# POLAND | Railways



## ml2200

_*Polish Public Railways Group*_ ( www.pkp.pl )

1. - _*PKP Polskie Linie Kolejowe*_ - PKP PLK - railway system, lines and stations ( PL: www.plk-sa.pl *EN*:http://www.plk-sa.pl/en.html )








Railways in Poland:

















2. - _*PKP Cargo*_ - cargo transport, trains, locomotives and drivers for others parts of PKP Group ( *EN:* http://www.pkp-cargo.pl/site/index.php?id=2&L=2 )

















































































3. - _*PKP Przewozy Regionalne*_ - PKP PR - regional trains and fast trains between city's ( www.pr.pkp.pl )









3.1 Regional trains in Malopolska (Cracow) (green car in 2nd line - typical carriage of 2nd class of PKP PR fast train; blue car in 2nd line - PKP IC) :

















3.2 Regional train from Lodzkie (Lodz). In use on line Lodz - Skierniewice

















3.3 Regional trains in Pomorskie (Gdynia,Gdask)

































3.4 Regional trains in Lubelskie (Lublin)

































3.5 Regional trains in Podkarpackie (Rzeszów)









3.6 Regional trains in Slask (Katowice,Częstochowa)

















3.7 Regional trains in Opolskie (Opole)

























3.8 Reginal trains in Dolnośląskie (Wroclaw)

































3.9 Regional trains in Lubuskie (Zielona Góra,Gorzow)

























3.10 Regional trains in Wielkopolskie (Poznan)

























3.11 Regional trains in Swietokrzyskie (Kielce)

























3.12 Regional trains in Podlaskie (Białystok,Suwałki)

























3.13 Regional trains in Kujawsko-Pomorskie (Bydgoszcz,Torun)

















3.14 Regional trains in Warminsko-Mazurskie (Olsztyn)

























3.15 Regional trains in Zachodnio-Pomorskie (Szczecin,Koszalin)

























3.16 Regional trains in Mazowieckie (Warsaw) - PKP KM











4. - _*PKP Kolej Mazowiecka*_ - PKP KM - in 49% it's PKP PR and in 51% it's Mazowickie voivodeship - regional trains at Mazowieckie voivodeship ( www.mazowieckie.com.pl)

































5. - _*PKP Intercity*_ - PKP IC - fast and high speed trains in Poland and not only ( www.intercity.com.pl )

































6. - _*PKP Wars*_ - part of PKP IC, hotel cars, cars with sleeping places, restaurant cars ( www.wars.com.pl )
_*WARS*_

7. - _*PKP Linia Hutnicza Szerokotorowa*_ - PKP LHS - based on width railway made from Poland to ZSRR - cargo trains ( www.pkp-lhs.pl)
Slawkow (south-west Poland) - Sedziszow - Zamosc (east Poland) - Hrubieszow
*PKP LHS*

8. - _*PKP Szybka Kolej Miejska w Trójmieście*_ - PKP SKM 3CITY - fast (heavy) city train in TirCity ( www.skm.pkp.pl )
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483090









9. - _*PKP Warszawska Kolej Dojazdowa*_ - PKP WKD - light train from Grodzisk Maz. to Warsaw center ( www.wkd.com.pl )
37km & 28stations


----------



## Cracovia

You should Put up some Intercity train photos and train stations as they are also owned by PKP. 
Also on the PLK site you can get the investment map to show changes.
Any way i would i cant be bothered at the moment 
good thread tho


----------



## ml2200

Hello People of Skyscraper City. I'd like to know what do you think about public railways system in Poland ??


----------



## Trainman Dave

The map of the railway lines is dated 1953 and it does not include the "CMK" line. I am fairly sure that many of the local lines shown on this map are now out of service. How about a map from 2007 for contrast.


----------



## ml2200




----------



## ml2200

http://www.plk-sa.pl/informacje-o-spolce/mapa-zasiegu/mapa-zasiegu.html

interactive map


----------



## muniek100

Some news about new contracts for modernisation of railway lines from the site of Ministry of Transport.

http://www.mt.gov.pl/article/englis...4cf9b/id_art/2cb01a66b3777f24eba84e052cdc5781

„The contracts, we have signed today, are very important for local communities as well as all Poland”, said Minister of Transport Jerzy Polaczek during the ceremony of signing the contract for modernisation of Railway line No. 9: Warszawa – Gdańsk, section: Warszawa Wschodnia – Legionowo and modernisation of Nasielsk Station, and also modernisation of Railway line No. 8, part I section I: Warszawa Zachodnia – Warszawa Okęcie and construction of junction line: Warszawa Służewiec – Lotnisko Okęcie.


Minister J. Polaczek also stressed that both contracts are in compliance with the draft acts amending the act on commercialisation, restructuring and privatisation of „Polish State Railways” and railway transport act adopted by the Council of Ministers this week. Thanks to mechanisms for reduction of liabilities in PKP Regional Services included in the acts, the acts are also important for PKP Polish Railway Lines (PKP PLK).

The Minister also declared to direct the draft amendment on railway transport under the debate of the Council of Ministers, which will aim to, as the special road act does, focus investments on railway lines. The act will allow for easier decision-making on railway lines localisation, better legal safety of investments, shorter time limits for appeals and reduction of beaurocracy in the process of railway lines localisation.

Modernisation works on section: Warszawa Wschodnia – Nasielsk are oriented to increase safety of railway traffic, punctuality and reliability of passenger and cargo carriages, and make trains travel quicker. The contract is estmated at 151,467,479.52 EUR (net), including EU funding (Cohesion Fund) – 84%.

The modernisation will aim to reconstruct and extend rail surface and infrastructure, construct and reconstruct of 10 platforms, reconstruct 15 engineering facilities, construct telecommunication facilities, and extend and modernise steering facilities for railway traffic. The works should end within 20 months.

President of PKP PLK Executive Board Krzysztof Celiński thanked the Minister of Transport for new regulations that allow for efficient implementation of the investment. After having signed the contracts, during the press conference Krzysztof Celiński assured that the modernisation of Line E65: Warszawa – Gdynia before EURO 2012 would increase the speed of passenger trains up to 200km/h for trains with movable rolling stock and to 160km/h for classic rolling stock, and cargo trains to 120km/h. Travelling time on section: Warszawa – Gdynia will get shorter to 163 minutes (133 minutes for trains with movable rolling stock).

Construction works under the second contract on section: Warszawa Zachodnia – Warszawa Okęcie will aim to replace rail surface and rail tracks16.2km long, and 26 junctions, replace traction, steering facilities for railway traffic and communication 21.5km long, construct two additional rail tracks between Warszawa A. Jerozolimskie and Warszawa Zachodnia, renovate and reconstruct engineering facilities, construct two additional passenger stops: Warszawa Al. Jerozolimskie and Warszawa Żwirki i Wigury, and construct two delivering rail tracks at stations: Warszawa Wschodnia for passenger trains that serve International Airport Okęcie. The works are estimated at 204,916,022.41 PLN (net). They will be financed by European Regional Development Fund and state budget. The works will end within 11 months.

PKP PLK representatives emphasised that the project was supported by the Ministry of Transport during its research phase.

These are second so big contracts for modernisation of railway lines signed by PKP PLK within the last two weeks. Last week, four contracts for modernisation of rail tracks on section: Skierniewice – Łódź Widzew, rail tracks 117km rail tracks from Siedlce to Terespol, and replacement of rails 13km long on section: Zawiercie – Katowice and rail surface 31.7km from Katowice to Żywiec, and also between Katowice and Pszczyna. The contracts are estimated at more than 500 mln PLN.


----------



## Obelixx

Until 1945 in southern Silesia ( southern Poland) between Wroclaw and Goerlitz numerous railway lines were operated electrically by the former German National Railroad company, the former German Reichsbahn ( until 1945 Silesia was a part of Germany). The lines were electrified with the standard system used for electric trains in Germany (single phase AC, 15 kV, 16.67 cycles per second). In 1945 the installations were dismantled by Soviet occupants. However many masts used for carrying the overhead wires were not dismantled. Some of these masts were latter used by the Polish National Railway Company in the 1960ies for reelectrification of some of these lines with 3 kV DC, the standard power system of the Polish National Railway Company, while others remained functionless. Furthermore still of the former substation buildings are standing, but used today otherwise. For example the building of former Ruhbank substation is today a saw mill.
For the transport of the electric power to the substations, special powerlines with two single phase AC circuits with a voltage of 80 kV were built ( in Germany, Austria and Switzerland, the national railway companies operate a high voltage power grid for single phase AC 16.67 Hertz). These lines are still standing, but today used for three phase AC ( 1 circuit) as the 3 kV DC for the Polish railways is generated from three phase AC in the substations.

http://www.elektrische-bahnen.de/history/img_today/pl_2000.htm
http://www.elektrische-bahnen.de/history/img_today/pl_2001.htm
http://www.elektrische-bahnen.de/history/img_today/pl_2002.htm
http://www.zackenbahn.de/Fahrleitungsmaste.htm


----------



## krzysiu_

*PART 1*










There's also high speed rail included on this map, which should be ready till 2020 (500 kms). Vmax = 300 








---- RED LINE --> High speed rail

http://en.transport-expertise.org/i...f-high-speed-rail-will-invade-poland-by-2020/

http://www.constructionpoland.com/next.php?id=58893,



*Line E-65 Gdynia - Gdańsk - Warszawa under modernization, costs: 1,3-1,5 bln euros, time: 2008-2012/13, Vmax after modernization = 160/200 km/h*



















*Line E-30 Wrocław - Katowice - Kraków under modernization (almost 700 kms), costs: around 1,5 bln euros, time: 2008-2012/13*




























*Line E-20 Warszawa - Terespol under modernization (700 kms) time: 2008-2012/13 Vmax = 160

































PART 2 Tomorrow...*


----------



## Sponsor

krzysiu_ said:


> *PART 2* Tomorrow...


So..?


----------



## rakim

Good work, we are waiting for the second part.


----------



## krzysiu_

*PART 2*










GREEN LINES - those modernizations suppose to finish before may 2012

YELLOW LINES - modernizations in years: 2007-2015

*Line Łódź - Kalisz: under modernization*





































*Line Łódź - Warszawa: under modernization*












mikeleg said:


>


*Line E-59 Poznań - Wrocław: under modernization*



















*Line E-59 Poznań-Szczecin-Świnoujście: under modernization*










More updates, photos and PART 3...not tomorrow but very soon :cheers:


----------



## WotaN

But Olawa station (block quoted from mikeleg) is neither on Lodz - Warszawa, nor Wroclaw - Poznan line :lol:


----------



## krzysiu_

I took this photos from a proper polish thread so...


----------



## Kuvvaci

could you please post some train pictures of Poland?


----------



## krzysiu_

Actus ED74



















ED74




























EN61



















Stadler Flirt




























New Flirts w8ing in a factory










14 WE



















Intercity



















More photos of intercity: http://www.pkp.pl/node/221

EN 57 (after small modernization)



















EN 57 (before small modernization  )










Small 'thing' called szynobus, they're used in local transport...










Bigger 'szynobus' in Krakow



















Many types of 'szynobus'

1.










2.










3. 










4.










5.










6.



















7.










More photos and infos later...


----------



## Timon91

Beautiful thread! Do you also have pictures of the somewhat older IC's in Poland that are still in use (direct train between Warszawa and Kraków, for example)?


----------



## krzysiu_

IC inside

Here you have photos of older IC's + some modernizations...

link


----------



## Boogie

Unfortunately most of Polish trains are very old and its condition is rather bad and I do not mean its technical condition but visual and its clean. Train stations in Poland are dirty and disabled persons not friendly. It is also not integrated with city public transport. Polish State Railways is one of the most inefficient public sector in Poland. And what is sad changes in this sector are slowly.


----------



## zaphod

What is the fastest speed on the current Poland rail network?


----------



## Boogie

It is 160 km/h.


----------



## CrazySerb

I'm guessing thats achieved on the Warsaw-Berlin line, correct?

All in all, great threadkay:

I was personally really impressed with Polish railways back in 2007 during my week long stay in Poland and the cities of Warsaw, Krakow & TriCity. I might post some railway-related photos later.


----------



## Strzala

These mawkish pictures posted by @krzysiu are only exception to the rule which is very sad and looks more or less like this:










































drama hno:


----------



## krzysiu_

Ofc you're right but not entirely...Poland is one of the biggest coutries is EU, you have take it into consideration...So you need alot of time and money to 'upgrade' it to some standards...And ofc some small cites/villages, just like Tychy are the last on the list 'to upgrade'.


----------



## Boogie

Yes, but clean train is not its upgrade. It is simple activity. So why most trains and stations are dirty?


----------



## Alexriga

Well, they work in right direction I guess.


----------



## Kuvvaci

very nice trains. I liked also intercity trains.

are those trains suburban trains?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30429968&postcount=8


----------



## krzysiu_

Yep, most of them.


----------



## Kuvvaci

IC trains are so nice. I liked them also. How are the locos?


----------



## Boogie

Some photos of Poznań rail infrastructure after latest general modernisation. Unfortunately modernisation of Poznań rail infrastructure was not concern building of rail stations. But probably before 2012 or 2013 there will be new main station which will integrate with means of transport, especially means of public transport. 








































































































































I used photos made by forumers from Poznań.


----------



## Kuvvaci

reminds me of Germany.

What about HSR projects or any project wich has speed upper than 200 km/h? Is there any project for this, or modernization (as I see it goes very well) of current railway infasutructure?


----------



## Boogie

Project of speed rail will connect Wrocław, Poznań, Łódź, Kalisz and Warsaw and that is why we call it "Y", because when you look on Polish map future speed railway looks like "Y". I read on Wikipedia its speed will has 360 km/h and copmlete first part of investiton is planned in 2018 or 2020.


----------



## E2rdEm

^^ More info on polish HSR in its own thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=603246


----------



## Strzala

krzysiu_ said:


> Ofc you're right but not entirely...Poland is one of the biggest coutries is EU, you have take it into consideration...So you need alot of time and money to 'upgrade' it to some standards...And ofc some small cites/villages, just like Tychy are the last on the list 'to upgrade'.


Tychy has 128 000 inhabitants, other cities from the photos- Bydgoszcz -
362 000 inh; Gdynia -250 000inh. - so they aren't small cities.

But to be not suspected of pessimism here is the photo of railway station from my city - Lublin (find in internet)
1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.









9.











Sztygar said:


> Lublin Główny


----------



## Chris80678

Is there any news about when we can expect the rail link between Sluzewiec and Okecie airport in Warsaw to open? Some people think its this year, next year or even 2011


----------



## E2rdEm

^^ The latest news (yesterday) is this (in Polish):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=30965664#post30965664
Short translation:
The tender for construction is just about to be announced, but currently the railways are waiting for a confirmation from the government, that the money will be available.

Current promises are that the construction will start in june this year and end in the mid-2011.


----------



## Boogie

Some renders of general conception of main rail station in Poznań. Complex include integreted transport center, conference center, office buildings, hotels and shopping mall.


----------



## krzysiu_

And here you go renders of the new main rail station in Katowice (+ shopping mall etc). Both these main rail station (in Katowice and Poznan) suppose to be ready till 2012.


----------



## iambic peremeter

wielki brat jest pod wrażeniem , strzało pokazałeś domowników w złym świetle , masz dwie minuty na spakowanie walizek.


----------



## anaiptol

Hello, I would like to ask about Poland-Ukrainian border crossings by railway. I know three of them: Izov, Chrubešev and Mostička (spelling is probably incorrect). 

Could someone tell me if there are more of crossing points and the correct names of these?

And what technologies are used in these three and other points. I mean, is the material transfered from one train(with russian gauge) to another(with european gauge) or is the bogie of the train changed?

Also, I heard there's a line of russian gauge going deeper into Poland (Krakow maybe?). Is that true?

I would really apprieciate your help


----------



## Perun

Kuvvaci said:


> IC trains are so nice. I liked them also. How are the locos?


IC's locos:

*EP08*









*EP09*








[photo by Marcin Purc / www.rail.phototrans.eu ]









[photo by Gigabyt / www.wgk.cal.pl ]

*Siemens ES64U4/EU44*


----------



## iambic peremeter

ANAITPOL asked about crossing border:1 and 3 I don't know 
2 Just the bogie is changed. The train goes to a big garage. The workers come to the first , the middle and the last compartment and they unscrew special screwdrivers on the floor.Than special tugger hoistes elevate the car. Polish bogie sticks out on the special automatic rail. Than the soviet one is telescoped.Than the workers screw the special screwdrivers on the floor and it is. And you can watch this show drinking beer. Additionaly the police and the Ukrainian's border guards go along the train.


----------



## RzgR Spijkenisse

Does anyone have pictures from the direct EC between Praha and Warszawa? Interior and Extrior. Is there a change of the loc at the border?


----------



## karejeeta

Any news on the connection with the airport in warsaw with the central station in wasraw??


----------



## Chris80678

The tender for construction of the rail link is expected to be announced very soon with construction expected to start in June of this year. 
However, the actual link won't be ready until the middle of 2011 hno:
so until then the only connection between the airport and Warsaw ciy centre is taxis and buses. If only the metro could be extended to the airport but then there are no plans to build a spur from Ursynów to the airport :bash:


----------



## Kuvvaci

very nice locos.. polish railways seems the most advanced in the new members of EU.


----------



## Elvenking

There's still much to do. Old passenger cars from 70's are still common. Their condition is sometimes very bad. Also majority of railway stations is dirty and smells with fast-food and homeless people hno:

PKP just doesn't have money for everything, they spend alot of it during rebuilding of most important tracks. I think it's matter of dozen or so years that most of stations will look as in the rest of EU.
On the other hand some people in PKP management seems to live still in socialistic times :nuts: They're lazy and unwilling to reform anything. Also you have to remember about overgrown Polish bureaucracy.


----------



## Kuvvaci

maybe you are right. but it doesn't look like that. also, polish railways are better than all east europen countries including EU members. also poland has HSR project....


----------



## Elvenking

> polish railways are better than all east europen countries including EU members.


Yes, but it's not excuse. Poland looks towards west rather than east. Hopefully in 10 years time you should travel in most important lines with speed of standard European 160km/h  Now it's only on CMK line in central Poland and it's rather short (bit more than 200km long).






Trains are able to run up to 250km/h on this line (http://www.parlin.republika.pl/index1.html) but we do not have such fast trains and required ETCS system (fortunately it's going to be added shortly)


----------



## gramercy

Kuvvaci said:


> very nice locos.. polish railways seems the most advanced in the new members of EU.


everythings relative, look at the map posted above, plenty of 80kph lines will remain, even 2 decades from now

the fact of the matter is, (railroad) infrastructure is such a huge amount of investment, that its gonna take decades to make up for the decades of low investment; all around eastern europe


----------



## Kuvvaci

okay, thank you for your posts guys...

Elvenking, it is nice that you are not saticificed with what you have now. And I am sure you have a bright future.


----------



## Misiek

Some more movies:

Euro Night "Jan Kiepura" Warsaw-Brussels passing the station in Germany






Some Inter City train on CMK






Berlin-Warsaw Express






ED74


----------



## Misiek

Modern Newag 19WE commuter train, able to speed up to 160 km/h


----------



## gramercy

those seats are fuuugly


----------



## Kuvvaci

wonderful train...


----------



## iambic peremeter

we have no mercy for Polish Railways . We need the best!!!


----------



## ArtManDoo

> Now it's only on CMK line in central Poland and it's rather short (bit more than 200km long).


Isn't Warszawa - Berlin express max speed 200km/h in Poland territory right now? Only 120?


----------



## asahi

^^ It's 160 km/h.


----------



## Elvenking

Some photos


----------



## JoKo65

Elvenking said:


> […]
> 
> Trains are able to run up to 250km/h on this line (http://www.parlin.republika.pl/index1.html) but we do not have such fast trains and required ETCS system (fortunately it's going to be added shortly)


Then buy such trains, like the Russians do it!


----------



## Elvenking

You know, that's bit expensive, we have crisis. IMO the most important is modernisation of some essential for our rail transport lines. That's in progress but it costs huge amount of $$$. There's no use in having high speed trains when most of lines have embarrasing speed limits like 120 or even 80km/h... There was also mentioned (in "Poland to build high-speed rail" thread) that we'll built special line (called "Y") connecting Warsaw with western Polish cities (Poznań, Wrocław); should be finished in 20's, which is actually very fast for introducing high speed railways from zero.


----------



## fuffi




----------



## fuffi

inside intercity train compartment





singing train ( very common here)





locat train of mazovia ( green and white colours)





another local train





intercity promo





graffitti attack on local old train


----------



## Micrav

Misiek said:


> Modern Newag 19WE commuter train, able to speed up to 160 km/h


Beautiful train, it seems I missed it in Berlin. Seats are very interesting. At last an Eastern European made train that has a stylish Exterior AND Interior.
Super NEWAG! Congratulations to the designers! :banana:


----------



## vid11

Czech Rep., Poland, Hungary, Slovakia - Central Europe...


----------



## michal_OMB

^^ yes, Poland it is Central Europe but it is detail


----------



## hYp

>


I don't get why train manufacturers (and the transportation companies that order them) have been installing those awful wannabe-seats in regional trains (and streetcars, and city busses, and...) for the last decade.

The seats are way too small and often facing anything but the direction of travel. Even in one-way vehicles, this seems to be in fashion at the moment: Seats are placed in "lounge"-settings instead of rows, sometimges even without seperations, but rather as a long bench.

Picture 1: Honestly, would you like to sit on those with anyone but you girlfriend/boyfriend/whatever on the seat next to you? Just try to place that guy's wife beside him and count the seconds until she falls off the bench...
People simply tend to get "wider", and yet we make seats narrower with every new train series.

Picture 2: This seems to be a regional train, which means that the average duration of travel might be around 30 minutes (or longer). Often, there are a few stops with a lot of boarding, at most stops only a small number of passengers get off (e.g. in suburban trains or those connecting cities to their hinterland).
So why install such a small number of seats and leave most of the space open for standing passengers? Why the huge doors? Why are there no handles to hold onto if you are forced to stand the entire 30 minutes of your comfortable train ride in such a seatless car?

I simply don't get it... hno:
This seems to be a problem most european countries nowerdays.


----------



## karejeeta

Is the 19we going to be used by PKP prewoz Regionalni?? Are they going to purchase the train???


----------



## karejeeta

Also is PKP going to but any other trains for its regional devision to get rid of those yellow and blue ones and the old non modernized red ones maybe with the 19WE or the bombaridoer Talent or ED74??


----------



## ArtManDoo

Any information about PKP passenger coaches. I mean PKP is replacing loco hauled trains with DMU and EMU trains. Does anibody know what will happen with coaches taken out of service. Are they going to withrawn or sold?

I plan to visit Poland this year. Any information about snow condition? Is there some main lines in south Poland what remain snowy at least 3 weeks from now? I heared that north Czech got a lot of snow. Without snow everything is brown or gray and it's better to go in summer. Maby someone knows any web-sites where snow info could be found or webcams that show something useful about that?

Are there any passenger trains in Poland that are pulled with ST44 locos?


----------



## Elvenking

ArtManDoo said:


> (...)
> 
> I plan to visit Poland this year. Any information about snow condition? Is there some main lines in south Poland what remain snowy at least 3 weeks from now? I heared that north Czech got a lot of snow. Without snow everything is brown or gray and it's better to go in summer. Maby someone knows any web-sites where snow info could be found or webcams that show something useful about that?
> 
> Are there any passenger trains in Poland that are pulled with ST44 locos?


Well, weather is unpredictable, but winter ends and it doesn't look like there will snow any more. Of course mountains can be still snowy in higher parts  Unfortunately it's cold a bit by now.

ST44 are still in use for freight trains, but from what I know, no passanger trains are pulled by it, because it's typical freight loco, without heating links for coaches.
Some 44s were totally rebuild (incl General Electric engine) and are now one of the strongest and most modern freight locos in Europe called ST40


----------



## karejeeta

Is the new locomative for Intercity running on regural lines?? The Hursaz is on what lines??


----------



## zergcerebrates

Elvenking said:


> Well, weather is unpredictable, but winter ends and it doesn't look like there will snow any more. Of course mountains can be still snowy in higher parts  Unfortunately it's cold a bit by now.
> 
> ST44 are still in use for freight trains, but from what I know, no passanger trains are pulled by it, because it's typical freight loco, without heating links for coaches.
> Some 44s were totally rebuild (incl General Electric engine) and are now one of the strongest and most modern freight locos in Europe called ST40



^ WOW that locomotive looks evil and its so cool looking!


----------



## Elvenking

karejeeta said:


> Is the new locomative for Intercity running on regural lines?? The Hursaz is on what lines??


Husarz  (or If you want, just Taurus, that's original name of this series).

It's still on tests. Dunno when will be serving. By the end of 2010 we will have 10 of these - most propably on Berlin-Warszawa Express and other EC trains. Because of that, EP09 will be more common on all lines, they're still nice locos


----------



## gramercy

thats a lamborghini-ish design
me likes


----------



## michal_OMB

*Train:*


----------



## Timon91

The train to hell?


----------



## E2rdEm

^^ Well, what about bus line #666 in the same direction? http://studio.wp.pl/i,Linia-666-na-Hel,mid,2382,foto.html?ticaid=17bbc


----------



## Elvenking

Very nice-looking Berlin-Warszawa Express


----------



## vladorlando

I m sorry but I was trip by train from Moscow to Vienna last summer. I d like to say this part of polish railway system is in terrible condition now .hno:hno: 
Speed of train from Moscow to Brest was about 160-170 km/h and sometimes 180-200. From Torun to Check border not more 100-110 km/h and sometimes even 70-80 !!. Some rootes looks like without service 5-6 years or like after long war . :nuts::nuts:


----------



## Biesiada

^^

for me everything's clear. the simply send the "russkie" train on third class back rails not to disrupt main connection like warsaw poznan which is done at 160 km/h.


----------



## GrimFadango

ee^^ WTF man? Some cities not caring bout international connection with two european capitals? Face it, some lines are in bad condition, some in better, some are modernised, but still... PKP/PLK are ones of those communist relics national compannies who are inable to tie up.


----------



## Jay

ArtManDoo said:


> Any information about PKP passenger coaches. I mean PKP is replacing loco hauled trains with DMU and EMU trains.



I think there have been a bunch of new coaches built recently, for new locomotives like taurus


----------



## mgk920

Just out of curiosity, what standards are used in Poland, is it all western European standard gauge/buffer and chain coupling or is there some Russian broad gauge/coupling in the country? If the latter is the case, are there any maps available that show where each kind of track is in use?

Mike


----------



## Elvenking

We have same kind of tracks, as all central and western Europe. Eastern Europe and Russia uses broad gauge.

There is however one non-electrified freight line called LHS that connects south-eastern Poland with Ukraine, but it's not used too often


----------



## ArtManDoo

Might happen that I have change to visit Poland this May. 

I surely would like to see some ST44 action and I need little help.
What are the lines with frequent ST44/ST40 action on?
What are the main depots for ST44/ST40?

Other series that I'm intrested in are ТЭ109, SM48, CME3, EP05, ET40, ET21, ET22.

How many ТЭ109 locos in Poland? Are they often in service?
What about CME3, where are thy used? And where I could catch some EP05 or ET40 loco?

Thanks


----------



## Iwan

ArtManDoo said:


> I surely would like to see some ST44 action and I need little help.


I recommend www site:
http://rail.phototrans.eu

It's a rail database and photogallery, where You can find photos and data about rail stock (mainly from Poland, but also from other countries). 
You can find rail stock by state, producer, operator, type, place where photos were taken.
For example here You can find all operators of M62:
http://rail.phototrans.eu/05,19,0.html
When You choose operator - LHS - You will get this list:
http://rail.phototrans.eu/2415,21,19.html



> What are the lines with frequent ST44/ST40 action on?


ST40??

Lines, where ST44 can be spotted:
Gdynia - Kościerzyna
http://rail.phototrans.eu/autobusy.php?s=5014&d29=201&model_id=19&send_data=Send
http://rail.phototrans.eu/autobusy.php?s=5014&srjp=440&model_id=19&send_data=Send

Tczew - Chojnice - Piła - Krzyż - Kostrzyn
http://rail.phototrans.eu/autobusy.php?s=5014&srjp=426&model_id=19&send_data=Send
http://rail.phototrans.eu/autobusy.php?s=5014&d29=203&model_id=19&send_data=Send
http://rail.phototrans.eu/autobusy.php?s=5014&srjp=345&model_id=19&send_data=Send

LHS (Sławków - Hrubieszów)
http://rail.phototrans.eu/autobusy.php?s=5014&srjp=104&model_id=19&send_data=Send
http://rail.phototrans.eu/autobusy.php?s=5014&d29=65&model_id=19&send_data=Send



> Other series that I'm intrested in are ТЭ109, SM48, CME3, EP05, ET40, ET21, ET22.


http://rail.phototrans.eu




> How many ТЭ109 locos in Poland? Are they often in service?


http://rail.phototrans.eu/05,242,0.html



> What about CME3, where are thy used?


http://rail.phototrans.eu/05,71,0.html



> And where I could catch some EP05 or ET40 loco?


We have one working EP05, other were withdrown from PKP estate (but EP05 can't be spotted on regular duty, last EP05 stands on Warszawa Olszynka Grochowska depot and waits for repair.

You can "catch" ET40 in Gliwice and Tarnowskie Góry depots, ET42 in Zduńska Wola Karsznice. Due to bad PKP Cargo condition (financial crisis etc.) all ET40 and ET42 locos were sent to those depots for long period reserve.


----------



## karejeeta

Szybka Kolej Miejska zamierza zakupić trzynaście nowych składów. Mają one być dłuższe od wykorzystywanych obecnie, dzięki czemu zabiorą więcej pasażerów. 

Nowe elektryczne zespoły trakcyjne wyposażone będą w klimatyzację i monitoring, a także dostosowane do potrzeb osób niepełnosprawnych. Będą miały zwiększoną liczbę drzwi, obniżoną podłogę, dostosowaną do wysokości peronów oraz układ siedzeń podobny do tego z metra (wzdłuż ścian, frontem do środka wagonu).

Zamówienie będzie prowadzone w trybie negocjacji z ogłoszeniem, do których zaproszonych zostanie maksymalnie dziesięciu oferentów. Jeśli chętnych zgłosi się więcej, kryterium selekcji będzie zdolność kredytowa oraz doświadczenie ubiegających się o kontrakt firm (liczba dotychczas dostarczonych składów). Następnie w wyniku negocjacji ustalona zostanie Specyfikacja Istotnych Warunków Zamówienia. W ostatnim etapie oferenci złożą szczegółowe oferty z podaniem cen.

Najkorzystniejsza oferta zostanie wybrana na podstawie: ceny, warunków eksploatacyjnych i technicznych, a także terminu dostawy i okresu gwarancji. Na dostarczenie pojazdów wybrany w postępowaniu wykonawca będzie miał 27 miesięcy od dnia podpisania umowy. Będzie musiał również udzielić na nie minimum trzyletniej gwarancji i przez okres 3 lat zapewnić obsługę techniczną oraz szkolenia maszynistów.

Zamówienie obejmuje składy jednoprzestrzenne (bez przegród pomiędzy poszczególnymi członami) o długości przedziału pasażerskiego od 85 m do 95 m. W praktyce oznacza to, że pojazd będzie składał się z pięciu lub sześciu segmentów. To nowość ponieważ dotychczas kursujące pociągi są krótsze - składają się z czterech członów. 

Szacunkowa wartość zamówienia to 299 mln złotych. Trwają starania, by zakup - jako inwestycja ważna z punktu widzenia organizacji EURO 2012 - był współfinansowany z funduszy europejskich, w ramach Programu Operacyjnego Infrastruktura i Środowisko.

Termin składania wniosków o dopuszczenie do udziału w postępowaniu upływa 4 maja 2009 roku.

Nowe składy kursować będą na linii z lotniska im. Fryderyka Chopina do Warszawy Wschodniej, a dalej do Legionowa i Sulejówka.

Wybrany tryb nie nakłada konkretnych terminów realizacji poszczególnych etapów postępowania. Według wstępnych szacunków umowa może zostać podpisana w październiku.

http://www.ztm.waw.pl/13nowych_skm.php


----------



## Chris80678

Here is a rough translation of the above Polish text taken by karjeeta:

Rapid Urban Rail intends to purchase thirteen new trains. They are intended to be longer than they are now, so that they can take more passengers. 

The new electric units will be equipped with air conditioning and monitoring, and will be tailored to the needs of disabled people. They will have more doors, a lower floor, and will be adjusted to match the height of station platforms, and will have seating arrangements similar to the metro 
( seats along the carriage sides going from the front to the middle of the carriage). 

A contract will be conducted in the mode of negotiations with the announcement, which will be invited up to ten bidders. If you desire more reports, the selection criterion is creditworthiness and experience of applying for a contract company (number of stores supplied). Then, as a result of the negotiations will be determined in the relevant terms of the contract specification. In the last stage of the tender process the bidders will submit detailed bids with their own prices. 

Our best offer is selected on the basis of price, technical and operating conditions, as well as the delivery date and warranty period. On delivery, vehicles made by the selected contractor will have 27 months from the date of signing the contract. It will also have to give them a minimum three-year warranty and a period of 3 years technical support and driver training. 

The order includes one storey carriages with a length of between 85 m to 95 m. In practice, this means that the carriage will consist of five or six sections. This is because the new trains are shorter - they consist of four carriages. 

The estimated contract value is 299 million zlotys. The continual efforts to purchase such an important investment for the organization of Euro 2012 - were co-financed fby EU funds, under the Operational Program for Infrastructure and the Environment. 

The deadline for the submission of requests to participate in the tender process expires on Monday 4 May 2009. 

The new trains will be run on a line from Warsaw's Frederic Chopin airport to Eastern Europe, and thence to Legionowa and Sulejówka. 

There are no specific deadlines for the various stages of the proceedings. According to preliminary estimates, the contract may be signed in October 2009.


----------



## michal_OMB

*TRAIN part 1*


----------



## michal_OMB

*TRAIN part 2*


----------



## michal_OMB

*TRAIN part 3*


----------



## michal_OMB

*TRAIN part 4*


----------



## michal_OMB

*TRAIN part 5*


----------



## karejeeta

In Train Part Four the train En81-005 is at a station. What station is this? and is the ED74 still in use and on what line is it used on?


----------



## michal_OMB

this station is Krakow (Cracow) Glowny


----------



## Elvenking

Siemens ES64 test drive in Poland, 200km/h 






And with 160


----------



## Iwan

Today a new Poland speed record for locomotives was set by Siemens Eurosprinter ES64U4 Taurus.
PKP Intercity locomotive hauled three cars and another ES64U4 along a 36km long section Psary - Góra Włodowska of the Centralna Magistrala Kolejowa (Central Railway Route, the only high speed rail line in central-eastern Europe, length 223 km, built in 1971 - 1977, links Warsaw with Kraków and Katowice), reaching a maximum speed of 235 km/h.


----------



## rmcee

All about what's going to happen with the Polish railway network as foreseen in the Master Plan for Polish Railways till 2030 will be described in Railway Market - CEE Review issue 2/09. Deatails here: www.railwaymarket.eu

BTW - Polish railways do make a huge step forward (just look at the number of new purchases - SKM, KM, PKP PR, and other operators). But I think there are others who are able to make decisions quicker and look farther ahead (example - little Bosnia with their new Talgo trains!)


----------



## Mateusz

I hope that PKP as a relict of the past will be gone in 2011 and other companies will be able to operate in our market

Well, there is a bidding currently for 20 modern Electrical Multiple Units, well personally I am for Railjet but since it's EMU...

I am counting for Bombardier Zefiro


----------



## Petr

^^
Knowing PKP companies, I really don't believe that in 2012 or 2013 CMK between Warsaw and south (not mentioning north branch) will be upgraded to 200 km/h. We will wait at least a few years more...


----------



## Qwert

Petr said:


> High speed service in what terms?
> Multiple unit?
> In Czech Rep. they have already long distance multiple units.
> As far as I know high speed rail counts from 200 km/h on modernised lines, and from 250 km/h on new lines.


Czech railways have 7 tilting EMUs which are able to reach 230 km/h, but there are no lines capable for such speed so their maximal speed in actual operation is only 160 km/h.


----------



## sekelsenmat

Hello, Does anyone have a map with polish railway speeds as of today? Not the future speeds in the map posted in this thread. thanks,


----------



## Mateusz

Not really no, I only have a map with 160 km/h sections


----------



## michal_OMB

*Arriva PCC Rail in Poland*


----------



## Vallex

In my opinion Polish Railway Stations are really need some renovation


----------



## michal_OMB

Vallex said:


> In my opinion Polish Railway Stations are really need some renovation


in 2010 started modernization 30 most big railway station


----------



## michal_OMB

*Stadler FLIRT in Koleje Mazowieckie and PKP PR woj. Śląskie (Silesia)*


----------



## michal_OMB

*Koleje Mazowieckie*


----------



## Autostädter

I love the trains, and the landscapes! Funny how they replaced the front of the old trainsets. I find it disturbing though how trains seem to be looking more and more the same in different countries. The exact same doubledecker coaches are also running in Germany. The old trains still have character, I love the huge lamps!


----------



## Elvenking

^^ But standards of these old trains is low. They're from 60's so design is very obsolete and comfort is very bad. Seats are replaced sometimes, and some minor upgrades are done, but EN57/EN71 still do not meet today's standards. These ones with replaced front are much better, engines are replaced, all interior is just like it should be in XXI century  Maybe not luxury, but much more passenger-friendly.

As a curiosity I can say, that there's about 1000 of these trains running on Polish rails.

Interior of modernised ones:



























www.newag.pl

sometimes like that










Depends on what company rebuilds them.

Old interiors...










EDIT:

EP09 with Intercity train, after small modernisation and with new painting:









www.znle.pl


----------



## Autostädter

^ Tell me about it.. Where I live they still run rolling stock from the 50s. It's been modernised about a dozen times but it still shakes and rattles as hell. The doors can be incredibly hard to open. My friend once couldnt get out at the right station, he had to get out the next and go back, and he's still a young and strong lad! Recently they installed displays so I gave up hope that the trains will be replaced within the next ten years :bash:


----------



## Elvenking

^^ You mean in western Germany? :nuts: Hard to believe. DB for me are synonym of high standards, and quality


----------



## michal_OMB




----------



## michal_OMB




----------



## michal_OMB




----------



## michal_OMB




----------



## michal_OMB




----------



## michal_OMB




----------



## Iwan

michal_OMB said:


> [...]


Jezeli "cytujesz" czyjes zdjecia, to podawaj ich zrodlo oraz autora. Ja np. bardzo nie lubie znajdowac swoich zdjec na innych stronach niz te, na ktore je sam wrzucilem bez informacji o tym skad pochodza i czyjego sa autorstwa (a tak sie sklada, ze moje zdjecia tez tu wkleiles).


----------



## Proterra

manrush said:


> I wonder if there's a difference between the services offered by PR's Interregio system and PKP's Intercity system.


There's a big difference in the standards. EIC, although not fast - but that is because of infrastructure, has a quality (in my opinion) higher than in Germany, but also a high price (PLN 115 for Kraków-Warszawa) IR is just as slow/fast, only three times as cheap ( around PLN 45 for krk-wawa) but sometimes you need to stand for three hours, and the trains are very old.

Przewozy Regionalne, the company that runs IR, also run all the local services in cooperation with regional governments, and these old trains on these services are replaced (and then used for IR often) by brand new ones...


----------



## kebe

Proterra said:


> There's a big difference in the standards. EIC, although not fast - but that is because of infrastructure, has a quality (in my opinion) higher than in Germany, but also a high price (PLN 115 for Kraków-Warszawa) IR is just as slow/fast, only three times as cheap ( around PLN 45 for krk-wawa) but sometimes you need to stand for three hours, and the trains are very old.
> 
> Przewozy Regionalne, the company that runs IR, also run all the local services in cooperation with regional governments, and these old trains on these services are replaced (and then used for IR often) by brand new ones...


If you want to consider the standards in the Polish railways should be to look at the full range of service operators.

Long Distance Trains
EIC - Express InterCity (IC) - the highest quality (imho quality higher than in international trains, for example, BWE), the highest price
TLK - Cheap Trains (IC) - lower quality, variable and depends on the railway line
RE - RegioExpress (PR) - usually higher than in TLK, a little lower price than TLK
IR - InterRegio (PR) - the lowest quality, EMU serving the inter-voivodeship routes

It should be noted that the IC will take you everywhere. PR supports only some routes. EIC runs only to Krakow, Katowice, Wrocław, Poznań, Gdańsk, Szczecin. To Lodz, Bialystok, Lublin, Bydgoszcz and other cities can only access via TLK and IR.

Local Trains
Os - passenger trains in the provinces. Quality and price varies by region and carrier. For now, the highest average quality Koleje Mazowieckie - new, renovated or rebuilt EMU's).
SKM - urban, serving agglomerations of Warsaw and Tricity.


----------



## sekelsenmat

kebe said:


> RE - RegioExpress (PR) - usually higher than in TLK, a little lower price than TLK


That's a wierd one. I have never seen such a train in Poland, but I researched a little bit and it seams to be the same thing as InterRegio, but with new trains. There exists maybe 2 or 4 daily trains in this category? The PR website doesn't even have a map with the network of this trains. Their map for "InterRegio and RegioExpress" just takes to a PDF where one cannot find the word "RegioExpress", it mentions only InterRegio trains. Quite confusing.

Also the short form RE, that confuses with RegionalExpress, which are DBahn trains, not related at all with RegioExpress.


----------



## DocentX

*ALSTOM : to Supply and Maintain a Fleet of 20 New Pendolino Trains for PKP Intercity*

05/30/2011



















The Polish operator PKP Intercity, in charge of long distance passenger transport, has awarded Alstom (Paris:ALO) a contract worth 665 million to supply 20 high speed trains, their full maintenance up to 17 years and the construction of a new maintenance depot. The first trains are scheduled for delivery in 2014.

PKP Intercity will operate the trains on existing routes in Poland: Warsaw-Gdansk-Gdynia; Warsaw-Krakow; Warsaw-Katowice. The travel time will be significantly shortened. The trainsets will travel between Warsaw and Gdansk in 2.5 hours, and between Warsaw and Krakow or Warsaw and Katowice in slightly more than 2 hours.

The trainsets of 7 cars each will be based on Alstom's standard New Pendolino platform. In line with the customer's specifications, they will not integrate the tilting system. With a maximum speed of 250 km/h, they will be able to carry up to 402 passengers. The trains will be manufactured at Alstom's Savigliano site in Italy, where Pendolino trains have been manufactured for more than 30 years.

"These new trains will enable passengers in Poland to experience a new level of quality and comfort. With their leading-edge technology, these trains meet the highest functionality and safety standards ", said Janusz Malinowski, President of PKP Intercity.

Alstom's New Pendolino trains are part of the company's strategy for sustainable development: they are 95% recyclable and are equipped with electrical brake systems enabling up to 8% savings in energy consumption and recycling up to 97% of power which is fed back into the catenary system.

Moreover, noise reduction has been subject of particular attention, so as to fulfil the new European standard. The train is streamlined to reduce noise through the roof, the design of its ends has been optimized aerodynamically and sound insulation has been increased under the body. Lastly, a shock absorber dumping system vibration has been placed on the wheels, between the rim and the centre, with a view to reducing noise in operation.

The interior outfitting has been enhanced: wide corridors and gangways will improve accessibility and the comfort of passengers. Video monitors and a video-surveillance system will ensure maximum safety.

As well as meeting the latest interoperability European standards (ERTMS), the trainsets for PKP Intercity will be equipped with signalling systems required to operate not only in Poland but also in Austria, Czech Republic and Germany.

In addition to rolling stock, Alstom will supply full maintenance of the trains up to 17 years in a new depot of 12.000m² which will be built in Warsaw. Some 100 people dedicated to commissioning, general warranty and full maintenance of the trains will work there.

"We are very happy to provide PKP Intercity with a "state of the art" high speed train, at its 4th generation. It is a service-proven train, therefore reliable and readily available ", commented Thierry Best, Chief Commercial Officer of Alstom Transport. "This contract demonstrates Alstom's expertise in mastering all businesses of the rail sector: rolling stock, information systems and services among others. It will allow Alstom to further strengthen its presence in Poland, where the Transport Sector of Alstom is already present with a plant in Katowice employing more than 500 people ", he added. 

http://www.4-traders.com/ALSTOM-460...-Pendolino-Trains-for-PKP-Intercity-13645780/


----------



## endrity

Why no tilting?


----------



## Viriatuus

^^

Those are tilting trains.


----------



## sekelsenmat

endrity said:


> Why no tilting?


To increase ALSTOM's profits. Aka: Alstom stockholders need a new yatch.

Now more seriously: They attended the licitation specifications without the tilts, so they removed them to increase profits.


----------



## SIMSI

Viriatuus said:


> ^^
> 
> Those are tilting trains.


Unfortunately no hno:


----------



## Viriatuus

^^

If so why are they called "Pendolinos"?


----------



## slash89

Owing to the fact that the name "pendolino" itself suggests tilting then these are Pendolinos without pendolinos :bash:


----------



## Biesiada

pendolino in polish can be associated with a word "pend" which means speed. PKP simply needed only machines going up to 250 km/h. tilting trains can save time but only in mountainous countries. in poland it would be around 8 minutes for a 350 km long route warsaw gdansk and much less on 300 km warsaw -krakow, which is not necessary compared to cost reduction of 20 %


----------



## sekelsenmat

Biesiada said:


> pendolino in polish can be associated with a word "pend" which means speed.


"pendolino" is a latin-derivated word. See the following:

* Pêndulo in portuguese: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pêndulo
* Pendulum in english: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pendulum
* Pendel in german: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pendel

All of which are associated with tilt


----------



## DocentX

examples of modern rolling stock across Poland :



Eurotram said:


>





schabzkoscia said:


> http://enjoybydgoszcz.pl/bydgoszcz/elf-dla-slaska-na-stacji-bydgoszcz-glowna-enjoynews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotowe (chyba) Elfy.





Dzulikiewicz said:


> Opolskie SA137 w trakcji podwójnej:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)bartiinysa





Dzulikiewicz said:


> Pierwszy 19WE już po przeglądzie poziomu 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kolejne zaginione wróciły z Newagu do PKP IC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c) gielciu





ps-man said:


> I wszystko ładnie się chowa:





ps-man said:


> Moje ulubione zdjęcie. Co prawda, lok Siemensa też niebrzydki i nie ma co porównywać z ezetem, bo to lok. Jednakże widać, że ładna jest mordka tego 19/20WE - szkoda, że pudło trochę nie pasuje do reszty.


----------



## Luli Pop

this is the best rolling stock design since Desiro 642:










beautiful!


----------



## Timon91

I have a question: are there any plans to upgrade and/or electrify the railway Cottbus-Forst-Żary-Węgliniec/Legnica? I was in the EC Wawel last week and the railway is currently in a very bad condition, especially between Żary and Węgliniec. I read somewhere that the Berlin-Cottbus line is currently being upgraded to 160 km/h and that the Cottbus-Forst line will be upgraded to 120 km/h. The railway between Węgliniec and Legnica seems to have been renovated recently, which is a good step forward already. Too bad that it still takes 2 hours to complete the 100 km between Cottbus and Węgliniec.


----------



## imaginas

Hello

Is there conection from Budapest to Crakow?And how many hours is the travel?In addition what type trains run in this route?


----------



## sekelsenmat

Timon91 said:


> I have a question: are there any plans to upgrade and/or electrify the railway Cottbus-Forst-Żary-Węgliniec/Legnica?


I don't think so. All the major upgrades planned for the 2011, 2012, 2013 are:

* Wroclaw-Poznań (about 50%, not everything)
* Sosnowiec-Kraków
* Kraków-Tarnów-Rzeszów
* Warszawa-Gdańsk
* Łódź-Warszawa (the remaining half)
* Some airport expresses

If you go to: http://www.plk-inwestycje.pl/mapa/

The line that you asked about isn't even mentioned.



> The railway between Węgliniec and Legnica seems to have been renovated recently, which is a good step forward already.


Not only seams. It was.



> Too bad that it still takes 2 hours to complete the 100 km between Cottbus and Węgliniec.


For me the worse part is that only 1 train daily in each direction does the route EC Wawel =(


----------



## sekelsenmat

imaginas said:


> Is there conection from Budapest to Crakow?And how many hours is the travel?In addition what type trains run in this route?


You can easily search for that kind of information:

* http://rozklad-pkp.pl/

or 

* dbahn website

The answer is:

==========
Widok szczegółowy 
Stacja/przystanek Data przyj. odj. Per/Tor Środki komunikacji Uwagi 
Budapest-Keleti pu 10.06.11 19:55 EN 476
EuroNight 
PKP Intercity, wagon bezpośredni, pociąg tylko z m. do leżenia i sypialnymi, pociąg z rezerwacją miejsc, wraz z dopłatą, na cz. trasy przekąski i napoje u konw. wag. sypialnego/kuszetki 
Kraków Główny 11.06.11 06:56 

Czas jazdy: 11:01; kursuje codziennie, oprócz 10. Gru
=============

Which means that it is a night train with only places to sleep and that you need to reserve in advance.


----------



## ArtManDoo

What about Warszawa-Gdańsk modernization. Is some parts of it already clear for running 160km/h or still max is 120?


----------



## sekelsenmat

ArtManDoo said:


> What about Warszawa-Gdańsk modernization. Is some parts of it already clear for running 160km/h or still max is 120?


No. In fact, because of the construction, the line is even slower then it was before the rebuilding started.


----------



## imaginas

Few days ago i was in Krakow for only 2 days.These pictures are from me:


----------



## [email protected]

Chris80678 said:


> I plan on going to Warsaw in Sept next year? Will the rail link between the airport and the city centre be open and fully operational by then?
> It will be so much easier taking the train into the city rather than the bus.
> How is construction of the station underneath the airport going?


If you plan on going to Warsaw in September if NEXT YEAR (2012), the train connection between Chopin Airport and Warszawa Centralna will definitely be available!! The service is due to open in December 2011 

In September of next year (2012) you may also fly into Warsaw's second airport, currently under construction (Modlin Airport). This airport will have a train connection with Warszawa Centralna as well, however initially the railway tracks will not be extended all the way to the passenger terminal, therefore expect a short, free bus ride from the terminal building to the Modlin Train station, from where you will take a train to Warsaw.


----------



## kmieciu

Plasser Theurer RM 900 VB - new fully automatic rail welding robot RM 900 VB- The latest high-capacity machine with recycling in the track under repair.

Video made in Kostrzyn nad Odrą.






manufacturer page


----------



## SIMSI

[email protected] said:


> ...


Excellent explanation! Go throught it!


----------



## desertpunk

*EuroCity train from Vienna to Warsaw derails in Silesia*

Oct. 19


----------



## UnrealGoD

^^This accident shows the real state of Polish railways. It's another case of derailment on the crossover, in last time.

You write about high-speed railways. They are not really needed. It would be nice if They Were, but it really was enough to make us average cruising speed of even the paltry 100km/h. 
Before World War II a record travel time was established on line from Kraków to Zakopane (the city in the mountains - skiing center) *2h13m*(!!!). Today the fastest express (_EX 13413 TATRY_) travels the same route in 3h08m (unless there are Delays). The line is now electrified, but years of neglect have caused a lot of local speed limits the trains must slow down to 60 or 40 km/h. It is just one example, ther are many similar ones.
The trick is then not options to go very fast on a part of the line, but maintain a high average speed. Then the journey takes the least time.
With the current rail renovationsthere is no rail link between two cities faster than alternative car driving.

There was a lot of pictures here of the new rolling stock, but unfortunately it is not more than 10% of the total. These pictures are so much Because everyone is happy with the new vehicles. New vehicles after more than two Decades, with Virtually nothing new.


----------



## phantom23

Can't see the pics.


----------



## UnrealGoD

phantom23 said:


> Can't see the pics.


Strange, yesterday the photos were displayed correctly.
I could not improve these links now, I'll try to link them tomorrow.


----------



## Jay

At least the train held together in that derailment... but still, freaky


----------



## XAN_

There is an interesting article in UZ (UkrZaliznitsa=Ukrainian state railways) official newspaper Magistral - http://en.magistral-uz.com.ua/articles/shirokokolejnoe-okno-v-evropu.html
It is about Polish 1520 mm freight line "LHS". I'm to lazy to translate it word by word, so I prefer to make a short list of facts:

-It's the longest 1520 mm road in the EU.
-At the moment railroad can handle up 12 train pairs per day, and the actual load is 9-10.
-Thus they plan to install fully-automatic interlocking on all stations, as well as to add some extra side tracks on some station - that should increase capacity up to 15-16 train pairs per day
-Second track is sweet, but costly. Railway receive no extra money from state or EU, it runs fully on cargo payments. So no second track in foreseeable future
-Only half of freight are metallurgical goods (which is the original purpose of the line) = 5 mln. t. per year. The other 5 mln. are containers. 
-Management tries to attract customers with cheaper transshipment, faster container delivery (because of bypassing overloaded Brest transshipment facilities and heavy traffic on Brest-Minsk-Moscow mainline).
-Management also states that road is in good condition (as for freight rr) - no sped limits lower than 60 kmph. Train weight now is up to 5 000 t, thanks to modernization of 17 old ST44 (M62) locos with powerful and cleaner (Euro-3B) engines.


----------



## Maadeuurija

XAN_ said:


> -It's the longest 1520 mm road in the EU.


So the baltic states railways don't count?


----------



## XAN_

Maadeuurija said:


> So the baltic states railways don't count?


Well, thats what article say.. I also surprised by this statement. It seems they talk only about 1435-countries EU :nuts:


----------



## Tin_Can

UnrealGoD said:


> Strange, yesterday the photos were displayed correctly.
> I could not improve these links now, I'll try to link them tomorrow.


You might want to try to link them again. It's probably caused by the anti-spam thingy here,which only affects new forumers with just few posts - mod needs to approve your posted photos,before they are correctly displayed. Moderators get some notification once you post photos,but it takes time for them to notice it,so to speed things up just send PM to mod about your post. Don't worry,it's just temporary thing and won't happen any more once your post count goes up.

Btw,I saw few of those photos before (by copy/pasting photo links) and they seemed really interesting. kay:


----------



## UnrealGoD

*So, the second attempt to show my photos:*









303E (EU07) with "Monciak-Krópówki" TLK train from the coast to Zakopane









Fastest Polish electric locomotive 104E (EP09). The design of the eighties. The only preserved in original colors.









104E in a new painting. Currently on the purple background are white stripes with subtitles 'intercity'.









The green one is a EU06 (British series 83), one of 20 purchased in 1962. Later it was produced under license in Poland as 4E and later upgraded E303 (EP07 and EU07), as well as a two-piece locomotive 203E (ET41).
The red and silver one is a three cars train EN57 (design of 1957).









Diesels from Soviet Union M62 (ST44) in Sławków. The only Polish wide-gauge line. Locomotives equipped with automatic couplers SA-3.
LHS stenads for _Linia Hutniczo Siarkowa_ - sulfur metallurgical line. Later Linia Hutniczo Szerokotorowa - metallurgical wide gauge line, because no longer carryes sulfur. It carries a poor iron ore mainly from the areas of Ukraine to Huta Katowice steelworks in Dąbrowa Górnicza.










Panorama of the Sławków LHS freight station.









Two Soviet diesel locomotives TEM2 (also SM48). Train from Huta Katowice steelworks to Huta im. Tadeusza Sendzimira steelworks.









M62 and TEM2 belonging to Orlen KolTrans (refinery) + a lot of tanks.









Polish diesel locomotive 301Db (SU45).









Another EN57. In winter, on a bridge in Wisła Głębce.









201E (ET22) Polish electric freight locomotive. The largest series of electric locomotives in Europe. More than 1,180 locomotives was built. They were also exported to Morocco.









Ls800/6D (SM42) Polish diesel which is used to maneuver, light freight trains and passenger cars (as SU42 and SP42).

*All these photos are my property!* In order to use them (also to link on your website) *you need my permission!*

*Wszystkie powyższe zdjęcia są moją własnością!* Aby je wykorzystać (także do linkowania na stronie) *potrzebna jest moja zgoda!
*

See more of my photos on Fotozajezdnia.pl.


----------



## Nowax

EP07-401 and new electric multiple unit "Elf" (27WE-009f)


----------



## UnrealGoD

Tin_Can said:


> You might want to try to link them again. It's probably caused by the anti-spam thingy here,which only affects new forumers with just few posts - mod needs to approve your posted photos,before they are correctly displayed.(...)




My photographs are still invisible (except panoramas). Mod is probably not interested, and I can not find a form to return his attention to it.

And I have some recent photos to show.


----------



## Maadeuurija

UnrealGoD try using imageshack like on the panorama on the other pictures


----------



## UnrealGoD

Yes but the pictures are already posted on the gallery, so I do not want to reposted them elsewhere, since those links work fine (as long as there is no filter).


----------



## XAN_

UnrealGoD said:


> Yes but the pictures are already posted on the gallery, so I do not want to reposted them elsewhere, since those links work fine (as long as there is no filter).


Somitimes internet sites block hot-linking to their pictures.


----------



## Strzala

Krakow - Main Train station update:








































Stare:





































Nowe:


----------



## Chris80678

smiii said:


> Tunnel & underground station will be ready at the end of feb., and whole this link will be ready at the end of may, since they had so many problems (4:20)


Thats what I understood from the video. It gave the impression that at the very end of Feb 
the electrical/lighting work, railway tracks and tunnel walls will all be completely done. So hopefully come March we shall see some actual painting and cosmetic work going on to make it all look more like a station rather than just the concrete shell which it is now and has been for years, followed by signage being added in end of April/start of May. I look forward to seeing pictures of the station coming to life soon


----------



## Nowax

Renovated Warszawa Stadion train station nearby Stadion Narodowy - Euro2012 arena (by PETR)

http://www.2012.org.pl/pl/aktualnosci/galerie/dworzec-pkp-warszawa-stadion-luty-2012.html


----------



## Nowax

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nowax

Two trains have collided in southern Poland, leaving six people dead, and 50 hurt.

The accident occurred on Saturday evening on the Warsaw-Krakow mainline at the small town of Szczekociny , two express trains, one of which was on the wrong track, collided head-on.











['] ['] [']


----------



## lukaszek89

['] ['] ['] 

RIP


----------



## CrazySerb

Quite sad - my condolences 
What speed were they travelling at?


----------



## lukaszek89

Too early for such info. People are still in the wagons.

Information confrimed so far: 14 people dead , 54 in hospital.


----------



## Jakub Warszauer

CrazySerb said:


> What speed were they travelling at?


V max = 120 km/h is allowed on this section.


----------



## zsimi80

My condolences...


----------



## Deo

16 people dead...


----------



## Jakub Warszauer

Few details: the accident occured on line which is a branch of Central Main Line connecting Warsaw Metropolitan Area and Upper Silesia. This branch enables trains to turn towards Cracow and south-eastern Poland.

For the next 24 h main train connection from Warsaw do Cracow will be closed for traffic. Already enabled detour adds 2,5 h travel time. (which nearly doubles usual travel time)


----------



## KingNick

Nowax said:


>


Nice station, but just two platform edges to empty a stadium this size? :nuts:


----------



## lukaszek89

Trains can take 26 thousand people per hour from this station. Stadium is in city centre so there is developed bus and tram transport. There is also metro station U/C.


----------



## Jakub Warszauer

And the National Stadium is just a beginning of huge investment program in this area.


----------



## lukaszek89

Poznań Główny



















by Ambrozy


























Wrocław Główny


----------



## lukaszek89

Investment worth about 600m $- Łodź Fabryczna

It will be located underground (in the "future" it will also serve High Speed Rail)






































































































(soon we should know final project)

by karol.ldz



























It's part of the huge investment called "New city centre" of Łodź.


----------



## gramercy

green w/ envy from wegry


----------



## lukaszek89

^^ THX 



























Gutenteger


----------



## lukaszek89

Nice PKP Intercity commericial from 1995


----------



## datax

Really nice and big project for Łódź!


----------



## XAN_

lukaszek89 said:


> De facto there is HSR line in Poland since late 70. (first in Europe)
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_Rail_Line_(Poland)#section_4
> 
> Max speed after modernisation on that line will be up to 250 km/h (and there are plans for 300km/h). Pendolino should reach 220/230km/h.
> 
> 
> Speed record on that line (and whole Mid-Eastern Europe) was established in 1994- 250,1 km/h- with Pendolino train BTW


Well, in terms of design, October Railway Mainline from Moscow to St. Peterborough had 200-220 curves back in 19th century (it was Called Nikolai Railway in that time, of course)


----------



## Deo

lukaszek89 said:


> Special painting for Euro:
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I really like this painting. Polish Intercity trains should be white and red.


----------



## Groningen NL

lukaszek89 said:


> De facto there is HSR line in Poland since late 70. (first in Europe)
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_Rail_Line_(Poland)#section_4
> 
> Max speed after modernisation on that line will be up to 250 km/h (and there are plans for 300km/h). Pendolino should reach 220/230km/h.
> 
> 
> Speed record on that line (and whole Mid-Eastern Europe) was established in 1994- 250,1 km/h- with Pendolino train BTW


Ok, thanx for your answer. In my opinion high speed rail is 250km/h or more, but 220/230 is not bad ofcourse :cheers:


----------



## Nowax

E4MSU „Griffin” from ZNLE Gliwice Poland :cheers:











A few official updates. The first prototype will be E4MSU, multi-system (3 kV DC, 15 kV AC 16 2/3 Hz and 25 kV AC 50 Hz), universal/freight loco suitable for various safety systems (for example ETCS, SHP (Poland), PZB (Germany) or LS90 (Czech Republic)). A few E4MSU details:
UIC classification - Bo'Bo'
Locomotive weight - 88t
Axle load - 22t
Power output - 5,6MW
Tractive effort - 330kN
Maximum train weight (passenger) - 800t
Maximum train weight (freight) - 3200t

Top speed of passenger versions: E4ACP (3kV DC) and E4MSP will have top speed of 190km/h but rumors say that ZNLE can do better - up to 200km/h. Official pics:


----------



## Nowax

NEWAG 35WE - made in Poland :cheers:



















photos by szogun000


----------



## lukaszek89

Freight loco from ZNLE Gliwice

Dragon


















Michal Purc


----------



## Nowax

Warsaw - National Stadium train station.


----------



## Nowax




----------



## KingNick

lukaszek89 said:


> Special painting for Euro:[...]


Copy cats!


----------



## YU-AMC

Anything 160km/h+ in Poland?


----------



## lukaszek89

^^soon, max speed will be up to 220-230 km/h










wojtek1414


----------



## lukaszek89

Warsaw-Fryderyk Chopin Airport Station


----------



## Chris80678

I thought that train services between Frederic Chopin airport, Warsaw ciy centre, Legionowo and Sulejówek weren't starting until 1st June 2012? A train at the station already am I seeing things?


----------



## phantom23

It was just a test.


----------



## Chris80678

phantom23 said:


> It was just a test.


I suspected as much but it still looks promising for a 1st June opening :banana:


----------



## datax

YU-AMC said:


> Anything 160km/h+ in Poland?


High speed rail project (called *Y*) is on hold atm, unfortunately. New Pendolino trains will be in serv. in 2014. (Polish railways have bought 20 new pendos, as far as i can remember)


----------



## kmieciu

E20 Poland - Germany border crossing.


----------



## IanCleverly

kmieciu said:


> E20 Poland - Germany border crossing.


And the Yellow 'oar looking thing' on the side of the Bridge is there for.....?


----------



## KingNick

lukaszek89 said:


> ^^soon, max speed will be up to 220-230 km/h


Where and when?


----------



## gramercy

IanCleverly said:


> And the Yellow 'oar looking thing' on the side of the Bridge is there for.....?


ships


----------



## phantom23

KingNick said:


> Where and when?


On CMK around 2014/2015.


----------



## KingNick

phantom23 said:


> On CMK around 2014/2015.


Using which equipment. AFAIK all PKP has is 10 ES64U4 capable of going 230 km/h, but apart from that? Coaches designed to go this fast? :dunno:


----------



## Nowax




----------



## KingNick

Like I said. You got 10 of them. Not really enough for a decent HSR service.


----------



## sekelsenmat

KingNick said:


> Using which equipment. AFAIK all PKP has is 10 ES64U4 capable of going 230 km/h, but apart from that? Coaches designed to go this fast? :dunno:


The current existing rolling stock can reach 160km/h and IMHO this speed is more the enough. The distances are not so great and earnings in Poland are much lower then in western europe, so people don't have the money to pay the increased costs that high speed brings.

For me therefore this entire discussion of High Speed is out of the target. People want cheap medium speed (160km/h) rather then very fast and very expensive. I think that the real question here should be when will all the works be finished in the major lines, and why the trains don't use the full capacity yet?

For example Wroclaw-Katowice should be doable in 2h30 right now, but trains take 3h despite Wroclaw-Opole being already modernized. Trains there go half of the way 100km/h and half 150km/h, while it should go 150km/h all the time.

I wonder if the new rules which impose fines or ticket returns for late trains are the responsibles for so much extra time being put in the time table or if this is a result of the chaos in the time tables which spreads from so many sections being in modernization at the same time.


----------



## Szatek

KingNick said:


> Like I said. You got 10 of them. Not really enough for a decent HSR service.


Answer can be found on a previous page 



lukaszek89 said:


> ^^soon, max speed will be up to 220-230 km/h



The firsts of 20 ordered Pendolino units are to be provided in October 2013.


----------



## KingNick

Cool, thanks for the info!


----------



## Nowax

PESA - ELF


----------



## Strzala

^^Pesa Elf looks great especially on renew railway station in Cracow with "Świętokrzyskie" painting:


----------



## mmmartin

I heard there is a great opening in Poznan Głowny on Tuesday. Are there any pictures from the station?


----------



## Switek

^^

Plenty... in polish section

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=87723


----------



## rakcancer

Morpheius said:


> Nowe zdjęcia wnętrz z fejsbuka:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *POZNAN*


----------



## mmmartin

Thanx for the link and the pics. We are waiting a long time for the beginning of Trigranit investement in Ljubljana. Did everything go according to the plan in Poznan?


----------



## IanCleverly

Taken from a UEFA Journalist's Twitter account 'camped' with the Czech Republic team for the up-and-coming European Football Championships


























(Wrocław railway station)


----------



## Switek

Well, those pics are way much better:



jednozgloskowiec said:


> Wybrałem się wczesnym rankiem z szerokim kątem. Moim zdaniem najlepsza pora na podziwianie wszelkiego rodzaju iluminacji. Proszę podziwiać i zachwycać się.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dziwnie wygląda dworzec bez ludzi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i na koniec z chodnika po drugiej stronie Piłsudskiego (przepraszam za rozciągnięcie)


----------



## rakcancer

mmmartin said:


> Thanx for the link and the pics. We are waiting a long time for the beginning of Trigranit investement in Ljubljana. Did everything go according to the plan in Poznan?


I think we didn't have any mayor problems in Poznan maybe except that terrible accident which left one person dead at the construction site (in December).


----------



## Nowax

NEWAG 35WE-001


----------



## Deo

^^ SKM Warsaw.


----------



## Groningen NL

Wrocław railway station looks stunning :cheers:


----------



## bulgarian20

I´m in love with Wroclaw railway station !!!! :banana:


----------



## aquaticko

So many beautiful trains and stations in Poland! Makes me want to visit .


----------



## phantom23

Many new types of trains, just types, vast majority of our actual trains is still quite old.


----------



## TranslatorPS

#129

^^ And the worst part of the deallie-oh here is that, even with the EU funding, there is basically very little to none tenders going out that aim to replace the current fleet - at least on a very big scale. Having said that, please do note that every year, it seems that a good few hundred trains are cut out from the timetable. I'd be actually quite interested in knowing how many passenger trains (that is, services, not fleet) were in, let's say, five different timetables: 1995/96, 2000/01, 2005/06, 2008/09, 2011/12 and how many are planned in the 2012/13 timetable. Do keep in mind that since basically 2005 (maybe a bit earlier, my memory may serve me wrong) the amount of passenger companies has grown slightly:
> PKP Intercity (long-distance)
> Przewozy Regionalne (regional, owned by the state, the last company you'd want to take over if you were to)
> Koleje Mazowieckie (regional in the Mazovian Voivodeship)
> DB Arriva (regional in the Kuyavian-Pomeranian V., I actually forgot what the name proper of the company is)
> Koleje Dolnośląskie (regional in the Lower Silesian V.)
> Koleje Śląskie (regional in the Silesian V., 629 trains daily planned in the 2012/13 schedule)
> Koleje Wielkopolskie (regional in the Greater Poland V.)
And the gross of the modern fleet seems to be in the hands of the latter five or the local authorities who lend it to Przewozy Regionalne or otherwise their own company, if they have such.

I'll try and pull out some stats on the fleet in Poland if you'd like, most up-to-date is quite possible


----------



## Nowax

phantom23 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen: ZNLE E4MSU Griffin


WOW :cheers:


----------



## aquaticko

Even if these nice new locos are the minority, Poland is still developing at a healthy pace. Give it some time, and it seems likely the fleet as a whole will improve.


----------



## MajKeR_

If we talk about Polish rail industry, some news from Innotrans 2012, began today:

- Polish commercial freight operator Lotos Kolej will buy 5 locomotives ZNLE E6ACT Dragon and probably 5 Pesa Gama Maraton ones,
- Pesa and Lithuanian Railways signed a contract for delivery of 3 diesel units from 630M series (in refreshed version),
- Pesa presented a Link diesel unit for Oberpfalzbahn
- Pesa Gama Maraton will be tested by Lotos Kolej and ZNLE E4MSU Griffin - by PKP Intercity
- most important: *Pesa and Deutsche Bahn signed a contract for delivery of 470 Links!*


----------



## TranslatorPS

#134

Also, Bombardier show off one of the Koleje Mazowieckie TRAXX locos and, somewhat related, half of the new Inspiro metro train for Warsaw (who else, for all sakes?  ) is shown by the Siemens and NEWAG duel  But, yes, indeed, the 470-DMU contract is probably the "event of the show" - but PESA probably wouldn't end up there without Solaris' previous PR


----------



## MajKeR_

^^ To be meticulous, to Polish representation we should count also Stadler Flirt for LeoExpress - it's made in Siedlce's Stadler factory. 

And to increase Poland's (or actually Pesa's) success atmosphere, some nice adverts:

Pesa Gama Maraton:






Pesa Elf:






Pesa Swing and Twist (trams):


----------



## rakcancer

MajKeR_ said:


> - most important: *Pesa and Deutsche Bahn signed a contract for delivery of 470 Links!*


:cheers: :banana: 
Is this contract 100% confirmed? If yes, once again: :cheers::banana:


----------



## phantom23

It should say "up to 470 Links". But yes, it's confirmed.


----------



## Nowax

LINK-PESA


----------



## Pro100wnik

Nowax said:


> LINK-PESA


This is only concept. The final look of DB Link will be different.


----------



## Nowax

ZNLE E4MSU Griffin


----------



## Nowax




----------



## rheintram

Nice how they stole the Taurus design.


----------



## Sopomon

rheintram said:


> Nice how they stole the Taurus design.


Pretty much everyone has


----------



## eu01

The designers of PLK (Polish Rail Tracks) seem to never use trains as passengers or, alternatively, don't use their brains while planning. On the recently revitalized railway line from Stargard Szczecinski to Pila (North-West Poland), brand new huge boards inform the passengers which station they are approaching. Unfortunately, the Wise Men from Pomerania had one big problem: where to put them. As you can see on the photos made by SkyscraperCity user irokalisz, they have mounted these boards in the perpendicular direction to the track.














​ I just wonder if the regional carrier intends to remove "Do not lean out of the windows" plates to give the passengers any chance to read the information.


----------



## Homem

:lol: Very usefull and easily visible by every passengers ! 
Sure , with this ingenious system, board staff announcements becomes totally useless:lol:


----------



## aleander

Homem said:


> :lol: Very usefull and easily visible by every passengers !
> Sure , with this ingenious system, board staff announcements becomes totally useless:lol:


Hahaha board staff announcements. Unless something changed in last few months, there is no such thing in Polish trains.

Well, technically the system is there, but the staff isn't trained, and the PA systems on trains are barely working, so in the extremely rare cases when someone on the staff tried to announce something the result was completely incomprehensible. One exception would be the trains between Berlin and Warsaw, but the PA in them seems to only be used on the way back anyway.


----------



## asahi

aleander said:


> Hahaha board staff announcements. Unless something changed in last few months, there is no such thing in Polish trains.
> 
> Well, technically the system is there, but the staff isn't trained, and the PA systems on trains are barely working, so in the extremely rare cases when someone on the staff tried to announce something the result was completely incomprehensible. One exception would be the trains between Berlin and Warsaw, but the PA in them seems to only be used on the way back anyway.


From my experience with Polish trains I can say that all Intercity trains have announcements, sometimes quiet, but they have it. Also a number of TLK class trains tend to have on-board announcements which unfortunately cannot be said about local trains, unless we're talking about the new ones.


----------



## aleander

It probably depends on relations, but I've spent a significant chunk of my life in Polish IC trains, and announcements were extremely rare. The route I spent most of my time on is Posen-Warsaw, so I'll accept that maybe I just wasn't lucky with the other lines.


----------



## Sky Harbor

asahi said:


> From my experience with Polish trains I can say that all Intercity trains have announcements, sometimes quiet, but they have it. Also a number of TLK class trains tend to have on-board announcements which unfortunately cannot be said about local trains, unless we're talking about the new ones.


Some Inter-Regio trains have announcements too: I took Inter-Regio trains from Warszawa Centralna to Kraków and Łódź Kaliska and the PA systems on both trains worked fine.


----------



## bbiitz

เราคือทีมงานมืออาชีพ ถ้าลูกค้าเป็นสมาชิกครบ 24 ชม.แล้วจะสามารถทำการเติมเงินถอนเงินไม่จำกัดจำนวนครั้งต่อวันตลอด 24 ชม. ibcbet link ภาพและเสียง คมชัด ดูสวยงาม ไม่มีเบื่อ royal1688 download ได้รับอนุญาตให้แนวทางสล็อตแมชชีน และ เกมส์ออนไลน์จากยุโรปอย่างไม่ผิดพลาด sbobet ซึ่งดูแลโดยพนักงาน คาสิโน ที่ชำนาญ พร้อมให้แนวทางท่านอย่างประทับใจ sbobet ไม่ต้องเป็นกังวลกับเรื่องการเงินทั้งสิ้น


----------



## Sponsor

*First Pendolino to take tests in summer 2013*

(polish)


----------



## rakcancer

10 days left to open renovated train station in Katowice.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## metacatfry

Can it really be called a renovation? Is there any structure left from the old station? As far as I know everything is rebuilt, although the roof structure has been replicated.


----------



## rakcancer

You are almost correct sir. Some elements like concrete roof are just renovated, some are entirely new.


----------



## kebe

rakcancer said:


> You are almost correct sir. Some elements like concrete roof are just renovated, some are entirely new.


What? Everything is new, even the roof. It had been built from scratch almost the way it used to be before.


----------



## rakcancer

Didn't know that. I was pretty sure they are original one. Nevertheless they look like the old one.


----------



## thompsongda

It looks fine. But these ?'pilars'?...I'm sorry but they are terrible. Maybe it's just a matter of taste or something.


----------



## aleander

thompsongda said:


> It looks fine. But these ?'pilars'?...I'm sorry but they are terrible. Maybe it's just a matter of taste or something.


They rebuilt the original brutalist design, one of the most prominent examples in Poland. And, like everything brutalism, it tends to be a teensy bit controversial.

Personally I love it when used in huge public buildings, and with lots of either glass (like here) or greenery around to provide contrast, but you can't please everyone


----------



## MajKeR_

Newag Impuls (35WE) for Koleje Śląskie ("Silesian Railways" - regional operator in Silesian voivodeship) - delivered two days after signing contract


----------



## jonasry

aleander said:


> They rebuilt the original brutalist design, one of the most prominent examples in Poland. And, like everything brutalism, it tends to be a teensy bit controversial.
> 
> Personally I love it when used in huge public buildings, and with lots of either glass (like here) or greenery around to provide contrast, but you can't please everyone


It's great to see that they atleast gave a thought on how to organize the ticket booths. In most eastern-european countrines you have to buy ticket through horrible small windows.


----------



## rakcancer

jonasry said:


> It's great to see that they atleast gave a thought on how to organize the ticket booths. In most eastern-european countrines you have to buy ticket through horrible small windows.


....from horrible old lady that barely if at all speaks English....:lol:
Times are changing.


----------



## thompsongda

jonasry said:


> It's great to see that they atleast gave a thought on how to organize the ticket booths. In most eastern-european countrines you have to buy ticket through horrible small windows.





rakcancer said:


> ....from horrible old lady that barely if at all speaks English....:lol:
> Times are changing.


I'm pretty sure that 'language problem' is common in many european countries, not only eastern-european. Btw, Poland is a central-european country.


----------



## asahi

Yeah, try buying a ticket in Italy, France or Spain


----------



## kebe

Last year I was in Dresden and I wanted to buy a train ticket (Deuthe Bahn)... I couldn't do that neither in polish, neither in english. Fortunately I know german a little.


----------



## Sunfuns

I try to use ticket machines if I don't know the local language - usually they could be switched to English.


----------



## rakcancer

Not sure if you can buy tickets in Poland from the machine for long distance trips. At least I haven't seen them at Warszawa Centralna station. Are they in use? Anybody knows?


----------



## thompsongda

rakcancer said:


> Not sure if you can buy tickets in Poland from the machine for long distance trips. At least I haven't seen them at Warszawa Centralna station. Are they in use? Anybody knows?


I don't think so (but maybe I'm wrong). But you can buy a ticket for a bus/tram/local train in the machine. There're planty of them, basically everywhere. Atleast here, in 3City.


----------



## asahi

rakcancer said:


> Not sure if you can buy tickets in Poland from the machine for long distance trips. At least I haven't seen them at Warszawa Centralna station. Are they in use? Anybody knows?


There are. Both in the main hall, as well as near the escalators to the platforms.


----------



## Sunfuns

rakcancer said:


> *Not sure if you can buy tickets in Poland from the machine for long distance trips.* At least I haven't seen them at Warszawa Centralna station. Are they in use? Anybody knows?


Probably not and it's like that in most other large countries as well (in smaller ones like Switzerland everything is considered local). Really long trips or the ones with HSR I normally buy in advance on internet.


----------



## asahi

^^ You CAN buy tickets for long-haul trains operated by PKP Intercity in their ticket machines at major stations, incl. Warsaw Central Station. Other company - PR, also offers such possibility. 
The only condition is that it must be a single journey, no transfers. But it works for longest Polish routes, e.g. Przemyśl - Szczecin.


----------



## Sky Harbor

asahi said:


> ^^ You CAN buy tickets for long-haul trains operated by PKP Intercity in their ticket machines at major stations, incl. Warsaw Central Station. Other company - PR, also offers such possibility.
> The only condition is that it must be a single journey, no transfers. But it works for longest Polish routes, e.g. Przemyśl - Szczecin.


Some Przewozy Regionalne tickets are purchasable using those PKP machines, but not all, if my memory serves me correctly.

Also, I believe tickets involving transfers are purchasable using those machines as well. I remember wanting to see how much it would cost to go to Częstochowa from Warszawa Centralna, and it gave me an itinerary which involved a transfer at Łódź Kaliska.


----------



## asahi

Everytime I'm at Warsaw or Poznań stations only direct trains are available. Unless something has changed recently (in the past 3-4 months), you cannot buy tickets that require transfers. 
Or maybe we're talking about different machines? I know an external company took over some (all?) of the machines that were previously operated by PKP itself.


----------



## rakcancer

OK, now I see. There is no system of selling tickets from machines working on every major station just some options at some stations... Lots of confusion for travelers from outside of Poland so "Horrible Lady" from ticket window is a must :lol:


----------



## asahi

^^ No, on major stations it works pretty much the same, at least from my experience and until recently I used to travel a lot around the country. I also don't consider it very confusing, even for foreigners, as long as they bother to learn that there is more than one company operating trains. 
Also, at all major stations where foreigners usually go (e.g. Warsaw, Wrocław, Poznań, Cracow, etc.) there are Intercity travel centers where the staff speaks English (and sometimes German or French). 
And the menu of ticket machines I mentioned can be switched to English and other languages. They used to be operated by PR, now I see some other company took over and I think it's for the better. 

Travelling in Poland can be a hassle sometimes, I know. But it's the same in other countries and I don't think a foreigner will be more lost in Poland than he or she would be in most other European countries. And I'm saying it from my own travelling experience.


----------



## michael_siberia

First scheduled trains will go 200 km/h in one year

Google-translated 



> Traffic control system tests were successful. The first trains will be able to go the Central railway line at a speed of 200 km / h. for the year, the timetable 2013/2014. The revolution in Polish railways slowly coming, part of the line is technically designed to ensure that trains can reach their target at 200 km / h
> - The first scheduled trains will be able to go through it at a speed of 200 km / h. for the year, the timetable 2013/2014 - said a spokesman for the Centre for Investment in Implementation of PKP PLK Maciej Dutkiewicz.
> 
> In this optimistic forecast was completed tests allow traffic control system that will allow trains to reach the Central Trunk Line speed of 200 km / h. Managing PKP PLK lanes estimates that came out successful.
> 
> The direct trains an eye on drivers
> 
> As a result, the Central Trunk Line, the route connecting Warszawa with Zawiercie (the northern reaches in the vicinity of Warsaw, in the south - Katowice - eds.), will be the first line in Poland, equipped with the European Train Control System (European Train Control System - ETCS).
> 
> This system allows you to automate the running of trains and thus increase traffic safety. It allows, for example, readings from the traffic light or information on a given stretch of existing speed limits are displayed on the desktop in the driver's cab. The system also allows you to supervise the work of the driver - for example, if the notice is not signaling "stop", the system itself can stop the train.
> 
> End of test. Time for certificates and certificate from the authorities ...
> 
> Tests of the system on the section between CMK and Olszamowicami Grodzisk Mazowiecki took place in early November 2012, and in October of last year, led by a train owned by PKP Intercity locomotive Hussar exceed speed of 200 km / h. the section CMK Psary-Zawiercie.
> 
> As the Advocate, that's the end of the test. Now IM - that PKP PLK - ask the Railway Transport Office to issue the relevant certificates and certificates necessary to ensure that the system be able to use scheduled trains.
> 
> Locomotives are, the possibilities are, and the next is 160 km / h ....
> 
> For now, the maximum speed of the Polish railways is 160 km / h. The train will be able to drive at a speed of 200 km / h., Where the railway line will be suitable for this purpose, will have a traffic management system installed, and the fleet will be properly equipped.
> 
> Polish part of the line is technically designed to ensure that trains can reach them speed higher than 160 km / h., Traffic management systems are to be successfully installed on them, and PKP Intercity to invest in appropriate equipment of his fleet.
> 
> Currently, the Polish tracks run two Hussars - a locomotive carrier - equipped with ETCS. A few months ago, PKP Intercity has announced a tender for the supply and commissioning of the other on-board equipment to Husarzach interlocking. PKP Intercity has ten hussars. The carrier paid for not more than 40 million. However, as long as the maximum speed of the Polish tracks is 160 km / h., The potential of modern locomotives built by Siemens is not fully exploited.


----------



## mappero

This also apply for Polish railways and I think it's pretty interesting:
BD-schenker-rail-to-expand-london-wroclaw-freight


----------



## DocentX

*Katowice Train Station and shopping center* - partly opened














































































*Poznan train station and shopping center* -partly opened




























*Łódź* - new train station under constr



mc20 said:


> 26xi


----------



## rakcancer

Nice update. Thxs.


----------



## MajKeR_

New railway timetable began today in Poland. In Silesian Voivodeship (województwo śląskie - my homeland ) it brought some extra change - former regional operator, Przewozy Regionalne ("Regional Transportation" - ex-PKP company, nowadays maintained by regional marshals, with huge debt and shitty trains), ended its job here to be replaced by our regional company - Koleje Śląskie ("Silesian Railways").

Decision about that change was irrevocably undertook in June by marshal of Silesian Voivodeship. To be honest, it had political sense - Przewozy Regionalne, with, don't forget, their shitty EN57 trains, needed more and more money per year, when their standard was constantly poor. They probably mantained by our money connections in voivodeships, where they should have won tenders to make a job, and to win them they offered really low rates. But leave politics; it was really hard to complete amount of trains adequate to handle all connections in Silesian Voivodeship in 5 months, but... success! Koleje Śląskie began today at every connection.

That's what we may get, if we take Koleje Śląskie:

9x Pesa Elf (EN76/22WE),

4x Stadler Flirt (EN75),

1x Newag Impuls (35WE),

8x EN57AKŚ (old trains with 3 units, built from 1960s to 1980s, after huge modernization - with new interiors, engines, starters etc.)

2x EN71AKŚ (the same as EN57AKŚ, but with 4 units)

2x 14WE (technically the same as EN57 without any modernization, but with new body and interior - they are rented from SKM Warszawa and probably will be bought next year with another 6)

2x Kolzam 212M (SA109)

5x old Dutch DH2 series and 3x DH1 series (Polish designation - SN83 and SN82),

8x old German VT614 series (not available yet - company which had to bring them from Germany - Sigma Tabor, the same that delivered all DH1/DH2 units, couldn't do it for today and temporarily rented 10 EN57 units from Przewozy Regionalne),

15x Bombardier Traxx locos from Railpool company (some of them were used by LOTOS Kolej - Polish private freight operator from Gdańsk),

50x 2nd class cars from Ceske Drahy,

17x 2nd class cars from Heros Rail Rent - German company (not available yet - Polish railway transport office - Urząd Transportu Kolejowego - banned them because of problems with designations - I don't know anything more),

Temporarily (for just a few weeks): 50x 2nd class cars from PKP Intercity and a few ET22 locos from PKP Cargo.


----------



## mappero

^^
The new timetable for railways was introduced Europe wide today. As always and approved by UIC


----------



## phantom23

MajKeR_ said:


> But leave politics; it was really hard to complete amount of trains adequate to handle all connections in Silesian Voivodeship in 5 months, but... success! Koleje Śląskie began today at every connection.
> (...)
> Temporarily (for just a few weeks): 15x 2nd class cars from PKP Intercity and a few ET22 locos from PKP Cargo.


There's no success, 30 out of 200 trains have been cancelled because there's no available rolling stock, even more trains are delayed (20-60 mins late). 

They have 50 PKP Intercity cars and all of them are in use - all of Heros Rail and some CD cars can't operate because of formal issues. 5 Traxx locomotives were also stopped by UTK.

That's how it works, 200 passengers and one 2nd class car (with heavy freight locomotive):


----------



## MajKeR_

^^ I may say that I'm ' victim ' of those cancellations - today about 8:30 AM I was forced to take a bus because of communique at railway station that my train is cancelled. But in the afternoon there were no problems and even train was much better than formerly - it was EN57AKŚ.

I see that mess, it shouldn't be like that - when delays are acceptable, cancellations shouldn't exist anymore. But let we take a few days to normalize, it MUST be better, at least because of bigger amount of trains (when railway transport office will stop banning Traxxs and cars) and some practical knowledge of new employees (they often may be newbies at that craft). Today's problems don't mean that it won't be better.

Sorry about my mistakes - at list of trains and previous message. I was sick yesterday and thinking wasn't my best ability. I added to the list 8 EN57AKŚ, 2 EN71AKŚ, 2 14WE and 2 Kolzam 212M (SA109) which I forgot.

Some photos of Koleje Śląskie's trains, all from rail.phototrans.eu:

Pesa Elf:










Stadler Flirt (they are bought by Silesian marshal in 2008, when nobody thought about making Koleje Śląskie company, so they have another painting with colors of Silesian Voivodeship):










Newag Impuls:










EN57AKŚ:










EN71AKŚ:










Kolzam 212M:










DH1:










DH2:


----------



## Woonsocket54

congrats to lovely Lublin for the opening of the railroad to the new airport

the schedule:










http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/37996/Lubelskie_Opublikowano_rozklad_jazdy_pociagow_na_lotnisko.htm


----------



## phantom23

Newag 31WE for Koleje Dolnośląskie (regional operator in Lower Silesian Voivodeship):









































http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/38203/Nowy_pociag_Newagu_dla_Kolei_Dolnoslaskich_prawie_gotowy.htm


----------



## masages21

Could give us more details? It's only in Polish


----------



## kebe

masages21 said:


> Could give us more details? It's only in Polish


It is a new 31WE EMU for Lower Silesian Voivodeship. It's the shorter (4 unit) version of Newag's 35 WE (6 unit).


----------



## phantom23

A little bit more technical:
- Bo'2'2'2'Bo
- 2000kW
- Vmax 160km/h
- acceleration 1,0 m/s^2
- weight up to 135t
- capacity: 202 seats, 458 total

Total cost is 99 999 000 zl (almost 100 million) for 5 units.


----------



## MK Tom

Are there any plans to build high speed lines in Poland? By which I mean TGV/ICE style systems.


----------



## TranslatorPS

#190

There were plans for the so-called "Y" hsl, from Warsaw via Łódź to Wrocław or Poznań. Planned max speed was to be 350km/h with the completion planned by 2020, but personally, in all honesty, the way the network is right now, I'd rather eat my own shoe than let them build that  The Bureau in charge of the whole thing was dismantled anyway, so I don't see much chance for it. Right know it's all revitalisation/modernisation boom, both in the infrastructure and the fleet.


----------



## Sunfuns

I thinK that short of some major crisis this idea will come back in 15-20 years after the current modernisation programm is finished and the main motorway network is complete as well. Poland is well suited for HSR, but perhaps a bit early right now.


----------



## Sponsor

Only Wrocław - Łódź section seems reasonable to be taken (+ Warsaw perhaps) since there are no good connections between them. As for now trains from Wrocław to Warsaw go via Poznań or Katowice.


----------



## Fallout

^^Which is ridiculous IMO. 1st 3rd and 4th city of Poland lie almost in one line and there's no rail connection between them.


----------



## phantom23

There is no direct connection between Łódź and Wrocław. Spending 30 billion zl for one line where most of other lines are in terrible condition doesn't make sense.


----------



## TranslatorPS

#193

And before anybody jumps out, I suggest that one crosses OLT out at instant from that picture two posts above...

I can think of at least two or three rail lines in Poland which require instant works upon to either bring them back to use (OK, I won't mention the mentality of Little Poland Vo.'s Marshal Office regarding their beloved minibuses) or bring their standard up in order to not get abandoned (this everlasting paper pushing 'round here drives me nuts). I can also safely say that the cost of this would stay withing the 30b PLN above mentioned.

Regarding Warsaw - Wrocław, the Koniecpol line seems to be a quite valid option regarding that at a relatively humane cost the Vmax can be brought up to 160km/h, with a connection to the CMK and the already-modernised E-30 corridor (I believe the western sections are modernised, rrrright?) and cutting the journey time reasonably. This would mean 120-160km/h from Wrocław to Opole (forgive me, I am not exactly aware of the Vmax there), up to or, hopefully, 160km/h between Opole and Włoszczowa (via Fosowskie, Lubliniec, Częstochowa and Koniecpol, therefore the name) and 200km/h on the CMK. Inforail.pl claim that this would mean the journey time would be down to a humane 3:30, whereas the 2011/12 schedule claimed that the fastest route via Poznań took ca. 5:30. Possible? Yes. Relatively low cost? Probably. Do we need to spend billions upon billions on a line that would mean slow but effective degradation of the whole network? No. That's my POV at least.
_Now, I did take part in a couple of debates in school before, so... _


----------



## Sunfuns

That's kind of like what I said, only in more detail 

Once some of this is done and if Poland continues to become wealthier, the idea for a brand new line will come back. I'd be willing to bet on it  New HSR lines aren' built only for higher speed, but also for increase in capacity (passenger + freight on the old slower lines)


----------



## phantom23

Thing is - slower lines are quite degraded and even though we're still not even close to their full capacity. We must restore them to attract people for railways - right now we don't have enough traffic and HSR trains with expensive tickets would be empty. More - new Interregio trains (operated by Przewozy Regionalne) are very popular, they don't offer any comfort but tickets are 10€ instead of 12€ in classic economy train (TLK, operated by PKP Intercity). I just don't think that there would be a few million passengers ready to pay 30-40€ for the cheapest HSR tickets. I'm not totally against HSR in Poland, just not now. We have to fix our stadnard railways to think about next step.


----------



## phantom23

Newag 31WE speed test (200km/h):


----------



## TedStriker

From International Railway Journal, 20th February 2013


*PKP Cargo to acquire ZSSK Cargo?*


POLISH State Railways (PKP) subsidiary PKP Cargo has become the latest potential buyer to be linked with ZSSK Cargo as the Slovak government continues its search for a strategic partner for the ailing Slovakian state-owned railfreight operator.

Last month the prime ministers of the Czech Republic and Slovakia said the two countries were considering a merger between CD Cargo and ZSSK Cargo. However, CD Cargo is grappling with financial problems of its own, having made a loss of around €9m last year.

With doubts growing over the merger, PKP Cargo has started talks with ZSSK Cargo. PKP Cargo currently competes with ZSSK Cargo, operating freight trains through Slovakia into Hungary and it also holds a license in Austria. Cooperation would ease the situation between the two.

Furthermore, there is a real risk that ZSSK Cargo might lose significant coal and ore traffic in eastern Slovakia. US Steel's Kosice steelworks is currently for sale and if Russian or Ukrainian investors take over, as is widely anticipated, steel production is likely to move further east.

ZSSK Cargo has accumulated debts of €600m and the workforce is to be cut by 600 this year.


----------



## Rusonaldo

2 films from Wolsztyn in Poland (Locomotive Parade) 2013


----------



## gnesener

Wonderful view...:cheers2:


----------



## phantom23

So it's time for something more modern. Newag Griffin locomotive started homologation process at the Żmigród test center.









http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/44928/_Griffin_na testach_w Zmigrodzie_.htm


----------



## Nowax

PESA 630M-004










Newag Griffin


----------



## lukaszek89

> *Regular cargo train links China, Poland*
> 
> WARSAW, May 21 (Xinhua) -- A regular cargo train connection between Poland and China was officially inaugurated on Tuesday.
> 
> Local media reported that the train with 41 containers from China arrived at the Lodz train station in central Poland in May, having travelled nearly 10 thousand kilometers in 15 days.
> 
> The train from China to Poland crosses Kazakhstan, Russia and Belarus. A train is scheduled to leave China for Poland every week.
> 
> The rail transport is organized by China's Chengdu Hatrans YHF Intermodal Logistics, while the Lodz-based logistics firm Hatrans is the train operator in Poland.


http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/xinhua/2013-05-22/content_9097929.html


----------



## phantom23

Polish Pendolino is almost ready:

















eicpremium.intercity.pl








twitter.com/SlawomirNowak 

Final livery:









twitter.com/SlawomirNowak


----------



## panthiocodin

epic stuff! fab just cant wait to see them in use


----------



## asahi

Nice livery! I was really worried they chose something hideous, as always.


----------



## Bart_LCY

Polish Pendolino in PKP Intercity colors:


----------



## weale

All western European standard gauge or buffer and chain coupling or is there some Russian broad or gauge coupling in the country?


----------



## markfos

In Poland there is only western gauge standard, I think in EU only ex-soviet countries (Lithuania, Latvia and Estonia) use Russian gauge.


----------



## phantom23

Poland was also a part of USSR. But we have standard gauge and chain couplers.


----------



## Jakub Warszauer

phantom23 said:


> Poland was also a part of USSR.


Apparently not.


----------



## TedStriker

phantom23 said:


> Poland was also a part of USSR. But we have standard gauge and chain couplers.


Apart from the Linia Hutnicza Szerokotorowa (LHS).


----------



## lukaszek89

Poland was part of the Eastern Block, but not part of the USSR

LHS, the westernmost broad gauge in Europe.


----------



## lukaszek89

PKP exhibition at World Fair of 1939 in New York












PKP (Polish State Railways) class Pm36











Gold medal at the 1937 International Exposition of Art and Technology in Paris.


----------



## lukaszek89

contruction of the new railway bridge-Świnna Poręba Reservoir (is a water reservoir created by dam construction on Skawa River, in the Western Carpathians - south Poland, about 60 km southwest of Krakow.)












AB_73 said:


> *Fotorelacja z dnia 2.06.2103 r. z budowy nowego odcinka linii kolejowej Stryszów - Zembrzyce
> *
> Spośród czterech przęseł mostu w Dąbrówce między Stryszowem a Skawcami, najbardziej zaawansowane są prace na dwóch środkowych. Most ten, podobnie jak most w Tarnawie, będzie żelbetowy łukowy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Na odcinku położonym na nowym nasypie, pomiędzy Dąbrówką i Tarnawą, trwają zaawansowane prace przy układce toru. :banana: Poniższe zdjęcie przedstawia początek, który znajduje sie blisko południowego przyczółka mostu w Dąbrówce.
> 
> 
> 
> Kolejne zdjęcie przedstawia zakończenie ułożonego fragmentu toru, w kilometrze 38+300. Tak więc ułożono ponad 1,5 km nawierzchni i zasypano tłuczniem do wysokości główki szyny. Tor będzie mógł być podbity zapewne dopiero po wykonaniu połączenia ze starą linią, gdy będą mogły wjechać maszyny torowe.
> 
> 
> 
> Nastepne zdjęcie przedstawia most w Tarnawie. Żelbetowe łuki są już gotowe, na jednym z przęseł widoczne są wieszaki
> 
> 
> 
> Obrót w tył i widok na przyszły nasyp kolejowy i wiadukt w ciągu drogi krajowej nr 28
> 
> 
> 
> Na południe od przystanku Zembrzyce trwaja prace przy budowie nowego nasypu linii kolejowej nr 97, dzieki czemu skorygowane zostaną ostre łuki i zniknie ograniczenie do 50 km/h.
> 
> 
> 
> Ostatnie zdjęcie zostało wykonane w kilometrze 42+300, w miejscu, gdzie powstanie nowa mijanka. W pobliżu są już przywiezione nowe szyny i podkłady strunobetonowe.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rakcancer

^^New railway line - this is a rare view in Poland nowadays.


----------



## rakcancer

Upgrading Gdynia-Gdansk-Warsaw line:



MichalJ said:


> Parę obrazków z majówki (3 maja) z Gołotczyzny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peron:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wyjazd w tunelu po drugiej stronie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perony i przejazd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wertepy legalnego przejazdu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Przejście dla pieszych - na drugi peron i na drugą stronę torów:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Widoczek:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zjazd do tunelu i kładka dla pieszych:





sebo.modek said:


> W związku z tym, że dodyć dużo dzieje się pomiędzy Gdynią Główną a Gdynią Chylonią pstryknołem kilka fotek.
> 
> 1. p.o. Gdynia Stocznia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...





sebo.modek said:


> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Gdynia Chylonia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...



Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.[/QUOTE]


----------



## rakcancer

Upgrading Krakow - Rzeszow - Medyka (border with Ukraine) line:



Adrian_K said:


> Małe uzupełnienie do ostatniej fotorelacji:
> 
> Rzeszów-Rudna Wielka: nowy tor nr 2 faktycznie został już ułożony aż do byłej stacji - pozostało jeszcze połączenie go z istniejącymi rozjazdami oraz wykonanie elektryfikacji.
> 
> Sędziszów Małopolski - Trzciana: dokończona została rozbiórka sieci w torze nr 2, wykonano też jej przewieszenie na nowe konstrukcje wsporcze przy końcach odcinków naprężania. Rozbiórce uległ peron przystanku Będziemyśl.
> 
> Bogumiłowice - przebudowa północno-wschodniej części głowicy rozjazdowej jeszcze się nie rozpoczęła, mimo zamknięcia. Nowy peron z bliska:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upgrading Krakow - Rzeszow - Medyka (Ukrainian border) line:
> 
> Biadoliny - Bogumiłowice: na ukończeniu jest palowanie nowych konstrukcji wsporczych sieci trakcyjnej. Prace trwają bez demontażu starej sieci trakcyjnej.
> Biadoliny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brzesko - Bochnia: tutaj jedyna nowość, to zgromadzona pokaźna ilość materiałów budowlanych w Brzesku, przywiezionych na wagonach - a jakże - PNI  Jest tłuczeń, niesort oraz nowe podkłady prefabrykowane. Nadal nie rozpoczęła się budowa peronów na p.o. Rzezawa i Jasień Brzeski.
> 
> Kłaj - rozpoczęło się układanie płyt krawędziowych na nowym peronie 1.





Adrian_K said:


> Wola Rzędzińska - Tarnów Wschodni
> 
> Kilka strzałów ze zmodernizowanej stacji i szlaku, które dosyć mocno porosły ekrany akustyczne
> 
> Naal pozostała nieprzebudowana konstrukcja odciążająca w torze 1, również fragment toru do przebudowy w ramach kontraktu 1.3. (OHL).
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## thompsongda

I have to say this design (yellow-blue) is terrible. hno:


----------



## Deo

^^ Yes, It's our polish PKP PLK nightmare...


----------



## [email protected]

What will be the max speed at which trains will travel on the renovated Kraków-eastern border section?


----------



## lukaszek89

Kraków-Tarnów-Rzeszów Vmax=160 km/h

Rzeszów-Medyka (PL-UA) Vmax=120km/h (AFAIK there is possibility to go faster on some segments)


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks Łukasz !


----------



## phantom23

twitter.com/PKP_Intercity (Janusz Malinowski)


----------



## Gannet!

lukaszek89 said:


> Kraków-Tarnów-Rzeszów Vmax=160 km/h
> 
> Rzeszów-Medyka (PL-UA) Vmax=120km/h (AFAIK there is possibility to go faster on some segments)



Thanks for that 

Can you also tell us:
The current speed of the Wroclaw-Opole, Opole-Katowice, Katowice-Krakow of the Southern Poland 'Main line'. Also, what are the projected future speeds of these lines.

Thanks


----------



## Hellmut

^^

Wrocław - Opole: 160 km/h
Opole - Katowice: 60-120 km/h (slow-down sections included)
Katowice - Kraków: 50-120 km/h (as above)

Projected future speeds:
Opole - Katowice: 120 km/h (100 km/h on some sections)
Katowice - Kraków: 160 km/h (about 100 km/h between Katowice and Jaworzno)


----------



## Gannet!

Hellmut said:


> ^^
> 
> Wrocław - Opole: 160 km/h
> Opole - Katowice: 60-120 km/h (slow-down sections included)
> Katowice - Kraków: 50-120 km/h (as above)
> 
> Projected future speeds:
> Opole - Katowice: 120 km/h (100 km/h on some sections)
> Katowice - Kraków: 160 km/h (about 100 km/h between Katowice and Jaworzno)


Thank you. 

I note that the direct coaches and trains have very different timings.

Krakow to Katowice: 70 minutes by bus v 135-150 minutes by train.
Katowice to Wroclaw: 140 minutes by bus v ~210 minutes by train.
Krakow to Wroclaw: 190 minutes by bus v 330-350 minutes by train.

I also note that in every case, the coach is cheaper and offers the opportunity of free wifi. 

Does PKP have no plans to challenge the private bus operators (Polskibus, Unibus, link-bus, Inter, Neobus, lajkonikbus among others)?
Those speed increases seem very timid to fight the competition along the A4.


----------



## phantom23

The first Pednolino for PKP Intercity is ready!









PKP Intercity/Alstom








twitter.com/PKP_Intercity (Janusz Malinowski)








Rynek Kolejowy/PKP Intercity








twitter.com/SlawomirNowak 

They also did a official photoshoot:









twitter.com/SlawomirNowak 

I think it looked better on visualisations with darker blue lines.


----------



## phantom23

Pesa is not the only one Polish DMU producer, Newag just showed the visualisation of their next gen. DMU type 222M:


















First one will be ready later this year.


----------



## rakcancer

Couple of pics of popular in summer time line connecting Gdynia with summer resorts on Hel's Penisula after its revitalization.
(pictures are taken few months ago, the line is now in operation):


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


sebo.modek said:


> *Jurata* - jedyna stacja/przystanek gdzie remontowane są perony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zastanawiam się, czy wyrobią się do sezonu letniego. I mam nadzieję, że później zabiorą się za mijanki i perony.


----------



## rakcancer

PESA Gama 111Ed




[/QUOTE]


----------



## rakcancer

*Upgrading railway system in Poland *(Two sizes of the same map)
Red- major upgrades
Thin dark red - revitalization
Green - upgraded
*-*Thin dark green/thin light green - after revitalization
Light brown - tender for revitalization
Thin black - other lines
Doted line ........ - lines canceled
Dashed thick yellow line*- - - - -* - projected high speed lines
40/120 - speed before/after revitalization or upgrade
Red square - railway stations under renovation
Green square - railway stations after renovation
Yellow square - tender for renovation of railway station 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lukaszek89

Construction of the Pomorska Kolej Metropolitalna started:










bigger map: http://www.pkm-sa.pl/glowna/wp-content/gallery/o-projekcie-dt/mapa-pkm_nowe-wizualizacje_2012.jpg


----------



## lukaszek89

source: PKM facebook


----------



## DocentX

Polish Pendolino is beeing transported to Poland for tests :


----------



## lukaszek89

Tommorow first Pendolino will reach Wroclaw


----------



## lukaszek89

Wrocław:





































































































photos: Rynek kolejowy


----------



## lukaszek89

...



lulek89 said:


> Sprzed chwili:
> 
> 
> Pendolino by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Pendolino by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Dzikie tłumy na Głównym, nawet na otwarciu dworca takich nie było


----------



## terminal

very beautiful this brand new pendolino by PKP
good luck from his italian older brother Frecciargento










pix by Ferrante TrainZitalia


----------



## lukaszek89

...



lulek89 said:


> ^^ No za rok ma jeździć... ma  Jeżeli czas WRO-WAW będzie mniejszy niż 4h (zapowiadają 3,5) a cena zaczynać się od 49zł to sam na pewno skorzystam nie raz z tego cudeńka  Tyle że to PKP i tu można się wszystkiego spodziwać
> 
> Mam jeszcze dwa zdjęcia nadające się do publikacji z dzisiaj:
> 
> 1294. *Szarzyzna.*
> 
> Pendolino by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr
> 
> 1295. *Fani PKP?*
> 
> Wrocław Główny by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr
> 
> 1292.* Pod wiatą.*
> 
> Pendolino by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## TwItCH

Sweet machine! which line will this new toy be running on?


----------



## Autostädter

That train looks superb! Will it actually be running at 250 km/h? I hope they introduce a Warsaw - Berlin service as well!


----------



## kebe

TwItCH said:


> Sweet machine! which line will this new toy be running on?


Gdynia - Warsaw - Katowice
Gdynia - Warsaw - Kraków
Warsaw - Wrocław

http://www.dziennikzachodni.pl/artykul/906314,pendolino-za-rok-pojada-do-katowic-gliwic-oraz-bielska-bialej-zdjecia-wideo,1,1,id,t,sm,sg.html#galeria-material


----------



## kebe

Autostädter said:


> That train looks superb! Will it actually be running at 250 km/h? I hope they introduce a Warsaw - Berlin service as well!


Up to 250 km/h between Krakow/Katowice - Warsaw after railroad upgrade and up to 200 Warsaw - Gdynia. Other up to 160km/h.


----------



## phantom23

kebe said:


> Up to 250 km/h between Krakow/Katowice - Warsaw after railroad upgrade and up to 200 Warsaw - Gdynia. Other up to 160km/h.


Up to 200 in 2014 and maybe 220-230 in 2015 between Krakow/Katowice and Warsaw. Between Warsaw and Gdynia up to 200km/h but only at about 50km near Warsaw and 100-160 on the rest of the line (because of tight curves).


----------



## lukaszek89

......................


----------



## lukaszek89

next page


----------



## lukaszek89

...


kbiro said:


> Witam wszystkich  Również dorzucę kilka zdjęć:


----------



## lukaszek89

...



bart_breslau said:


> Kilka zdjęć ode mnie.


----------



## mikoCZ

Pesa Link II in Czech Republic


----------



## kebe

mikoCZ said:


> Pesa Link II in Czech Republic


To nie jest miejsce na RegioSharka. To jest wątek o polskich kolejach. To, że wyprodukował go polski producent to niech zostanie w wątku Pesowym


----------



## lukaszek89

This is *english *thread as well- and mikoCZ is probably a Czech forumer.


----------



## Deo




----------



## webeagle12

sexy!!!


----------



## DYZIO_MARZYCIEL




----------



## wilczur

nice


----------



## KingNick

Do we know anything about the costs per unit for the Pendolino?


----------



## Rombi

It's circa 20 000 000 € per unit. PKP has ordered 20 Pendolinos.


----------



## Surel

^^
1) Is there tilting or not? If yes then:

2) Are there sections where tilting can be utilized or not? If yes then:

3) How big time advances can it bring.

How long did it take since placing the order to the actual operation (or will take)?


----------



## kebe

Surel said:


> ^^
> 1) Is there tilting or not? If yes then:


No



Surel said:


> 2) Are there sections where tilting can be utilized or not? If yes then:


Yes - example - Warsaw - Gdańsk E65. Rebuilded for tilting train.



Surel said:


> 3) How big time advances can it bring.


Circa up to 20 min ^^ but for PKP Intercity is not worth because of related expences.



Surel said:


> How long did it take since placing the order to the actual operation (or will take)?


June 2014 (passengers random routes tests). December '14 official operation start on planned routes.


----------



## Surel

^^
If the trains don't have tilting and yet more there are no tracks where possible tilting could be utilized. Why did PKP chose Pendolinos?


----------



## asahi

Surel said:


> ^^
> If the trains don't have tilting and yet more there are no tracks where possible tilting could be utilized. Why did PKP chose Pendolinos?


Tilting system was not a requirement, so Alstom didn't offer it. And it was the only offer in the bid.


----------



## Rombi

That's a good question because PKP Intercity already has 10 Siemens EuroSprinters (max. speed 230 km/h). That what is happening with all the money in PKP is really hilarious.
As I know similar situations was/is in Czech Republic.


----------



## ufonut

PKP Intercity is buying 40 trainsets which will be used between largest Polish cities.

First tender (20 trainsets FLIRT 3) was won by consortium of Stadler/Newag.



















All trains will be delivered before the end of 2015.


----------



## ufonut

19 Impuls trainsets from NEWAG will be delivered to the Southern Purchasing Group made up of several Polish voivodeships.










All will be delivered by February 2015.


----------



## Barciur

Language suggestion - the "trainset" that you are talking about is simply an eletrical multiple unit, or EMU.


----------



## Urbanista1

does anyone have a map showing what railway line modernizations are taking place in Poland right now. thanks


----------



## rakcancer

Is this final design?


----------



## phantom23

I don't know but since they want to show it next year it's at least very close to the final one.


----------



## panthiocodin

that is a great news and I'm so pleased to see some polish companies growing, building strong position on the market and being ready to compete with their rivals! By the way trains looks amazing to me! Classic PESA form


----------



## Nowax

E4MSU-001 Griffin - Newag






(c)morfeusz120


----------



## Nowax




----------



## Nowax

Dragon E6ACT - Newag


----------



## ufonut

Newag 222M for Mazovian Railways


----------



## Matz32Z




----------



## Nowax

PESA - ELF


----------



## Nowax

Modernisation of the E30/C-E 30 railway line on the Kraków-Rzeszów section

























































































































































































































Originally posted by BR232


----------



## Matz32Z

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8aGE0bF8ZQ


----------



## JanVL




----------



## Elvenking

Pendolino tests have begun! Soon, ETR610, also known in Poland as ED250 will break the Polish speed record which currently is 250,1km/h. New Pendolino is going to achieve around 275 (170> mph) on CMK line during next weeks.






edit. Ahh, he was faster  pls, del.


----------



## JanVL

Elvenking said:


> edit. Ahh, he was faster  pls, del.


But you have at least given the information, so you don't have to delete .


----------



## rakcancer

Ok, guys you are equally getting likes from me.


----------



## ufonut

New PESA Dart was one of two bids submitted to PKP IC in a tender for 20 trains.



ps-man said:


> ^^ Oni nie potrafią sklecić notki bez babola (DRAFT).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Całość: http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/48947/pesa_zaoferowala_pkp_intercity_nowy_pociag_dart.htm


----------



## Rusonaldo

Trains at a railway station in Poznań (Poland)


----------



## Deo




----------



## mpeculea

I have spent in July some 20 minutes in Krakow station, when I took this footage...


----------



## Nowax

Pesa Link









http://www.wrphoto.eu/details.php?image_id=31464


----------



## eu01

In 2015 the travel from Warsaw to Katowice will take 2:10 hrs. Using Pendolino, yes, but the same time would be achievable equally well also by using the traditional locomotive hauled trains. To my knowledge, the maximum speed on the refurbished Central Rail Line will be kept at 200 km/h.

By the way, the Polish version of Pendolino, contrary to its name, will not be tilting at all. Not a very significant factor on the route to Katowice, it's well projected from the very beginning and straight enough. A pity though, because its continuation towards Northern part of the country is different in its nature. The route Warsaw - Gdansk, once planned as a completely new and straight one, is finally being built just as the replacement of the old track, curvy enough for Pendolino to make real use of its tilting potential. A new (once) projected line to Gdansk would have been somewhat more expensive, but probably not that much in the final calculation, as close to 100% of this line's infrastructure will be brand new anyway.


----------



## Iwan

eu01 said:


> In 2015 the travel from Warsaw to Katowice will take 2:10 hrs. Using Pendolino, yes, but the same time would be achievable equally well also by using the traditional locomotive hauled trains. To my knowledge, the maximum speed on the refurbished Central Rail Line will be kept at 200 km/h.


What locomotives? We have only 10 Siemens locomotives theoretically* capable to run 200km/h and most of them are assigned to operate on the BWE and BGE trains.
* ETCS equipment is installed only on one Siemens.

200km/h on CMK is short term goal, in longer perspective 230km/h (I hope 250km/h) would be available. Track bed, track structure, track geometry, bridges, catenary (overhead lines) etc. on refurbished sections meet the requirements for speeds up to 250km/h (some of these elements even for more).



> The route Warsaw - Gdansk, once planned as a completely new and straight one, is finally being built just as the replacement of the old track, curvy enough for Pendolino to make real use of its tilting potential.


It's debatable. Calculations made ​​by PKP Intercity didn't confirm that.


----------



## eu01

Iwan said:


> What locomotives? We have only 10 Siemens locomotives theoretically* capable to run 200km/h and most of them are assigned to operate on the BWE and BGE trains.


The Siemens ES64U4 can theoretically* achieve 230km/h . Polish PKP Intercity have indeed 10 Siemens locomotives now, but we are talking about the _purchase_ choices, don't we? Anyway, I'm not the proper person to express any cardinal judgements concerning this issue. On the other hand, the significance of tilting Pendolinos on the route to Gdansk should not be neglected either.


----------



## Iwan

eu01 said:


> The Siemens ES64U4 can theoretically* achieve 230km/h


Not with classic cars.



> Polish PKP Intercity have indeed 10 Siemens locomotives now, but we are talking about the _purchase_ choices, don't we?


What choices? The choice has been made. It took few years and now it's done.



> Anyway, I'm not the proper person to express any cardinal judgements concerning this issue. On the other hand, the significance of tilting Pendolinos on the route to Gdansk should not be neglected either.


Why not? Time savings are to small to balance costs of tilting mechanism. PKP Intercity has decided what is better for them. Now some _specialists_ pick holes in it.


----------



## rakcancer

Agree. Tilting cars would save couple of minutes on Warsaw-Gdansk line. It is not worth overpaying.


----------



## MajKeR_

Offers in tender for 10 diesel locomotives for PKP Intercity was today. It was actually the second tender in this case - the first one was a flap, because of impossibility of choosing winner (there was a swindle with Pesa's offer: that company offered the 15-years maintance for only a 0,01 PLN per km and it was appealed as ' glaringly low price '). It's interesting (and as for it I decided to write it) because it's the first tender in Poland for a long time in which the only bidders are Polish companies - Pesa and Newag. Pesa might deliver locos cheaper (131 mln PLN vs. 160 mln PLN), but the delivery price criterion might give maximally 45% of points in this tender, so there's no possibility to indicate the winner right now.


----------



## Iwan

Modernization of Kozłów - Kraków section (part of Warszawa - Kraków connection):






Station Tunel modernization is finished. Now trains are allowed to pass through this station with max speed 100km/h (earlier it was 40km/h). It was the slowest section between Central Rail Line and Kraków.


----------



## MaciejN

Several meters height railway bridge construction concrete and metal in Rutki no longer fulfills its original function, but it allows tourists to enjoy the magnificent view of the river Radunia and next to a hydroelectric power plant.

http://goo.gl/maps/XZi28


----------



## rakcancer

*Modernization of Warsaw - Gdansk line. Gdansk - Tczew section.*
In first 3 minutes visible construction works on extension of SKM (Commuter rail in Gdansk) including construction of new train station and covering tracks for future commercial development above station.



G0KU said:


> Dzisiejszy przejazd z Gdańska do Tczewa. Prace z Wrzeszcza do Pruszcza są praktycznie skończone. Najbardziej drażnią te nieotwarte przejścia podziemne w Gdańsku przez które wagonowy pociąg traci ze 3 minuty.
> Liczyłem nagrać czas przejazdu 22 minuty ale 'niestety' pociąg jechał planowo i się niespecjalnie spieszyło mu bo w końcu w rozkładzie ma pół godziny na ten odcinek


----------



## M-NL

Iwan said:


> Not with classic cars.


What do you mean with 'classic cars'? Yes, existing coaches in Poland may not be suitable for those speeds. However coaches suitable for 230 km/h exist; just take a look at Railjet.


----------



## Iwan

M-NL said:


> What do you mean with 'classic cars'? Yes, existing coaches in Poland may not be suitable for those speeds. However coaches suitable for 230 km/h exist; just take a look at Railjet.


Which PKPIC would have to buy... Siemens Viaggio Comfort isn't classic coach.


----------



## Nowax

SKM - Gdansk ( Fast Urban Railway)














































photos by dr0


----------



## dimlys1994

Today:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...sh-regional-train-operator-decentralised.html
> 
> *Polish regional train operator decentralised*
> 16 Jan 2014
> 
> POLAND: The local divisions of country-wide regional train operator Przewozy Regionalne gained autonomy with effect from January 1, giving them greater management freedom accompanied by decentralised accounting, cost allocation and debts.
> 
> PR was originally formed by transferring the regional passenger activities of national railway PKP to the collective ownership of the voivodships. Mazowieckie and Śląskie voivodships subsequently set up their own operators to replace PR in their regions, leaving PR as the local train operator in 14 of the 16 voivodships.
> 
> It is hoped that decentralisation will increase financial clarity, with the voivodships better able to identify where costs are being incurred. A central PR audit unit will provide monitoring and oversight.


----------



## JanVL

*New Newag 220M Railbus for the Regional Transport*





































It will be driving in the Pomorze and the Opole region. 2 have been built so far.

There are 60 sitting places, 2 places for wheelchairs, 4 places for bicycles and wifi. 

http://inforail.pl/text.php?from=main&id=61419


----------



## Matz32Z

Traveling TLK Wiking Lubliniec-Gliwice-Katowice

0:48 Railway Gliwice- Katowice 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KR5jT8Etqjw[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nowax

KRAKOW - New Train Station 

http://www.krakowpost.com/article/2551


----------



## dimlys1994

^^When it will be opened?


----------



## arct

15 Feb 2014.


----------



## Urbanista1

looks amazing, the lovely old 1850's Krakow station will become a small screen, retro and indie cinema complex.


----------



## Deo

*First of twenty new PKP InterCity's Pendolino presentation in main polish cities:

Wrocław Główny (Wroclaw main station)





Kraków Główny (Krakow main station)





Katowice (Silesian Metropolis main station)





Poznań Główny (Poznan main station)





Warszawa Gdańska (Warsaw station)





Gdańsk - Stadion Expo (TRAKO - International Railway Fair near Gdansk station)*


----------



## aquaticko

I'm so jealous, as an American, of all the investment going into the Polish rail system: beautiful new and refurbished stations, smooth, straight, fast tracks, and lovely modern trains. Makes me want to move to Poland .


----------



## dexter2

^^ Trust me, rail system in Poland is ridiculusly bad, and will be bad for long time...


----------



## Iluminat

It might be better than in America though.


----------



## JanVL

*Small photo intermezzo*


----------



## Hoff

aquaticko said:


> I'm so jealous, as an American, of all the investment going into the Polish rail system: beautiful new and refurbished stations, smooth, straight, fast tracks, and lovely modern trains. Makes me want to move to Poland .


The government started investing decent money into the railway system only recently, after more than 20 years of hiatus. What you see here is only a small percentage - on vast majority of the Polish railway system time stopped somewhere in mid-80s.


----------



## LtBk

It's a start at least and pretty impressive one too. Passenger rail in the US is still stuck in mid 20th century and there are countries that don't have any!


----------



## JanVL

Lines on which PKP Intercity will offer its passengers wifi, games and TV-programs, starting this year.


----------



## LtBk

Is there a map of railway quality in Poland, similar to the one with the roads and motorways?


----------



## Hoff

http://www.plk-sa.pl/fileadmin/PDF/mapy/2013_05_24_mapa_predkosci_linie_ILK_HC.pdf

Here's a map with top speeds allowed by our network administrator (PLK).


----------



## Urbanista1

dexter2 said:


> ^^ Trust me, rail system in Poland is ridiculusly bad, and will be bad for long time...


it never ceases to amaze me how much bad PR Polish people give their own country whether they live inside Poland or have emigrated. Seriously folks if you want Poland to become better, don't crap all over it at least try to boost morale with some positive comments, the country has been through a horrible 60 year ordeal of oppression, neglect and destruction, followed by the single worst act of destruction of any nation in history, give optimism a chance, nie?

I have travelled throughout Poland in the last few years and must say rail travel was excellent something Canada and Us would envy, but this last year was not good due to heat wave and construction on Warsaw-Gdansk line which slowed things down.


----------



## arct

^^ http://t.co/rWf3afMfV4 Oh really should we be sooo exited that 'the ATMs' (for those who don't know, 'ATM' ("bankomat" in polish) is rail slang who never worked in PKP but is part of head management of the company) from PKP Intercity are destructing whole passenger railway system? Railway, in which (in communist era!) was built *SECOND in the WORLD* High Speed Rail line??


----------



## Sunfuns

East Europeans are not into optimism


----------



## arct

How can you be an optimist, when somone spends 2 500 000 000 EUR for modernization of E65 corridor to allow trains to go PARTLY 200 km/h?? Modernization, which ongoes for 9 years, and it's fairly possible that it will end in Q2/Q3 of 2015? In this time, with the same money (or even less, 1 km of HSR in Poland would cost similarly as in Portugal, 6-7 mln €) we would be able to build over 300 km extension ofCentral Rail Line (the HSR which I was talking about in previous post)?? About 1/3 of these extension is almost ready to for construction! (ofc. we don't have environmental documents and construction project) How can you enjoy the fact, that for higways and expressways goes 35 000 000 000 EUR, but our minister of infrastructure says that HSR is "extremely expensive project" (which is bulshit, because cost of HSR is 70% of highway cost- cost of whole HSR line called Ygrek (about 450 km long) was 4-5 bilion €)?? That's the reasons, for which we should rejoice and be glad to our government, that they are RUINING our rail system??
Is it sustainable transport?? Because I don't think so.


----------



## aquaticko

^^It sounds to me as if your problem with rail being upgraded in Poland is less over that there's not enough of it or too much, but _how_ it's being done. That's a fair discussion to be had, but again, as a person living in a country wherein rail is only now being given intermittent, insufficient, halting attention after half a century of total neglect, the fact that Poland's rail system is going through such dramatic changes _at all _ is enviable, even if maybe investment should be expended in different ways from how it currently is.


----------



## dexter2

Urbanista1 said:


> it never ceases to amaze me how much bad PR Polish people give their own country whether they live inside Poland or have emigrated. Seriously folks if you want Poland to become better, don't crap all over it at least try to boost morale with some positive comments, the country has been through a horrible 60 year ordeal of oppression, neglect and destruction, followed by the single worst act of destruction of any nation in history, give optimism a chance, nie?
> 
> I have travelled throughout Poland in the last few years and must say rail travel was excellent something Canada and Us would envy, but this last year was not good due to heat wave and construction on Warsaw-Gdansk line which slowed things down.


I'm sorry, but I don't care how bad rail system in US or Canada is. I can see polish is worse than ukrainian tho. And much worse than czech, german, austrian. Don't know how about Slovakia but considering It used to be Czechoslovakia - propably worse too.
And hold your tongue about 'giving crap' all over Poland when you don't understand how our transport system works (or doesn't). It's pretty small country and yet you still can't get from central Łódź to some parts of it in less than 8 hours. No matter what transport option you will choose - tran, car or plane.

So you can spread your wise words form Canada, but It will not change the fact that it is still bad. Of course - improving, but my comment was about present state, not tendency.


----------



## Sunfuns

Poland is larger than Italy so by no means a small country. Not in European context anyway (9th biggest on the continent).


----------



## eu01

^^ A significant share of these "red" lines (max. speed 5 - 35 km/h) is electrified, with the construction speed up to 120km/h or even more. There are also thousands of temporary speed limits, not visible on the map. The black lines (0 km/h) shown there are existent and unused, but on top of that there are thousands of kilometres of lines already dismantled. There's nothing to brag about.
When you travel on main lines, like (Berlin) - Poznan - Warsaw or Warsaw - Katowice/ Kraków, there's not so much to complain about. If you try to go elsewhere, it's tough.


----------



## aquaticko

But that's true of probably every country except Japan. Rail, high speed or otherwise, is only typically used to connect population centers, not all cities. I'll put it to you this way. America's largest set of cities, those in the Northeast Corridor, are the only ones connected by a rail line that has speeds in excess of 200km/h, and those speeds are only achieved for a small portion of the line (maybe 1/3rd). For the rest of the trip, there is a huge variability in speed, such that over the entire line, the average speed is ~110km/h. Any city which isn't within the Northeast Corridor has rail connections that have speeds along their whole length averaging closer to 90km/h. It sounds as though you already have at least a few rail connections that are about as good as our best.

The point here to remember is that, even if Poland's passenger railway system isn't yet as good as America's, it's very close behind, and there's lots of investment going into it, which the U.S. railway system doesn't have (and remember, Poland's GDP PPP per capita is a little less than half of the U.S.'). Poland is investing in its infrastructure future, even if it has to make up for how bad it is now to catch up with other developed countries. I'll admit I don't know a whole lot about Poland's modern politics, but the fact that your leaders can agree on action like this is something to be thankful for.


----------



## Iluminat

^^Yea but from what I heard American infrastructure is in the worst condition among developed countries, not to mention it's a car nation since decades so the fact that public transportation in Poland is more developed (excluding subway perhaps) and we can compare our railway networks isn't such a great achievment. GDP PPP doesn't seem to be an issue here, China have pretty impressive infrastructure with less than half of Polish wage. Actually cheap labor probably makes it easier.


----------



## Marbur66

Iluminat said:


> It might be better than in America though.


Hard to compare. Americans don't rely on inter-city rail as much as Europeans, most people just use the extensive interstate network and drive (or fly, considering the size of the place). I think Poland might finally be getting more new, high-quality and comfort locomotives and wagons, but then there's the other side of it, where there are still trains that are in such awful shape that it seems unbelievable. There is more uniformity and a more consistent standard in the US, but Poland seems to have more of a swing when it comes to really nice or really disgusting and old trains. I went to use the washroom in a Polish Intercity train (from Gdansk to Warsaw, so not exactly a minor line) and I almost puked when I went in there. It looked and smelled like something you'd find in Bangladesh. Also, there seems to be less organization in Poland. Here in North America, trains have assigned seats or at least they sell only enough tickets so that everyone can sit. In Poland, I saw people all over the corridors or standing in the aisle between seats, it was crazy, especially since they were long-distance trains. Either way, Poland is improving its rail infrastructure and trains, but it will be a little while until they get everything sorted out.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/passenger/single-view/view/coach-order-a-done-deal.html
> 
> *Coach order a done deal*
> 27 Mar 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POLAND: PKP Intercity is expected to confirm a contract shortly for FPS to supply 20 long distance passenger coaches for Warszawa – Pozna – Szczecin services. Valued at 148 million złoty, the deal covers eight first class, 10 second-class and two restaurant cars, specifying air-conditioned vehicles suitable for 200 km/h operation.
> 
> Several manufacturers had expressed interest in the tender, but when the bids were opened last month the railway only received one offer. This was submitted by FPS and PTS, which are both subsidiaries of the government’s industrial development agency ARP.
> 
> Industry insiders suggest that the prospective bidders soon spotted that FPS had already built 20 coaches to the exact specifications during 2012, as a job creation project. Funded by PTS, the vehicles had even been painted in PKP Intercity livery. So although the railway was obliged to go out to tender under EU procurement rules, the other suppliers felt that the outcome was likely to be a foregone conclusion, and decided it was not worth bidding


----------



## rakcancer

That is a shame.


----------



## Nowax

(c)gigabit

http://rail.phototrans.eu/14,88131,0,ZNLE_E6ACT_E6ACT_008.html


----------



## intelligentBG

I would like to ask if the intercity trains arrive on time in Poland. Next month I am going to travel between Gdansk and Warsawa and have to arrive on time at the Warsaw airport. Could you give me an advice: May I relay on the train punctuality?


----------



## Gokufan

intelligentBG said:


> I would like to ask if the intercity trains arrive on time in Poland. Next month I am going to travel between Gdansk and Warsawa and have to arrive on time at the Warsaw airport. Could you give me an advice: May I relay on the train punctuality?


I travel by PKP Intercity a lot, and they're usually on time. Rarely delayed for about 15 minutes. Well, I had some problems in winter when everything was frozen one day, or when there was an accident and trains were blocked, but it's completely random so it's hard to blame PKP for it.


----------



## arct

Well, depends which train will you choose. If you'll go through Iława, you can get quite big delay due to modernisation of E65 Corridor (Gdańsk- Warsaw). When finished, there will be Pendolino trains traveling between Gdańsk and Warsaw up to 2,5 hours, and then definitely I would recommend choosing train. But for now, if you need to arrive to Warsaw airport I would recomend choosing an airplane. But don't choose Ryanair- they fly from GDN to Modlin (it's polish London Luton- to get to the Warsaw Airport you will have to travel 44 km by train or car). Best choose IMO is Eurolot.


----------



## JanVL

*Today the first Pendolino entered the newly built service center near Warsaw*



















http://forsal.pl/artykuly/789891,ot...lszynce-grochowskiej-w-warszawie-zdjecia.html


----------



## rakcancer

*PKP has announced estimated travel time for Pendolino trains in December 2014 and December 2015 on routes from Warsaw to Gdansk, Krakow, Katowice and Wroclaw.*


----------



## Sunfuns

Looks promising, but why the difference between 2014 and 2015? How many trains a day are likely to run those routes? The route to Wroclaw seems to be significantly slower than the other three...


----------



## JanVL

Sunfuns said:


> Looks promising, but why the difference between 2014 and 2015? How many trains a day are likely to run those routes? The route to Wroclaw seems to be significantly slower than the other three...


Wroclaw is completely in the South-West of Poland, closer to Germany and the Czech Republic, so further from Warsaw than f.e. Krakow.


----------



## Sunfuns

JanVL said:


> Wroclaw is completely in the South-West of Poland, closer to Germany and the Czech Republic, so further from Warsaw than f.e. Krakow.


Wroclaw is 50 km further by road (google maps), 1 h 10 min more by train. It must be that the train line to Wroclaw has a significantly lower average speed.


----------



## Deo

Sunfuns said:


> Looks promising, but why the difference between 2014 and 2015? How many trains a day are likely to run those routes? The route to Wroclaw seems to be significantly slower than the other three...


Red - under modernization:



re-drum said:


> Mapa modernizacji linii kolejowych w Polsce v.3
> stan na 22 sierpnia 2013


----------



## dual-core power

Sunfuns said:


> Wroclaw is 50 km further by road (google maps), 1 h 10 min more by train. It must be that the train line to Wroclaw has a significantly lower average speed.


There is just no direct connection between Warsaw and Wroclaw, the trains have to go through Poznan or Katowice (or nearby).


----------



## kolejorz.

Sunfuns said:


> Looks promising, but why the difference between 2014 and 2015? How many trains a day are likely to run those routes? The route to Wroclaw seems to be significantly slower than the other three...


Some sections of the lines will be still in modernization, that's why. 

Concention Wroclaw - Warsaw will be realized partly on the line with max speed 120 km/h (proteza Koniecpolska, through Koniecpol and Czestochowa).


----------



## nachalnik

An overview about the planned travel times and the average speeds achieved show that the route to Wroclaw isn't really much slower than the other routes:



Code:


                               2015           2016
Warszawa - Gdansk (329 km):    2h58 111 km/h  2h37 126 km/h 
Warszawa - Krakow (292 km):    2h28 118 km/h  2h12 133 km/h
Warszawa - Katowice (297 km):  2h34 116 km/h  2h19 128 km/h
Warszawa - Wroclaw (420 km):   3h42 114 km/h  3h26 122 km/h


The distance to Wroclaw was calculated using GoogleEarth via CMK - Koniecpol - Czestochowa Stradom - Opole.
The other distances are from the European Rail Timetable book.

Nachalnik


----------



## Sunfuns

Basically what I didn't know is that the rail route to Wroclaw is much less direct than the one to Gdansk, Krakow or Katovice.


----------



## arct

^^
It would be direct and realy fast (300 km in 1,5 h) if we would have bulit High Speed Rail Line. There was economicomical and enviromental study on HSL called Ygrek, but in 2011 government suspended that project to... 2030 despite the fact that study has said that that HSL is realy good idea and should be bulit NOW. 
hno:hno:hno::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:icard::madwife::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::mad2::mad2::mad2::cripes::cripes:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-speed_rail_in_Poland


----------



## eu01

^^ In the 19th century, after a series of partitions, the Polish state didn't in fact exist. Warsaw has been on the territory of Russia, Wroclaw (Breslau) was a town in Germany. The Russian tsars just didn't want any links with West (an exception being Vienna), no permissions for direct lines were granted. Even between Warsaw and Poznań the direct rail link has been constructed as late as 1922, after Poland regained its independence.

Even after WW2 you were able to guess the former border between Eastern Poland (former Russian territory) and its Western part (Germany) looking at the density of the rail network there. Extremely well developed local lines in former Germany versus just a two or three main lines inherited from Russia in the entire East (a part with the different gauge btw.).


----------



## MajKeR_

^^ Wrocław (Breslau), as all Silesian region, belonged to Germany many years before series of partitions.


----------



## eu01

^^ The railway network in the "German" part of nowadays Poland did develop almost equally well regardless of how many Poles lived there. Very few lived in Breslau, over 90% majority in Poznań or Bydgoszcz - but the post-war railway map of Poland shows almost equal density.








In fact the significant part of the former rail network on Polish territory doesn't show on the above map any more. The entire rail infrastructure on some (Polish) lines became dismantled and "exported" to Soviet Union by Eastern "friends" already in 1945, partially never re-built.


----------



## Sopomon

The newest Stadler models are very good looking trains


----------



## JanVL

*Transport of steam locomotives to Wolsztyn for the parade*





































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.712393358799925.1073741878.252189791486953&type=1


----------



## MajKeR_

^^ The EU06 shortly will be the same rarity as those steam locos 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PKP_class_EU06


----------



## arct

lol EU06? They are still in use? :nuts:


----------



## Rusonaldo

Wolsztyn 2014


----------



## Nowax

Warsaw 

Pesa Elf


















EN94 and EN57









Photos by MAC 07


----------



## Nowax




----------



## JanVL

*Today the contract for 20 new Polish-made high speed Pesa Dart's was signed*





































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.644289388984872.1073741857.228537400560075&type=1


----------



## dimlys1994

^^But wait a minute - PKP Intercity isn't stops at Warsaw Stadium station. Or it would be?


----------



## Deo

^^ It's only promotional visualisations. Warszawa Stadion station is good to be background - that's all. ;]


----------



## dimlys1994

Deo said:


> ^^ It's only promotional visualisations. Warszawa Stadion station is good to be background - that's all. ;]


Well, I have the same thought


----------



## Nowax

Newag 36WEa 









(c)Szpiegu
Źródło: http://gmfk.pl/cpg144/displayimage.php?pid=71716


----------



## DiggerD21

PESA Dart will be constructed for 160km/h. That is maybe high speed by Polish standards, but basically standard speed for long distance trains in Western European countries.
If it were up to me I would first renovate and upgrade all major lines to at least 160 km/h and only buy new trains with that top speed when the renovations on these lines come to an end. Until then the existing train sets (as crappy as they are, but many of them can reach 160km/h) would be used.

First speed, then higher comfort.

And the Pendolinos should have been bought when there are more than one high-speed trunk line. Otherwise they will be already aged trains before they can finally use their top speed when the planned Y-link Warszawa-Wroclaw/Poznan has been realised in 15-20 years. Ah I forgot, the supplier just sets the top speed of the Polish Pendolinos to just 160 km/h anyway, despite the customer request of 250 km/h top speed....


----------



## ufonut

DiggerD21 said:


> PESA Dart will be constructed for 160km/h. That is maybe high speed by Polish standards, but basically standard speed for long distance trains in Western European countries.


That's what Intercity ordered (vmax 160km/h) so PESA will deliver according to the requirements but keep in mind that DART will be a new platform on which PESA will construct trains for 200 and 250 km/h speeds. PESA's CEO already mentioned that the company's intention is to sell DARTs abroad, chiefly in western Europe.

BTW Stadler's FLIRT 3s which were also ordered by Intercity (20 units) are also vmax 160 km/h.


----------



## Nowax

Visualizations of the new Lodz Fabryczna Station

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## Nowax

DEL


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Twice published


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...litation-of-polish-main-line.html?channel=542
> 
> *EIB to help fund rehabilitation of Polish main line*
> Friday, June 06, 2014
> 
> _THE European Investment Bank has granted a €268m loan to Poland's infrastructure manager, PKP PLK, to rehabilitate a 58km section of the 78km main line linking Katowice with Kraków._
> 
> The work involves replacing ballast and track, as well as the overhead catenary and upgrading the power supply system. Drainage will also be improved, noise barriers erected, and improvements will be made to reduce the impact on operations from farm animals crossing the track.
> 
> Several stations on the line will be reconstructed to improve accessibility for disabled passengers.
> 
> The work will begin this year and when it is completed at the end of 2016 passenger trains will be able to operate at 160km/h while the maximum speed for freight trains will be increased to 120km/h


----------



## JanVL

*Sopot Railway station U/C*



dawayne said:


> *Budowa nowego dworca w Sopocie.*
> 
> Poza dworcem w kompleksie będzie znajdować się też hotel, biura, sklepy i mediateka. Warto też nadmienić, że nie będzie to żadna galeria handlowa z dworcową przybudówką. Wszystkie sklepy (i inne usługi, kanajpy itd) zostały zaprojektowane wzdłuż zewnętrznych pierzei. Będą się one znajdować przy nowo powstałym deptaku, który będzie przedłużeniem Monte Cassino i prowadził będzie wprost do holu dworca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dr0


It's one of the most popular cities at the sea in Poland.


----------



## Dusko_BG

What's going on with pendolino?
Somebody who understand polish well could tell us
what's this TV reportage about. Thanks!

http://www.tvp.info/15505057/pospieszna-decyzja-pkp-zaplacily-za-pendolino-ktore-nie-pojedzie


----------



## Surel

Balsen said:


> ...it's not Pendolino btw...


Pendolinos can compete mainly with speed, the comfort is lower than in classic carriages, and not that much higher compared to the Flirt Leo Express operates in CZ. When you take the speed away, you are left just with much higher operational costs compared to other units, either Flirt or Pesa, even RailJet or some other push pull has lower operational costs.

I am not sure if he gave up, but I guess the barrier would be for him around the same as the barrier ČD has in Germany so it will stay with vague plans. AFAIK PKP PLP rejected him on the tracks.

He had operational profit last year, but the investments are sitting on him too heavy, so the company made a total loss of some 5-6 mln Euro on the Praha - Ostrava relation.


----------



## JanVL

^^ Two weeks ago they gave up for now. Found the article.

http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/52561/i_po_konkurencji_leo_express_rezygnuje_z_polski.html

The owner claims Poland blocked Leo Express in favour of the Pendolino.


----------



## Balsen

Surel said:


> Pendolinos can compete mainly with speed, the comfort is lower than in classic carriages, and not that much higher compared to the Flirt Leo Express operates in CZ. When you take the speed away, you are left just with much higher operational costs compared to other units, either Flirt or Pesa, even RailJet or some other push pull has lower operational costs.
> 
> I am not sure if he gave up, but I guess the barrier would be for him around the same as the barrier ČD has in Germany so it will stay with vague plans. AFAIK PKP PLP rejected him on the tracks.
> 
> He had operational profit last year, but the investments are sitting on him too heavy, so the company made a total loss of some 5-6 mln Euro on the Praha - Ostrava relation.


Im not sure what's your point.
What I mean is that ED250 by Alstom is NOT Pendolino train!!! It doesn't have tilting system...


----------



## Surel

Balsen said:


> Im not sure what's your point.
> What I mean is that ED250 by Alstom is NOT Pendolino train!!! It doesn't have tilting system...


I thought you meant that Flirt is not a Pendolino .

It doesn't have tilting, but it is marketed as Pendolino..


Anywya, does anyone know whether the Czech and Polish pendolinos would be compatible to operate the Praha - Ostrava - Katowice - Warszawa relation? (the tilting saves perhaps 15 minutes on the Praha - Ostrava route, so it would not be hindering the relation).


----------



## phantom23

That's what Alstom wanted to deliver for PKP Intercity:










































Source: https://pl-pl.facebook.com/RynekKolejowy/posts/735672616471999


----------



## JanVL

The Netherlands had enormous problems with their Italian Fyra's too. This proves again where you shouldn't buy trains.


----------



## phantom23

Alstom is French company.


----------



## chauffeur

phantom23 said:


> Alstom is French company.


But our ED250 were/are built in Italy.


----------



## Urbanista1

oh my looks like second hand garbage, my goodness


----------



## JanVL

*Łódź - 'Dworzec Fabryczny' - Railway station U/C*

--->> SCROLL










by Katarzyna DJ

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=114999120#post114999120

Render


----------



## thompsongda

Throwing away 0,5mld euro (public money) without any consequences... That's just madness.


----------



## JanVL

thompsongda said:


> Throwing away 0,5mld euro (public money) without any consequences... That's just madness.


And if new railway stations aren't built or older renovated you will for sure complain that they are bad. :dunno:


----------



## Patryk

New trains of Łódzka Kolej Aglomeracyjna (ŁKA):


----------



## Urbanista1

thompsongda said:


> Throwing away 0,5mld euro (public money) without any consequences... That's just madness.


are you kidding me, why is this madness? Very impressive and needed development that will spur the revitalization of historic Lodz core and generate billions in spinoffs long term.


----------



## nachalnik

Is the new tunnel line across Lodz (from the new Fabrycza station to Kaliska station) also under construction now?
This would be a real advantage for rail services, whereas just a new Fabrycza station without a new cross-city line would of course be nice for city development, but not enable any new, faster train services (compared to the old situation).


----------



## JanVL

It is. 

Even a drunk driver with a VW Golf found it this week .


----------



## dimlys1994

Deleted


----------



## JanVL

> *Polish Railways reveals 6-year investment plan*
> 
> Polish Railways aims to invest 50 billion zloty (12 billion euro) over the next six years on modernising rail lines and platforms.
> 
> About 40 billion zloty (9.6 billion euro) will come from EU funds, according to chairman of PKP Remigiusz Paszkiewicz, who has said that a chief priority will be improving the infrastructure for freight trains.
> 
> “We want to decisively speed up such trains,” Paszkiewicz affirmed.
> 
> At present, freight trains in Poland rarely exceed 30 km per hour, whereas in most EU countries similar services typically travel at over 50 km per hour.
> 
> Paszkiewicz said that owing to the new investments, freight trains will be able to travel as fast as 120 km per hour in some places.
> 
> “Over the last 10 years we have managed to modernise over 5000 km of tracks, of which more than half was done in 2012-2013,” he said.
> 
> One of the biggest projects at hand is the modernisation of the freight line between Lower Silesia and Szczecin on the Baltic coast.
> 
> Other costly investments will take place in Warsaw, where the Dworzec Zachodnia (Western Station) is being rebuilt and the tracks upgraded. Three other stations in the capital, Dworzec Centralny, Dworzec Wchodni and Dworzec Gdanski (Central, Eastern and Gdansk) will also be upgraded. (nh)


- See more at: http://www.thenews.pl/1/12/Artykul/...ls-6year-investment-plan#sthash.GugotMgJ.dpuf


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/.../view/pesa-wins-gdansk-airport-dmu-order.html
> 
> *Pesa wins Gdańsk airport DMU order*
> 25 Jun 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Pomorska Kolej Metropolitalna project will use a mix of reopenings and new construction will provide a route running inland of the existing Gdansk - Gdynia line_
> 
> POLAND: Pomorskie voivodship has selected Pesa to supply 10 diesel multiple-units for 114m złoty.
> 
> The seven three-car and three two-car DMUs are to be delivered by May 2015.
> 
> They will be used on the Pomorska Kolej Metropolitalna line which is under construction to link Gdańsk to the city’s airport and Gdynia, where it will join the existing route to Kartuzy and Kościerzyna.
> 
> The 120 km/h DMUs are required to have an entrance height of 760 mm rather than Poland’s more usual 550 mm, and will be equipped with sliding steps for use at lower platforms.


----------



## Balsen

dimlys1994 said:


> From Railway Gazette:


Diesel trains? The new PKM railway won't be electified?


----------



## ufonut

Newag Inpuls trains on display. Southern Purchasing Group (made up of several southern Polish voivodeships) ordered 16(?) such trains.


----------



## ufonut

First look at PESA's GAMA diesel locomotive. 10 such locomotives were ordered by PKP Intercity. The locomotive's premiere will be at upcoming Innotrans.


----------



## Nowax

DEL


----------



## Nowax

Pesa Acatus II


----------



## VITORIA MAN

ufonut said:


> Newag Inpuls trains on display. Southern Purchasing Group (made up of several southern Polish voivodeships) ordered 16(?) such trains.


are they used to regional services ?
they look very confortable , even more than the spanish long distance trains
Vagón AVE S-112 by vivireltren, on Flickr


----------



## dexter2

In Polan, you spend as much time in short-distance trains as you spend in Spain in long distance ones :troll:


----------



## Pro100wnik

@VITORIA MAN It'll be inter regional service. Generally southern Poland.


----------



## VITORIA MAN

dziękuję


----------



## armor2014

*Old train shedules*

Where can I find old train shedules for Poland? (1890-1940)
(like https://sites.google.com/site/ballalaszlo/menetrendek for Hungary)


----------



## kebe

armor2014 said:


> Where can I find old train shedules for Poland? (1890-1940)
> (like https://sites.google.com/site/ballalaszlo/menetrendek for Hungary)


Hmm. It'll be hard to find because before 1918 Poland as a country wasn't exist. Railways were splited between Russia, Germany and Austria. And there will be gap between 1939 and 1945.

Some of history can be found for example here in pdf  . You can try to translate using this link

PS. There are some addnotation at the bottom of the document.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/passenger/single-view/view/koleje-slaskie-direct-award.html
> 
> *Koleje Śląskie direct award*
> 16 Sep 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POLAND: Śląskie voivodship has announced its intention to directly award its in-house train operating company Koleje Śląskie a contract to operate local passenger services between January 1 2015 and December 31 2025.
> 
> The transfer of services in Śląskie from national regional train operator PR to KS in December 2012 proved problematic, with rolling stock shortages leading to widespread cancellations, and KS still suffers from a lack of available trains.
> 
> To overcome this, KS has called tenders for the short-term lease of 28 EMUs from January 2015 to December 2017, when the purchase of new trainsets is planned.
> 
> _National railway holding company PKP SA has transferred ownership of the 71 km Grójecka Kolej Dojazdowa metre-gauge tourist railway to local authorities._


----------



## JanVL

*Pomeranian Metropolitan Railway U/C, connecting the Tricity (Gdansk, Gdynia and Sopot) at the coast*


















































































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=117525993#post117525993


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...intercity-unveiled-in-berlin.html?channel=542
> 
> *Pesa loco for PKP Intercity unveiled in Berlin*
> Wednesday, September 24, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IRJ at InnoTrans 2014: THE first of 10 four-axle Db111 Gama diesel locomotives being supplied by Pesa, Poland, to Polish long-distance passenger operator PKP Intercity was presented at InnoTrans on September 24.
> 
> The 2.4MW 140km/h locomotives were ordered early this year in a deal worth Zlotys 131.2m. The fleet will be introduced in October 2015 on Intercity services to Zamosc, Pila and international services to Šeštokai in Lithuania.
> 
> The design is derived from the Pesa Gama 111E multi-system electric locomotive, which was unveiled at InnoTrans 2012.


----------



## rakcancer

*Gdansk again.* Last two and half months of construction work before opening on new extension of existing SKM line with new Southern terminus station Gdansk-Śródmieście (Gdansk-Midtown): 
(Don't mix it up with entirely new Metropolitan line which is currently under construction too - pictures above)


----------



## KingNick

Is there a particular reason why the use ballastless tracks within the station?


----------



## rakcancer

It supposed to make trains run more quiet that way.


----------



## KingNick

But they aren't. At least without additional noise prevention systems installed.

http://youtu.be/9p-5xjClzr8 @2:20.


----------



## markfos

No, it's because they will build this above rails - Forum Radunia:


----------



## [email protected]

Is there any plans to revitalize the railways station in Zakopane? It is such a large tourist city but the railway station looks terrible !


----------



## rakcancer

markfos said:


> No, it's because they will build this above rails -


Ballastless tracks in my pictures are in existing station Gdansk Glowny not in the tunnel. There will be no overhead enclosed structures except normal canopies over the platforms. According to article from GW ballastless tracks in this place suppose to limit noise.


----------



## Weissenberg

dexter2 said:


> In Polan, you spend as much time in short-distance trains as you spend in Spain in long distance ones :troll:


Well played, sir. I was quite surprised to learn that a 100km regional route in Poland takes around 2.5h. What surprised us even more was the fact the train made all kinda of cracking noises as it shaked quite a bit which made it feel as if we were going 300km/h. :nuts:


----------



## rakcancer

Weissenberg said:


> What surprised us even more was the fact the train made all kinda of cracking noises as it shaked quite a bit which made it feel as if we were going 300km/h. :nuts:


Hahaha, you just needed to close your eyes and you would imiedietly find yourself on the board of high-speed bullet train:lol:


----------



## JanVL

Pomeranian Metropolitan Railway U/C


















































































https://www.facebook.com/PomorskaKolejMetropolitalna/photos_stream


----------



## rakcancer

Sopot:


rakcancer said:


> Also, open house at construction site of new train station in Sopot (part of SKM line):


----------



## rakcancer

Sopot


rakcancer said:


> ...and this is how new train station in Sopot is going to look:


----------



## thompsongda

Stations @ PKM looks hilarious. I would really like to see these stations during winter


----------



## rakcancer

^^ Why?


----------



## Nowax

Newag - Impuls


----------



## JanVL

New Stadler Flirt's (Made in Poland) for the Warszawa - Bydgoszcz, Olsztyn - Kraków, Gdynia - Katowice (przez Łódź) & Kraków - Szczecin (passing through CMK, Łódź, Poznań) lines


----------



## JanVL

*Pomeranian Metropolitan Railway U/C*




































































































New office for the line:


----------



## Attus

^^ Is it the new branch of SKM Trojmiasto, or something completely different?


----------



## rakcancer

Yes and no. PKM is a part of Tricity network and is connected to SKM via Gdansk-Wrzeszcz station and it will be eventually connected on the other end in Gdynia. 
It is sadly going to have own ticket system. So if you want to transfer from SKM to PKM you will need two different tickets which is in my opinion very stupid... but this is a part of bigger problem in Tricity. There is no network ticket for all means of public transportation in Gdansk, Gdynia and Sopot. If you for example want to travel from Gdansk to Gdynia using bus (or tram) in Gdansk then SKM, then bus (or trolleybus) in Gdynia you need 3 different tickets!!!


----------



## Urbanista1

that's too bad, ticket integration would make the system so much better and the lives of people in the Tri-City so much easier, not to mention how many more passengers this would attract.


----------



## Attus

rakcancer said:


> Yes and no.


I see, thank you.


----------



## Deo

rakcancer said:


> Yes and no. PKM is a part of Tricity network and is connected to SKM via Gdansk-Wrzeszcz station and it will be eventually connected on the other end in Gdynia.
> It is sadly going to have own ticket system. So if you want to transfer from SKM to PKM you will need two different tickets which is in my opinion very stupid... but this is a part of bigger problem in Tricity. There is no network ticket for all means of public transportation in Gdansk, Gdynia and Sopot. If you for example want to travel from Gdansk to Gdynia using bus (or tram) in Gdansk then SKM, then bus (or trolleybus) in Gdynia you need 3 different tickets!!!


Really?:

_"24-hour and 72-hour metropolitan tickets (railway and public transport of all operators) are valid in all buses, trolleybuses and trams as well as SKM trains and trains of Przewozy Regionalne Regio (PR) within the area of the Metropolitan Public Transport Association of Gdansk Bay (MZKZG)."_

_"The Tourist card allows for free entrance to many museums and the zoo in Gdańsk and for discount in many restaurants, hotels and places of entertainment. The Tourist Max card allows for free travel by public transport within the area of MZKZG."_

Source: http://www.mzkzg.org/?subpage=pod&art=35&op=,,,


----------



## Rombi

Yeah but there is no such a thing like one way-common ticket for buses. 

If I go from Gdynia to Gdańsk by bus I need to buy two tickets (in Gdynia at one time 5 tickets from a driver). 
24 and 72 hour tickets are more like for tourist than for locals.


----------



## rakcancer

Deo said:


> Really?:
> 
> _"24-hour and 72-hour metropolitan tickets (railway and public transport of all operators) are valid in all buses, trolleybuses and trams as well as SKM trains and trains of Przewozy Regionalne Regio (PR) within the area of the Metropolitan Public Transport Association of Gdansk Bay (MZKZG)."_
> 
> _"The Tourist card allows for free entrance to many museums and the zoo in Gdańsk and for discount in many restaurants, hotels and places of entertainment. The Tourist Max card allows for free travel by public transport within the area of MZKZG."_
> 
> Source: http://www.mzkzg.org/?subpage=pod&art=35&op=,,,


Yes, you are right. What I meant was that this is a bit complex system especially for people from outside. Gdansk, Gdynia and Sopot are practically one big city with around 800.000 citizens, so there should be one common ticket, no matter where you buy it, no matter where you use it...As a matter of fact Wejherowo, Rumia, Reda and Pruszcz Gdanski should be included too... which makes it close to 1 million - 3rd biggest metropolitan area in Poland.


----------



## JanVL

Kępno station










https://www.facebook.com/MLFotArch/...0.1415387848./772538892769461/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL

Bydgoszcz











By Marcin Tomasz Fiałkowski

https://www.facebook.com/RynekKolej...2189791486953/809215482451045/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL

*Łódź Fabryczna*










Radosław Stępień


----------



## JanVL

sprenzynaKRK said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


..


----------



## WB2010

*Pendolino trains will only deepen the crisis of the Polish railways*

Great, first Pendolino trains start their service !

But the truth is it will only deepen the crisis Polish railways are in. The new and very expensive Pendolino trains connect only few biggest cities and led to the elimination of other cheaper (and only slightly slower) trains. And more and more Polish towns lack any train connection, as many rail lines are being closed and even dismantled. 

Take a look at this map - it shows every town with more than 10 thousand inhabitants without any train connection in 5 Central European countries:








In Poland there are 100 (sic!) such towns, in the nearby Czech Republic - just 1 !

These are the biggest Polish towns without access to any rail connection:
1. Jastrzębie-Zdrój - 92.000 inhabitants
2. Lubin - 75.000 inhabitants
3. Siemianowice Śląskie - 70.000 inhabitants
4. Łomża - 63.000 inhabitants
5. Mielec - 61.000 inhabitants
6. Bełchatów - 60.000 inhabitants
7. Piekary Śląskie - 58.000 inhabitants.
By comparision in Austria and Slovakia the biggest towns without any railway have only some 15.000 inhabitants each (Telfs and Levoca respectively).

Instead of buying expensive Pendolino trains for relatively few well-off passengers Poland should have modernised more local railways and provide rail connections to millions of ordinary people who live in small and medium size towns and cities across the country.









The other face of the Polish railways - once electrified and now closed line to Jastrzębie Zdrój (population 92.000!)​
Source: http://www.kurierkolejowy.eu/aktualnosci/21654/CZT-miasta-bez-kolei-Glownie-w-Polsce.html ("Rail courier", article published on the 22th October 2014)


----------



## JanVL

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.845195958880835.1073741860.168057383261366&type=1


----------



## WB2010

*Pendolino maiden voyage - 106 passengers onboard, 402 places available*

We have the first official numbers: the very first Pendolino train (from Kraków to Warsaw) carried this morning ... 106 passengers (out of 402 places available). Most of the passengers had cheaper tickets bought well in advance and onboard there were many journalists to report on the maiden voyage of Pendolino ...


----------



## Sunfuns

Doesn't look great, but let's indeed reserve our judgement for at least a year.


----------



## JanVL

And the Kraków - Gdynia that is driving now is nearly full :dunno:.

The first train was at around 6am. I don't take my Eurostar to London at that time either. 

Until about an hour ago 4.500 people traveled with the Pendolino on the first day.

http://pieniadze.gazeta.pl/pieniadz...e__PKP__Wszystko_dziala.html?entry=1424807#MT


----------



## markfos

Sunfuns said:


> Doesn't look great, but let's indeed reserve our judgement for at least a year.


It's Sunday hello.


----------



## LtBk

Congrats to Poland for their first HSR.


----------



## markfos

Travel time:

Black: - previous
Red: - present


----------



## jtybinka

WB2010 said:


> Great, first Pendolino trains start their service !
> These are the biggest Polish towns without access to any rail connection:
> 1. Jastrzębie-Zdrój - 92.000 inhabitants
> 2. Lubin - 75.000 inhabitants
> 3. Siemianowice Śląskie - 70.000 inhabitants
> 4. Łomża - 63.000 inhabitants
> 5. Mielec - 61.000 inhabitants
> 6. Bełchatów - 60.000 inhabitants
> 7. Piekary Śląskie - 58.000 inhabitants.


The towns above have tracks , we can only hope one day the trains will come back
becasue the Pendolino is not only the one good news today.

Regional railways companies extending operations
1)Lodzka Kolej Aglomeracyjna - 2 new suburban lines Lodz - Lowicz , Lodz - Koluszki, operated with new Stadler trains
2)Koleje Dolnoslaskie - new line Wroclaw - Walbrzych - Jelenia Gora operated with new Newag trains
3)new section of the line around Swinna Poreba dam on the way Krakow - Zakopane , 2 new bridges 
4)Koleje Malopolskie started operation today , suburban line Krakow - Wieliczka operated with new Pesa trains
that will be extended to Balice airport next year
5)BiT , Bydgoszcz - Torun railways - 2 new Pesa trains

Yes I completely agree it was better to buy 40 Stadler (vmax 200) trains instead of 20 Pendolinos 
for the same money


----------



## Richard_P

markfos said:


> Travel time:
> 
> Black: - previous
> Red: - present


Red are estimates / time when everything will be finished meanwhile present situation looks as follow (data from PKP IC site):
Warszawa – Gdańsk 2h58min
Warszawa – Wrocław 3h42min
Warszawa – Kraków 2h28min
Warszawa – Katowice 2h34min


----------



## Sunfuns

Those are excellent times, particularly to Krakow, Katowice and Gdansk. If service is frequent and timely it will be the top choice for people who value time the most.


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog.

Wow, a lot of propaganda for zombies here.


----------



## KingNick

WB2010 said:


>


The interior looks really pleasant. I just hope the white won't turn grey in the near future.


----------



## Surel

WB2010 said:


> Great, first Pendolino trains start their service !
> 
> But the truth is it will only deepen the crisis Polish railways are in. The new and very expensive Pendolino trains connect only few biggest cities and led to the elimination of other cheaper (and only slightly slower) trains. And more and more Polish towns lack any train connection, as many rail lines are being closed and even dismantled.
> 
> Take a look at this map - it shows every town with more than 10 thousand inhabitants without any train connection in 5 Central European countries:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Poland there are 100 (sic!) such towns, in the nearby Czech Republic - just 1 !
> 
> These are the biggest Polish towns without access to any rail connection:
> 1. Jastrzębie-Zdrój - 92.000 inhabitants
> 2. Lubin - 75.000 inhabitants
> 3. Siemianowice Śląskie - 70.000 inhabitants
> 4. Łomża - 63.000 inhabitants
> 5. Mielec - 61.000 inhabitants
> 6. Bełchatów - 60.000 inhabitants
> 7. Piekary Śląskie - 58.000 inhabitants.
> By comparision in Austria and Slovakia the biggest towns without any railway have only some 15.000 inhabitants each (Telfs and Levoca respectively).
> 
> Instead of buying expensive Pendolino trains for relatively few well-off passengers Poland should have modernised more local railways and provide rail connections to millions of ordinary people who live in small and medium size towns and cities across the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other face of the Polish railways - once electrified and now closed line to Jastrzębie Zdrój (population 92.000!)​
> Source: http://www.kurierkolejowy.eu/aktualnosci/21654/CZT-miasta-bez-kolei-Glownie-w-Polsce.html ("Rail courier", article published on the 22th October 2014)


I would rather say that trains should be used mostly on the most important internal and international connections between the biggest cities.

Then there should be agglomeration trains.

Connecting every city above 10 000 is certainly not a task for trains in the 20th and 21st century. Almost all those rails were build in 19th century, because the railway had then upper hand above the roads, there was no automobile.


----------



## WB2010

^^
You claim that nowadays trains should connect only the biggest cities. So I have a question for you: why so many well-developed countries of our region - Germany, Austria or the Czech Republic - keep their railway network dense and provide rail transport to so many small cities and towns ? The answer is simple: rail transport is more efficient (one train can easily carry more people than 5 buses or 100 cars), safer and environment-friendly than the road transport.


----------



## Surel

WB2010 said:


> ^^
> You claim that nowadays trains should connect only the biggest cities. So I have a question for you: why so many well-developed countries of our region - Germany, Austria or the Czech Republic - keep their railway network dense and provide rail transport to so many small cities and towns ? The answer is simple: rail transport is more efficient (one train can easily carry more people than 5 buses or 100 cars), safer and environment-friendly than the road transport.


It can be efficient, but I can tell you that most of the railway lines to all those small places in CZ are less efficient than a bus line. Many of those connections are kept because of the political reasons and sentiments.

Above that, it would make completely no sense, to build that infrastructure now. Yes, it is already there, so there are only maintenance costs. Any upgrades are extremely complicated. All regional railways are heavily subsidized and in CZ there have been tracks retired. As about the environment, those regional tracks are mostly not electrified and run on diesel anyway. I can assure you that a modern bus is more environment friendly. Maybe new diesl units are even better, but then you often need to upgrade the tracks etc... it really is a complicated matter. While roads are more crucial in those places.

Yes, it would be nice to utilize the railway more, but it is extremely expensive compared with buses and it really doesn't show as more efficient.

Railway is the most efficient between middle to big sized cities, on relation where it can compete with the automobile or planes.


Please don't get me wrong. I love railways and I would love to see adjustments of the Czech regional railway networks in some areas. Especially around and inside the biggest cities and conurbations. But building the railway network now as it was built in 19th century would be not wise.


----------



## Mac_07

First Pendolino train in Poland:


----------



## m_rocco

How about works on Warszawa-Bialystok line? When passenger Service will be resumed? And at the moment where are rerouted cargo trains?


----------



## Proterra

WB2010 said:


> These are the biggest Polish towns without access to any rail connection:
> 1. Jastrzębie-Zdrój - 92.000 inhabitants
> 2. Lubin - 75.000 inhabitants
> 3. Siemianowice Śląskie - 70.000 inhabitants
> 4. Łomża - 63.000 inhabitants
> 5. Mielec - 61.000 inhabitants
> 6. Bełchatów - 60.000 inhabitants
> 7. Piekary Śląskie - 58.000 inhabitants.


Just to put it in perspective, the largest cities lacking rail connections in the Netherlands with its benign geography, large population density and well developed rail infrastructure is as follows:

1. Amstelveen - 86.000 inhabitants
2. Spijkenisse - 73.000 inhabitants
3. Zeist - 61.000 inhabitants
4. Nieuwegein - 61.000 inhabitants
5. Oosterhout - 54.000 inhabitants
6. IJmuiden - 48.000 inhabitants
7. Ridderkerk - 46.000 inhabitants
8. Drachten - 45.000 inhabitants
9. Wageningen - 38.000 inhabitants
10. Waalwijk - 31.000 inhabitants

In the case of Amstelveen, Spijkenisse and Nieuwegein, these are part of a major metropolitan area and as such connected to a light rail network, but the same applies to Piekary and Siemanowice Śląskie in Poland. Not trying to say here that there aren't any issues needing to be resolved, just that Poland is in no way unique among developed European countries regarding "holes" in the rail infrastructure


----------



## rakcancer

Agree, but there were some exceptions like Central Station in Warsaw, Katowice or even East Station in Warsaw to mention just few of them. They all just went into disrepair and total negligence and some very amateur improvements in all these years. All tree stations I mentioned were recently renovated or rebuild almost completely like in Katowice. They look way better, like in the time they were build first time...


----------



## Iluminat

rakcancer said:


> In my opinion it looks very well. Times of big stations for small cities like 65.000 Leszno are over. Beside, it wasn't that much bigger judging from pictures above.


Judging from the pictures it's the same building after recladding so the size is probably the same. It seems that they replaced most of the glass with some pannels, probably to lower heating costs as cheaply as possible since it's not like glass is out of fashion...


----------



## MajKeR_

It's the same building, only rebuilt, IMHO in wrong way.

There aren't many examples of buildings in mid-century modern style that are only renovated, but each of them look pretty cool, as they have really big potencial and still fit with actual trends. Actually it's not what this thread concerns, but I would recommend doing some research. It might cause real interest, like in my case. Just take into account Warsaw Central Station - after some renovation works it has shown how it's cool, altough formerly became hated.



Urbanista1 said:


> During communism even modern recently completed buildings looked old and tired.


I guess that only those photos show that station that way, but it certainly looked really modern, more than nowadays.


----------



## Rokugatsu

I agree that the one from the 70' wasn't that bad, but it wasn't great either, just an average building like many others, I don't feel like there was a reason to keep it like that. Not that the new one is a masterpiece, but it's fine IMO.


> In my opinion it looks very well. Times of big stations for small cities like 65.000 Leszno are over. Beside, it wasn't that much bigger judging from pictures above.


Leszno may not be big, but the train station there is quite busy actually, it's in the B Category, which means there is 1-2 million passengers a year:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categories_of_Polish_rail_stations


----------



## rakcancer

These statistics are from 2005. It has changed a lot since then. Much more people do travel by cars nowadays.


----------



## Rokugatsu

Well, then it would decrease in most cities so it's still one of the busiest stations


----------



## JanVL

Lodz Fabryczna; better visualisations:


----------



## Marbur66

Fantastic new station. If only Warsaw were able to get something of similar quality and aesthetics instead of the bulky Centralna.


----------



## rakcancer

bulky Centralna?


----------



## dimlys1994

Marbur66 said:


> Fantastic new station. If only Warsaw were able to get something of similar quality and aesthetics instead of the bulky Centralna.





rakcancer said:


> bulky Centralna?


Oh, no! Here we go againhno:


----------



## Marbur66

rakcancer said:


> bulky Centralna?


Yes, the bulky-looking Warszawa Centralna station, which hardly looks any better (at least on the outside) after the renovations a few years ago. That roof is just awful-looking, IMHO.


----------



## MajKeR_

I honestly wish you less ' bulky ' stations in Canada, but take your hands off from that piece of shit/very good mid-century modern architecture. :cheers:


----------



## Marbur66

I see some people are quite sensitive about Warsaw's train station. There is no need to take it personally, it's not like I called your sister 'bulky.'


----------



## Urbanista1

I think Central Station is quite airy and modern actually. I used to hate it too when it was dirty, especially the labyrinth of underground passageways...and functioned poorly. Now it's clean and is getting ready for more sprucing up. Don't mind the urban planning too much as long as the land around it or at least to the east gets developed. Still hate the modernists sense of space.


----------



## MonteChristo

Well I visited Warszawa Centralna and it looks very good IMO. It is whole Warsaw that starts to look really good finally.


----------



## JanVL

Katowice Railway Station























































By kafarek


----------



## chauffeur

Renewed Świdnica Miasto railway station:


FRED PERRY said:


> Rok po otwarciu dworca *Świdnica Miasto* wreszcie zakończono wszystkie prace remontowe.
> 
> Efekty:


----------



## Mac_07

EN57 - King of polish railways


----------



## JanVL

*Progress of the construction of new Lodz Fabryczna central railway station*

..



xkk said:


> *October 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> *February 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> *July 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> *August 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> *December 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> *January 2015*


----------



## JanVL

Gdansk


Pendolino by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Żywiec-Sucha*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=444734&page=75


----------



## eu01

^^ Beautiful views distracted by an awful railway stock. The EN57 produced since 1961, based upon project from early 1950's. Nasty, rugged, annoying, dreadful. Still hundreds of them spoil the pleasure of travelling in Poland.


----------



## Patryk

@eu01 true! especially with the witnter panormaic view!


----------



## MaciejN

*Gdansk Poludniowy*


----------



## MaciejN

And one more my best. Pendolino train ED250 leaves the station Gdansk Glowny and goes in the direction of Warsaw. Video in slow motion.


----------



## JanVL

*Warszawa Włochy - new station*

Current:

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Ec2bYrr5nYk/TpqS6JzEGdI/AAAAAAAAKmI/URwKQa04o7g/s1600/pkp+w%C5%82ochy.jpg

Project:


----------



## Mac_07

One of the longest passenger trains in Poland (16 railroad cars):


----------



## Nowax

Newag Griffin









http://www.czgk.pl/details.php?image_id=53158
(C) Michał Ujma


----------



## JanVL

*Pomeranian Metropolitan Railway U/C*





































By GD 2233J














































By Wiewior


----------



## JanVL

*Lodz Fabryczna U/C*





































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152829189964864.1073742606.157355164863&type=1


----------



## da_scotty

Is it usual to put up signalling before electrification? (or isn't it going to be electrified?)


----------



## xkk

It won't be electrified before 2020


----------



## JanVL

Plans for Warsaw Central Station renovation









































































http://forsal.pl/galerie/853156,duz...-przebudowa-najwiekszego-dworca-w-polsce.html


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Excellent:banana:


----------



## Leningrad.

Good job Polska!


----------



## Mac_07

Three shots of TLK Gałczyński (Szczecin-Warsaw-Lublin)


----------



## rheintram

Why would Warsaw Central Station be renovated again? When I was there two years ago, it looked as if it was recently renovated?!


----------



## Iluminat

^^It was renovated already for the Euro 2012 indeed. Now they will add this Zaha Hadid looking thing in the main hall and remove those service points:


















because they proved to be pretty unfunctional. Other than that there is still some work in the underground corridors around it and it seems they will also repave it's surroundings:


----------



## Balsen




----------



## rheintram

Iluminat said:


> ^^It was renovated already for the Euro 2012 indeed. Now they will add this Zaha Hadid looking thing in the main hall and remove those service points:


NOTHING Zaha Hadid ever designed is functional. I live in a city with several of her buildings :lol: Let's see if this will actually improve the station (I realize she's not actually involved in the project)


----------



## kebe

Orionol said:


> Cheers mates, thanks.
> But should I also validate the ticket if I travel with the SKM (red/white ones)?


U can do it on the train.


----------



## thompsongda

Don't talk about new central station in Warsaw, cause you'll get banned :troll:


----------



## JanVL

*Pomeranian Metropolitan Railway U/C*










By Slodi





































By GD 2233J














































By Bad Worm


----------



## paf1

Orionol said:


> Cheers mates, thanks.
> But should I also validate the ticket if I travel with the SKM (red/white ones)?


yes in train


----------



## JanVL

First 'Systemic Innovative Station' in Mława soon to be constructed.




























https://www.facebook.com/MinisterstwoInfrastrukturyIRozwoju?fref=ts


----------



## Spavo

^^ 
what does 'Systemic Innovative Station' actually mean?


----------



## DerMartini

Cheap railway station


----------



## rakcancer

Simple and neat, not cheap IMO. That is how all small train stations should be build from scratch.


----------



## Rombi

Cheap in maintain.


----------



## rakcancer

^^ o, that is a good point.


----------



## MaciejN

Two trains catch under Gdansk (North Poland). 









*Page:* Pendolino E 250









*Page:* Traxx Lotos Kolej


----------



## chauffeur

Koło railway station after renewal:


tomashec said:


> Dworzec Koło by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec Koło by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec Koło by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec Koło by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec Koło by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec Koło by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec Koło by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec Koło by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec Koło by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec Koło by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec Koło by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec Koło by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec Koło by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec Koło by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec Koło by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr


:cheers:for library!
Also Rabka library will be in their renewed railway station. Source in Polish.


----------



## rakcancer

chauffeur said:


> Koło railway station after renewal:
> 
> :cheers:for library!
> Also Rabka library will be in their renewed railway station. Source in Polish.


excellent idea!


----------



## JanVL

A Pendolino in the Wroclaw Railway Station










By lulek89


----------



## DiscoVolante

:applause:


----------



## chauffeur

Not bad renovation and modernisation of Środa Wielkopolska railway station:


tomashec said:


> Dworzec PKP Środa Wlkp. by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec PKP Środa Wlkp. by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec PKP Środa Wlkp. by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec PKP Środa Wlkp. by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec PKP Środa Wlkp. by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec PKP Środa Wlkp. by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec PKP Środa Wlkp. by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec PKP Środa Wlkp. by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec PKP Środa Wlkp. by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

How was it before?


----------



## chauffeur

JanVL said:


> How was it before?


http://kolej.darlex.pl/1029-sroda-wlkp


----------



## rakcancer

chauffeur said:


> Not bad renovation and modernisation of Środa Wielkopolska railway station:





tomashec said:


> [url=https://flic.kr/p/qyH7tP]Dworzec PKP Środa Wlkp. by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr


Wow, this looks like a swimming pool with rail tracks across


----------



## dan72

Where is poland getting all the money for the new trains and rail station refurbishments, and new track/ stations.

Is it eu money are they getting into serious debt or are they not building roads?


----------



## I(L)WTC

^^ In Argentina the pension funds (USD 145 bn) are used in social security programs and buy government bonds ( USD 20 bn)


----------



## JanVL

Venividi said:


> New IMPULS trains manufactured by NEWAG S.A. (polish company based in Nowy Sącz) for Silesian, Subcarpathian, Lesser Poland and Świętokrzyskie (pictures) voivodeships:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://biznes.onet.pl/wiadomosci/tr...jezdza-na-tory-ladniejszy-od-pendolino/9gc68l



..


----------



## Nexis

Is that a commuter train or Intercity?


----------



## JanVL

Regional service, so rather commuter.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ The seats look very comfortable, especially for a regional train.


----------



## MajKeR_

It's not regional at all. The Southern Ordering Group (Południowa Grupa Zakupowa), managed by Silesian, Lesser Poland, Subcarpathian and Świętokrzyskie voivodeships, was invented to order commonly (so profitably) triple-segment trains for interregio services - operating as regional, but at long routes, between voivodeships. Each voivodeship has its own colour scheme and interior design, but technically they're all the same. Świętokrzyskie's trains seem to have the best interiors, especially seats.

Another Impulses from Southern Ordering Group:

Upper Silesia:




























Lesser Poland:




























Subcarpathia:




























The purchase was participated in 70 percent by EU-funds. 19 units were bought: 6 by each Silesian, Lesser Poland and Świętokrzyskie and just one by Subcarpathian.


----------



## thompsongda

I still dont get it. Why they decided to buy those pendolinos...Polish companies would be able to build trains atleast as good as pendolinos, if not better, for much lower price...


----------



## Balsen

thompsongda said:


> I still dont get it. Why they decided to buy those pendolinos...Polish companies would be able to build trains atleast as good as pendolinos, if not better, for much lower price...


I'm afraid they still wouldn't be able to do so. They don't have even a prototype of such train. Developing the HSR train is higher level than usual EMU!


----------



## chauffeur

thompsongda said:


> I still dont get it. Why they decided to buy those pendolinos...Polish companies *would be* able to build trains atleast as good as pendolinos, if not better, for much lower price...


Yeah, would be, but at this moment there's no Polish-made train, which could be compared to Pendolino. Take notice that contract with Alstom was signed 4 years ago.


----------



## Patryk

Nice, modern and comortable tranis for Małopolska!


----------



## MajKeR_

thompsongda said:


> I still dont get it. Why they decided to buy those pendolinos...Polish companies would be able to build trains atleast as good as pendolinos, if not better, for much lower price...


From Pesa or Newag should we get only pretty lowly developed EMUs, based on Elfs or Impulses. And still operate up to 160 km/h. It's fact that single Pendolino's cost is higher twice than Flirt's or Dart's ordered two years ago by PKP Intercity, but those are unable to compare honestly. The difference is that Pendolino might be operated up to 250 km/h (and perhaps will be when sometime ETCS 2 will be installed on CMK) and those based on regional trains - just with 190 km/h, but in Poland will reach only 160 km/h, just like locomotive with single cars.

Should we pay as much for as developed trains, instead of normal ones, but more? Should we. In such a big country (in Europe's scale), nearly without moutains it's so easy to develop a HSR or something similar and it's really useful, as routes might be really long (e.g. Katowice - Gdynia). It's kind of... historical duty. The progress with slower (=cheaper) trains also happens and I'm really sceptic for the theory that more people might profit if replace 20 Pendolinos by 40 slower and less developed units. Because what? There's no proof or even clue for this.


----------



## Sponsor

thompsongda said:


> I still dont get it. Why they decided to buy those pendolinos...Polish companies would be able to build trains atleast as good as pendolinos, if not better, for much lower price...


They haven't make any offer answering the public tender. Guys already mentioned why - nobody in Poland can into HST.


----------



## thompsongda

Balsen said:


> I'm afraid they still wouldn't be able to do so. They don't have even a prototype of such train. Developing the HSR train is higher level than usual EMU!


Are you trying to say that there was no alternative? I mean, even hypothetically...


----------



## Balsen

thompsongda said:


> Are you trying to say that there was no alternative? I mean, even hypothetically...


PKP wanted to buy HSR train and none of polish manufacturer took part in the tender. I'm sure PESA would bid if they could deliver such train within requested time.

The alternative was to buy not HSR train but long distance EMU with speeds <=200 kmph, like they're doing now - vide Flirt and Dart for Intercity.


----------



## Surel

Funny, but interesting idea that I am playing with sometimes. Would it be possible to merge Škoda transportation and Pesa SA without too much problem due to nationalism?

Both those companies are owned by private investors. Škoda is slightly bigger, but those companies are comparable in their size. Their portfolio overlap partially, but not totally. They could create both synergies and economies gains. They would improve their consolidated position on the market radically and could better compete with Siemens, Stadler, Bombardier etc...

But I guess, that nationalist issues would create problems, both in the companies, and perhaps on their Polish and Czech markets. What do you think?


----------



## JanVL

Solaris, the biggest and most successful Polish bus maker, already cooperates with Skoda building trolleybusses. 

But I don't think a merger would be realistic in the short term. Pesa (and Solaris) expands in a good pace. Probably they want to stay independent and further conquer the market.


----------



## rakcancer

New depot and new trains for Łódzka Kolej Aglomeracyjna:


dratgyver said:


> 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





dratgyver said:


> *W związku z powyższym*, jedziemy:
> 
> 1 Przed startem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Hala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10





mari00 said:


> 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20.


----------



## kolejorz.

^^ and Flirt 3 for PKP Intercity 



leemc12 said:


> Flirt3 dla PIC :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/kurierkolejowy


----------



## MaciejN

Many photos and panoramas of the reconstruction of the station in Wrzeszcz (City: Gdansk, North Poland).
*There is link:* Stacja kolejowa Gdańsk Wrzeszcz
And as always picture encouragement.


----------



## MajKeR_

Surel said:


> Funny, but interesting idea that I am playing with sometimes. Would it be possible to merge Škoda transportation and Pesa SA without too much problem due to nationalism?
> 
> Both those companies are owned by private investors. Škoda is slightly bigger, but those companies are comparable in their size. Their portfolio overlap partially, but not totally. They could create both synergies and economies gains. They would improve their consolidated position on the market radically and could better compete with Siemens, Stadler, Bombardier etc...
> 
> But I guess, that nationalist issues would create problems, both in the companies, and perhaps on their Polish and Czech markets. What do you think?


I think it wouldn't cause problems like that, but the case is: why? Both companies operate well with very good positions at domestic markets. Excluding really huge projects, what might be announced only by foreign railway companies - DB, SNCF, maybe Trenitalia - there won't ever be anything what might justify such a cooperation. It's certain that Pesa and Škoda will rival more and more, but also still do the current stuff.

Nacionalistic issues in Poland might take place if to merge Pesa with some Russian company.


----------



## rakcancer

I don't know what bigger railway contracts is Skoda working on recently. All I see is some new trains for home markets: Czech Rep and Slovakia... and some for Ukraine... Kind of small deal comparing to contracts won by PESA.


----------



## Surel

rakcancer said:


> I don't know what bigger railway contracts is Skoda working on recently. All I see is some new trains for home markets: Czech Rep and Slovakia... and some for Ukraine... Kind of small deal comparing to contracts won by PESA.


http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...or-skoda-transportation-push-pull-trains.html
http://www.skoda.cz/en/press-room/news/skoda-wins-the-largest-czech-engineering-order-in-germany/


----------



## MajKeR_

I wonder why Pesa hadn't offered its Elfs in the second tender... Anyway, nice to see ABS's defeat done by well-developing company from eastern block


----------



## rakcancer

Surel said:


> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...or-skoda-transportation-push-pull-trains.html
> http://www.skoda.cz/en/press-room/news/skoda-wins-the-largest-czech-engineering-order-in-germany/


Congrats to Skoda, however it is still very small comparing to giant order from PESA made by DB.
...also good luck with difficult German market where homologation can take ages...


----------



## MajKeR_

^^ For now DB ordered only a few over eighty Links...


----------



## Surel

rakcancer said:


> Congrats to Skoda, however it is still very small comparing to giant order from PESA made by DB.
> ...also good luck with difficult German market where homologation can take ages...


Not really very small compared to the Pesa contract for the total of 470 units which is worth some € 1.3 bln, while those two Škoda contracts are worth € 0.5 bln.

The paperwork will be interesting, anyway the Škoda 109e is the second locomotive that had acquired TSI HS though.


----------



## Rumours

rakcancer said:


> Congrats to Skoda, however it is still very small comparing to giant order from PESA made by DB.
> ...also good luck with difficult German market where homologation can take ages...


Skoda has well esablished brand in first place. While PESA, NEWAG or Solaris are still newbies.

Anyway it would be interesting, since Skoda is cooperating with PESA and Solaris-mybe they will try to create something bigger.


----------



## thompsongda

Rumours said:


> Skoda has well esablished brand in first place. While PESA, NEWAG or Solaris are still newbies.
> 
> Anyway it would be interesting, since Skoda is cooperating with PESA and Solaris-mybe they will try to create something bigger.


Joking, right?


----------



## Rombi

Why joking?
Skoda is over 100 year old company vs. PESA and NEWAG which as a brand comes from mid-90's and Solaris from 2001.
Total newbies.


----------



## MajKeR_

Actually Pesa was created as Reparaturbetrieb der östlichen Eisenbahn in 19th century, so excluding re-branding matters it shouldn't be treated as newbie. Newag is just 25 years younger, of course also not as Newag at all.


----------



## JanVL

Rawicz railway station

Before:










Since this week, after investing 4.8 mln zloty (roughly 1.2 mln euro):




























https://www.facebook.com/MinisterstwoInfrastrukturyIRozwoju?fref=ts


----------



## JanVL

Soon renovation of the Gliwice railway station will start, which should mostly finish by the end of the year. 156 mln zloty will be invested (roughly 39 mln zloty).

Now:




























Soon:





































https://www.facebook.com/MinisterstwoInfrastrukturyIRozwoju?fref=ts


----------



## JanVL

Polish Pesa Links for the Greater-Poland Railways.














































https://www.facebook.com/kolejewielkopolskie?fref=ts


----------



## Sponsor

Like this wooden surface.


----------



## SRC_100

Me too, but I don`t like orange seats... should be brown e.g.


----------



## MajKeR_

Quite important that those units were produced originally for German operator Oberpfalzbahn, but due to some problems with homologating process they weren't delivered and Pesa leased them to Koleje Wielkopolskie, after changing the paint and upholstery. Wooden surface is some reminder from their German episode.


----------



## rakcancer

SRC_100 said:


> Me too, but I don`t like orange seats... should be brown e.g.


You mean red seats?
It looks OK for me. Good contrast for brown and white interior.


----------



## SRC_100

Are they red?! OMG, for me looks like kind of orange... :lol:


----------



## Balsen




----------



## Mac_07

Trains on railway line 351 (Szczecin-Poznań):


----------



## Urbanista1

Max Mar said:


> *It's may be a lot now, but let's not forget that many countries built their expressway network mostly in the 1960's-1970's and much faster and more kilometers per year than Poland does today :lol:. In fact, Poland never started seriously to build an expressway network till 5 years ago! But, it's now dangerously slowing down, and there will still be none of them finished between many major cities for at least 2020-2030! .*


*

Not sure what you mean. I travelled in Poland recently on expressways (140-160 km/h) between Warsaw - Poznan, Warsaw-Gdansk, Krakow-Katowice-Wroclaw and to Germany. These were expressways and it was a great ride compared to the highways in Canada where you can go max 120 km/h. Also, expressways between Poznan-Wroclaw, Warsaw-Bialystok, Warsaw-Lublin are under construction, only problem is slow progress on Krakow-Warsaw. So I'm not sure what this 2020-2030 date is for?*


----------



## SvMp

JanVL said:


> New Stadler Flirt's (Made in Poland) for the Warszawa - Bydgoszcz, Olsztyn - Kraków, Gdynia - Katowice (przez Łódź) & Kraków - Szczecin (passing through CMK, Łódź, Poznań) lines


Stadler crap for such long distances? :nuts:


----------



## SvMp

xkk said:


> Refurbished small Łęczyca railway station in Łęczyca, Lodzkie (Central Poland)
> 
> 
> 
> Former condition:


I don't like those modernized station buildings in Poland. The old ones are much more charming and authentic. They can better use the money for keeping ticket offices and waiting rooms open at smaller stations.

At this building, there are big differences between the old and the new situation. Are the decorations on the renovated building based on the original building long ago? Or are these just a fantasy of the architects?


----------



## DualMana

^^^ Maybe you should show us how "charming", and "authentic" is your country. Please.


----------



## MajKeR_

SvMp said:


> At this building, there are big differences between the old and the new situation. Are the decorations on the renovated building based on the original building long ago? Or are these just a fantasy of the architects?


Probably all of them are restored to their original state. I don't know where you've seen demolished details while there are many stations turned precisely to original from very changed form (e.g. Gryfino)... What's more, there are stations which are criticised because of their original scheme - like Wrocław. Train stations generally are perhaps the best restored buildings in Poland, as decently they're being done.


----------



## Proterra

Max Mar said:


> Hahaha, we see that you are not used to drive in Poland: 7 hours it's what took me to go to Zakopane from Warsaw last week by car, and it's far from being crossing the whole country :lol:.


I drive on average 60-70 000 kilometres per year, 90-95% of which in Poland, on commuting alone I drive 42 000 kilometres per year, all on DK47, S7 and A4.



Max Mar said:


> Warszawa-Białystok doesn't have rail service at the moment (though, they is a bus service instead) because the line is being improved and modernized for fast traffic, just like Warsaw-Gdansk, Katowice, Krakow, Lodz, Wroclaw so there are huge investments and building in the rail sector for high-speed, unlike for roads - still not a single expressway for all these destinations!
> 
> Plus, *it's faster to reach almost any major city in Poland by train than by car: 3 hours to Gdansk vs. 4h30-5h by car, 2h30 to krakow vs. 5h by car, 2h30 to Katowice vs. 3h30-4h by car, 3h40 to Wroclaw vs. 4h30-5h by car, so you see expressways are for trains and still not for road users :bash:.*


From Warszawa, yes. But in fact, every higher-speed _(can't technically even use "high-speed here, as it requires a minimum speed of 240 km/h, and only 95 kilometres of rail in western Świętokrzyskie allows such speeds)_ railway line where trains can go >160 km/h radiates out of the capital, with the only exception being the railway from Gliwice to Bolesławiec.

All the other upgraded railway lines are Warszawa-Poznań-Berlin/Szczecin, Warszawa-Gdańsk and Warszawa-Włoszczowa-Wrocław/Katowice/Kraków. 



Max Mar said:


> Smaller destinations like Nowy Targ are a bit longer in fact, but due to this high speed lanes it's still faster to reach than by car, even when you're traveling from Warsaw or Gdansk.
> You should also know that DK7-DK47 "Zakopianka" is a very dangerous road actually - with many crossroads and pedestrians crossings on middle of sharp blind turns, which would need, inexisting for the moment, investments to improve and to become far safer expressway.


Not just smaller destinations such as Nowy Targ, but also "smaller" destinations such as Kraków for example. Kraków - Rzeszów is about 4 hours by train, and 1hr30 by car. Kraków-Katowice is about 2 hours by train, and 45 minutes by car. Kraków-Bielsko: 3 hours with the train, 1hr20 by car. Kraków-Nowy Sącz: 3hr50 by train, 1hr45 by car. 

The only relations where a train offers competitive speeds when compared to driving yourself is to Warszawa (2hr30 by train, 4 hours by car), Gdańsk (5hr25 with train, around 6 hours by car) and Częstochowa/Wrocław (1hr30/3hr15 by train, similar times by car) - the latter only because PKP makes a 100 kilometre detour through Świętokrzyskie to utilize the higher-speed lines radiating from the capital. 

I am quite sure the same counts for more places in Poland which are not called Warszawa. 

Regarding Zakopianka, I know it fairly well, because I drive over 40 000 kilometres on this road each year. The road is not so much a problem, as the capacity is. The biggest problem are the stoplights in Skomielna Biała and the split DK7/DK47 in Rabka, both of which are to be removed in the next five years when the S7 is being finished to Chabówka. by means of a tunnel worth nearly three billion. DK47 Rdzawka-Szaflary being upgraded to Class GP will eliminate all bottlenecks on that road all the way to Biały Dunajec. 



Max Mar said:


> And what you said is untrue: new roads opening in Poland were closer to 300 km per year for the last 4-5 years, than what you claimed, plus only about 1/3rd of these roads were motorway-expressway standards (except for 2012 - EURO2012), so it's basically 1-lane per direction or improvement/reconstruction of existing main roads that were on very pity condition (potholes, ruts, bumps) and extremely dangerous to drive on.


I was looking at the average since 2010, and yes, that includes a nearly 700-kilometre year for Euro 2012. Except for 2012, construction has indeed been closer to 300 than 400 kilometres per year, but 2012 takes the average up quite a bit. But really, does it matter for what reason the roads are built, as long as they're built it works for me. And all of these are 2- or 3-lane highways. 

Indeed, very little of this was constructed in and around Warszawa, but then again, contrary to what most people from Warszawa think, Poland is not just the bit between Raszyn and Wołomin.

You may find statistics here.



Max Mar said:


> That's very bad when considering that Poland has one of the shortest expressway network in whole European Union.


5 years ago, yes. Right now Poland has more motorway (2850 kilometres) which is more than either the Netherlands (2758 kilometres) and almost as much as the UK (3502 kilometres). France, Germany, Italy and Spain have more, in the case of Germany almost four times as much, all other countries in the EU (far) less. 



Max Mar said:


> *It's may be a lot now, but let's not forget that many countries built their expressway network mostly in the 1960's-1970's and much faster and more kilometers per year than Poland does today :lol:. In fact, Poland never started seriously to build an expressway network till 5 years ago! *


*

Thanks to WW2 which did not end in Poland until 1989. But let's not live in the past, the reality is that we're catching up rapidly. The Polish motorway network went from virtually non-existent to the sixth largest in the EU in less than a decade.



Max Mar said:



But, it's now dangerously slowing down, and there will still be none of them finished between many major cities for at least 2020-2030! Also, many developing countries are building far more expressways right now, and it's not just China.

Click to expand...

*It's slowing down for 2015-16, due to 2012-13 being low on money for new contracts. In 2017 there will be another 400 or 500 kilometres finished. We'll probably have close to 4000 or maybe even 4500 kilometres of motorways by 2020, the way it looks now.

As for developing countries, some of them are quick, sure. They often also don't have laws protecting the environment or people's private property. The fact that stuff ends up being expensive and/or slow(ish) is the price one pays for living in a civilized country with rule of law.



Max Mar said:


> Even Germany opened an impressive 1'000 kilometers of high-quality Autobahns a year during the 1930's.


Using slave labour, rule by decree, instead of rule of law, and some other aspects due to which we don't look at 1930's Germany with much envy. Particularly not in Poland.


----------



## SvMp

DualMana said:


> ^^^ Maybe you should show us how "charming", and "authentic" is your country. Please.


In the Netherlands, nothing is charming and authentic anymore.


----------



## SvMp

MajKeR_ said:


> Probably all of them are restored to their original state. I don't know where you've seen demolished details while there are many stations turned precisely to original from very changed form (e.g. Gryfino)... What's more, there are stations which are criticised because of their original scheme - like Wrocław. Train stations generally are perhaps the best restored buildings in Poland, as decently they're being done.


Kutno is another example. 








I think it's disgusting. Some strange artwork attached to the building. However, the interior of that station is very comfortable. No single station in the Netherlands of the size with such outstanding facilities.


----------



## Weissenberg

I think you're exaggerating. There's nothing disgusting in adding a bit of a modern touch to a historical railway station. Reading your post one could get the idea that they demolished the station and replaced it with some mediocre 1970s architecture.


----------



## DualMana

SvMp said:


> In the Netherlands, nothing is charming and authentic anymore.


As far as i know Dutch architecture, and urban planning is one of the most fascinating in the world. I have seen modernised infrastructure, revitalised surroundings, and were top notch. What can i say, as for me, MVDRV is much more stylish than another one Bauhaus copy. Probably only failure i have seen is the extension designed by Hadid. I wish Poland was so unauthentic and ugly like NL.


----------



## dexter2

SvMp said:


> Stadler crap for such long distances? :nuts:





SvMp said:


> In the Netherlands, nothing is charming and authentic anymore.


Can't you see this guy is a troll? Stop feeding him


----------



## JanVL

Oborniki Śląskie



















https://www.facebook.com/Ministerst...1221866250092/871221426250136/?type=1&theater


----------



## Rafaello22

Del


----------



## MajKeR_

SvMp said:


> I think it's disgusting. Some strange artwork attached to the building. However, the interior of that station is very comfortable. No single station in the Netherlands of the size with such outstanding facilities.


Just because of some corten additions with folk shapes cut? :| I guess your disgust might be bigger if someone decide to place there very modern-looking roof, instead of this, which is also modern, but classic. By majority those new additions are being considered well and I'm one of these, as I'm fan of corten if to do something new at historic buildings.


----------



## rakcancer

Gdansk main Railway Station with new tracks for SKM:


DarioB said:


> Kilka ujęć z okolic Dworca Głównego:


----------



## Mac_07

^^Nice shot, everything are so new, except EN57 (king of polish railways ) . 
Fastest train in the West Pomeranian province:


----------



## rakcancer

First of total 4 PESA Links oredered by Greater Poland Voivodeship is already in service. 
Ordered PESAs will serve lines from Poznan to Wągrowiec and Wolsztyn.



SOURCE:
http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/56722/pierwszy_wielkopolski_link_juz_jezdzi_z_pasazerami.htm


----------



## Balsen




----------



## ufonut

Rumia. Library located inside the station.



kowal1981 said:


> *Moja ulubiona "biblioteka dworcowa" RUMIA*


Before & After


----------



## rakcancer

This is Rumia? I can't believe it... what a transformation! I like the idea of combining train stations with libraries.


----------



## masages21

Wow!! My applause


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xkk

^^

with cultural institutions in general


----------



## ufonut

Hostel inside the train station in Torun.



rasalve said:


> Ruszył Hostel na Dworcu Głównym
> strona hostelu : http://hosteltg.com/pl/home/
> strona Dworca : http://dworzec.torun.pl
> 
> kilka zdjęć:


----------



## thompsongda

Library is nice but...there're a few things that ruins this whole renovation...


----------



## MajKeR_

A bit too much Ikea inside, but nice anyway. Maybe i'll stay there for a night or two at summer, after visit at seaside  It really makes me happy that Toruń Main Station it becoming civilized because the former state was ridiculous - such a celebrated city with such a poor railway station...


----------



## DualMana

^^^ It's a cheap hostel not Ritz. As for me Ikea is good enough,


----------



## rakcancer

Upgrading line between Warszawa and Terespol (BY border).
Stations of Siedlce, Łuków, Międzyrzec Podlaski:




















source:http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/56889/siedlce_lukow_miedzyrzec_podlaski_z_nowymi_peronami.html


----------



## MajKeR_

DualMana said:


> ^^^ It's a cheap hostel not Ritz. As for me Ikea is good enough,


I meant just style, not quality


----------



## DualMana

^^^ I'd put some PVC carpet instead of those floor tiles. Tiles are too cold when you step on it.


----------



## Rombi

WTF!
You are talking about some hostel decor in the Railways thread... ^^
Total mind****


----------



## DualMana

^^^ Darling, it's ok, as long as the hostel stays where it is. It would be better to skip that "WTF" next time. Thank you.


----------



## Marbur66

Settle down, Joan Rivers.


----------



## kurz.L

rakcancer said:


> Upgrading line between Warszawa and Terespol (BY border).
> Stations of Siedlce, Łuków, Międzyrzec Podlaski:
> 
> ...


Nice, but a missing bit is the _stylish_ blue livery of railway platforms by PKP (Polish Railways).


----------



## thompsongda

kurz.L said:


> Nice, but a missing bit is the _stylish_ blue livery of railway platforms by PKP (Polish Railways).


I was about to write the same! These stations are ok, not perfect, could be much, much better, but hey, they look like 100 times better than pkp's blue&yellow fantasies..


----------



## DualMana

:cheers:


----------



## Nowax

Krakow Airport new train station



sprenzynaKRK said:


> 393.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 394.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 395.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 396.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 397.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 398.


 :cheers:


----------



## Balsen




----------



## dexter2

Łódź Fabryczna station 









https://www.facebook.com/2464800120...6480012051512/954189877947185/?type=1&theater


----------



## Marbur66

Wow, looks massive. :cheers:


----------



## rakcancer

Like one of the new huge Chinese train station for thousands and thousands of people...
Impressive indeed.


----------



## dexter2

This one is also for thousands of people.


----------



## Shenkey

I do not like big train stations. They should be convenient and "metro - train time" under 1min.

The last thing I want when going for a train is to come early to find the terminal and place.


----------



## dexter2

This train station is not big. Functionally speaking it is extremely small, because whole building is directly above rail platforms, and almost no wider or longer than those platforms. And you can acces them from all 4 corners of the world.


----------



## Venividi

Pomeranian Metropolitan Railway (cabview)


----------



## JanVL

In Warsaw the Main Station will be (re)built together with a complex of houses and offices. The station was destroyed during the war.









































































http://nowawarszawa.pl/bigbaner/tak-zmieni-sie-dworzec-glowny-wizualizacje/


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Will Ochota station involved in rebuilding of this area?


----------



## kebe

dimlys1994 said:


> ^^Will Ochota station involved in rebuilding of this area?


Yes.


----------



## JanVL

The former station wasn't completely finished by the beginning of the war in 1939. It was finished in a more sober style by the Germans and destroyed by them in 1945:


----------



## Urbanista1

JanVL, I think you are confusing two different stations. The Polish-designed art moderne pre-war Central Station was under construction when WWII started and then destroyed by Nazis during planned destruction of Warsaw. Dworzec Glowny Osobowy (the one in the redevelopment above) is the temporary main terminal that was used post war for passengers due to central station destruction but which was a cargo terminal pre-war:


----------



## JanVL

My bad :cheers:


----------



## DualMana

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123418433&postcount=13786


----------



## Klausenburg

More information about the above project, please (when, who, how much, etc...)


----------



## dexter2

Some more aerial pics of Łódź main station:




gargul said:


> Z FB Centrum Usług filmy i zdjęcia lotnicze (https://www.facebook.com/centrum.uslug.eu?fref=photo)


----------



## JanVL

Pesa Elf & the Orlen Marathon in Warsaw










https://www.facebook.com/ORLENMarat...0.1430067281./956572431022276/?type=3&theater


----------



## dual-core power

Klausenburg said:


> More information about the above project, please (when, who, how much, etc...)


23.05.2014 PKP Intercity ordered from PESA 20 of these 8-cars (150m long) long distance trains named "Dart", all of them should be in service in decemer 2015.
They also ordered 20 of these Flirt 3 trains, with the same deadline. 

Together with pendolino it will be 60 brand new, long distance EMUs operating in Poland on routes shown in link you've quoted. Also the classic cars are ordered (as brand new) and older ones are being renovated. PKP IC ordered also 10 of such PESA GAMA locos, but in diesel version, for some shorter, unelectrified routes. Deadline: oct 2015.


----------



## rakcancer

Renders of new trains for WKD (commuter train for Warszawa-Grodzisk Mazowiecki line) made by Newag Poland.


----------



## JanVL

tomashec said:


> Dworzec PKP Chodzież by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec PKP Chodzież by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec PKP Chodzież by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec PKP Chodzież by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec PKP Chodzież by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec PKP Chodzież by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr



..


----------



## Iluminat

^^It seems I liked it too fast because it's another example when the building was "bunkered" during renovation:


----------



## chauffeur

del


----------



## chauffeur

Wronki:


tomashec said:


> Dworzec PKP Wronki by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec PKP Wronki by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec PKP Wronki by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec PKP Wronki by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec PKP Wronki by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec PKP Wronki by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec PKP Wronki by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec PKP Wronki by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec PKP Wronki by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Dworzec PKP Wronki by tomasz_hejna, on Flickr


----------



## chauffeur

Chorzów Batory


Luki_SL said:


> Dworzec Kolejowy Chorzów Batory, zdjęcia z wątku chorzowskiego :
> 
> 
> mark40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Przenosimy się w rejon dworca, gdzie zrobiłem więcej zdjęć odświeżonego budynku i peronów
> 
> Patrząc jak zmieniło się otoczenie przed dworcem nie dziwię sie, że PKP mogło chcieć się dopasować. Oczywiście to stwierdzenie trzeba traktować z dużym przymrużeniem oka. PKP to pewnie wisi, jest to tylko zbieg okoliczności
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wnętrze tylko odświeżone, czuć jeszcze farbę
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drzwi wejściowe są nowe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czyste przejście na perony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nawierzchnia peronów została stara. Pomalowana jest konstrukcję zadaszenia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Różowy Karlik wpasowuje się kolorystycznie w szary dworzec. Czerwone również .
Click to expand...


----------



## Attus

^^It's beautiful!


----------



## JanVL

> *Poland to invest over EUR 5 bn in developing railway transport*
> 
> Poland will invest over EUR 5 bn from the Infrastructure and Environment program 2014 – 2020 in developing railway transport, stated the Deputy Minister for Infrastructure and Development, Sławomir Żałobka. In addition, Poland will receive approx. EUR 4.14 billion under the Connecting Europe Facility (CEF) program.
> 
> Intermodal transport
> 
> In the 2014 – 2020 financial perspective, an amount of EUR 145 million will be allocated for the development of intermodal transport. On the trans-European (TEN-T) networks, 21 multimodal platforms will be built until 2020, in the areas of large urban agglomerations (e.g. Gdańsk, Gdynia, Szczecin, Świnoujście, Poznań, Warszawa, Wrocław, Sławków, Kraków).
> 
> In 2014, around 9.6 million tons of freight were transported via intermodal transport, 11 percent- increase compared to 2013. The number of companies providing intermodal transport services increased from three in 2005 to 12 last year. The largest operators are: PKP Cargo (47%), DB Schenker Rail Poland SA (21%), Lotos Kolej (19%) and CTL Logistics (4%).
> 
> Rail infrastructure
> 
> At least 522 km of railway lines will be modernised and reconstructed, increasing speed and capacity, thus enabling rail to increase its competitiveness against other transport modes. The priority projects are:
> 
> - line CE 59 – Wroclaw Brochów / Grabiszyn Głogów-Zielona Góra-Szczecin Podjuchy sections (PLN 1 bn)
> – E 59 Poznań Główny-Szczecin Dąbie section (PLN 2.2 bn)
> – E 30 Kędzierzyn Koźle-Opole Zachodnie ( PLN 0,3 bn)
> 
> Rolling stock
> 
> Deputy Minister mentioned that it is planned to also purchase new rolling stock and upgrade the existing rolling stock fleet.


http://www.think-railways.com/poland-to-invest-over-eur-5-bn-in-developing-railway-transport/


----------



## chauffeur

US-Kazakh TE33A diesel-electric loco has arrived in Poland for testing purposes on the Broad Gauge Metallurgy Line, the westernmost part of the 1520mm gauge rail network.


----------



## thompsongda

Wronki looks awesome, but these satellite dishes... :doh:


----------



## JanVL

*Bydgoszcz station*

How it was:










How it will be:










How it is:



















By Andbyd


----------



## xkk

^^

Looks odd


----------



## JanVL

*Pomeranian Metropolitan Railway U/C*







































































































































































































https://www.facebook.com/PomorskaKolejMetropolitalna/photos_stream


----------



## SRC_100

^^
I like it very much


----------



## Rusonaldo

Locomotive Parade - Wolsztyn 2015


----------



## Mac_07

I'm inviting to the journey to Szklarska Poręba Jakuszyce. It's highest railway station in Poland - 886 ASL.


----------



## mr.cool

When is that Gdansk railway line due to open? It looks very smart and modern, the future of Polish railways!


----------



## JanVL

In September normally, according to Wikipedia.


----------



## thompsongda

mr.cool said:


> When is that Gdansk railway line due to open? It looks very smart and modern, the future of Polish railways!


1st of September, I think...


----------



## rakcancer

Wagrowiec station during renovation:



Staś;123069245 said:


> Ruszyły prace w Wągrowcu na linii w kier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perony prawie gotowe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nowy SA 139 LINK już wozi ludzi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> płotek oddziela perony kolejowe od autobusowych
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tory - nowe i staroużyteczne


----------



## Balsen




----------



## rakcancer

Is there any plans to put fence along tracks used by Pendolino? I think it is unheard-of high speed railways being not separated from people and animals crossing freely these tracks...
It is invitation to get killed by "surprisingly" fast approaching train. We had already couple of these cases in Poland involving Pendolino.
Please, don't say that only stupid people dies on track and that is their own responsibility... I agree to some degree but at least it should be put something in places for safety (fence).


----------



## Balsen

I dont know, what is it up to, but sometimes you can see fence along the rail tracks.


----------



## Koos90

I've got a question about the railway junctions / switches around Wroclaw Glowny. Do the Polish Railways still construct switches with wooden sleepers? It looks like there are new switches and double slip switches constructed witch are quieter and contain new point motors. 

I can - unfortunately - not post lings or images, as my post count is below 10 posts. 

Regards


----------



## Richard_P

^^ Yes, wooden sleepers on crossings (especially more complicated as double slip switches) are still widely used although concrete is progressing. You may also find many wooden ties put on recently renovated tracks but interestingly steel sleepers are a rarity.


----------



## tunnel owl

rakcancer said:


> I think it is unheard-of high speed railways being not separated from people and animals crossing freely these tracks...


In Germany nearly all high-speed-tracks are unfenced. This is a dangerous thing in my opinion, too.


----------



## JanVL

*One of the fist 20 Pesa Darts*



















https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.834421149971694.1073741883.228537400560075&type=1


----------



## JanVL

*Polish State Railways (PKP) has announced that a million passengers have used high-speed Pendolino services since their introduction in December 2014.* 

- See more at: http://www.thenews.pl/1/12/Artykul/...ionth-Pendolino-customer#sthash.EQppMW4f.dpuf


----------



## JanVL

How Lodz Fabryczna will look like inside























































https://www.facebook.com/PolskieLinieKolejowe


----------



## JanVL

https://www.facebook.com/KolejeDoln...9527113811234/742843905812883/?type=1&theater


----------



## Urbanista1

I wish PKP had shown the hall with the restored facades of the old train station facing inwards.


----------



## paf1

JanVL said:


> https://www.facebook.com/KolejeDoln...9527113811234/742843905812883/?type=1&theater


Almost century and still one railway track :lol:


----------



## Koos90

Wich lines are going to be served by the PESA Dart trainsets? Are there still any intercity / TLK trains left wich are pulled by locomotives when the PESA trains are in service? I'm planning an Interrail trip this or next summer, but I do not want to travel by - in my opinion - ugly PESA or pendelino trains.


----------



## JanVL

*Lower-Silesian railways*




























https://www.facebook.com/KolejeDolnoslaskieSA/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL

New Stadler Flirt



Michał Ch.;124226970 said:


> http://rail.phototrans.eu/14,98014,0,Stadler_Flirt_3_.html


----------



## WotaN

Koos90 said:


> Wich lines are going to be served by the PESA Dart trainsets? Are there still any intercity / TLK trains left wich are pulled by locomotives when the PESA trains are in service? I'm planning an Interrail trip this or next summer, but I do not want to travel by - in my opinion - ugly PESA or pendelino trains.


Rynek Kolejowy says they'll be used on routes Jelenia Góra – Wrocław – Łódź – Warszawa – Białystok/Lublin and Białystok/Lublin – Warszawa – Koluszki – Częstochowa – Katowice – Bielsko-Biała. About the classic locomotive/cars trains, don't worry, we'll still have plenty of them even after full implementation of Darts, Flirts and Pendolinos.


----------



## chauffeur

Pesa Dart on the test track in Żmigród:


----------



## Petr

Katowice - Warszawa route Pendolino ED250 cabview:


----------



## JanVL

*Pesa Dart on tests*




































































































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.837973642949778.1073741887.228537400560075&type=1


----------



## chauffeur

PKP will sell 58 locomotives: 
diesel-electric SM42, ST43, SU45
and electric ET40.

Anyone interested?


----------



## JanVL

*Lodz Fabryczna U/C*














































By hohsztapla


----------



## JanVL

*Pomeranian Metropolitan Railway U/C*























































https://www.facebook.com/PomorskaKolejMetropolitalna/photos_stream


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw West station*






























zielaczek said:


> Kilka zdzisiów:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pełna rozdzielczość
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pełna rozdzielczość
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pełna rozdzielczość


----------



## JanVL

*New train station of the Krakow Airport*























































By kasiyoni


----------



## JanVL

*Bydgoszcz*



Andbyd said:


> Dzisiejsze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Za 2-3 tygodnie ten budynek zaczną wyburzać,
> 
> te po lewej też
> 
> Zostaną tylko te dwa zabytkowe ze skośnymi daszkami.


----------



## JanVL

Pomeranian Railway



wiewior said:


> Kiełpinek nocą


----------



## JanVL

..



wiewior said:


> Matarnia


----------



## JanVL

..



wiewior said:


> No i Rębiechowo


----------



## Shenkey

Will holes there allow rain to go through or are they filled with plexi?


----------



## chauffeur

New Polish diesel-electric loco Pesa 111Db-003 (PKP IC: SU160-002) on tests:


Lucior said:


> 111Db-003 z numerem PeKaPowskim SU160-002 razem z zmodernizowanymi wagonami 171A czyli byłymi 136A.
> 
> Skład prezentuje się świetnie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fot. Paweł Telega
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=743588999093597&set=gm.910250492369809&type=1


----------



## JanVL

^^










https://www.facebook.com/PESAbydgos...8537400560075/839593992787743/?type=1&theater


----------



## chauffeur

^^
Moar and moar:


antyqjon said:


> Gama SU160-001 na WWO z okazji Dnia Dziecka.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
What means _moar and moar_ ?


----------



## chauffeur

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> What means _moar and moar_ ?


Joke. Misspelled _more_.


----------



## chauffeur

Renewed *Pszczyna* railway station.
(Pszczyna... try to prononounce this!) 



Nexus said:


> Pszczyna, woj. śląskie
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.


----------



## JanVL

And how it was before...


----------



## JanVL

wiewior said:


> Kolejny przystanek nocą



..


----------



## JanVL

wiewior said:


> I lotnisko:



..


----------



## void0

Warsaw-Moscow train


----------



## JanVL

What are its stops and how frequently does it drive?


----------



## rakcancer

Train is very modern but there is still some tradition preserved here too with that russian - style tea glass 



void0 said:


> Warsaw-Moscow train
> [/IMG]


----------



## chauffeur

^^I want a samovar.


----------



## thompsongda

Warsaw-Moscow and all infos in russian? Kinda wierd...


----------



## rakcancer

In german and french too... like in all international trains in Europe I guess


----------



## void0

JanVL said:


> What are its stops and how frequently does it drive?


This particular one every second day, it has at least few stops in Belarus


----------



## JanVL

And of course Sopot is a big tourist destination, so it needs a nice station.


----------



## chauffeur

Sosnowiec Maczki railway station - visualization:



kowal1981 said:


> *Sosnowiec Maczki: Dworzec PKP do remontu, wkrótce przetarg [WIZUALIZACJE]*


...and Sosnowiec main railway station - interior:


> *Sosnowiec: hol dworca głównego.*


----------



## thompsongda

JanVL said:


> And of course Sopot is a big tourist destination, *so it needs a nice station.*


Sopot needs parking spaces, especially during summer time...Cause it's hard to park a bike in Sopot, not to mention a car.


----------



## xkk

chauffeur said:


> Sosnowiec Maczki railway station


Sosnowiec Maczki is the former railway border crossing between Austria and Russia and Sosnowiec between Germany and Russia


----------



## dexter2

Fabryczna Station Panorama:









https://www.facebook.com/fu3sko/pho...628478560488/1683022698587730/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL

Flirt3 on display in Katowice

They will run on the following lines:

- Warszawa - Kutno - Toruń - Bydgoszcz
- Olsztyn - Warszawa - Kielce - Kraków
- Gdynia - Bydgoszcz - Kutno - Łódź - Częstochowa - Katowice
- Kraków - Miechów - Opoczno - Łódź - Kutno - Konin - Poznań - Szczecin














































Produced in Siedlce, Poland




























https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.964065846993845.1073741887.168057383261366&type=3


----------



## xkk

A well-known localization in this thread 



kuzyn1910 said:


> windows print screen


----------



## eu01

> It is believed that towards the end of the war, as the Red Army closed in on the city of Wroclaw, Nazis loaded a train with gold and other treasure and sent it south west. (...) The Germans may have excavated secret railway stashes and hidden the loot in one of them for safe keeping. (...) Mysterious gold-laden train may have been found by treasure hunters in Poland. (...) Two men have filed a “finder's claim" for an “armoured train” carrying precious metals, fuelling speculation the mysterious train has been located.


More on the subject in The Telegraph.

Edit: The story continues on BBC website: Poland's 'Nazi gold train' find: Myth and reality.


----------



## JanVL

..



XKF said:


> *Bydgoszcz Główna* od środka:
> :cheers:


----------



## JanVL

Pomeranian Metropolitan Railway will be opening in a few days



wiewior said:


> Tramwaj na przystanku w Brętowie


----------



## Chris80678

JanVL said:


> Pomeranian Metropolitan Railway will be opening in a few days


Yep - 1st Sept for opening of link to Gdansk airport and beyond :cheers:


----------



## JanVL

First 'Systematic Innovative Railway Station' in Nasielsk. 3 more will be opened soon. 




























https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.973465576053872.1073741888.168057383261366&type=3


----------



## StuZealand

I see in the news that the fabled Nazi treasure train has possibly been located in Poland.


----------



## KingNick

JanVL said:


> ..


Awesomesauce. :cheers:


----------



## JanVL

*Wągrowiec station nearly renovated*

How it used to look like:

http://fotopolska.eu/foto/244/244039.jpg

Now:




































































































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1032844493424554.1073741872.809420719100267&type=3


----------



## m_rocco

Dear polish friends, I've found this on Facebook. Can someone confirm?

http://m.rmf24.pl/fakty/polska/news-polski-pociag-pobil-rekord-predkosci,nId,1876624


----------



## JanVL

Yep, the Polish Impuls produced by Newag managed to reach 226 km/h, being the fastest train made in Poland.


----------



## SRC_100

The train is made for _Koleje Mazowieckie_ (_Mazovian Railways_) and looks like below:


----------



## Luki_SL

JanVL said:


> Yep, the Polish Impuls produced by Newag managed to reach 226 km/h, being the fastest train made in Poland.


In the middle of the night 


Maciek2207 said:


> źródło:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> źródło: RK
> 3,4 kV... :nuts:


Source : http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/


----------



## chauffeur

Pomeranian Metropolitan Railway - old and new:


Bad Worm said:


> Kilka zdziśków ode mnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jadą próbnie do Niedźwiednika.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wracają, robiąc przy tym masę hałasu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tak się rozpędzili, że pojechali aż do lotniska a Pesy biedne same zostały na Matarni :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No i wrócili.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czas wysiadać.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Uwaga, uwaga! Pociąg specjalny relacji Wrocław Gądów - Gdańsk Wrzeszcz odjedzie z toru nr 1."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jutro będzie prawdopodobnie ostatnia okazja obejrzeć taki widok na PKM...
> 
> Do zobaczenia jutro na inauguracji! :cheers:


Taken from the "PKM" thread.


----------



## Hamster333

Kraków Płaszów:



Agusia said:


>


----------



## JanVL

Pomeranian Metropolitan Railway




























https://www.facebook.com/kancelaria...76114889652/10153652210999653/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL

Bydgoszcz station has been partially opened for passengers



krystiand said:


> Chyba nie było Dworca Głównego w Bydgoszczy po częściowym otwarciu?
> 
> Nowy budynek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Budynek wyspowy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dużo, dużo więcej zdjęć: http://bydgoszczwbudowie.blogspot.com/2015/08/dworzec-kolejowy-czy-aby-na-pewno.html


----------



## fordon_tram

Milestone in Rail Baltica project. First normal gauge train arrived from Bialystok(PL) to Kaunas (LT). For the first time since 1939 (sic!).






More information here.


----------



## JanVL

Innovative Systematic Station (or a similar translation ) in action in Nasielsk. 3 more of such standard stations will be opened this year, with tens more coming. 

Such a standard station is more passenger-friendly, ecologic and cheaper to maintain. It is equipped with solar panels and LED lighting. Also equipment to store rain water is included. Everything reduces upkeep-costs by 40%.

The station is friendly for people with a handicap and blind people, with signs in braille and lines in the ground to help them navigate. There are toilets for the passengers, including a toilet for handicapped people and one for mothers with children. 

There are normal ticket booths and machines. Passengers enjoy free Wi-Fi and a kiosk to buy magazines or food. 

Around the station there is a parking, a bike parking and benches for people to relax. There is also a banking machine and a machine for post packages, which is extremely popular in Poland. 

Such a station costs 5.4 mln zloty, or about 1.3 million euro. 









































































http://nowawarszawa.pl/promobaner/p...zec-systemowy-otwarty-dla-podroznych-zdjecia/


----------



## JanVL

Modernising the Gliwice railway station



avangarde87 said:


>


----------



## JanVL

kukuss said:


> *Dworzec Łódź Fabryczna nabiera kształtów*
> 
> http://www.propertydesign.pl/archit...ec_lodz_fabryczna_nabiera_ksztaltow,5444.html





kukuss said:


> ^^http://www.dzienniklodzki.pl/artyku...unelu-zblizaja-sie-do-konca-zdjecia,id,t.html



..


----------



## JanVL

*Pomeranian Metropolitan Railway is open!*





































By GD 2233J

Opening by the PM at the airport of Gdansk



















Retro train for the first day




































































































https://www.facebook.com/PomorskaKolejMetropolitalna/photos_stream


----------



## Timon91

It looks great, thanks for posting!  

However, when looking at these pictures I start wondering why they have built it as an non-electrified line. A metropolitan railway usually has a pretty high frequency which would justify electrification. Does anyone know this? Maybe it has been mentioned in this thread before, but I'm not a daily reader of this forum so in that case I've probably missed it


----------



## MarcVD

As far as I know, electrification was not possible with the available budget envelope, so
yes it is foreseen, but at a later stage. I think they missed the opportinuty to build
at least the foundations for the masts, electrification works would have been much less
disrupting if that was done already, and the price for it will be much higher than if it had
been done from the start.

On the other hand, we should now adopt a much less dogmatic approach regarding
electrification. 10 or 15 years ago it was not discutable because there was really no 
alternative, but today, the DMU concept has progressed so much that higher passenger
loads have now become viable with DMUs. Same with conventional passenger trains
hauled/pushed by modern diesel locomotives, look for example at what Israel is doing.


----------



## eu01

^^ The Pomeranian Metropolitan Railway is a great project, but has its weaknesses too. The most important one: all trains end in Gdansk Wrzeszcz station, 4 kilometres from Gdansk main station (the proper centre of Gdansk with its fabulous old city etc.). That in my view could possibly handicap the project. Changing trains would be generally acceptable, but the stops of the new railway are pretty far from the population midpoints. Thus, changing from bus to train and to next train thereafter seems a bit complicated and could discourage some passengers. 

Btw., are there any passenger turnout data available so far?


----------



## JanVL

The Metropolitan railway at the Gdansk airport










https://www.facebook.com/AirportGda...697006076256/1087662181246396/?type=3&theater


----------



## thompsongda

Timon91 said:


> It looks great, thanks for posting!
> 
> However, when looking at these pictures I start wondering why they have built it as an non-electrified line. A metropolitan railway usually has a pretty high frequency which would justify electrification. Does anyone know this? Maybe it has been mentioned in this thread before, but I'm not a daily reader of this forum so in that case I've probably missed it


yes, it was already posted, even by me. Just check previus pages...



eu01 said:


> ^^ The Pomeranian Metropolitan Railway is a great project, but has its weaknesses too. The most important one: all trains end in Gdansk Wrzeszcz station, 4 kilometres from Gdansk main station (the proper centre of Gdansk with its fabulous old city etc.). That in my view could possibly handicap the project. Changing trains would be generally acceptable, but the stops of the new railway are pretty far from the population midpoints. Thus, changing from bus to train and to next train thereafter seems a bit complicated and could discourage some passengers.
> 
> Btw., are there any passenger turnout data available so far?


they are not far dude. Just check some photos and you will find out how wrong you are (even if you dont know polish)...


----------



## JanVL

Kubael said:


> Ostatnio jakoś wychodzi tak na przemian Gdynia-Gdańsk-Gdynia... Czyli czas na Gdynię
> 
> Gdynia Główna by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Gdynia Główna by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Gdynia Główna by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr



..


----------



## JoFMO

The new Station in Lodz will be a great improvement.

But I rearly hear anything about the extension tunnel to the west. Will it it be opened in time with the new Station or is it still just a draft?


----------



## ufonut

First photo of doubledecker's cab for Koleje Mazowieckie photographed by MISIO-JUL at PESA's production yards in Bydgoszcz.


----------



## ascariss

Honestly, it isn't that bad looking, almost quite nice I may add. Hopefully the top AC? or whatever they are, will be covered up. Also parts of a Dart in the background to the left.


----------



## JanVL

kafarek said:


> 1
> 
> IMG_4085 by Robert Frw, on Flickr
> 
> 2
> 
> IMG_4087 by Robert Frw, on Flickr
> 
> 3
> 
> IMG_4091 by Robert Frw, on Flickr
> 
> 4
> 
> IMG_4095 by Robert Frw, on Flickr
> 
> 5
> 
> IMG_4097 by Robert Frw, on Flickr
> 
> 6
> 
> IMG_4099 by Robert Frw, on Flickr
> 
> 7
> 
> IMG_4100 by Robert Frw, on Flickr
> 
> 8
> 
> IMG_4102 by Robert Frw, on Flickr
> 
> 10
> 
> IMG_4104 by Robert Frw, on Flickr
> 
> 11
> 
> IMG_4153 by Robert Frw, on Flickr
> 
> 12
> 
> IMG_4164 by Robert Frw, on Flickr


..


----------



## xkk

JoFMO said:


> The new Station in Lodz will be a great improvement.
> 
> But I rearly hear anything about the extension tunnel to the west. Will it it be opened in time with the new Station or is it still just a draft?


No, but actually it is not just a draft, because EU just have decided funding it. Works will begin in 2018 and end in 2023. There will be two regional stops in the tunnel: the first near the Zachodnia St and Kościuszki Av crossing and the second backstage to the Manufaktura shopping center


----------



## Matz32Z

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9Rtw09zc7k





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DFmTIjDGHo


----------



## krkseg1ops

^^ Funny you mention this. In the late 90s I kept taking the Intercity Lajkonik from Kraków to Warsaw at 6:05am and it never arrived later than mentioned 8:40. The earliest I was at Warszawa Centralna was 8:24, that gives you 2 hours and 19 minutes. This year I took the Krk-Wrw Pendoline and while the seats were much more comfortable I almost felt nostalgic when I arrived in Warsaw in 2h30m


----------



## JanVL

Pesa Dart by kubael


----------



## JanVL

Gliwice station U/C



horizon2 said:


> 26-09-2015
> Gliwice


----------



## Balsen




----------



## JanVL

> State-controlled PKP will conduct a recapitalization of its subsidiary PKP Intercity with a value of PLN 1 billion, the money will come from the sale of PKP Energetyka which stood at PLN 1.4 billion, Jakub Karnowski, the CEO at the group reported. Today, on September 25, the acquisition of PKP Energetyka was finalized.
> 
> “The total amount of PLN 1 billion is to be earmarked for the modernization of rolling stock and investments in the technical equipment and IT systems,” Karnowski stated, adding that the recapitalization will be enforced within one month.
> 
> Karnowski also said that the company is going to use the money from the sale to pay off its long standing debt.


http://wbj.pl/pkp-to-boost-pkp-intercity-with-pln-1-bln/


----------



## JanVL

The railway station of the Krakow airport was opened together with a new terminal




























https://www.facebook.com/wwwKrakowPL/posts/1133974329963542




























And the line to the center





































https://www.facebook.com/PolskieLinieKolejowe/photos_stream


----------



## rakcancer

Plans for upgrading railway network in Poland until 2020.
Different colors (blue, red, green, black) indicate different source of founding. Dotted lines - project on waiting list. Grey - rest of railway network.



source:
http://www.money.pl/gospodarka/wiad...kolejowy-wielkie-obietnice,189,0,1907133.html


----------



## XAN_

Does black line near Przemyśl includes 1520 track?


----------



## rakcancer

Not as I know. It is standard gauge line.


----------



## rakcancer

More about opening new rail link to the Krakow (Balice) airport:
http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...pgraded-krakow-airport-rail-link-reopens.html


----------



## JanVL

Poznan station. The old communist part on the right will be soon redeveloped as presented earlier in this thread.










http://epoznan.pl/news-news-61360-Lawica_zamknieta,_nad_Poznaniem_lataja_balony._Zobacz_zdjecia


----------



## Matz32Z

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_tYVql2-Gk


----------



## JanVL

Pesa Dart presentation in Lublin


















































































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.989967911070305.1073741891.168057383261366&type=3


----------



## xkk

JanVL said:


> Poznan station. The old communist part on the right will be soon redeveloped as presented earlier in this thread.


This old building is neither communist nor capitalistic. It's just modernistic. Similarly this new one is not a railway station at all. It's just a shopping mall with railway ticket offices inside :nuts:


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...sed-emu-presented-to-przewozy-regionalne.html
> 
> *Modernised EMU presented to Przewozy Regionalne*
> 03 Oct 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POLAND: The first of 21 EN57 electric multiple-units modernised by Pesa subsidiary ZNTK Mińsk Mazowiecki was presented to national regional train operator Przewozy Regionalne at the Trako trade fair in Gdańsk on September 22.
> 
> The three-car EN57AL-2102 has a new livery, as well as a reconfigured interior. it has a total capacity of 455 passengers, including 180 seated. There are 20 tip-up seats, eight bicycle and two wheelchair spaces. There are two retention toilets including one that complies with PRM regulations, an audiovisual passenger information system and air-conditioning.
> 
> The train is 65·5 m long and 2 880 mm wide. Four 250 kW asynchronous traction motors give a maximum speed of 120 km/h
> 
> ...


----------



## JanVL

Gdansk railway station










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP....1443904664./1044147845603695/?type=3&theater


----------



## kostas97

Are all the most important lines double-tracked?


----------



## xkk

Generally yes. Look at this map for further information


----------



## rakcancer

^^ That image doesn't open. Could you re-post that map or give as a source? Thx.


----------



## nachalnik

Press release from PKP-Interciyt concerning the 2016 timetable:
http://www.intercity.pl/pl/site/o-n...li-jeszcze-krocej-i-bardziej-komfortowo!.html

presentation:
http://www.intercity.pl/pl/dokumenty/Dzial prasowy/Oferta Grupy PKP _2015_2016.pdf

Looks quite good!

+20% more train services:


development towards regular interval timetable:



shorter travel times:


more passengers already in 2015:




Google-translation of the press release:

_
The new offer of PKP Group for the season 2015/2016, which is even shorter and more comfortable!
Shorter travel times, more connections, new trains, platforms and stations - is the result of the largest in the history of the PKP Group investment program in comfort, worth 30 billion zł. Changes for the better cover all stages of the journey. PKP Group is already ready for the December timetable changes.

Already in mid-December, travelers will feel the effects more big investment program implemented by the PKP Group. Will be shorter journey times and disappear difficulties on many routes. There will be new connections, and most of PKP Intercity trains will be new or modernized. Will be opened further upgraded or built from scratch stations.

With the new distribution will be achieved another record-breaking journey times. It will take only five hours journey from Tri-City to Wroclaw. It's more than an hour less than before. Another record include travel time from Poznan - Krakow - less than 5 hours, which is about 45 minutes less than now. Faster also we go from the capital to Bielsko - Biala, Olsztyn, Bydgoszcz.

With the completion of modernization works also disappear difficulties on many routes, including one of the most popular, ie Warsaw - Lodz. The journey time will be only approx. Hours. Difficulties will not include on the route Wrocław - Rawicz and Warsaw - Bialystok. On the lines to Lodz and Bialystok are also achieved record-breaking journey times: on 19 and 34 minutes shorter than before.

The new timetable PKP Intercity will be: regular, symmetrical and communicated. Trains will depart at regular cycles, ie. Hourly from Warsaw to the seaside or to Krakow. Convenient will also change, thanks to four-fold increase in the number of communication conditions. Moreover, it will be possible to travel eg. From Gdynia to Krakow and back in one day. PKP Intercity number of calls will increase by 20% (from 302 to 365). The offer will increase, among others, on the routes: Gdynia - Wroclaw, Olsztyn - Bialystok and Warsaw - Kielce. On the new routes will depart trains EIP (Pendolino).

Since December Pendolino will travel to Rzeszow, Bielsko Biala and Gliwice. Thanks to gain new market of 1.7 million potential customers. In total, within trains category. EIC and the EIP will be 8.5 million people - said Jacek Leonkiewicz, president of PKP Intercity. - In addition to espresso, the grid will be more proposals for the inhabitants of smaller towns like Kielce, Lublin, Bydgoszcz and Olsztyn. It will be easier to plan your trip - he adds.

In addition, at the end of this year, most of PKP Intercity trains will be new or modernized. On the route set off the first of 60 modern electric multiple units. In the composition of the trains will also be 263 new and modernized wagons. The carrier PKP Group will issue a total of new trains 4 billion zł. Thanks to investments in rolling stock and improving passenger comfort, the company recorded a further increase in passenger numbers. For the first eight months of the year, PKP Intercity services to nearly 20 million passengers, an 20% increase compared to the previous year. The Company intends to close the year due to transported 30 million people.

Several hundred kilometers of track and dozens of line segments with better sometimes rides. Another 300 km of v 160 km / h. With the review by PKP PLK railway modernization program will significantly improve opportunities for all carriers - not just those of the PKP Group.

- Investments PLK for billions of zlotys is a coherent rail network, better passenger service at stations and stops, and increasingly attractive travel times. Another improvement, among others, by raising speeds on 2,400 km of long-distance trains, passengers will feel, regional and agglomeration. We improve the management of the timetable, to provide the most attractive fares and continue biggest ever investment - says Andrzej Filip Wojciechowski, president of PKP PLK.

Implemented by PKP SA railway modernization program until the end of 2015 will cost a billion dollars. Passengers will benefit from nearly 90 modern railway station facilities. This year will be available, inter alia completely renovated objects from Gliwice and Szczecin and Bydgoszcz new railway Index. For the convenience of travelers PKP SA introduces other facilities at railway stations. Objects are gradually adjusted to the needs of people with disabilities. In more than 120, you can take advantage of free internet access. In the largest facilities operate InfoDworce whose employees provide assistance to travelers.

- This new schedule is the result of three years of hard work from the PKP Group companies. It shows the new philosophy of process management, and billions invested in turn give passengers an absolutely new quality. - Says Piotr Ciżkowicz, a board member of PKP SA - After the Pendolino, which from December will go into additional routes, the time has come for modern warehouses Polish manufacturers. Apart from this modernized hundreds of kilometers of track, which is faster and safer journey and the subsequent renovated or built from scratch stations. In short, we worked intensively working to provide our customers with comfort at every stage of the journey from the entry to the station to reach the destination station - he added.
_


Nachalnik


----------



## xkk

rakcancer said:


> ^^ That image doesn't open. Could you re-post that map or give as a source? Thx.


In my browser it works. Maybe open the link:

http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/maps/poland/poland.gif


----------



## rakcancer

Ok, I think I got it. Thx


----------



## rakcancer

Found this interesting. List of countries with longest electrified railway network. Poland according to that list is in top 3 countries. It is a bit overestimated. (12k). Nevertheless, it is impressive that about 2/3 of network in use is electrified....
The other not that nice info from that chart is how many kilometers of railways has been closed since 1989. Before that Poland had 24k of tracks.



source:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_rail_transport_network_size


----------



## JanVL

First double-deckers made in Poland by Pesa

http://www.railvolution.net/railvolution/hors-doeuvres/km-double-deck-carriages-on-test-at-migrod


----------



## dreamladder

Great trains i think the train in polands are very neat and clean


----------



## rakcancer

Pila station under renovation:


irokalisz said:


> 04.10.2015 Piła Główna. Kilka słabych zdjęć :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zza szyby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na koniec przyjechała Arriva:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dworzec robi wrażenie. Zwłaszcza w środku.


----------



## rakcancer

Few more pics of Pila station: 



irokalisz said:


> Piła nocą:


----------



## rakcancer

Works on extension of PKM from Gdansk airport towards city of Gdynia (renovation of existing line). Green - recently open, red - under construction





espenkruger said:


>





espenkruger said:


>


----------



## ufonut

Gliwice


----------



## kmieciu

Inside of EN57.






 Inside of Dart.


----------



## Nowax

Newag 19WE


----------



## K85

I've checked in on this thread for a few months now, and notice that red L shape as a cover for stops. Is that a regional thing, a line thing, or national? I love how it looks!


----------



## kebe

What are you talking about? Aby photo?


----------



## markfos

I guess he meant PKM in Tricity (urban rapid rail).

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479563&page=4


----------



## chauffeur

K85 said:


> I've checked in on this thread for a few months now, and notice that red L shape as a cover for stops. Is that a regional thing, a line thing, or national? I love how it looks!


That one is regional (PKM) only.


----------



## JanVL

The Dart in Bydgoszcz



















https://www.facebook.com/PESAbydgoszcz


----------



## JanVL

The Greater-Poland regional railways want that all old trains disappear from the rails within 4 years. Therefore:

- At the end of the year a tender will be opened for 10-12 trains. Their specifications will be similar to the Pesa Elf, but the trains have to be longer
- 5 older EN-57s will be modernised. 7 were already modernised
- 4 Pesa Links that were rented from Pesa will be bought

500 mln zloty will be invested in new trains. Which is around 125 mln euro.

http://m.poznan.wyborcza.pl/poznan/...e-z-wielkopolski-maja-zniknac-wszystkie.html?


----------



## doc7austin

deleted


----------



## JanVL

Bydgoszcz station opened





































https://www.facebook.com/bydgoszczpl


----------



## JanVL

Flirt3 presentation in Olsztyn





































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.992619237471839.1073741893.168057383261366&type=3


----------



## JanVL

Dart presentation in Dęblin
































































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.990610904339339.1073741892.168057383261366&type=3


----------



## doc7austin

So, here are some impression from a recent domestic German overnight train journey between Cologne and Berlin. Why did I post the photos and video on the Polish Railways forum? Well, the sleeper car is operated by PKP Intercity and is part of the EuroNight EN 447 train Oberhausen - Warsaw. It offers an almost perfect overnight travel option with a 22:28 departure in Cologne and an 06:50 arrival in Berlin.










































If the video is not displayed properly, here is the direct link to youtube:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWO0CIKEnLI


----------



## JanVL

Pesa Link being prepared for the Lower-Silesian railways










https://www.facebook.com/KolejeDoln...0.1444496784./811382592292347/?type=3&theater


----------



## 8166UY

I really like the way the livery complements the design of the train.


----------



## Nexis




----------



## Nowax

XKF said:


> Pesa Dart
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


..


----------



## JanVL

Piła station modernised interiors:





































https://www.facebook.com/miastopila/posts/972135076177370


----------



## rakcancer

For those interested in seeing newly renovated line on Hel's peninsula:






source:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2zbkY4faZw


----------



## plus ratio quam vis

dreamladder said:


> Great trains i think the train in polands are very neat and clean



Actually there is quite a lot to do before we can say such words about Polish railway network and trains without exaggeration. Nevertheless Polish railways are changing for better very fast lately. Modernization of lines, stations, new trains. About 7 years ago we had modernization boom on motorways in Poland which is still ongoing. Just to give you an image of changes I'll say that a few years back Poland had almost zero motorway standard roads. In 2015 we have got 3390 km of such roads. Next 3900 km wil be built till the end of 2023. Right now there is 1800 km under construction and at tender stage.

Currently the same scenario is happening on Polish railways and it is fabulous. Modernized thousands of kilometres of rail network within decade is not a fantasy but an emerging fact.


----------



## JanVL

> Polish PKP Intercity to modernise fleet
> 
> PKP Intercity announced plans to modernise 400 carriages, 60 locomotives, as well as renovate and build a new service-building to upkeep its fleet for PLN 1.8 billion.
> 
> “From the beginning of the year, the amount of passengers has increased and we would like to continue this trend, since we believe that PKP Intercity has the potential,” said PKP board member Piotr Ciżkowicz .
> 
> The modernisation requires complete renovations to convert nearly 400 old-style carriages to contemporary compartmental, non-compartmental, restaurant, and so-called Combi carriages, which are supposed to fit the needs of passengers travelling in groups.
> 
> The new carriages will start travelling on national and international lines, for example Berlin-Poznań-Warsaw, in 2018.
> 
> Sixty locomotives will receive heightened safety features, cost effective features lowering maintenance costs, and an increase in speeds from 125 km/h to 160 km/h.
> 
> PKP Intercity plans to utilise PLN one billion of its own money as well as EU funding for the project. (ua/rg)


- See more at: http://www.thenews.pl/1/12/Artykul/...rcity-to-modernise-fleet#sthash.kbv5h09m.dpuf


----------



## xkk

^^
Is it EU07 after modernisation?


----------



## JanVL

Misiek144 said:


> Kolejne zdjęcia dolnośląskich jaszczurów
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zdjęcia pochodzą z *https://www.facebook.com/KolejeDolnoslaskieSA/posts/816088998488373*


..


----------



## JanVL

Pendolino:



AMS guy said:


>


----------



## JanVL

In September 2.5 mln people traveled with PKP Intercity, which is a growth of 20% compared to last year. In the first 8 months already more than 20 million people used the service, a growth of 20%. The company wants to reach 30 million this year. 

http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/59758/pkp_ic_we_wrzesniu_jeszcze_wieksze_wzrosty_niz_w_wakacje.html

Growth of passengers of PKP Intercity compared to last year


----------



## JanVL

Piła station waiting to be opened



irokalisz said:


> Moja chyba ostatnia fotorelacja z dworca Piła Główna. Tam już nie ma co focić bo dworzec praktycznie gotowy i czeka na otwarcie:


----------



## JanVL

Waiting at the Pesa factory...



KolejowyJerzyk said:


> Porcja "zdzisi".
> Jako że pogoda nie sprzyjała robieniu zdjęć to wybaczcie jeżeli będą niedoskonałe.
> 
> 1. ED161-003.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. ED161-001.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. I inny niezidentyfikowany Dart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Kuszetka 173A o numerze 50 51 59-78 012-9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Kolejna kuszetka o numerze 50 51 59-78 013-7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...





KolejowyJerzyk said:


> 6. Przyszła kuszetka numer -009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. I kolejna przyszła kuszetka, numer -010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Człon C przyszłego Darta nr. 017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. 2 człony jakiegoś tramwaju i pudło sypialnego
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Przyszła kuszetka numer -008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...





KolejowyJerzyk said:


> 11. Od lewej: SA139-014, za nim chowa się jakiś Dart dalej Link dla NEBu oraz SA139-012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12. Wspomniane SA139-014 i Link dla NEBu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14. Wtem z hali wynurzył się SA139-012, który pojechał do Inowrocławia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...


----------



## Shenkey

Hey all

With friends we are planning to visit Poland around new year.

What is the best way to get from Krakow to Warsaw. It should probably be train or a bus?

How long does it take and how much it costs? Do we have to reserve it?

We will travel on 26 and 30 of December in this direction.


----------



## kebe

Shenkey said:


> What is the best way to get from Krakow to Warsaw. It should probably be train or a bus?


It depends... What do you prefer and how much many or time have got?



Shenkey said:


> How long does it take and how much it costs? Do we have to reserve it?


Bus... Up to 4:15-6 hr (from 1pln - 60pln) 
Train... from 2:30 - 3:00 (120-140 pln) to up 5hr (cheaper trains ~60 pln)
Plane... ~45min flight (from 115pln ...)

If you want it cheaper - reserve it.



Shenkey said:


> We will travel on 26 and 30 of December in this direction.


Between 25-28th should be no problem. From 29th people are rushing for NYE and 1) tickets are more expensive 2) some trains/buses could be full. After 1st od January it may be a disaster


----------



## CarlB

Shenkey said:


> Hey all
> 
> With friends we are planning to visit Poland around new year.
> 
> What is the best way to get from Krakow to Warsaw. It should probably be train or a bus?
> 
> How long does it take and how much it costs? Do we have to reserve it?
> 
> We will travel on 26 and 30 of December in this direction.


BUS: http://www.polskibus.com/en cost: 9-30 zł 4-5 hours
Train: http://intercity.pl/en/ cost: pendolino from 49-180 zł 2,5 hours

Train is better but you must buy it in advance to get best price! Stations: Kraków Główny - Warszawa Centralna


----------



## paf1

Traveling across Poland in winter is usually a terrible because of weather conditions. Get ready for it!


----------



## JanVL

Bydgoszcz



Sobol (Miki) said:


> Mała relacja z Dworca Bydgoszcz Główna po zdjęciu rusztowań z prześwitu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Za ogrodzeniem trwają jeszcze prace nad częścią rekreacyjną.
> 
> 
> Z peronu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaraz po wyjściu ze srodka.
> 
> 
> I na koniec widok ogólny.


----------



## dkzg

@paf1
Only in Poland? For example Germany, France or UK are free of weather conditions? Be serious, please.


----------



## Shenkey

Thanks for all the info, the train site is just a bit weird as It does not show any trains after 24 of December for me.


----------



## kebe

Shenkey said:


> Thanks for all the info, the train site is just a bit weird as It does not show any trains after 24 of December for me.


Keep calm. On December new country rail timetable deployment takes place. At the moment there is a draft. Until it doesn't be commited you won't be able to buy tickets. Wait ~ 2-3 weeks.

http://rozklad.plk-sa.pl/Plakaty
Type - "Kraków Główny", Ważny od - 2015-12-13, Odjazdy


----------



## Shenkey

So that would be it, thanks


----------



## kebe

dkzg said:


> @paf1
> Only in Poland? For example Germany, France or UK are free of weather conditions? Be serious, please.


We have a unique combination of indolence crisis management, misinformation, very adverse weather events, as well as the railway network during the upgrade. This "package of factors" causing a nationwide hatred of railway services. And this situation is repeated in the last few years. One of which took place during the December summit travel and led to the resignation of the transport minister (or another's - CEO of PKP Informatyka (PKP IT Dep.)).

Oh yes. Be prepared


----------



## Deo

Shenkey said:


> Hey all
> 
> With friends we are planning to visit Poland around new year.
> 
> What is the best way to get from Krakow to Warsaw. It should probably be train or a bus?
> 
> How long does it take and how much it costs? Do we have to reserve it?
> 
> We will travel on 26 and 30 of December in this direction.


You have also LuxExpress bus (from 3h 30m to 4h 55m):
http://bilety.luxexpress.eu/en/trips-timetable


----------



## thompsongda

paf1 said:


> Traveling across Poland in winter is usually a terrible because of weather conditions. Get ready for it!


One of the dumbest posts I've ever seen, really. Are you trying to say, that 40kms traffic jam in Germany, 20 kms traffic jam in Spain, over 800 kms traffic jams all over France, 1600 kms all over Belgium and so on, are not a problem...?


----------



## JanVL

Przystanek PKM Gdańsk Jasień by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr


Przystanek PKM Gdańsk Jasień by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr


Przystanek PKM Gdańsk Jasień by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

Lodz Fabryczna










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128035092#post128035092


----------



## Rombi

^^


----------



## JanVL

Petr said:


> Warsaw West Update:
> Station will be opened in December.
> 
> http://www.transport-publiczny.pl/w...szawa-zachodnia-otwarcie-w-grudniu-50597.html


..


----------



## JanVL

DSC_1614 by Maciej 78, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

Kluczbork



Maciej78 said:


> Kluczbork. Bliźniak Jarocina
> DSC_1727 by Maciej 78, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_1729 by Maciej 78, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_1731 by Maciej 78, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_1735 by Maciej 78, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_1740 by Maciej 78, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_1737 by Maciej 78, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_1738 by Maciej 78, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_1739 by Maciej 78, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

..



karol.ldz said:


> Lindleya można przejść od Narutowicza do Węglowej.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## mr.cool

Now that PiS has won the elections in Poland, how will this change the plans for railway construction if at all? Do they have different priorities for railways? I'd like to know all your thoughts...


----------



## Rombi

Let's not talk about it. 
Maybe they will not notice that there is such a thing like infrastructure, and they will let it working as it is.


----------



## Beck's

JanVL said:


> Bydgoszcz


It looks like a giant punch office


----------



## Urbanista1

Rombi said:


> Let's not talk about it.
> Maybe they will not notice that there is such a thing like infrastructure, and they will let it working as it is.


yes I hope intelligence and not emotions prevail here. Here is their chance to show how their stewardship of the country will improve life. They know well enough that tampering with what works, making it less efficient like the road building authority will only give them less money to fulfill election promises that are intended to solve Poland's most pressing problems, quality of life/good jobs and demographics. If they fail this test, they know even the people who supported them to get a majority will abandon them.


----------



## Nowax

lmateusz said:


> Dębica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fot. SkyPhoto*
> https://www.facebook.com/skyphotopl/


..


----------



## chauffeur

160 km/h.


----------



## thompsongda

160 is in my opinion not enough. I mean, I would really like to see 220-250. Cause atm you need 2:50h to get from Gdansk to Warsaw. And even now when I'm going to Warsaw I have a dilemma, car or train. But if they manage to reduce this time to 1-1:30h with 50-100 PLN ticket, everytime I will take a train instead of car.


----------



## Weissenberg

thompsongda said:


> 160 is in my opinion not enough. I mean, I would really like to see 220-250. Cause atm you need 2:50h to get from Gdansk to Warsaw. And even now when I'm going to Warsaw I have a dilemma, car or train. But if they manage to reduce this time to 1-1:30h with 50-100 PLN ticket, everytime I will take a train instead of car.


AFAIK, Poland doesn't even have the infrastructure to support 220-250 km/h. BTW, is it me or do Darts look like they're missing some plates covering the motors, AC and other parts.


----------



## Richard_P

Weissenberg said:


> AFAIK, Poland doesn't even have the infrastructure to support 220-250 km/h.


 Yes it does, the CMK trunk line despite being from outset designed as 250 km/h line is now seeing 200 km/h services and is undergoing upgrades which eventually should allow this 250 km/h operations although it is still far from fruition, but the line is already there it only needs to be optimised for higher speeds. As for Warszawa - Gdańsk, 1/3 of it will be cleared for 200 km/h after ERTMS level 2 will be commissioned so travel times are yet to be reduced.


----------



## Weissenberg

Richard_P said:


> Yes it does, the CMK trunk line despite being from outset designed as 250 km/h line is now seeing 200 km/h services and is undergoing upgrades which eventually should allow this 250 km/h operations although it is still far from fruition, but the line is already there it only needs to be optimised for higher speeds. As for Warszawa - Gdańsk, 1/3 of it will be cleared for 200 km/h after ERTMS level 2 will be commissioned so travel times are yet to be reduced.


Except that Darts will be operating on neither the Warsaw-Gdansk route nor the CMK line.


----------



## Richard_P

Weissenberg said:


> Except that Darts will be operating on neither the Warsaw-Gdansk route nor the CMK line.


 Maybe for the first 5 years due to subsidy rules won't but after that they may. On other hand 20 Flirt 3 EMUs bought earlier with similar specification to Darts with maximum speed of 160 km/h are dedicated for routes in which some go through mentioned lines with sections which are/will be suitable for 200 km/h or higher ... .


----------



## Weissenberg

Richard_P said:


> Maybe for the first 5 years due to subsidy rules won't but after that they may. On other hand 20 Flirt 3 EMUs bought earlier with similar specification to Darts with maximum speed of 160 km/h are dedicated for routes in which some go through mentioned lines with sections which are/will be suitable for 200 km/h or higher ... .


That's true, but IIRC PKP is widely known for making bad business moves, so it doesn't surprise me a bit.


----------



## Richard_P

^^I don't know whether this is bad business move or just bad experience with Pendolino subsidy where 250 km/h speed was deemed by EU "excessive" because "Poland doesn't have suitable tracks" and other bull crap most probably posed by Germany afraid that those trains may be used on trains to Berlin. Meanwhile EU didn't spotted problem in fact that Pendolino are three voltage sets while submitting them to internal routes meant that only 3 kV DC is used :nuts: So most probably due to that either Flirt or Dart are set for 160 km/h only which frankly isn’t a problem at this moment, the disadvantage will came in near future. So those trains are good but not perfect deal.


----------



## TedStriker

Freightliner Dragon on test


----------



## rakcancer

In the meantime. 100 years old swing bridge is being dismantle after opening new one over Death Wisla river in Gdansk. Bridge is a part of newly restored fright line connecting North Port in Gdansk to the rest of country via town of Pruszcz Gdanski (LK226):
source:
https://www.facebook.com/PTMKŻ-217161421666997/


----------



## JanVL

..



fixall said:


> W zeszły weekend postanowiłem pojeździć trochę pociągami PKP IC w tym feralnymi pociągami ciągniętymi przez lokomotywy Gama. Poniżej kilka moich uwag i spostrzeżeń.
> Podróż odbywałem na bilecie weekendowym MAX kupionym przez internet. I tu okazało się, że ta forma jest jeszcze mało znana wśród konduktorów i przy dosłownie każdej kontroli wydrukowane bilety były oglądane z każdej strony i kontrola trwała kilka minut.
> Podróż rozpoczęliśmy (było nas dwóch) w pociągu TLK Luna do Zagórza. Skład 14 wagonów, w składzie 4 grupy: do Zagórza, Krynicy, Zakopanego i Przemyśla. Pomimo piątku specjalnych tłumów nie było, standardowo najwięcej ludzi pojechało do Zakopanego. W taniej kuszetce do Krynicy która jechaliśmy nie więcej niż 20 osób, 6 łącznie z nami w Stróżach przesiada się do wagonów do Zagórza.
> Niestety w Krakowie pociąg stoi godzinę podczas których jest dzielony/łączony i jest to robione w taki sposób (bardzo "ostre" hamowania, krzyki rewidentów)że nie sposób się nie obudzić tak więc między 2 a 3 przymusowa pobudka.
> Pociąg punktualnie melduje się w Stróżach, gdzie skład dzielony jest na część krynicką która odjeżdża z lokomotywą EU07-077 i zagórską do której podczepia się prototypowa Gama 111Db-001.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wbrew dodatkowi 2 wagony z Gdyni to zwykłe dwójki zamiast zdeklasowanych jedynek.
> W pociągu jest około 75 osób z których:
> - 15 wysiada w Gorlicach Zagórzanach
> - 6 w Jaśle
> - 3 w Jedliczach
> - 6 w Krośnie
> - 30 w Sanoku
> - 15 w Zagórzu
> Pociąg punktualnie melduje się w Zagórzu choć po drodze wielokrotnie lokomotywa była gaszona na kilka minut (min w Krośnie). Zresztą silnik wyłączany jest przy każdej okazji: po przyjeździe do Zagórza, po oblocie, przed urwaniem się w Jaśle i po oblocie i po przyjeździe do Rzeszowa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W Zagórzu pojawiają się młodzi panowie w celu posprzątania składu ale robią to dość szybko i dość pobieżnie (walające się po korytarzu butelki i...parówka) Ale kto ich tam sprawdzi....
> Po niecałej godzinie pociąg odjeżdża jako TLK Staszic do Bydgoszczy. W Zagórzu wsiada 21 osób a po trasie wsiada niewiele osób: 4 w Sanoku, 7 w Krośnie i 6 w Jaśle. Wszyscy oprócz nas jadą pociągiem dalej niż do Rzeszowa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Również do Rzeszowa pociąg dojeżdża co do minuty i natychmiast do składu podjeżdża SU160-002 a na tył pociągu dołączane są 3 wagony klasy 2 a robi to SM42-583 należąca do PR. 111Db-001 odstawiona zostaje na boczny tor. Co ciekawe nie zjeżdża na tankowanie. Jak duże są zbiorniki Gamy??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalsza podróż ma odbyć się pociągiem IC Siemiradzki więc jest pewien niepokój czy odjedziemy planowo. I tu niespodzianka, część zamojska z lokomotywą SU160-003 melduje się punktualnie. W zamojskiej części ludzi sporo. Do części zamojskiej na czoło pociągu EU07-341 dołącza 2 wagony 170A które niespełna godzinę wcześniej przyjechały w IC Wyspiański. Oznaczenie zmienione jest dopiero po dołączeniu ich do grupy zamojskiej co powoduje pewne zamieszanie okazuje się że wagon 16 to wagon 17 a 15 to 16. W zasadzie wszyscy pasażerowie muszą się przesiąść.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prawdopodobnie w wyniku wielokrotnych odwołań pociągu Luna/Staszic w Rzeszowie jest nadwyżka wagonów do Staszica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I okazuje się że wszystkie 3 pociągi ciągnięte Gamami przyjeżdżają punktualnie co do minuty.
> W dalszą drogę do Wrocławia udajemy się w pociągu IC Siemiradzki w wagonie 170A. Były różne opinie o tych wagonach ale ja osobiście jest bardzo pozytywnie zaskoczony. W mojej ocenie bardzo dobre, wygodne i ciche wagony. Jedyną dziwną rzeczą są otwory w drzwiach do szafy elektrycznej która wygląda jakby była wycięta wyrzynarką przez jakiegoś Janusza w garażu bez pomalowania krawędzi. Tak jest w obu wagonach i wygląda to tandetnie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W Krakowie dołączane jest 6 wagonów i zmieniana jest lokomotywa na EP09-001. Ludzi bardzo dużo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ponieważ dołączony jest Wars niezwłocznie się tam udajemy.
> Wbrew temu co było tu gdzieś kiedyś pisane obsługa jest 2 osobowa (bardzo miłe młode dziewczyny).
> Nowością dla mnie jest nowa forma menu. Nie jest to jak w ED250 książeczka ale dwustronnie zadrukowana kartka dla mnie o wiele wygodniejsza.W menu pojawiły się hot dogi i mufinki. Hot dogi co prawda w wersji mega okrojonej tj tylko parówka i tylko z ketchupem i musztardą. Cena 6 zł lub 9,99 za zestaw z Coca Colą 0,5. Cena wg mnie przystępna ale wydaje mi się że ludzie o nich po prostu nie wiedzą bo niby skąd. Wg mnie menu powinno być naklejone na stoliku w przedziale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zamawiamy klasykę czyli, żur(flaki) i schabowy plus oczywiście piwo. I tu miłe zaskoczenie. Przyzwyczajony do barów spodziewałem się mikro zupki w plastikowej mikromiseczce a dostajemy dość dużą porcję zupy w tekturowej ale estetycznej misce i BARDZO dużą porcję schabowego na nowym dla mnie typie tekturowego talerza.
> Wszystko jak zwykle pyszne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zainteresowanie Warsem spore. Do Wrocławia dziewczyny sprzedają z 10 schabowych i mniej więcej tyle samo zup. Do tego naleśniki, pierogi i kilka hot dogów a także niezliczoną ilość kawy. Ruch naprawdę był spory.
> 
> Następny dzień to podróż TLK Aurora do Kudowy.
> Korzystam z kilku minut i zaglądam do stojącego obok Centaurusa. Kuszetka 140A pusta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bardzo podoba mi się ta zmodernizowana lokomotywa SU42. Jest wręcz idealna do tego pociągu, idealna była by tez do pociągów do Zagórza i Zamościa. Zastanawiam się dlaczego w IC podjęto decyzję żeby skierować tam lokomotywy Gama.
> W pociągu pusto. W sumie 20 osób. Do Kudowy razem z kierpociem dojeżdżają 4 osoby. I to chyba taki standard bo kierpoć mówi że jak ostatnio kilka dni temu jeździł to dojechało 2. Kierpoć jakiś równy chłop bo latał po pociągu i zbierał nakrętki z butelek i na pożegnanie przybijał piątki z grupą młodzieży która wysiadła w Kłodzku.
> Ale fajnie było po już prawie 14 latach przejechać się do Kudowy z łbem w otwartym oknie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powrót Pendolino podczas którego utwierdziłem się w przekonaniu, że najsłabszym punktem tych pociągów jest...obsługa Warsu.
> Nie wiedzieć czemu obsługa urządziła sobie w przedziale szatnie i leżały jakieś walizki, porozrzucane buty, wiszące koszule. Wars opuściłem w Lublińcu i to tak wszystko sobie leżało. Pominę standard czyli mało dyskretną obsługę czyli krzyki przez pół sali: " DWA SCHABOWE WZIĄŁ" bo to jest zawsze jak jadę.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Podsumowując, wyjazd udany, wszystkie pociągi punktualne, czyste i ciepłe. Wg mnie widać wyraźnie że kolej odzyskuje pozycję na linii Rzeszów - Wrocław. Niezły tabor, wyremontowane( nie wszystkie jeszcze) stacje. No i to co cieszy czyli dość sporo ludzi.
> Gamy dały tego dnia redę choć obawy były wielkie. Oby więcej takich wyjazdów


----------



## JanVL

..



krystiand said:


> 21.02.2016
> Bydgoszcz Wschód - na dole Stadler, na górze Pesa. To miejsce jeszcze wielokrotnie się w tym wątku pojawi


----------



## JanVL

*Lodz station*



misiek-lodz said:


> .
> To ja wrzucę, skoro nikt nie chce  Wybrane tylko, z ciekawszym widokiem.
> Pod TYM LINKIEM dużo więcej
> 
> 
> Część 1/3:
> 
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDN...


----------



## JanVL

..



misiek-lodz said:


> .
> Część 2/3:
> 
> 
> 17.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDN...


----------



## JanVL

..



> misiek-lodz said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Część 3/3:
> 
> 
> 32.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 34.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 43.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 47.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koniec.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mac_07

ED78, the fastest train in the West Pomeranian province:


----------



## Hamster333

Solec Kujawski 



kolmatej said:


>


----------



## Hamster333

Gliwice


Megaziom said:


> fot. Mosquidron - Foto i Video z lotu komara


----------



## rakcancer

Amazing transformation of Bydgoszcz -East railway station part of transport hub in city:



krystiand said:


> Węzeł przesiadkowy Bydgoszcz Wschód - porównanie roku 2012 z 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Górą jeżdżą tramwaje
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Po lewej za niebieską wiatą jest dawny budynek dworcowy, dzisiaj opuszczony, pewnie kiedyś się sam zawali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Więcej zdjęć porównawczych i innych pokazujących więcej stanu obecnego: http://bydgoszczwbudowie.blogspot.com/2016/02/przed-i-po-bydgoszcz-wschod.html


----------



## Marbur66

Lodz Fabryczna looks incredible.


----------



## Surel

rakcancer said:


> Massive works on upgrading Warszawa - Bialystok line, part of Rail-Baltica connecting Europe with Baltic states.
> More pics and info:
> http://www.rail-baltica.pl/multimedia/zdjecia/wolomin-i-zielonka-19/
> 
> http://s96.photobucket.com/user/rak...2016-03-09 at 9.53.56 PM_zpsnwm5tzd4.png.html




What will be the speed max of this route? Is there speed overview for this route?


----------



## Richard_P

Surel said:


> What will be the speed max of this route? Is there speed overview for this route?


 Far beyond imagination - 160 km/h


----------



## Rebasepoiss

What's the route of Rail Baltica in Poland after Bialystok? Does it go through Sokolka and Augustow?


----------



## Richard_P

Rebasepoiss said:


> What's the route of Rail Baltica in Poland after Bialystok? Does it go through Sokolka and Augustow?


 No, due to "ecologist" protests it was changed and goes to Ełk (single track electrified line at present direction change for passenger trains in Białystok required) and then to Suwałki (single track diesel operated line with reversal in Olecko) plus reversal at Suwałki terminus station if train will go further to Baltics. So this is much bigger issue than modernisation of Warszawa - Białystok line. Due to that line from Białystok to Baltics must be build almost from scratch addressing mentioned earlier problems although at present there aren’t any details of how it would look after reconstruction while trains still run through Augustów.


----------



## Nowax

Newag Impuls


----------



## chauffeur

Blue Jarosław:


>


 https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...4912610&type=3


----------



## ufonut

Gliwice



Megaziom said:


> Fot. Antoni Witwicki


----------



## Rombi

How to recognise that the photo has been made in Poland?
Look at these retard looking platforms with pink edges designed by retard people thinking that we are retards and will start to fall on trails without them...security is very important thing in Poland where we get also hundreds of kilometers of yellow barriers along the sidewalks.


----------



## panthiocodin

In UK is even worse and nobody complain about it so just stop moaning coz you are overreacting right now with no doubts mukka!


----------



## suasion

^^^^^^^^

Are the red areas not the polish equivalent of the stand behind yellow or white lines found in other European stations?

For instance in Ireland where there are yellow lines and automated announcements when a non-stopping train is passing.


----------



## Balsen

Rombi said:


> How to recognise that the photo has been made in Poland?
> Look at these retard looking platforms with pink edges designed by retard people thinking that we are retards and will start to fall on trails without them...security is very important thing in Poland where we get also hundreds of kilometers of yellow barriers along the sidewalks.


whats wrong with these edges?? :lol: I kinda like them


----------



## thompsongda

I agree. What's the problem with these egdes? The real problem is this:



















Is this even possible to design something worse than this?


----------



## zaphod

So when its icy, grandma doesn't fall off a 5 meter high embankment onto an adjacent railroad track?

Or its some kind of informed design, where even a small fence says "hint, if you try to walk down there you are trespassing and also a huge idiot" much better than a sign ever could.


----------



## Matz32Z

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxullhZ08s8


----------



## Kpc21

I think the moaning is rather about the design - why do the barriers have to be blue and yellow?

About the pink platform edges, it's not a security issue (we have these thick lines anyway - painted, and on new platforms having also protruding "buttons" for the blind).

On newly built platforms in Łódź they are normally gray, not pink. But it's because there were some actions taken to persuade the railway infrastructure operator (PKP PLK S.A.) not to make them pink.

See:


----------



## DocentX

Łódź - new train station 



karol.ldz said:


>


----------



## Nowax

New railway connection between Kraków and Zakopane

Visualization - http://www.zablocie-krzemionki.pl/360/












1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









Originally Posted by Maciek9102


----------



## JanVL

Bydgoszcz



MISIO-JUL said:


> Taras otwarty, można śmigać na górę. Jeszcze dwie foty na koniec inwestycji.


----------



## Sunfuns

Nowax said:


> New railway connection between Kraków and Zakopane
> 
> Visualization - http://www.zablocie-krzemionki.pl/360/


Could you please provide a bit more background on what exactly is being built and why. Is it a short stretch (600 m) in Krakow itself that would allow a shorter connection to Zakopane line? If so how are trains traveling between those two cities now?


----------



## Mac_07

Pendolino - first time in Kolobrzeg:


----------



## Nowax

Sunfuns said:


> Could you please provide a bit more background on what exactly is being built and why. Is it a short stretch (600 m) in Krakow itself that would allow a shorter connection to Zakopane line? If so how are trains traveling between those two cities now?












Built new tracks (Projektowana łacznica kolejowa on the map) will enable the launch of a rapid and direct railway connection between Krakow Main St. - Skawina and continue to Oswiecim and Zakopane. As a result, no longer necessary stops passenger trains at the station Krakow Plaszow , which were needed to change the direction of travel. After completion of the investment journey from Krakow to Zakopane will be shortened by about 15 minutes. In addition, the resulting new tracks will launch a direct connection between stations Krakow Main (Główny) - Kraków Krzeminoki as part of Krakow local railway connection - red line on the map. (Google translate)


----------



## JanVL

*Goczałkowice-Zdrój *

Before










After










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132181164#post132181164


----------



## JanVL

> The European Investment Bank (EIB) has provided funding for a €250 million upgrade of Poland’s railway infrastructure along the TEN-T North Sea–Baltic Corridor.
> 
> The European Investment Bank has announced it will be lending €250 million to PKP Polskie Linie Kolejowe S.A. to support the modernisation of the 171 km section of railway line between Warsaw and Lublin and refurbishment of the Łuków–Lublin freight bypass along a 51 km stretch both for passenger and freight rail traffic.


http://www.europeanrailwayreview.co...b-loan-poland-railway-infrastructure-upgrade/


----------



## rakcancer

Start of construction of new train station in city of Pulawy.
More info : 
http://kurierkolejowy.eu/aktualnosc...czyna-budowe-nowego-dworca-pulawy-miasto.html


----------



## ufonut

Library in Rumia Railway Station wins the first price in the world for interior design (single space design category). It was the only such entry in the competition from Europe.

Photos of Rumia Station library are here:

http://www.sikorawnetrza.com/train-station-reborn-stacja-kultura-rumia-poland


----------



## rakcancer

^^ It deserved that.


----------



## markfos

^^ Check out this comparision, before and after.

http://culture.pl/pl/artykul/stacja-kultura-w-rumi


----------



## GojiMet86

I will be travelling to Krakow towards the end of July. I probably will not see much trains and buses, but if I do, what should I be on the lookout for? Any old rolling stock set to retire soon, etc.?


----------



## soremi

I was in Goczalkowice Zdroj yesterday and I have to admit that old railwaystation is really nice. Even if you can't buy ticket you can go to toilet and be in warm waiting for train, read book from library, newspapers... I felt like in luxury dentist waitingroom.


----------



## ufonut

Modernized railway station in Szczecin opened to the public last night.


----------



## markfos

del


----------



## Nowax

Construction of the railway liaisons Krakow Zabłocie – Krakow Krzemionki (Krakow - Zakopane line)

http://cracow.today/new-railway-in-cracow/









1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## Nowax

11








12








13








14








15








16








17








18








19








20








21









http://lovekrakow.pl/galeria/ogromna-inwestycja-kolejowa-w-podgorzu-zdjecia-z-drona_2569.html


----------



## thompsongda

I'm sorry, but Szczecin looks *terrible*!


----------



## Chris80678

del


----------



## Chris80678

thompsongda said:


> I'm sorry, but Szczecin looks *terrible*!


I respect your opinion but I think Szczecin's new railway station looks great and not terrible


----------



## uunxx

Chris80678 said:


> I respect your opinion but I think Szczecin's new railway station looks great and not terrible


It's so 90's, the exterior makes no sense to me and the interior looks cheap and uninspired, it will age badly.

Also it doesn't look very accessible, steep stairs everywhere hno:


ufonut said:


>


----------



## Chris80678

uunxx said:


> It's so 90's, the exterior makes no sense to me and the interior looks cheap and uninspired, it will age badly.
> 
> Also it doesn't look very accessible, steep stairs everywhere hno:


I do see some lifts though


----------



## Nowax

Newag Impuls for Małopolska Voivodeship (First 6 to be delivered by the end of November)










More photos:
http://lovekrakow.pl/aktualnosci/gallery_14568.html

More info:
http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...view/newag-signs-malopolska-emu-contract.html


----------



## Blizz_krk

^^^^



Blizz_krk said:


> http://kurierkolejowy.eu/aktualnosc...rodukcje-impulsow-dla-kolei-malopolskich.html
> 
> 
> kilka zdjęć pudła z innej perspektywy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tak więc jest to pięcioczłonowy Impuls.


----------



## Kpc21

Interesting painting scheme. And the technical information at the bottom of the train is in a non-typical font, as for the Polish railways. Normally it's something similar to the technical lettering which is taught in primary schools.


----------



## JanVL

Some of Greater-Poland's stations 

Kolo










Puszczykówko










Chodzież










Kościan










Lubon










Środa Wielkopolska










Wronki










Swarzędz










http://poznan.wyborcza.pl/poznan/56,36037,20064393,polecamy,,10.html


----------



## JanVL

It is confirmed a tunnel under the city will be build between two stations in Lodz with 2 underground stations in the center to be constructed as well.


----------



## xkk

Actually this map is accurate not enough. Here more detailed maps showing future uderground line




























































































http://lodz.wyborcza.pl/lodz/56,35136,14518030,tunel-za-1-5-mld-zl,,1.html


----------



## JanVL

Jaroslaw



ReefGear said:


> *Dworzec w Jarosławiu* - otwarty w 1977 roku, po remoncie w 2016 roku.
> 
> Elewacja północna w stanie pierwotnym:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (źródło)
> 
> Przed remontem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obecnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elewacja południowa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wnętrze:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (źródło)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Więcej aktualnych zdjęć dworca w wątku o architekturze PRL.


----------



## JanVL

..



Megaziom said:


> Gliwice.
> 
> Podobno do końca czerwca mają skończyć.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Po prawej miejsce, w którym ma stanąć centrum przesiadkowe


----------



## ascariss

For those not fluent in polish 



JanVL said:


> Podobno do końca czerwca mają skończyć.


Most likely to be finished by end of June




JanVL said:


> Po prawej miejsce, w którym ma stanąć centrum przesiadkowe


On the right, future location of the transfer station/centre.


----------



## JanVL

*Gniezno*

Before



















Now



tomashec said:


> Gniezno dworzec kolejowy (6) by Tomasz Hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Gniezno dworzec kolejowy (1) by Tomasz Hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Gniezno dworzec kolejowy (5) by Tomasz Hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Gniezno dworzec kolejowy (4) by Tomasz Hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Gniezno dworzec kolejowy (3) by Tomasz Hejna, on Flickr
> 
> Gniezno dworzec kolejowy (2) by Tomasz Hejna, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

Bydgoszcz East



krystiand said:


> Węzeł przesiadkowy Bydgoszcz Wschód - porównanie roku 2012 z 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Górą jeżdżą tramwaje
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Po lewej za niebieską wiatą jest dawny budynek dworcowy, dzisiaj opuszczony, pewnie kiedyś się sam zawali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Więcej zdjęć porównawczych i innych pokazujących więcej stanu obecnego: http://bydgoszczwbudowie.blogspot.com/2016/02/przed-i-po-bydgoszcz-wschod.html


----------



## Mac_07

The historic train in Kolobrzeg (see description)


----------



## JanVL

*Lodz Fabryczna by Tomzaw999*




























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133114813#post133114813


----------



## marius_NE

I was and still am impressed with the speed and quality of the infrastructure change in Poland in the last 10 years. Great job, keep it up!


----------



## rakcancer

Thank you.


----------



## Kpc21

More Łódź Fabryczna:
http://gtlodz.eu/img-wezel_multimodalny_w_budowie,38003.html


----------



## JanVL

New station in Solec Kujawski





































http://www.pomorska.pl/wiadomosci/s...ania-kosztowalo-to-miliony-zdjecia,10118964,/



















http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/wiadomosci/w-solcu-kujawskim-otwarcie-nowego-dworca-77016.html




























http://bydgoszcz.wyborcza.pl/bydgoszcz/51,48722,20252794.html?i=29


----------



## rakcancer

^^ For 15k town it looks pretty impressive.


----------



## JanVL

Warsaw Central Station










https://www.facebook.com/PKP.Interc...057383261366/1122801377786957/?type=3&theater


----------



## Nowax

Kraków - Zabłocie - ED160


----------



## Nowax

EN57


----------



## Nowax

Construction of the railway liaisons Krakow Zabłocie – Krakow Krzemionki (Krakow - Zakopane line) 




Pioxat said:


>


----------



## Grzegorz.Janoszka

First time after the war, after 77 lat of no service, last weekend the connection between Białystok, PL and Kaunas, LT was initiated.
The stops on Polish side are in Czarna Białostocka, Sokółka, Dąbrowa Białostocka, Augustów, Suwałki and Trakiszki and on Lithuanian side in Mariampol and Kazlu Ruda.
The journey takes 5h one way.

Text in Polish and photos: http://bialystok.wyborcza.pl/bialys...-kowna-pierwszy-raz-po-77-latach-zdjecia.html


----------



## chauffeur

Some photos of the Warszawa Gdańska railway station during upgrading:


Tutti Frutti said:


>





Tutti Frutti said:


>





Tutti Frutti said:


>





Tutti Frutti said:


>





Tutti Frutti said:


>





Tutti Frutti said:


>


----------



## ufonut

New station in Solec Kujawski (more photos)



jacek_73 said:


> Tymczasem w Solcu Kujawskim:


----------



## Baxon79

Several trains on the newly modernized section of LK91 (E30) railroad between Brzesko and Tarnów.


----------



## Nowax

Krakow Krzemionki 


















http://www.psmkms.krakow.pl/index.php/kolej/linie-kolejowe/1348-budowa-lacznicy-kolejowej-krakow-zablocie-krakow-krzemionki


----------



## drewd

Poland's railway modernization is impressive, I'm looking forward to further development. :banana:.


----------



## Kpc21

Łódź Fabryczna from July 9th, A.D. 2016:


Grzechu_G said:


> Dokumentacja z dnia 9 lipca Roku Pańskiego 2016, ale ino z punktu


Ctd.:


Grzechu_G said:


> cd.


----------



## Harbornite

*[SK] Approval runs in Hungary with EU46-507/509/510*

PKP Cargo's Vectrons have returned from Hungary after tests, they are seen being hauled an ES64F4 Eurosprinter. 



> A picture from this afternoon: PKP Cargo ES 64 F4-153 hauls EU46-507, 509 and 510. The three Vectron locomotives come back from Hungary, where they did approval runs in order to get homologated for revenue service in that country. We thank Vladislav Bokora for the image from Železná Studienka ('Eisenbrunnen Bratislava').












www.railcolor.net/index.php?nav=1405330&id=9081&action=dview


----------



## chauffeur

^^


> A picture from this afternoon: *PKP Cargo ES 64 F4-153* hauls EU46-507, 509 and 510. (...)


PKP class EU43.


----------



## Harbornite

chauffeur said:


> ^^
> 
> PKP class EU43.


Well technically you can call them either. Anyway, i think PKP Cargo have now returned all their leased EU43s and they might even remove the one that they own from their fleet.


----------



## Harbornite

*[PL] PKP Intercity wants 40 new electric locomotives*

PKP Intercity have put a tender out for 40 new electrics of 160km/h top speed to replace some of their older locomotives (EP07s and EP09s). Some EP07s will be refurbished.













> The new PKP IC management team, appointed in march 2016, has developed a new roadmap for the purchase of modern rolling stock. The operator wants to spend over one billion zlotys on new trains, which PKP SA has capitalized after selling of PKP Energetyka.
> 
> Firstly it is planned to buy 40 new electric locomotives with a top speed of 160 kph for PKP IC. It’s quite a revolution. During the past years, PKP IC focused only on the refurbishment of existing locomotives. The last contract for new electrics was signed in 2008. Then PKP IC ordered ten Siemens ES64U4 locomotives in multi-system configuration. These are now being used for the more prestegious trains towards Germany and the Czech Republic, among others.
> 
> 
> The new machines can become the new core of PKP IC’s long distance locomotive fleet for domestic services. And they are needed. Loco hauled trains on inland connections are still the exclusive domain of old types of machines, which can not go on forever.
> 
> A tender should be announced later this year. Making it possible to introduce the first locomotives in 2019. Manufacturers will have enough time to realize the contract. Obviously, Newag and Pesa Bygdoszcz from Poland, which are offering products like Griffin and Gama respectivily, will be strong contestants. From abroad, Bombardier, Siemens and Skoda can compete with the Polish producers.


http://railcolornews.com/2016/07/09/pl-40-new-electric-locomotives-for-pkp-intercity/


----------



## rakcancer

Newly modernized EN57 in Pomeranian Voivodeship:


----------



## Mac_07

SA136 on the Western Pomeranian railway routes:


----------



## ufonut

PESA Acatus II repainted with new livery in Krakow. In February 2017 18 such trains will be in operation around Krakow.


----------



## ascariss

Fantastic new livery, definitely one of the best colour combinations in Poland so far imo.


----------



## Nowax

Krakow - Zakopane new rail connection



DooCharles said:


>


----------



## Nowax

Krakow Sanctuary - new train station



sprenzynaKRK said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...





sprenzynaKRK said:


> 17.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23. Na koniec zjazd windą.


----------



## JanVL

A picture at the Poznan station I made today:


Poznan - Roosevelta22 by Jan VL, on Flickr


----------



## Harbornite

*The last Dragon for Freightliner PL*












> This is Dragon locomotive no.5 for Freightliner PL from Poland. It had a test run today and is soon to be handed over to the operator. It is the very last locomotive built by Newag at its Gliwice plant. The company has decided to concentrate all its rolling stock construction activities at its other factory location in Nowy Sącz. The Gliwice factory came into possession of Newag when it (fully) took over ZNLE in 2015.
> 
> The history of the factory in Gliwice goes back to 1904. A history full of steam locomotives and locomotive modernization. In total, 15 new electrics have been built since 2006 at Gliwice. Dragon locomotive E6ACT-001 to 009. E6ACtd-101 to 105 and the Griffin prototype: E4MSU-001.


http://www.railcolor.net/index.php?nav=1405330&id=9109&action=dview


Great looking locomotives, in my opinion!


----------



## Kpc21

In Poland many trains in the current days, both long-distance and local ones, are cancelled to provide rolling stock for the transport for the World Youth Days. And here comes the question to those from the countries which were organizing this event in the previous years. Did this happen also in your countries?


----------



## JanVL

Lodz Fabryczna



MiBac said:


> Hala wschodnia dworca kolejowego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perony kolejowe nad świetlikiem centralnym.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dworzec autobusowy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... i elementy wykończeniowe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parking samochodowy a dokładniej to jego najwyżej położony poziom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiekty mieszczące schody tradycyjne i ruchome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okolica:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trochę więcej moich zdjęć tutaj:
> https://www.facebook.com/pg/4wymiar-654528121261778/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1188086544572597
> 
> Wieczorem dorzucę jeszcze trochę zdjęć.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/news/europe/single-view/view/etcs-level-2-tested-in-poland.html
> 
> *ETCS Level 2 tested in Poland*
> 18 Nov 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POLAND: The Railway Institute carried out certification tests for ETCS Level 2 using a Pesa Dart electric multiple-unit on the nights of November 14-15 and 15-16.
> 
> The tests were undertaken on the Miłkowice – Chojnów route in Dolnośląskie voivodship using Siemens onboard equipment. TUV, infrastructure manager PKP PLK and train operator PKP Intercity also participated


----------



## dimlys1994

Drone flythrough above new railway line to Zakopane:


----------



## Kpc21

The new Łódź Fabryczna station is gonna open in 2 weeks and 1 day only!

Many photos here and on the previous pages:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136824481#post136824481

Samples:









(Tomzaw999)









(MiBac)









(karol.ldz)

Before-after comparisons (Matticitt):


----------



## ufonut

First train at Lodz Fabryczna station










Almost ready....


----------



## Ghostpoet

New Łódź Fabryczna is dead-end station or through station? Also - where the tunnel begins (at Łódź Widzew or further to the west, near the Widzew stadium, west of railway junction), and where is the tunnel western end. What is the lenght of the tunnel?

Thank you!


----------



## witos

Next few years Lodz Fabryczna will be death-end station, but in tender phase is planned tunnel under the city, which will connect Lodz Fabryczna and Lodz Kaliska. At the same time with tunnel will be built two new underground stations: Lodz Zielona and Lodz Ogrodowa.










Here's a space for tunnel's portal:


----------



## Kpc21

Łódź Zielona will be an interchange with the main north-south tram route in the city.

The tender for the tunnel has been announced just 2 days ago 

The first train entering the station (as a test drive for the train drivers):






The small station seen at the beginning of the movie, Łódź Niciarniana, has also been totally rebuilt.


----------



## Ghostpoet

witos said:


> Next few years Lodz Fabryczna will be death-end station, but in tender phase is planned tunnel under the city, which will connect Lodz Fabryczna and Lodz Kaliska. At the same time with tunnel will be built two new underground stations: Lodz Zielona and Lodz Ogrodowa.


Btw - a bit OT for this part of the forum - but is there a map with modified tram lines when new Fabryczna will be opened?

And - a question for witos: I saw some plans where also direct tunnel connecting Fabryczna and the line to Zduńska Wola is proposed... This is real, realistic plan, or just long term proposal?

Thnx!


----------



## Kpc21

It's exactly the tunnel we are just talking about 

From Łódź Fabryczna you will have a tunnel to Łódź Kaliska, where the line to Zduńska Wola begins.

This is the Polish thread about the new tram and road infrastructure of the station: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1484768

This drawing is very close to the current state:










But the north-east arc at the intersection in the left upper corner of this map (Kilińskiego/Narutowicza) wasn't built. 
The sidewalk has been widened instead. Unfortunately, the trams in the Kilińskiego street (the north-south street with 
trams on the left of the map) cannot be redirected through the new section of tracks, but the stop in Kilińskiego street 
is anyway close.

Also the Traugutta street (west from the station, from Kilińskiego street to the edge of the map) has not been rebuilt yet 
and it still has its old shape - it connects with Kilińskiego street along the line of the new tram tracks. And the streets south 
from it are still to be built (the idea is to make the blocks of streets which are too big smaller).

What's more... you want to know, which tracks from this map were there before and which ones are new.

Before, there were tracks in the Narutowicza street (the most north west-east street), in the Kilińskiego street (the second 
north-south street from the left - the first one with trams) and in the Kopcińskiego street (the most east north-south street). 
Also a short section of the tracks in Tramwajowa street (third one from the east, and second one with tram tracks) was 
present, but it was used only for technical purposes (in Tramwajowa street there is a tram renovation center, which originally 
was the first tram depot in the city).

The sections drawn with dashed lines are not yet built (apart from the four-track section in the western part of the map - it's 
the main tram stop in front of the station building).

The station building is the one marked with the number 2.10.3.KK/U.


----------



## xkk

Actually I'm not Witos but I can answer you.

Here are maps of tram and bus network after Fabryczny openining:

https://www.facebook.com/ZDiTLodz/photos/pcb.1349744918393479/1349743771726927/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/ZDiTLodz/photos/pcb.1349744918393479/1349743615060276/?type=3&theater

The eastern end of the tunnel is located here:

https://www.google.pl/maps/place/Ko...0x8b804602a96fb8bd!8m2!3d51.7669!4d19.4994999

The tunnel linking Lodz Fabryczna with linie to Kalisz directly is planned high speed line tunnel. It should be built in 2030 together with the whole Polish HST line


----------



## Mac_07

Passenger trains in Silesia


----------



## Mac_07

ufonut said:


> Almost ready....


Like Berlin Hauptbahnhof


----------



## Kpc21

But trains only on one level... And not so many shops - even if they wanted, the EU grant doesn't allow that.


----------



## Kpc21

The station looks amazing in these photos...



Wesoły Romek;136939870 said:


> Zdjęcia z Wyborczej Łódź (fot. Tomasz Stańczak), również ciekawa informacja z gazety


And have a look here, people inserting the photos of the old station, what a difference it makes! : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1473086&page=625

From how it looks like - maybe I am not objective, but it's better than Berlin Hbf!


----------



## dugiPL

Drone video from Łódź Fabryczna station:


DooCharles said:


>


:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/business/single-view/view/remtrak-upgrades-idzikowice-works.html
> 
> *Remtrak upgrades Idzikowice works*
> 05 Dec 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POLAND: The Remtrak rolling stock maintenance business of passenger operator PKP Intercity held a ceremony on November 29 to mark the completion of a 10m złoty upgrade programme at its Idzikowice works, including the construction of a new paint shop and the extension of the existing maintenance building.
> 
> The expanded facilities should enable work to be undertaken on up to five vehicles at any one time, increasing output from 14 to 20 cars a month. By undertaking more repair and refurbishment work in-house, PKP IC hopes to improve fleet availability while reducing both costs and its dependence on outside contractors
> 
> ...


----------



## dugiPL

What a difference 5 makes at Łódź Fabryczna station :cheers::cheers::cheers:


Stolpermann said:


>


----------



## doc7austin

Some impressions from Warszawa Wschodnia railway station on the ED250 Pendolino high speed trains, operating on the trunk line Gdansk-Warsaw-Krakow via the Centralna Magistrala Kolejowa (CMK):


----------



## doc7austin

Two other impressions on the ED250 Pendolino:


----------



## JanVL

*Poland: Modlin railway station*



















By Kuba Kujawa


----------



## Mac_07

Short documentary film about the most important thing in the profession of train-driver.


----------



## JanVL

..



Kubael said:


> Gdańsk by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

Warsaw - Gdanski Station



Kubael said:


> Był Most Gdański to teraz czas na okolicę Dworca Gdańskiego  Oj, wyrosło tutaj trochę
> 
> Warszawa by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> No i jesteśmy na peronach Warszawy Gdańskiej - pamiętajcie, że niedługo kiedy zacznie się remont lini średnicowej będzie to główny dworzec w Warszawie dla komunikacji dalekobieżnej
> 
> Warszawa Gdańska by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Warszawa Gdańska by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Warszawa Gdańska by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> A w kolejnej wrzutce podjedziemy do centrum


----------



## db84

JanVL said:


> Warsaw - Gdanski Station


icard:

(stacja) Warszawa Gdańska = Warsaw Gdansk (station)

or coloquially

dworzec gdański = Gdansk hall

_Stacja_ (station) is female gender noun, hence adjective Gdańska has female suffix -a.
_Dworzec_ (hall) is male gender noun, hence adjective gdański has male suffix -i.


----------



## db84

Just one thought regarding this view of Gdańsk Wrzeszcz station: 



Kubael said:


>


Note that with the long distance platforms to the right the catenary hangs from modern supporting gates. As for commuter platform seen in the foreground, the left track's catenary hangs from brand new poles, whereas the right track's catenary still uses poles which probably date back to 1951 when the commuter line (SKM) was built - the black rusty ones.


----------



## Sponsor

Kpc21 said:


> The best painting scheme in Przewozy Regionalne ever was this one:


Agreed. 

As for now they can put _Македонски Железници_ on side and send trains to Macedonia.


----------



## Kpc21

Can I ask why Macedonia? Do they have big problems with not enough EMUs there?

These views may suggest that:


Skopje/Скопје;127182227 said:


> MŽ 661 236, Skopje, 19-06-15 by afc45014, on Flickr
> 
> MŽ 661 223, Skopje, 22-06-15 by afc45014, on Flickr


But it seems that they are buying new trains too. I have read about 6 ones - it doesn't seem many, but it's anyway a step forward for a country of the size of the smallest ones of the Polish voivodeships.

And only 1/3 of the network in Macedonia is electrified, so only on such a part of the network they could make use of EN57...

Przewozy Regionalne (vel Polregio) is currently scrapping a number of their EN57. If the Macedonian Railways wanted to take them, even for free, they would probably be able to do it.


----------



## ufonut

Krakow


----------



## Sponsor

Kpc21 said:


> Can I ask why Macedonia? Do they have big problems with not enough EMUs there?


I was only referring to the colors.


----------



## JanVL

..



Kubael said:


> A ostatni post zdjęciowy z tej serii zarezerwowałem dla Centralnego
> Centralny jak wiecie dorobił się antresoli...
> 
> Warszawa Centralna by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> Tragedii może nie ma (myślałem, że będzie jeszcze gorzej ), ale i tak szkoda pierwotnej monumentalności hali... Ktoś to kiedyś ładnie ujął - "świątynia podróży".
> 
> Warszawa Centralna by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> Całe szczęście, że w hali peronowej nie mają jak dobudować antresoli
> 
> Warszawa Centralna by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> Za to wszystkie schody i pochylnie są już wymienione na nowe!
> 
> Warszawa Centralna by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Warszawa Centralna by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> Dart
> 
> Warszawa Centralna by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> Pochylnia prowadząca do tunelu pocztowego pod peronami
> 
> Warszawa Centralna by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> No i czas wracać! Pendolino strasznie przybliżyło stolicę :cheers:
> 
> Warszawa Centralna by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> No i to tyle - a na kolejnej stronie niebawem ruszymy z nowym cyklem wrzutek. Mianowicie ruszymy w góry!
> Dzięki za śledzenie wątku!


----------



## mdhookey

Wow! Warszawa Centralna is virtually unrecognizable since I was there for the first time in 2007.


----------



## Nowax

Krakow - direct railroad link on the line from Krakow Main to Zakopane 

http://kzn.pl/en/new-rails-on-the-zablocie-krzemionki-connection/


----------



## JanVL

The Mazowieckie Railways will buy 71 new trains in 2018-2022

http://forsal.pl/artykuly/1014334,p...h-na-nowe-71-pociagow-wydadza-2-2-mld-zl.html


----------



## JanVL

*Lodz Fabryczna railway station*



lodzer.m said:


> Źródło: http://www.invest.lodz.pl/


----------



## JanVL

PKP Intercity has had a record 2016 with the biggest revenue ever: 1.77 bln zloty (+24% compared to 2015). It made a profit of 47 mln zloty compared to a loss of 56.8 mln zloty in 2015. 

In 2016 PKP Intercity carried 38.5 mln passengers, 7.3 mln more than in 2015 (+24%).

:cheers:


----------



## Capt.Vimes

What is the statistic for the other railway operators?


----------



## JanVL

In total all Polish railways had 292.4 mln passengers, which is 12 mln (+4.3%) more than in 2015. In comparison to 2014 there were 24 mln more passengers in 2016. 

https://utk.gov.pl/pl/aktualnosci/1...olej-Dobre-wyniki-przewozowe-w-2016-roku.html


----------



## JanVL

PKP plans to enlarge the Warsaw West station in 2019-2021, investing 400 mln zl.























































http://next.gazeta.pl/next/51,151003,21331778.html?i=5

Currently:


----------



## rakcancer

JanVL said:


> PKP plans to enlarge the Warsaw West station in 2019-2021, investing 400 mln zl.


What is that down there on the bottom, a tram or commuter train (SKM)?


----------



## JanVL

..



Kubael said:


> Do tej pory coś nie było czuć tej wiosny, ale może w końcu zacznie się to zmieniać - słoneczko już jest
> Tymczasem przeskakujemy na Gdański Dworzec Główny
> 
> Pendolino i PESA
> 
> Gdańsk Główny by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Gdańsk Główny by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Gdańsk Główny by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr


----------



## Nowax

Jasq said:


> *25-03-2017
> Kraków Zabłocie Station*


..


----------



## Nowax

Jasq said:


> *25-03-2017
> Krakow Krzemionki Station *


..


----------



## [email protected]

Kraków Zabłocie Station looks terrible. It looks like a cheap garage with that roof.


----------



## Balsen

[email protected] said:


> Kraków Zabłocie Station looks terrible. It looks like a cheap garage with that roof.


:bash: it hasn't been finished yet!


----------



## rakcancer

It is just more like train stop with two tracks and two platforms yet it has a roof? Wow, there is really no point to complain here...


----------



## Urbanista1

complaining is a national sport.


----------



## Kpc21

Offers opened in the tender for the tunnel in Łódź!

The best offer is from a consortium of the Turkish company Gülermak and local Mosty Łódź. All the offers are below the anticipated budget!

It's not that there will be no issues - the winning offer is too cheap (more than 30% below the budget), so the winning consortium will have to explain themselves - but the other offers are not much more expensive, distributed more or less equally between the Mosty-Gülermak offer and the budget, and the winner is a consortium of two reliable companies, so there should be no problem with that.



muodzian said:


> Ogłoszenie z otwarcia ofert:
> 
> Konsorcjum Gülermak i Mosty Łódź Spółka Akcyjna- 1.359.559.590,00 zł brutto
> Konsorcjum Energopol Szczecin S.A. i PBDiM Mińsk Mazowiecki	- 1.590.390.000,00 zł brutto
> Konsorcjum Astaldi S.P.A. i Torpol S.A. - 1.669.094.014,70 zł brutto
> IDS BUD S.A. - 1.795.800.000,00 zł brutto
> Doğuş - 2.098.172.749,06 zł brutto
> Impresa Pizzarotti S.P.A. - 2.147.401.455,99 zł brutto
> 
> Budżet Zamawiającego - 2.168.507.474,37 zł brutto


----------



## rakcancer

That winner's offer is actually close to be 40% below the budget...
IMO their offer should be rejected right away.


----------



## Kpc21

Why? It seems all the offers are more or less equally distributed between the cheapest one (1.36 mln PLN) and the most expensive one (2.15 mln PLN) being close to but still below the budget. It's not like all the offers had more or less similar price and one was much cheaper which you recognize then as scam. We have had such a case with a motorway which started to be built by a Chinese company (that nobody knew) which offered much a lower price - and it had to be chosen according to the law from that times. At one moment they said they have no more money and they will not continue the construction, and nothing could be done with it but doing a new tender and choosing a new company. It was before the law allowing to reject the offer with an exceptionally low price was introduced. Actually, it was introduced exactly because of this event. But it's not such a case now, the price isn't exceptionally low.

All the companies from the offers are known, reliable companies, which have already realized investments of this size and did not fail. Plus Mosty Łódź is a local company, which is advantageous from the city perspective.

The price may depend on different factors, like whether the company already has TBM machines that could be used for the construction after an adaptation, or they have to build them from scratch.

I am with Mosty Łódź as it's a local company.


----------



## rakcancer

I don't care who is a winner, local or not. I think price is very low comparing to budget. 
First two consortiums are low bidders and they should be screened or rejected.
BTW, you have just answered partially yourself comparing it to the situation with road projects and that Chinese company (COVEC) that was trying to build stretch of A2 between Lodz and Warsaw. One of the reason with some problematic road projects was also rapidly rising cost of materials which of course could'n be in anyway compensated with such an extremely low bid price...
Would be good to learn a lesson from that and not to repeat the same mistakes with railway projects...


----------



## Kpc21

Yes. But equally well, you can say that the budget was overestimated.


----------



## Nowax

KRAKOW - Modernistion of the railway line E30 between Krakow and Katowice 



Jasq said:


> http://lovekrakow.pl/aktualnosci/remont-torow-w-bronowicach-konczymy-najtrudniejsza-faze_19619.html
> 
> Bronowice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydlniki


----------



## chauffeur

Another Polish (this time by Pesa company) modernization of Soviet-built TEM2 (heavy diesel shunter) locomotive:



escobar bydgoszcz said:


> TEM2-154 (wcześniej miała oznaczenia SM48-154, na kartce naklejonej na szybie kabiny).


Visualization

From 2010 TEM2's are being modernized by Newag to 15D/16D standard.


----------



## ufonut

First photos of PESA's new ELF II train. This one will be delievered to Silesian Railways (Koleje Slaskie). KS ordered 13 in total.


----------



## kolejorz.

^^ 19 in total, not 13


----------



## MajKeR_

I wonder how more expensive it would be to mantain the old, perfect style of Elf's front instead of that crap. :dunno:


----------



## ascariss

Polish regional railways (PolRegio) unveiled their new addition to the fleet. A total of 5 sets have been ordered. This purchase is part of the modernization of the fleet, a total of 50 models.



KarolZubel said:


> *Przewozy Regionalne odebrały pierwszego Linka*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://kurierkolejowy.eu/aktualnosci/29999/przewozy-regionalne-odebraly-pierwszego-linka.html





xy91 said:


> Z facebooka:
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/432941083567058/photos/a.432962780231555.1073741828.432941083567058/528793807315118/?type=3&theater


----------



## Nowax

Krakow Zablocie and Krzemionki station



Pioxat said:


>





fjtk_ said:


>


----------



## Nowax

KRAKOW - Modernistion of the railway line E30 between Krakow and Katowice



Jasq said:


> http://krakow.naszemiasto.pl/artykul/minister-adamczyk-przygladal-sie-budowie-przystanku-w,4125292,artgal,t,id,tm.html


----------



## Kpc21

Which is, quite stupidly, not used.


----------



## Kpc21

The Polish government and the authorities of the biggest railway operators and the infrastructure manager want to consolidate the Polish railway on the pattern of Germany:

http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/wiadom...zewozami-regionalnymi-po-roku-2018-84431.html


> *PKP: Consolidation with Przewozy Regionalne after 2018*
> Łukasz Malinowski ⚫ 16.11.2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fot. ms, Rynek-Kolejowy.pl
> 
> *Yet this year, PKP S.A. is going to present the project of the holding structure, which will be implemented next year. After finishing the restructurization process, Przewozy Regionalne are going to be incorporated into it too.*
> 
> "One of the biggest challenges is liberating ourselves from the fragmentation", said on 16 November in Rzeszów, during the Congress 590, Andrzej Bittel, the junior secretary of state in the Ministry of Infrastructure and Construction (MIB). He meant the situation we are dealing with on the railway market. He pointed out that the problem is not only the structure of the PKP Group, but also the passenger services passed to the regional authorities in the regions. "We don't know if it can be reversed", he added.
> 
> The representative of the ministry pointed that the consolidation of railway is the most important task the PKP is facing, but it must be carried out based on healthy and reasonable rules. "We will carry out a consolidation towards a holding, even though we don't have holding law in Poland. We can act basing on the current law", he explained.
> 
> Bittel mentioned also that the unions are right pointing out the necessity to incorporate Przewozy Regionalne into this process, which will guarantee reinforcing the national market before opening it to the competition from other countries.
> 
> *Przewozy Regionalne in the PKP holding. Common ticket from the end of 2018*
> "Yet this year, we will show the first project of the PKP holding structure, and in the half of the next year, this structure should have started working", said Krzysztof Mamiński, the president of board of directors of PKP S.A. "I am dreaming of a place for Przewozy Regionalne there, apart from the PKP Group companies", he precised. Before it will happen, however, the process of restructurizing this company must finish, which will last until the end of 2018. Earlier changes are not possible also because of some obligations with respect to the EU.
> 
> Mamiński underlined that more important than functional changes is the product consolidation, an example of which is the common ticket. "I am dreaming of not only Przewozy Regionalne and PKP Intercity, but also regional railways participating in it. Such a solution is expected by the passengers", he noticed.
> 
> In the discussion on consolidation, the topic of PKP Energetyka could not be missing. "We must do everything, so that the management of the power infrastructure will be based in Poland. This is the first and necessary step", said Mamiński. According to the president of PKP S.A., the worst consequence of the PKP Energetyka privatization was that the company got to a foreign investment fund. A better solution would be, at least, a sale to a Polish company from the power sector.
> 
> Inereusz Merchel, the president of board of directors of PKP PLK (PKP Polish Railway Lines - the infrastructure manager) mentioned also that the regionalization of the railway has also an infrastructural aspect. The voivodeship marshalls not only maintain their own operators out of the PKP Group, but also invest into the regional railway infrastructure without coordination with each other or with PKP PLK.
> 
> For as broad consolidation as possible was also Marek Chraniuk, the president of PKP Intercity. "A holding is a dream of many railway men. The railway is the PKP", he said. He added that the railway is preceived so also by the passengers.
> 
> *Not only the regional authorities and the PKP Group. Also the producers*
> 
> According to the participants of the discussions, one should not finish with the PKP Group and the regions. The changes taking place on world and European markets demand a consolidation also on the side of the rolling stock manufacturers and the freight carriers.
> 
> In the first area pointed out were e.g. the necessity to broaden the cooperation between the manufacturers and between the manufacturers and the biggest passengers carriers in the country. It was suggested e.g. to start a bigger number of common projects and to carry out work on the projects of vehicles designed according to the needs and expectations of Przewozy Regionalne and PKP Intercity.
> 
> Regarding the freight transport, it was pointed out that in the structure of companies being national property, as Orlen or Lotos, there are also railway carriers, and their connection with PKP Cargo could bring a lot of synergy effect.


----------



## Kpc21

On Friday about 6 A.M. in Nysa, 3 freight carriages filled with stones got uncoupled from the train. Because the town is located (luckily) in a valley, the group of carriages started to move in an oscillatory way and finally stopped. The staff quickly decided to close all the level crossings on the line passed by these free carriages, so, luckily, there was no accident. The driver of the train from which those carriages decoupled was sober.

The question is why the carriages did not brake automatically after getting decoupled.


----------



## Nowax

Pioxat said:


> Krakow Zablocie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Krakow Podgorze
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveKraków


..


----------



## geogregor

>


This roof is hideous. hno:

This new link in Krakow is a much needed project, (I remember using trains from Zakopane to Krakow with multiple changes of direction many years ago), but unfortunately it looks like nobody cared about the aesthetics. hno:


----------



## Kpc21

Its quite good aesthetically compared with what they built for us in Łódź on new (and modernized) train stopping places:



















This is maybe practical, as it protects also from wind, but it's also just ugly.


----------



## dkzg

Take a look for Zielona Góra (main station):









The same shit...
Picture without a displays with passenger information yet.


----------



## geogregor

The last examples are just simple platform sheds. Sure, they are not the best looking things but one could argue they might be functional and cheap.

The roof in Krakow Zablocie is slightly different. It is huge and really visible as the station is elevated. I'm also not sure what is the need for it in the first place. The platforms' roofs (lower and simpler) would suffice in protecting passengers from the elements. If they really insisted on covering the tracks they could still use lower roof. I much prefer Krakow Pogorze station. Simpler and more aesthetic.


----------



## Proterra

geogregor said:


> The last examples are just simple platform sheds. Sure, they are not the best looking things but one could argue they might be functional and cheap.
> 
> The roof in Krakow Zablocie is slightly different. It is huge and really visible as the station is elevated. I'm also not sure what is the need for it in the first place. The platforms' roofs (lower and simpler) would suffice in protecting passengers from the elements. If they really insisted on covering the tracks they could still use lower roof. I much prefer Krakow Pogorze station. Simpler and more aesthetic.


Well, Zabłocie is where all the hipsters live. Of course it needs to look special


----------



## dkzg

geogregor said:


> The last examples are just simple platform sheds. Sure, they are not the best looking things but one could argue they might be functional and cheap.


Yes, but... It is not a small station. The station is located in a capital of voivodeship and has a platform shed as a bus stop. There are railroad crossings and people are changing trains.


----------



## ips_on

I think in Zielona Góra, the local authorities are obliged to build full-sized platform roofs, aren't they?


----------



## dkzg

Yes, the roof will be build in next year with changing center between trains and city transport.


----------



## Kpc21

Łódź is also a capital of a voivodeship and you have those sheds... At least bigger than those in Zielona Góra (also a capital of a voivodeship). But there, you probably also have the station building, with a heated waiting room.


----------



## JanVL




----------



## dkzg

ips_on said:


> I think in Zielona Góra, the local authorities are obliged to build full-sized platform roofs, aren't they?


Roof will be simple, and it's ok, but the sheds is a big mistake for me. You can see part of roof on this image with changing center:









In october projects should be ended.

If someone is interested this building I invite to this topic*

*It's a part of big project included:
-changing center
-roof on platforms
-two tunells for pederstrians and bikes under tracks
-purchase 47 electric buses (it will be aprox. 65% buses in city)
-adaptation depot and 11 bus stops to charging buses


----------



## ufonut

PESA's ELF 2 deliveries to Podkarpackie voivodeship started last month. 7 units have been ordered (5 with 3 wagons, 2 with 2).

Photos from Rynek Kolejowy (www.rynek-kolejowy.pl)


----------



## Richard_P

ufonut said:


> PESA's ELF 2 deliveries to Podkarpackie voivodeship started last month. 7 units have been ordered (5 with 3 wagons, *2 with 2)*.


Those remaining 2 will have four cars


----------



## ufonut

PKM (Pommeranian Metropolitan Railways) in Gdynia. New stops built in 1 year.

Photos by *Slodi*






















Photos by *wiewior*



wiewior said:


> Pogoda ostatnio nie zachęca do chodzenia na zdjęcia, ale byłem w pobliżu więc


----------



## Tamerlan.

> *Polish rail carrier to invest billions in modernisation drive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish state-owned rail carrier PKP Intercity has announced plans to spend over PLN 7 billion (EUR 1.67 bn, USD 1.98 bn) to modernise its rolling stock and buy new trains and engines by 2023.
> 
> Some of the new trains that the company plans to buy will be able to travel at speeds of over 200 kph, CEO Marek Chraniuk told a news conference on Tuesday.
> 
> PKP Intercity plans to modernise more than 700 train cars and buy 185 new ones by 2023, Chraniuk said.
> 
> He called the spending plan the “greatest investment plan” ever for PKP Intercity, which is the long-distance passenger travel arm of Poland's state-owned railway company PKP.
> 
> PKP Intercity expects to transport more than 40 million passengers this year and close 2017 with a profit of PLN 270 million, according to Chraniuk.
> 
> Last year, the company transported 38.5 million passengers and posted a profit of PLN 48 million, according to Poland’s PAP news agency.


http://www.thenews.pl/1/12/Artykul/...ier-to-invest-billions-in-modernisation-drive


----------



## The Polwoman

ufonut said:


> PKM (Pommeranian Metropolitan Railways) in Gdynia. New stops built in 1 year.
> 
> Photos by *Slodi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos by *wiewior*


Just great! I miss that assertivity in my province of Brabant, Netherlands, where similar locations still see the trains going by for no reason. Now let's take an example from Poland to see how quickly the gaps in the transport network can be filled!


----------



## M-NL

A lot of lines in the Netherlands are running close to or at maximum capacity. Only when extra track is added extra stations can be added without hindering existing services.


----------



## geogregor

A few random railway shots from a short trip to Wroclaw.

Main train station is nicely renovated:

DSC05083 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05259 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05262 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05264 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05266 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Some modern trains:

DSC05269 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05082 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

But one can still meet the "venerable" EN-57 commonly called "toilets" ("kible" in Polish) 

DSC05087 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05336 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC05337 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Kpc21

A contract with the contractor for the construction of the tunnel in Łódź was signed today.

Also, a contract for preparing the tender documentation of the electrification of the line Tomaszów Mazowiecki - Opoczno was signed today. This is now the only diesel line in Łódź voivodeship.

PKP Intercity announced a tender for the delivery of 12 electric multiple units for long-distance traffic.


----------



## geogregor




----------



## Kpc21

I don't think anybody wrote about that here, and it might be important for people from abroad.

From something like a month ago, or two, it's finally possible to buy long-distance tickets with changing trains in Poland. It's still quite limited compared with buying the ticket in the ticket office: only one change is allowed, you cannot switch between the 1st and 2nd class, it works only for domestic connections. But it's a really big step forward.

From some time ago, it's now also possible to buy tickets to Moscow online, for the Polonez train.


----------



## nachalnik

A question regarding Krakow - Przemysl:
If I remember, it was announced that trains will take less then 3 hrs with the new timetable, one train even 2h45. It was already visible in the timetable data.
When I check the timings now, it seems that most trains still take 3h20 from Krakow to Przemysl. Why that? Did they change the plans at short notice?


----------



## Nowax

nachalnik said:


> A question regarding Krakow - Przemysl:
> If I remember, it was announced that trains will take less then 3 hrs with the new timetable, one train even 2h45. It was already visible in the timetable data.
> When I check the timings now, it seems that most trains still take 3h20 from Krakow to Przemysl. Why that? Did they change the plans at short notice?


Last year began modernisation of a rail section between Kraków Główny (Main Station) and Rudzice situated on E30 line. (20km)

http://www.railwaypro.com/wp/poland-to-launch-krakow-rudzice-modernisation/


----------



## Chris80678

I stayed in Wrocław in September 2016 and I was greatly impressed by the cleanliness and facilities provided at Wrocław Główny station. The interior of the station and toilets were spotlessly clean. I always felt safe inside station because of the visible presence of police. It is very pretty at night when it is lit up. So far it is the best train station in Poland I've ever seen and used 

In March 2018 I am staying in Warsaw for two weeks so I look forward to using Warsaw's train stations to go to Łódź, Łowicz and Zyrardów

I do have my own photos of train stations and trains in Poland (Wrocław Główny, Kłodzko Główny, Oleśnica, Opole stations) but I don't know how to post them on here or if anyone would want to see them


----------



## Kpc21

Yes, post them 

You must upload a photo on an external server e.g. www.imgur.com.

You click there the green button "New post", Browse, you select the photo on your computer. After accepting it gets automatically uploaded.

When you place the mouse pointer on the photo, a black button with an arrow down appears at the right upper corner of the photo. When you place your mouse pointer on it, you can see an option "Get share links". Click on it, copy "BBCode" and paste it on the forum. Like here:










If the photo is big, it's recommended that you change its size to no more than 1024x768 using any image editing program e.g. IrfanView, XnView, Gimp before uploading.


----------



## JonBlack95

Nowax said:


> Last year began modernisation of a rail section between Kraków Główny (Main Station) and Rudzice situated on E30 line. (20km)
> 
> http://www.railwaypro.com/wp/poland-to-launch-krakow-rudzice-modernisation/


Out of curiosity but do the trains to Oswiecim run on this section of track after leaving the central station? I took the train to Oswiecim last summer and it ran really slowly on a segment after leaving the central station.


----------



## Grzegorz.Janoszka

JonBlack95 said:


> Out of curiosity but do the trains to Oswiecim run on this section of track after leaving the central station? I took the train to Oswiecim last summer and it ran really slowly on a segment after leaving the central station.


No, the pictures show the main line south from Kraków central station, while trains to Oświęcim choose another line - north and then west.
It doesn't matter where it goes as everywhere around Kraków you have tracks being modernized - left right and center.
Half of the route Kraków-Oświęcim is made on infamous Kraków-Katowice line - it should be 160 km/h with trains every 30 minutes full of passengers, but right now the distance ~70 km Kraków-Katowice takes 2 hours.
But now eventually, after years of neglect, almost every piece of track around Kraków is being modernized. Also the piece Trzebinia-Oświęcim is also being worked on so in about a year it should pretty fast and comfortable to go by train from Kraków to Oświęcim.


----------



## Balsen

^^nie ma pociągu do Oświęcimia przez Skawinę?


----------



## Grzegorz.Janoszka

Balsen said:


> ^^nie ma pociągu do Oświęcimia przez Skawinę?


Trains to Oświęcim via Skawina (southern route) - now there are no such trains. There were years ago, then they got cancelled, then enabled for one year and not so long time ago cancelled again.
A pity as with the new flyover (Kraków Podgórze) it would make sense.


----------



## paf1

del


----------



## Chris80678

Opole Główne train station. Photographed by me in September 2016 during my stay in Wrocław


----------



## Chris80678

The ticket hall of Opole Główne train station. Photographed by me in September 2016 during my stay in Wrocław


----------



## Chris80678

Window of Opole Główne train station. Departures and arrivals board can be seen underneath the window. Photographed by me in September 2016 during my stay in Wrocław


----------



## Chris80678

Steam train in Opole. Photographed by me in September 2016 during my stay in Wrocław


----------



## Chris80678

Modern train at Opole. Photographed by me in September 2016 during my stay in Wrocław


----------



## Chris80678

EN-57 at Oleśnica train station. Photographed by me in September 2016 during my stay in Wrocław


----------



## Chris80678

Front end of same EN-57 at Oleśnica. So grubby and dirty on the outside. Photographed by me in September 2016 during my stay in Wrocław


----------



## Chris80678

Legnica train station. Photographed by me in September 2016 during my stay in Wrocław


----------



## Chris80678

Legnica train station. Not the prettiest train station in Silesia and in dire need of a revamp. Photographed by me in September 2016 during my stay in Wrocław


----------



## Chris80678

Legnica train station roof was in a bad state when I photographed it in September 2016 during my stay in Wrocław. I don't know if it is in better state now since I haven't been back to Legnica since 2016


----------



## Chris80678

Brzeg train station. Opened in 1842. Photographed by me in September 2016 during my stay in Wrocław


----------



## Chris80678

Train at Kłodzko Miasto train station. Photographed by me in September 2016 during my stay in Wrocław


----------



## Chris80678

My own photos of Wrocław Główny train station taken in September 2016
















































So far Wrocław Główny is my favourite train station in the whole of Poland


----------



## Chris80678

My last lot of Wrocław Główny train station photos from September 2016


----------



## Chris80678

Wrocław - Warszawa Centralna Pendolino Intercity train awaiting departure from Wrocław Główny





















I have not travelled on these Pendolinos myself


----------



## Chris80678

Front end of EN-63A train manufactured by Newag at Wrocław Główny train station:












Rest of train:











Train bound for Jelcz Laszkowice awaiting departure from Wroclaw Wrocław Główny:











One last one to show off Wrocław Główny train station:


----------



## Kpc21

The history of the company (Przewozy Regionalne - which literally should be translated as Regional Transport, Regional Carriage or something like that instead of Regional Railways).

2001. The former regional transport division of the PKP (there was still just one PKP, without the division into companies) did operate all the state-subsidized state train connections: "pociągi osobowe" (passenger trains, which actually means the local trains) and "pociągi pospieszne" (fast trains, Eilzüge). It was separated from the PKP enterprise and became a limited liability company, named PKP Przewozy Regionalne, which became a part of the PKP Group.

December 2008. The fast trains were moved to the PKP Intercity company, together with most locomotives and carriages. The PKP Przewozy Regionalne were left with the rolling stock for the local traffic only, consisting mostly of the EN57 EMU's. The ownership of the company was changed. From that time, the company did not belong any more to the state, it became a common property of all the voivodeships. The percentages of their shares can be found in Wikipedia.

In December 2009, the name of the company was changed to Przewozy Regionalne (without the PKP prefix) since it didn't belong to the PKP group any longer. The local trains were rebranded to Regio. A new brand of commercial trains: InterRegio was also introduced - those trains were run mostly on the routes, from which the PKP Intercity withdrew the fast trains (which they were rebranding to TLK, by the way).

From that time on, the company did not develop very well. Actually, it was mostly bringing loses and had a lot of debt. It did not invest in the rolling stock. Actually, the new rolling stock was being purchased by specific voivodeships separately. Some of the voivodeships started to ground their own train carriers and to resign from the services of Przewozy Regionalne, as the cooperation with the Przewozy Regionalne did not work well. There were problems with their stiff management structures and it was difficult to get any decisions taken in a company that was a common property of 16 entities and had very strong trade unions. And also the future of a company in such financial condition was uncertain, so it was difficult for the voivodeship authorities to trust it.

Some people also say that for a few years, the company did not obtain the compensations of the statutory discounts to ticket prices (for students, disabled etc.), which all the bus and train carriers in Poland are obliged to grant to the passengers and for which they, according to the law, get financial compensation from the state. It is not an official information, but it seems to be true.

September 2015. In the face of the danger of bankruptcy, 51% of the shares in the company were taken back over by the state. In return, the company obtained 770 mln PLN public help, 600 mln of which was spent of paying the debt that the company owed the state (so it was more like redeeming the dept rather than just public help), the rest was spent on investment in the rolling stock and structural changes. But the company had to close all their commercial InterRegio connections and InterRegioBus bus lines, so that they would no longer be competition to the state-owned PKP Intercity.

From that time, the company is slowly developing. They started to buy new rolling stock and modernize EN57 units on their own (before, it was done by the voivodeships). Which takes place very slowly, but it happens. They also changed their company colors from blue and green to red and grey and the brand Przewozy Regionalne was replaced with the brand PolRegio (although the official name of the company is still Przewozy Regionalne).

This is how it actually looks like. You write:


> This is intended to prevent struggling firms becoming reliant on public funding to remain in business.


but this is a kind of a company which has always been and will always be reliant on public funding to remain in business - as regional train transport is almost never profitable.


----------



## dkzg

Kpc21 yes, but... everyone know that regional train transport is almost never profitable, EU commission as well. Przewozy Regionalne haven't to operate on voivodeships demand. That cans every rail company f.e. Arriva, DB, FlixTrain whatever. 

We have different problem - we pay less than we should pay to organize normal public transport in regions with a lot of trains, buses and integrated tariffs.


----------



## Kpc21

dkzg said:


> Przewozy Regionalne haven't to operate on voivodeships demand. That cans every rail company f.e. Arriva, DB, FlixTrain whatever.


I agree. Although... it's not so simple on the routes crossing the voivodeships borders. The Public Transport Act (Ustawa o transporcie zbiorowym) defines the "voivodeship passenger carriage" as the carriage within the border of a single voivodeship and at least two counties - that does not cross the border of a voivodeship. For the railway transport, there is an exception - the carriage to the first station behind the voivodeship border on which there is a possibility to transfer to another train or on which it is possible to reverse the direction of the train.

So if a railway connection is operated by a local company or a private operator (e.g. Arriva) on the order of a voivodeship, then such a train connection must end just behind the voivodeship border. In case of the municipal passenger carriage, the law gives a possibility to establish an agreement between two municipalities, and based on such an agreement, run a public transport line that would operate on the areas of both municipalities - but such a possibility does not exist for the voivodeships. So in practice, for such a line not to have to end just behind the border of voivodeships, practically the only option is using the services of Przewozy Regionalne, in which all the voivodeships have shares, so they can order from them operating the regional transport on a line that connects e.g. the capitals of neighboring voivodeships without a tender.

Theoretically it is possible that both voivodeships make a tender for such line (for the sections within their borders), but it's not really likely that such a tender would be won by the same company on both sides.

And while the big cities in neighboring voivodeships are often connected by long-distance state trains (TLK or IC), this is not always the case. Furthermore, such trains, as they are fast trains, stop only on bigger stations, in cities and in some towns. The smaller stations need the inter-voivodeship regional trains and forcing them to transfer between trains at the border of voivodeships makes the railway less competitive with the other means of transport.

There are e.g. regional trains from Łódź to Wrocław, Poznań, Toruń and Częstochowa, they are needed, but in the current state of the law, they practically must be operated by the Przewozy Regionalne, otherwise it would lead to ridiculous forced transfers between trains at small stations in towns and villages at voivodeship borders. Which already happened many times, by the way - and it definitely wasn't a good idea, especially taking into account that it was often difficult to synchronize the arrivals and departures of the trains of both voivodeships at the border stations.


----------



## geogregor

Kpc21 said:


> In return, the company obtained 770 mln PLN public help, 600 mln of which was spent of paying the debt that the company owed the state (so it was more like redeeming the dept rather than just public help), the rest was spent on investment in the rolling stock and structural changes.


Cancelling debt is also a form of state aid.


----------



## Kpc21

I made a map of the regional train operators in Poland:










The background is from the PKP PLK, the infrastructure manager.


----------



## dkzg

Kpc, add line between Zielona Góra and Żary, please.


----------



## Kpc21

Corrected.

Although I cannot assure that there is no other errors. For sure, the line from Słupsk to Ustka should be marked as a seasonal one. Łódzka Kolej Aglomeracyjna goes to Warsaw on weekends only - I did not mark that. But probably some other weekend-only trains are marked.

I didn't also mark SKM Warszawa as their routes overlap with those of Koleje Mazowieckie.

The holiday commercial trains of some of those carriers (like the Słoneczny of Koleje Mazowieckie that goes from Warsaw to the seaside) are not marked too.

In some places you can see gaps at voivodeship borders.

I would add the PKP Intercity connections, but I can't really find a map showing their connections neither even an official list of their trains, so I don't want to make a mistake. And they also would have to be divided into all-year and seasonal ones.


----------



## chauffeur

Malbork railway station


Kubael said:


> No i dotarliśmy na dworzec
> 
> Malbork by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Malbork by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> Wnętrze
> 
> Malbork by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Malbork by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> Tuż obok dworca znajduje się cukrownia - czasem "aromat" potrafi uprzykrzyć życie nawet pasażerom zatrzymujących się tu pociągów
> 
> Malbork by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> Boczne tory postojowe i peron dla pociągów odjeżdżających w kierunku Iławy/Działdowa. A dokładniej to Pomorski SA133 i Warmińsko-Mazurski Impuls
> 
> Malbork by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> A obok nich klasyk :troll:
> 
> Malbork by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> Za klasykiem kolejny klasyk
> 
> Malbork by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Malbork by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> Pociąg do Kwidzyna
> 
> Malbork by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> Raz jeszcze klasyki
> 
> Malbork by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> W ubiegłym roku pojawiły się też windy - wcześniej podczas przebudowy stacji zamontowano jedynie podnośniki dla wózków inwalidzkich przy schodach
> 
> Malbork by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> Cała kolekcja
> 
> Malbork by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Malbork by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> I tym zdjęciem kończymy ten 1,5 - 2 godzinny pobyt w Malborku
> 
> Malbork by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr


----------



## Chris80678

Thank you chauffeur. Your photos of Malbork train station are so much better than my photos


----------



## chauffeur

Sopot railway station


Kubael said:


> Sopot by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sopot by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr





Kubael said:


> Sopot by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Sopot by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sopot by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Sopot by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sopot by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sopot by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Sopot by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr


Gdańsk Oliwa


Kubael said:


> Gdańsk Oliwa by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Gdańsk Oliwa by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Gdańsk Oliwa by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Gdańsk Oliwa by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Gdańsk Oliwa by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Gdańsk Oliwa by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Gdańsk Oliwa by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr


----------



## db84

^^ Something like that. They want to save the XIX century look and feel. Something about dismantling the old brick one, building new one of steel reinforced concrete, then make overcoating with the spared old bricks.

Interestingly, it used to be a bridge. There was one of the creeks of Wisła. Eventually, the creek was closed and dried, an alley built on it. So a bridge became a viaduct. You may look up the map for Dietla and Daszyńskiego streets - this is the trace of that creek.


----------



## DanielFA

*Delete*


----------



## Kpc21

Historic and current photos of one of Polish train stations - Łowicz Główny: http://www.dzienniklodzki.pl/aktual...k-zmienial-sie-przez-dekady-zdjecia,13154012/

Might be interesting how it changed.


----------



## Kpc21

Travelling by EN57 - Piła-Bydgoszcz-Olsztyn train:






It's still the basic type of rolling stock on many regional routes, especially those through voivodeships border. Classic EN57 - this one has even classic seats, it's only painted in new colors (already obsolete, they were used for a very short time).

One thing the video doesn't show is how noisy might be inside.


----------



## chauffeur

Revitalized train station in Żarów:


sarajlin said:


> źr. swidnica24.pl


----------



## chauffeur

Gdańsk Main Railway Station - platforms renovation:


kuzmiak said:


> zdzisie:


----------



## Eulanthe

Kpc21 said:


> Travelling by EN57 - Piła-Bydgoszcz-Olsztyn train:
> 
> It's still the basic type of rolling stock on many regional routes, especially those through voivodeships border. Classic EN57 - this one has even classic seats, it's only painted in new colors (already obsolete, they were used for a very short time).


Ugh. The highly modernised ones are ok, but many of the older EN57's are really showing their age now. It's especially bad during summers and winters, 

I had the misfortune of taking one for 5 hours on a hot summer day from Poznań to Kołobrzeg, and it was the worst experience I've ever had on Polish railways. The train was very busy, there were many old people who refused to open the windows, and they were all eating all sorts of disgusting sandwiches. The smell and heat were unbearable.


----------



## Kpc21

Now, in the Poznań region (Greater Poland voivodeship), according to the agreement between the regional government and the carrier, there should be only modernised ones.

BTW, EN57 is said to be the longest produced rail vehicle in the world.


----------



## Nowax

Krakow - tracks modernisation towards Katowice



Jasq said:


>


----------



## Matz32Z

Trains on Pszczyna Station Railway Katowice -Zebrzydowice/Bielsko Biala


----------



## Nowax

Jasq said:


> *Krakow Bronowice*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/krakowpokolei/photos/ms.c.eJw9jdkNRDEMAjtaGR~_B9N~;Y6tlJPkcMAAlUCgpWrR8~_3oYCTfHYOrcc1qrO6YdZKkvsunm0nzi8vXPq~_jE~_Dyc~;do~;rz3~_ef2kPvz57318~;p3~;9hfmPPwBALbo~-.bps.a.188178371837567.1073741861.133034334018638/188178481837556/?type=3&theater


..


----------



## Nowax

Jasq said:


> *Krakow Łobzów*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/krakowpokolei/photos/ms.c.eJw9zMkNAEEIA8GMVpjBYPJPbCXmeJYMjYanFKGEuD6M08ZVx52gi6Zj9jh4XC400XdXjXV7hblfr~_~_7~;~;5j7~;YDPo4dQw~-~-.bps.a.191268554861882.1073741862.133034334018638/191268844861853/?type=3&theater


..


----------



## wlama

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-europe-silkroad-insight/in-europes-east-a-border-town-strains-under-chinas-silk-road-train-boom-idUSKBN1JM34M

*In Europe's east, a border town strains under China's Silk Road train boom*

YIWU, China/MALASZEWICZE, Poland (Reuters) - When cargo trains from China began arriving at the Polish border town of Malaszewicze almost a decade ago, they were considered a novelty - able to ship laptops and cars to Europe in as little as two weeks, but extremely infrequent, with one service a month.

However a surge in the number of trains over the past year, fueled by Beijing’s plans to grow trade along ancient Silk Road routes to Europe, has left authorities scrambling to meet demand that has ballooned to as many as 200 locomotives a month.

Rail shipments have experienced delays of over ten days at land ports in both Europe and China, bogged down by insufficient infrastructure and paperwork pileups, shippers say. That congestion is anticipated to worsen as Chinese authorities encourage a further ramp up in volumes.

The situation illustrates how China’s Belt and Road initiative is delivering some successes but also how its partners are struggling to keep up.

The rail network, used by companies like Hewlett Packard, the sports gear company Decathlon and the carmaker Volvo, handled 3,673 train trips between China and Europe in 2017, up from 1,702 in 2016 and just 17 in 2011, according to China Railway, the national operator.

To view a graphic on China-Europe Railway Express img, click: tmsnrt.rs/2txkLZJ

The network remains unprofitable and heavily supported by subsidies, but Chinese city authorities have launched new services with fervor after it was subsumed under the four-year-old Belt and Road initiative.

In 2016, China’s top state planner named the network “China Railway Express” and said it wants train trips to hit an annual number of 5,000 by 2020.

By April, the number of regular rail services linking China and Europe jumped from just one in 2011, between Chongqing and Duisburg in Germany, to 65, connecting 43 Chinese cities and 42 destinations in 14 countries including Spain and Britain, China Railway said on its website.

Carsten Pottharst, managing director of InterRail Europe, is among a number of freight forwarders who expressed frustration to Reuters about congestion on the network, citing insufficient government investment in European railway infrastructure.

“They believed that they would come, but they didn’t believe that it would become that big,” he said.

CONGESTION
While congestion occurs across the network, much of the shippers’ frustrations are being directed at Malaszewicze, which handles roughly 90 percent of the cargo.

There, containers which travel from China through Kazakhstan, Russia and Belarus on Russian gauge tracks are transferred to other trains running on European standard ones.

The land port processed nearly 74,000 containers in 2017, four times the volume it handled in 2015, earning Poland nearly 400 million zlotys ($109.02 million) in tax and customs revenues last year, Polish tax and customs authorities said.

But PKP Cargo, the Polish state-controlled rail operator that runs the main terminal, said in March that the current infrastructure was unable to handle the anticipated growth. Europort, which runs a private rail terminal, said that in late 2017 there were queues as long as 100 trains awaiting entry to Poland from Belarus.

“This is a huge challenge and a huge chance,” said PKP Cargo’s chief executive, Czeslaw Warsewicz in March.

PKP Cargo said in an e-mail that there were currently no queues at its terminal, and that it was looking to expand capacity and cooperate with private terminal operators to shorten loading times. Poland’s infrastructure ministry, meanwhile, said the government was considering opening a second border crossing with Belarus.

However, shippers say they are concerned that the improvements will not happen fast enough.

This is worrying locals such as Krzysztof Iwaniuk, mayor of Terespol Municipality, which includes Malaszewicze, who has seen the town and surrounding areas benefit from the rail trade.

On a recent visit to Malaszewicze, Reuters saw navy blue shipping containers emblazoned with the China Railway Express logo stacked up in rail terminals, as well as new roads and a local government headquarters.

Iwaniuk said he was worried that PKP Cargo’s upgrade plan would not meet anticipated volume growth and that the town would lose traffic to other transhipment hubs.

“We are sounding an alarm that we use this historic opportunity,” he said. “If we don’t properly use these five minutes in history, it will be over.”

AMBITIOUS TARGETS
In China, meanwhile, the flood of containers into Europe is expected to keep surging as city authorities try to outdo each other promoting Belt and Road, President Xi Jinping’s signature foreign policy initiative.

Chongqing in southwestern China, which recorded 663 trips last year, is targeting 1,000 trips, while Xi’an, home to China’s terracotta army, also wants to hit 1,000 trips, according to state media and government statements.

Yiwu city in the eastern province of Zhejiang, home to one of the world’s largest wholesale trading centres, plans to increase trip numbers from 168 in 2017 to 350 this year, said Simon Jian, assistant to the chairman of Yiwu Timex Industrial Investment, a rail service provider.

Industry executives say the network is currently unprofitable as cargo volumes have not reached a sustainable level, and costs are higher than shipping by sea.

But it is attracting business from companies selling goods like cars and electronics because it can deliver them as much as 20 days faster than sea at a lower cost than by air.

“We’ve probably managed to reduce our logistics costs thanks to China Railway Express,” said Hu Jie, a Suzhou-based logistics director at Pegatron Corp, a Taiwanese electronics manufacturer that began using the rail route in 2015.

For now, Chinese government subsidies are supporting the rail operations.

A study published by the Shanghai-based Donghua University last year estimated that provincial governments in China had collectively spent $303 million subsidizing China-Europe block trains - generally those carrying goods to destinations without being split up en route - between 2011 to 2016.

Jian said that firms would likely need to charge $10,000 per container to make a profit but subsidies allowed many to charge about $3,000-6,000 per container. Some were offering rates as low as $1,000 per container, about the same as shipping by sea.

“It’s very chaotic,” he said.

INFRASTRUCTURE
There is currently far less rail congestion on trips back from Europe to China, reflecting the large trade deficit between two partners.

Polish government sources said there was concern that China was not doing enough to open its market to foreign producers. One official said there was growing concern that the new Silk Road might become a one-way gateway to flood Europe with China-made goods.

The United States is currently threatening a trade war with Beijing in a bid to cut its own trade balance with China.

As trains pile up in Malaszewicze, some shippers are looking to move goods through Finland, which launched a rail freight service with China in November, or Lithuania and Estonia.

But new transhipment hubs also had drawbacks, they said, citing longer travel times and less familiarity with services and issues like processing paperwork.

“We need the entire network to be upgraded and more railway stations to be built,” said an executive at Wuhan Asia-Europe Logistics, which manages trains from Wuhan, in central China.

Ronald Kleijwegt, the managing director of Jusda Europe, a logistics unit of the contract manufacturer Foxconn, said that would be an uphill task in Europe.

“It’s a win-win if we start ironing out all these bottlenecks,” said Kleijwegt. “But the demand and requirements of supply chain are sometimes difficult to understand for politicians to understand.”


----------



## chauffeur

Warsaw West Station visualisations. Modernization works are expected to start in 2019 and will be carried out until 2022.


arkadiusz said:


> BUM!
> 
> http://warszawa.wyborcza.pl/warszaw...tunelem-tramwajowym-powstanie-najwiekszy.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.transport-publiczny.pl/...a-tramwajowa-do-dworca-zachodniego-59051.html


----------



## Kpc21

What about that office building above the bus station? I can't see it in the visualization and it definitely doesn't help the neighborhood look well...


----------



## Dale

Are they going to replace Warsaw Central, or is it considered an architectural icon ?


----------



## Kpc21

This is Warsaw West and not Warsaw Central.

Central about 10 years ago was going to be replaced with a new station but finally it was decided it will be renovated.


----------



## snowdog

Who else here loves steam trains? Every time I'm in Poland by car I can't help to stop in Wolsztyn and also me and my dad visited the steam parade last year:






















Video of the end of the parade, and from 2:00 moving/maneuvering trains.





Huge nostalgia, even from just the smell, makes me feel like a kid again (as a Kid we also always visited Wolsztyn. It's much more touristy now, in the old days you could even enter the locomotives in the depot and use the dials or scoop some coal, the operators were very friendly .


----------



## Tonik1

> *China-Poland freight trains boost economic development in Łódź*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rail freight service between Chengdu City of southwest China's Sichuan Province and Poland's Łódź, which has been operating for six years, has become a popular logistics route for the trade between the two regions, contributing significantly to the Belt and Road Initiative.
> 
> The Belt and Road Initiative, proposed by China in 2013, refers to the initiative regarding the construction of the Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road, aiming to build a trade and infrastructure network connecting Asia, Europe and Africa along and beyond the ancient Silk Road trade routes. The city of Łódź has become a major hub after China established a rail network to connect the Chinese city of Chengdu with European countries.
> 
> Hatrans Logistics is the operator of the Chengdu-Łódź freight train in Łódź. As the third-generation successor of the family business, Filip Grzelak has been expanding the business based on his grandfather's and father's achievements.
> 
> “The business is expanding, more and more trade is coming, so this will probably fuel a need, in the near future, to build a terminal,” said Mr Grzelak.
> 
> *In December 2012, the Chengdu-Łódź freight train took its maiden journey. Back then, in 2013, only 10 trains arrived in Łódź. This figure soared to 500 in 2018, greatly benefiting the development of Hatrans Logistics. *
> 
> The China-Poland freight trains also brought great changes to the city.
> 
> *"The latest information from Transport Logistic is that Łódź has become the most important logistics and warehousing link in central Europe. I have to admit that, before the new freight train was opened, it was so different here. Now it's a new look," said Krzysztof Piątkowski, deputy mayor of Łódź.
> *
> "This means that Łódź’s logistics industry is growing during our cooperation with China. This is also the focus of the city's future development," said Mr Piatkowski.
> 
> The China-Europe freight trains not only bring development opportunities to Poland, but also attract many investors from China.


https://polandinenglish.info/38677429/chinapoland-freight-trains-boost-economic-development-in-lodz


----------



## chauffeur

Gliwice Railway Station:


horizon2 said:


> Dochodzimy już do celu. Tutaj widać nowe, świetne zadaszenie, które całkowicie odmieniło to miejsce.
> 
> 
> Słabo, ale widać w głębi ulicę Dworcową. Jedną z najstarszych gliwickich ulic, a właściwie szlaków.





horizon2 said:


> Tu akurat patrzymy do tyłu, bo właśnie z tej "żółtej" części tunelu przywędrowaliśmy.
> 
> 
> W nowszej królują szarości. U góry przeszklenie to "podłoga" części peronu. Szyby są lekko barwione i nie całkiem przezroczyste, aby panowie nie zaglądali pod spódniczki
> 
> 
> Tutaj ciut lepiej widać.
> 
> 
> A tu stoimy już na placu przed dworcem. Trzeba przyznać, że remont wyszedł bardzo dobrze.
> 
> 
> Tutaj także dorwałem klasyka.





horizon2 said:


> I wracamy na drugą stronę. Jakiś turbokibel.
> 
> 
> Pojechał. Wiadukt oddzielający Centrum od Zatorza.
> 
> 
> Sprzęt pomocniczy.
> 
> 
> Tutaj dorwałem chyba Dragona. Chluba Gliwic, choć produkcja przeniesiona do Nowego Sącza
> 
> 
> To na tyle.
> 
> 
> Do zobaczenia kiedyś tam


----------



## Tonik1

> *Poland to invest EUR 23 bn on railways infrastructure*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland plans to invest PLN 100 bn (EUR 23.3 bn) to modernise its railways, Polish Infrastructure Minister Andrzej Adamczyk said on Friday.
> 
> Mr Adamczyk said the project aims to modernise and expand the infrastructure of PKP, the Polish state-controlled rail operator, adding that it includes “the renovation of about 200 train stations and the reconstruction of railway lines”.
> 
> “PKP today is a challenge worth PLN 100 billion,” said Mr Adamczyk in the central Polish town of Włocławek.
> 
> Mr Adamczyk said the investment program “is not an election program” as such projects have been in place since 2016. Poland will hold local elections on October 21 with a second round on November 4.
> 
> Poland’s government, with an eye to regional elections in October, also agreed on Tuesday to increase spending on the country’s roads.
> 
> The ruling Law and Justice (PiS) party wants to raise spending on secondary roads, excluding express highways and motorways, to more than PLN 6 bn (EUR 1.4 bn) in 2019 from PLN 1.3 bn this year, Mr Adamczyk said.


https://polandinenglish.info/39121207/poland-to-invest-eur-23-bn-on-railways-infrastructur


----------



## Nowax

*Krakow Main Station*



Jasq said:


> *KG*


----------



## Nowax

Krakow - new bridge over Vistula River



Wypalacz Rafał;152695574 said:


> Remont D29-91 1 Kraków 28wrz2018 flickr by WypalaczRafal, on Flickr
> 
> Remont D29-91 2 Kraków 28wrz2018 flickr by WypalaczRafal, on Flickr
> 
> Remont D29-91 3 Kraków 28wrz2018 flickr by WypalaczRafal, on Flickr
> 
> Remont D29-91 4 Kraków 28wrz2018 flickr by WypalaczRafal, on Flickr
> 
> Remont D29-91 5 Kraków 28wrz2018 flickr by WypalaczRafal, on Flickr
> 
> Remont D29-91 6 Kraków 28wrz2018 flickr by WypalaczRafal, on Flickr
> 
> Remont D29-91 7 Kraków 28wrz2018 flickr by WypalaczRafal, on Flickr
> 
> Remont D29-91 8 Kraków 28wrz2018 flickr by WypalaczRafal, on Flickr
> 
> Remont D29-91 9 Kraków 28wrz2018 flickr by WypalaczRafal, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20180928_140946 by bartek, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20180928_140129 by bartek, on Flickr
> 
> :bowtie:


----------



## Tonik1

> *V4 to build Budapest-Bratislava-Brno-Warsaw express railway*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Visegrad Group countries have decided to jointly build a high-speed railway connecting Budapest, Bratislava, Brno and Warsaw, the Hungarian foreign minister said after talks with the transport ministers of the other three members in northern Slovakia on Monday. The decision coincides with the political interests of all four members of the group comprising the Czech Republic, Hungary, Poland and Slovakia, Peter Szijjarto told Hungarian public media at Lake Strba (Csorba-to) in the High Tatras. The public procurement tender for drawing up a feasibility study for the project will be called as early as this week, he said. The next step will be to convene a V4 working group of officials representing the four countries in November, he added. Szijjarto said the public procurement process would last for half a year and the feasibility study would be completed in a year and a half or two years.


http://www.visegradgroup.eu/news/v4-to-build-budapest?iid=1001


----------



## ArtManDoo

Tonik1 said:


> http://www.visegradgroup.eu/news/v4-to-build-budapest?iid=1001


Very good news, have to start from somewhere!


----------



## SRC_100

^^
for who?! :lol:
There is no sens to build such a railway in higher standard (speed) just for this purpose (connection b/n 4 capitals) 
icard:


----------



## Kpc21

For the same reason, for which other similar lines are built?


----------



## geogregor

Kpc21 said:


> For the same reason, for which other similar lines are built?


How big are passenger flows between Warsaw and Budapest?


----------



## ArtManDoo

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> for who?! :lol:
> There is no sens to build such a railway in higher standard (speed) just for this purpose (connection b/n 4 capitals)
> icard:


C'mon, the existing railway is saturated, with too small radiuses and can not have capacity for railway IC traffic, also it is part of whole network not solely Warszawa - Budapest. About demand, I think your message wasn't shutting down the car road on the same route, this is the case if there is not the demand, I think for sure there is passenger intercity demand for the route.


----------



## Kpc21

geogregor said:


> How big are passenger flows between Warsaw and Budapest?


It's often so that just the existence of such a connection generates demand.

Strengthening bonds between neighboring countries is never a bad idea. Now not many people travel between Poland and Hungary also simply because it takes a lot of time.


----------



## kebe

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> for who?! :lol:
> There is no sens to build such a railway in higher standard (speed) just for this purpose (connection b/n 4 capitals)
> icard:


Geostrategically it is justified.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
:lol:
The stupidest explanation I heard...


----------



## Kpc21

It's definitely a political decision but I think such railway would be useful also from the pure transportation point of view.

Still... why write about it here and not here: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1230399


----------



## Surel

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> for who?! :lol:
> There is no sens to build such a railway in higher standard (speed) just for this purpose (connection b/n 4 capitals)
> icard:


Brno is not a capital of the Czech Republic, Prague is. This connection is not planned isolated. This is just a general understanding on the big lines. What you need to see is the concrete planning.

The railway will clearly not leave Wien out of it, no one would do something so stuipd. Wien, Prague and Berlin are all in the European top 10 destination cities.

You need to think in lines. One line of the cross is Budapest, Bratislava, Wien, Brno, Prague, Dresden Berlin. The other is Budapest, Bratislava, Wien, Brno, Ostrava, Katowice, Warschau. Those two lines will connect 6 european capitals within 1200 km of built railway tracks. You won't get that value for so short distance anywhere else in Europe.

Budapest, twin city Wien/Bratislava and Katowice/Ostrava areas are very populous and densely inhabited urban areas on a European scale. The lines follow the distribution of the population quite nicely.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
1. Brno is capital of Moravia region 
2. B/n all cities you mentioned there are quite good railway connections, there is no sens to improve it e.g. to upgrade speed over 160 km/h - waste of money
3. Katowice and Ostrava do not constitute one common region! They exist as very much separate areas!
4. Just very few could go e.g. b/n Budapest and Warsaw or Wien and Warsaw by train, most take plane.


----------



## Surel

del double post


----------



## Surel

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> 1. Brno is capital of Moravia region
> 2. B/n all cities you mentioned there are quite good railway connections, there is no sens to improve it e.g. to upgrade speed over 160 km/h - waste of money
> 3. Katowice and Ostrava do not constitute one common region! They exist as very much separate areas!
> 4. Just very few could go e.g. b/n Budapest and Warsaw or Wien and Warsaw by train, most take plane.


ad2) No they are not, see also your point 4 which contradicts point 2. Its now faster to go Berlin - Wien through Austria and Bayern than trough Prague with a train. There's a understanding between Germany and Czechia that there will be a HSR from Berlin to Prague with a base tunnel under Krušné Hory. Inside Czechia the HSR from Prague to Brno has the best economy as it would allow daily commute between the cities. The current connection between Prague and Ostrava is on the limit of its capacity at the moment. HSR though Brno would alleviate the pressure and would allow to use the old corridor more for freight transport. This in turn adds ridership to the Brno - Ostrava - Warschau branch. There's already quite big flow of workers between Poland and Austria, making Warschau - Wien HSR connection a reality would enhance this trend.

ad3) They very much do so population wise. See e.g. the Katowice airport that is used by the Czechs, there are many Poles shopping in Ostrava or visiting regularly. The whole region is heavily urbanized with high density all the way from Ostrava to Katowice throughout the border. The more integration this region gets, the more economic power it will create. Even if these two cities constitute two urban centers there is enormous potential to be gained from better connection, you see it with the completion of the D1/A1 already.

ad4) Connecting these cities with HSR would make it possible to fly to one of these cities with a plane, take the train to another of these cities and fly off from there. It's indeed not only connecting those cities, but connecting the air hubs that are in these cities what makes it very much attractive idea.

Take a plane from China to Prague, Berlin, Warschau, Wien or Budapest, take a 2 to 4 hour train ride to Berlin, Wien, Prague, Warschau or Budapest and fly away to Paris or wherever.

Yesterday was late already for a realization of this HSR project in Central Europe.


----------



## Surel

Eh, I mean Warszawa, sorry guys, I use too much Dutch these days.


----------



## Kpc21

Nevermind. The agreed English name is Warsaw


----------



## Proterra

I agree. Sure, it's probably politically motivated, and whatnot, but we also have to take care that despite many of us dislike our current governments, not everything they do is a bad idea. 

And while there are about a quarter of a million people flying annually between Warszawa and Budapest, such a line does not only serve the two capital cities. There will likely be stops in Częstochowa, Katowice or Gliwice, Ostrava, maybe Olomouc, Brno, Bratislava, Gyor or Komarno and finally Budapest. All of the above-mentioned cities with the exception of Warszawa-Częstochowa (although it might make sense to align it through Łódź) would be between 20-30 minutes from each other traveling at high speed. Especially if it would link to Kraków, Praha and Wien from Śląsk, Brno and Bratislava, these sort of things generate demand. People living in Komarno and working in Budapest, Wien or Bratislava. Or commuting from Brno to Praha becomes possible, likewise Częstochowa to Warszawa. 

Also, most of this line (70-80%) goes through flat terrain with diluvial soils. It would potentially be one of the cheapest large-scale HSR projects in the European Union, and if the HSR from Berlin through Dresden to Praha is built and the line from Berlin through Poznań to Warszawa is upgraded, it could potentially all but eliminate the need for regional air transport in the region, as all major population centres would be connected to a capital city by HSR with less than two hours of travel time.


----------



## Kpc21

Will this connection go through Częstochowa and not utilize the existing CMK line (200 km/h)?

Meanwhile, from 17th October, the train drivers in Poland will no longer be obliged to trumpet on the level crossings with barriers where the front of the train is visible from the road at the distance of at least 5 metres.


----------



## Kpc21

In fact, the "right to not trumpeting" will be only voluntary, introduced by the infrastructure manager who will be allowed not to install signs that oblige the train driver to trumpet, which currently must be placed at all level crossings.

So in practice, probably nothing will change.


----------



## Trupman

What you read as a HSR Budapest-Bratislava-Brno-Warszawa can be in fact explained as 4 separate national lines which are justifiable even alone standing for the transportation inside the countries. At least in case of Poland (Warsaw-Katowice/Krakow) and Czechia (Brno-Ostrava). The Czech line is long time planned and hopefully there will be enough political will to start the construction in less than 10 years.


----------



## chauffeur

Renewed Poznań Garbary station...



impulspoz said:


> 2018.09.20 - Podobno od dziś po cichu, bez pompy otwarto dworzec Poznań Garbary


...and Poznań West station:


impulspoz said:


> 2018.10.05 - Tymczasem w Poznaniu przy okazji otwarcia Dworca Zachodniego PKP, prezentacji Dworca Garbary i przejazdu po trasie Poznan-Piła (dla ruchu pasażerskiego po 28.10), oficjalne pokazanie wagonów
> 1 i 2 modernizacja 174A przez HCP FPS
> 3 to 159A (nówka czy po P4?)





impulspoz said:


>


----------



## Proterra

Kpc21 said:


> Will this connection go through Częstochowa and not utilize the existing CMK line (200 km/h)?


I would assume so, if they're going to let trains drive 300-350 km/h there, as the geometry of the CMK line allows a maximum speed of 250 km/h. If you're going to rebuild a line from scratch, you might as well put it next to the A1 so it can serve some major cities rather than villages such as Opoczno and Włoszczowa. If I were to make a brand new line for say, 320 km/h, I would take it through the new Łódż Fabryczna and then straight down to Częstochowa, Gliwice and down to Ostrava. Follow the A1 as much as possible between the cities, except in Łódż and Śląsk, where I would rather go from Częstochowa north and west around Tarnowskie Góry and then down to Gliwice, mainly to avoid the mess left by uncontrolled mining in that area, that would limit any train going through Śląsk to 120 km/h max anyways. 

Also, for the same reason, forget Katowice. I would make Gliwice the main regional railway hub for the region.


----------



## kebe

^^ As far I remember somebody well informed said that line geometry allows up to 300km/h maybe 330km/h. The biggest problem is power DC...


----------



## Kpc21

But also on the newly built high speed lines, they are going, at least initially, to use 3 kV DC power. And nobody knows why while it seems to make no sense.


----------



## Proterra

kebe said:


> ^^ As far I remember somebody well informed said that line geometry allows up to 300km/h maybe 330km/h. The biggest problem is power DC...


Between Mszczonów and Psary possibly. That's still only half the distance Warszawa-Katowice.

And then there is the problem of the subsidence caused by mining in Śląsk. It's impossible to safely operate trains over 120 km/h - maybe 160 - there, without investing obscene amounts of money in stabilizing the soil underneath the railbed. I honestly don't see how Zawiercie-Żory can ever be done in under one hour without throwing massive amounts of money at it. 

So, you're either doing it fairly cheap, by upgrading CMK between Żyrardów and Zawiercie to 250 km/h with some stretches allowing 300, while going slow through the Silesian metropolis with 120 max, but then we're looking at nothing better than 2:40 or 2:45 Warszawa-Ostrava. An improvement, but nothing to get Warszawa-Budapest competitive with air travel, one would need to get it below 4:30 for that, and it's simply not possible to get Ostrava-Budapest through Brno and Bratislava under 1:45. 

The solution would be a brand new line, avoiding most of the Silesian metropolis with only a stop in Gliwice, which might just end up being much cheaper to build than HSR cutting straight through the Silesian metropolis being fast enough to do Warszawa-Ostrava in sub-two hours. Extra benefit would be that Łódż and Częstochowa could be connected to the line, which would mean that in a future stage, it would also save on the "Y" line to Kalisz, Poznań and Wrocław (and on to Berlin and Praha). CMK could then see continued use as a regional HSR to Katowice and Małopolska.


----------



## geogregor

Kpc21 said:


> It's often so that just the existence of such a connection generates demand.
> 
> Strengthening bonds between neighboring countries is never a bad idea. Now not many people travel between Poland and Hungary also simply because it takes a lot of time.


Come on guys, HSR between Warsaw, Brno, Bratislava and Vienna won't happen for decades (if ever). I'll be surprised if I'll have chance to ride it before I become pensioner (and I have long time before that happens).

I can see internal lines being build (Brno - Prague, Warsaw - Katowice/Krakow, Vienna - Bratislava etc).

The problem is that the border sections are not heavily trafficked so incentive to build is not that great. I would expect the two-system trains (leaving HSR and using conventional lines close to the border) rather than full scpecs HSR lines crossing south of Katowice. It is heavilly urbanized and region where it will be quite expensive to build HSR (especially since there isn't land reserve along the A1)


----------



## rheintram

Vienna - Bratislava is already being upgraded to 200 km/h. Not really HSR, however, the cities are really close. Anyhow, integrating the CEE region by HSR should be done.


----------



## SRC_100

I see that nobody take into consideration difference of building cost b/n railway line to 250 km/h and over 250 km/h. It`s +/- twice!


----------



## Proterra

SRC_100 said:


> I see that nobody take into consideration difference of building cost b/n railway line to 250 km/h and over 250 km/h. It`s +/- twice!


Yes, but that shouldn't be a reason to not build it, judging by that rationale there shouldn't be a HSR between Paris and Amsterdam either for example, especially because the 1M+ metropolitan areas there are only 50-70 km apart. Also, in most of Central Poland as well as the Hungarian Alfold, building HSR should be relatively cheap because of easy terrain and low population density between the major cities, which are also further apart.

Personally, I think linking the Central European capitals; Berlin, Warsaw, Prague, Bratislava, Vienna and Budapest by proper HSR is the way to go; 320-350 km/h between the cities in easy terrain with a low population density, while allowing the speed to drop to 250, and in some cases even 200 if the line goes through difficult terrain or more densely populated areas. 

High-speed branch lines to places like Kraków, Plzen, Kosice, Debrecen, Szeged, Szczecin and Gdańsk could be built to 250 km/h standards to create a "core network" to which all other cities with a population over 100 000 could be connected with 160/200 km/h rail. Of course, this "core network" should be handled as a integrated single network overseen not by each country separately, but by a separate entity.


----------



## geogregor

rheintram said:


> Vienna - Bratislava is already being upgraded to 200 km/h. Not really HSR, however, the cities are really close. Anyhow, integrating the CEE region by HSR should be done.


Possibly, but there is big difference between "should" and "could" and "will" 



Proterra said:


> Yes, but that shouldn't be a reason to not build it, judging by that rationale there shouldn't be a HSR between Paris and Amsterdam either for example, especially because the 1M+ metropolitan areas there are only 50-70 km apart. Also, in most of Central Poland as well as the Hungarian Alfold, building HSR should be relatively cheap because of easy terrain and low population density between the major cities, which are also further apart.


Population density might be lower in absolute terms abut abysmal urban and spatial planning (or rather lack of it) will cause as many issues as more heavily populated regions in some other countries.



> Personally, I think linking the Central European capitals; Berlin, Warsaw, Prague, Bratislava, Vienna and Budapest by proper HSR is the way to go; 320-350 km/h between the cities in easy terrain with a low population density, while allowing the speed to drop to 250, and in some cases even 200 if the line goes through difficult terrain or more densely populated areas.
> 
> High-speed branch lines to places like Kraków, Plzen, Kosice, Debrecen, Szeged, Szczecin and Gdańsk could be built to 250 km/h standards to create a "core network" to which all other cities with a population over 100 000 could be connected with 160/200 km/h rail. Of course, this "core network" should be handled as a integrated single network overseen not by each country separately, but by a separate entity.


I might agree that some of you proposals might be desirable but I seriously doubt I see anything resembling your proposed network even in 20-25 years.


----------



## SRC_100

I think, especial if one takes into consideration the cost, there is no need of real HSR in AT, CZ, HU, PL and SK. 
There is enough just to upgrade few the most important lines to top speed of 250 km/h.


----------



## Nowax

Krakow Pradnicka Street



Jasq said:


> źródło


----------



## chauffeur

One of 3 new _Dragon 2_ electric locomotives for Polish state-owned railway freightcarrier:



Lucior said:


> https://www.facebook.com/181655961892462/posts/1998868200171220/
> https://www.facebook.com/1656984954628386/posts/2173709666289243/


----------



## ArtManDoo

SRC_100 said:


> I think, especial if one takes into consideration the cost, there is no need of real HSR in AT, CZ, HU, PL and SK.
> There is enough just to upgrade few the most important lines to top speed of 250 km/h.


The thing is that the existing core network is seeing heavy freight traffic and regional passenger traffic as well, thus allowing HS traffic would require 4 tracks in this case with high frequencies. For this reason, the way to go would be to give another network for HS and IC and high speed regional trains, that needs to be built. About the cost, actually Poland is building those polluting highways that never pay back and require extensive land, compared to high speed rail, from here can be said that the core HSR in Central Europe is urgently needed and reasonable, maybe the starting point of operations is not the 350km/h but 250km/h with possibility to raise the speed in correspondence with the market.


----------



## geogregor

ArtManDoo said:


> The thing is that the existing core network is seeing heavy freight traffic and regional passenger traffic as well, thus allowing HS traffic would require 4 tracks in this case with high frequencies. For this reason, the way to go would be to give another network for HS and IC and high speed regional trains, that needs to be built. About the cost, actually Poland is building those polluting highways that never pay back and require extensive land, compared to high speed rail, from here can be said that the core HSR in Central Europe is urgently needed and reasonable, maybe the starting point of operations is not the 350km/h but 250km/h with possibility to raise the speed in correspondence with the market.


The problem is that those "wide and polluting highway" will fill with traffic, often from the day one. But serious proportion of the traffic is local, just a few junctions, often driven by commuters or delivery drivers.

You would probably fill HSR between Warsaw and Krakow or Warsaw and Wroclaw, I'm not sure how many people would regularly travel further south.

I would argue that the railway investment priority in Poland should be given to suburban railways which would help alleviating congestion problems in wildly suburbanizing major Polish cities. HSR can wait. And will. I don't see a slightest chance on any HSR crossing Polish borders in the next two decades (at least)


----------



## Kpc21

geogregor said:


> I would argue that the railway investment priority in Poland should be given to suburban railways which would help alleviating congestion problems in wildly suburbanizing major Polish cities.


But this is what is being done just now.

Maybe it should be extended with building new suburban railway lines. But building railway lines in urban areas, especially so that they will run near residential districts where many people live (so that they have only a short walk to a train station and are likely to select a train instead of car) is problematic. No-one wants to have a noisy railway line near home + in such places there is no free lanes on which such railways could be built, one has to buy out people's houses to make room for that.


----------



## Balsen

del


----------



## tunnel owl

geogregor said:


> I don't see a slightest chance on any HSR crossing Polish borders in the next two decades (at least)



Well. most likely it´s like that. If we take a look into other european countries HSR started as a national project and if a core-network is build, international lines would follow. So I am more optimistic about polish HSR Y between Warsaw -Wroclaw/Poznan. We will see what follows then.


Since yesterday german government approved to keep priority on financing german part of Dresden - Prague HSR. I suppose the first international HSR corridor most likely is Berlin-Prague-Brno-Vienna/Bratislava - Budapest, adding connection between Budapest and Vienna. Many big cities are linked with this connection and HSR is more profitable if those big cities are not that far away apart. Interntaional traffic between Krakow/GOP willl benefit from this, too, arriving at Brno.

As for current-decision I see no other way then to follow the italian example with dual-voltage trains, 25kV 50/60Hz AC on HSR and 3kV DC on conventional feeder lines. From that point of view I don´t know what is the maximum speed of 3kV in economic terms. Warsaw-Gdansk get´s it done with 200 km/h. If CMK is really limited to 250 or 220 km/h it maybe makes no sense to retrofit it with AC.


----------



## Attus

^^ There are planes for an Eastern European high speed corridor: Budapest - Bratislava - Brno - Warsaw. Of course it shall be financed by China.


----------



## Shenkey

phantom project like those highways financed by China in Poland


----------



## tunnel owl

Shenkey said:


> phantom project like those highways financed by China in Poland



Yes but it fits into the actual chinese wish of financial strategy. Economy of projects/companies don´t matter for them as long as money can be invested outside China, saving it that way. Most likely we will see the chinese financial system coming into more than serious trouble in the next few years if the FED will raise interest rates further, sorry to say this.


----------



## Shenkey

tunnel owl said:


> Yes but it fits into the actual chinese wish of financial strategy. Economy of projects/companies don´t matter for them as long as money can be invested outside China, saving it that way. Most likely we will see the chinese financial system coming into more than serious trouble in the next few years if the FED will raise interest rates further, sorry to say this.


Of course it does. What China cares about is to export their overcapacity, this is why the only string that comes with their money is to use Chinese companies and Chinese labour.


----------



## Nowax

Krakow - New bridge over Vistula River



Jasq said:


> :wave:


----------



## ArtManDoo

geogregor said:


> The problem is that those "wide and polluting highway" will fill with traffic, often from the day one. But serious proportion of the traffic is local, just a few junctions, often driven by commuters or delivery drivers.
> 
> You would probably fill HSR between Warsaw and Krakow or Warsaw and Wroclaw, I'm not sure how many people would regularly travel further south.
> 
> I would argue that the railway investment priority in Poland should be given to suburban railways which would help alleviating congestion problems in wildly suburbanizing major Polish cities. HSR can wait. And will. I don't see a slightest chance on any HSR crossing Polish borders in the next two decades (at least)


The cross-border sections might not have very dense HSR traffic, but I don't see it a reason not to build. The sections will benefit regional express routes and freight as well, especially seems that fast freight is looking on railways.

I totally agree that the suburban and regional rail networks need fast improvements, this seems to be the case for almost everywhere in Europe. In this new lines will help as well, because for squeeze frequent regional and local trains through, IC and fast traffic has to be removed. Thus it will be win-win fast trains will get faster and regional and local services will get huge improvement, e.g. from 2tph to 4tph.

Another very important thing is that new generations are looking for places to settle down and the good railway network plays huge role here, if Polish wants to go high-tech and keep the high-end skills, the national and international HSR connections become very important as that kind of work needs moving and flexibility and comfort and HSR can provide it best if the distance is the one for HSR.


----------



## SRC_100

ArtManDoo said:


> Another very important thing is that new generations are looking for places to settle down and the good railway network plays huge role here, if Polish wants to go high-tech and keep the high-end skills, the national and international HSR connections become very important as that kind of work needs moving and flexibility and comfort and HSR can provide it best if the distance is the one for HSR.


 Bullshit!
Poland is not a country so vast like France or Spain that it was necessary to invest in HSR. The railway network is completely sufficient, where the main railway routes will be adjusted to a speed of 200-250 km/h. Others with a permissible speed of 120-160 km/h.


----------



## Kpc21

Poland is not so small.


----------



## ArtManDoo

SRC_100 said:


> Bullshit!
> Poland is not a country so vast like France or Spain that it was necessary to invest in HSR. The railway network is completely sufficient, where the main railway routes will be adjusted to a speed of 200-250 km/h. Others with a permissible speed of 120-160 km/h.


The sole distance of 50km in between stops is enough to go over 250km/h, and it is not only the question of distance. For example planes go 900 for distances about 100km of length, I think.

Upgrading to 200km/h wont benefit as much as is railway potential in Poland, the average speed in this case will be about 160km/h (especially due to dense traffic of slower trains), going over new alignment over 250km/h gives here benefit raising the average over 200km/h. Also all trunk lines in Poland see frequent traffic with regional/local passengers and freight as well, it means the potential of new IC rolling stock can not be used unless they won't get their own lanes. Also heavy straightening of existing rail plus quadrupling results long periods of disruptions of existing traffic. This is not a question that trunk lines have to be upgraded for better standard that is what Poland is doing already, the benefits on the regional connections can be very clearly seen as there is overcrowding of regional trains, especially on the sections of lines where service has been upgraded and there is urgent need after more frequent regional and local services. It all means that the way out is to start to give new own path for fast IC/HS and regional express services.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
I don`t see any sens to spend twice of money just to have HSR railways in Poland. In this country distances b/n the biggest cities are little compare to France (e.g. Paris-Lyon, Paris- Marsail etc.) Italy (e.g. Napoli-Milan) or Spain (e.g. Barcelona-Madrid-Sewilla or Bilbao-Madrid-Malaga), and even Germany (e.g. Hamburg-Munich).
I would rather spend money to improve and doubled existing lines in order to elimination of congestions.


----------



## Kpc21

Wrocław-Warsaw is only about 100 km less than Paris-Lyon.

Szczecin-Warsaw is 100 km more than Paris-Lyon.

From many Polish big cities you have to travel overnight or on the day before, to be in Warsaw at a reasonable time in the morning for a business trip.


----------



## geogregor

Kpc21 said:


> Wrocław-Warsaw is only about 100 km less than Paris-Lyon.


And it might be the only viable corridor for may years to come for the HSR in Poland



> Szczecin-Warsaw is 100 km more than Paris-Lyon.


HSR to Szczecin? Are you serious? 



> From many Polish big cities you have to travel overnight or on the day before, to be in Warsaw at a reasonable time in the morning for a business trip.


Not from the major ones (Krakow, Silesia, Poznan, Tri-City). Only from Wroclaw you have to leave ludicrously early to get to meeting for, let say, 10am. And the current lines can be improved (by for example providing dedicated tracks for suburban and regional railways closest to the cities).
Classic line between, let say, York and London can be covered in less than 2h, and it is around 300km. There is no reason why similar timings shouldn't be possible on classic lines in Poland. 

I mean, I'm all for HSR, it would be really nice to have a proper network. I just don't think it is priority at this stage, apart maybe from the Y-line exiting Warsaw towards Wroclaw and Poznan.

Any talks about international HS lines connecting Warsaw with Prague or Vienna is pure Sci-Fi at this stage. We can just as well discuss hyper-loop or "spaceport"


----------



## Kpc21

From today, it is possible back to buy a combined ticket for a travel involving a local and an intercity train.

From the moment of dividing the PKP and passing the responsibility for the local trains from the state to the regions, it was practically impossible. For a few initial years, there was such an offer but few people knew about it and it was discouraged by the cashiers.


----------



## The Polwoman

ArtManDoo said:


> The sole distance of 50km in between stops is enough to go over 250km/h, and it is not only the question of distance. For example planes go 900 for distances about 100km of length, I think.



Apart from  whether it's needed or not, trains can indeed easily reach 250kph for such a short stretch. Even 300kph has proven no problem for the Thalys (and since recently, Eurostar) between Amsterdam (Schiphol) airport and Rotterdam central station, which is a mere 50kph stretch with low-speed ends. Top speed is reached after 25-30km, and then goes down again after 10km. There are long intervals in which the train travels in between the speeds of 160 and 300kph for accelerating or braking.

The difference from 160kph: about 5 minutes (19/24 minutes).



If looking at Rotterdam-Antwerp with a distance of 90km, the difference becomes more pronounced, where the difference with intermediate stops (although not taking into account the long Breda stop) is already about 20 minutes, where the Thalys only takes 30 minutes and the IC-Direct takes more time for just the southern leg from Breda to Antwerp over the same HSR line.


----------



## Nowax

Krakow Bronowice - new train station



Grzegorz.Janoszka said:


> (źródło)


----------



## Kpc21

Is it gonna be a full station or just a stopping point? If the former, then are they building any station building or anything like that?


----------



## db84

^^ A stopping point. Look at these future stairs - they are going down to the level of Armii Krajowej street, so ticket offices or small shops may find place in the tunnel.


----------



## Tonik1

> *New Kraków-Zakopane line will cut travel times by half*
> 
> A new railway line between Krakow and the mountain resort of Zakopane will cut travel time by half. Instead of taking three hours, passengers will be able to reach their destination in an hour and a half.
> 
> The Transport Ministry has signed a contract for preparing the project which will provide a fast rail link between Kraków, Nowy Sącz and Zakopane. The line will provide a major boost to the tourist industry in this popular mountain area of southern Poland. It will be the longest railway line constructed in Poland for 40 years.
> 
> The project consists of 58 km of new railway track and 80km of modernised tracks. It will include the construction of 11 tunnels, 20 bridges and 30 viaducts. It will cost PLN 180 mln (EUR 41.8 mln) and should be ready in 2027.
> 
> According to the Transport minister Andrzej Adamczyk the project will be important not only for the region, but also for the transport system of the whole country and for the international transport network. “It will be the longest new railway line that Poland has built in decades,” said the minister.
> 
> “This line will serve international traffic in goods as part of the ‘Amber trail’. It will also serve passengers and be connected to the proposed Central Transport hub” a rail and air hub which is to be built in Central Poland.
> 
> On completion the project will improve transport links in Southern Poland as well as on the North-South axis of Europe that covers territories between the Baltic, the Balkans and the Black Sea.


https://polandin.com/40762373/new-krakowzakopane-line-will-cut-travel-times-by-half


----------



## Adiks

Stuu said:


> Is the cost right? It seems very very low


Incorrect translation. The project preparation / paperwork will cost PLN 180 mln (EUR 41.8 mln). The whole thing will definitely be well above 1bln.


----------



## thompsongda

I'm asking the same question over and over again...Is that so hard to design a normal (I'm not even expecting something great) looking platforms? PKP is blind or what is the problem?


----------



## da_scotty

I really can't see what's wrong?


----------



## Kpc21

They are not pink, after all.

There was a time when PLK was making all new platforms pink.


----------



## Theijs

da_scotty said:


> I really can't see what's wrong?


Maybe lack of a shelter place and using a clock designed during communist times?


----------



## da_scotty

I see covered platforms, a clock (who cares?) with a retro design (that's cool now you know) . Maybe a wind break would be nice, but I really don't see the big deal. It's basic, but it's certainly on par with the rest of Europe. PKP has a budget to and they can't build something special each time. this feels like a really standard but fine design.

If they where pink you do have a point, but the blue/grey is just branding of PKP right?

What do you expect then?


----------



## Nowax

Jasq said:


> * Krakow Bronowice Station*
> źródło
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chyba już wszystko jasne jeżeli chodzi o konstrukcję wiadukt


..


----------



## Nowax

Krakow - new bridge over Vistula River



Jasq said:


>


----------



## Kpc21

Those pink platform edges were once a standard for newly built platforms on the PKP network:



















Luckily they aren't any more...


----------



## tunnel owl

Kpc21 said:


> Those pink platform edges were once a standard for newly built platforms on the PKP network:
> 
> Luckily they aren't any more...



IIRC they had been build first on the modernized Berlin-Warszawa line. It´s 90s style, but is there any new standard for all PKP-construction now?


----------



## Kpc21

Now they are grey, as you can see in all the recent photos.

Grey platforms edges instead of those pink ones started to be used about 2011-2012, one of the first ones was the Łowicz-Łódź line.


----------



## Eulanthe

News from Lower Silesia, where an order for 11 trains has been cancelled by the Lower Silesian government, after they previously cancelled the plans to build a depot in Legnica.

http://inforail.pl/koleje-dolnoslas...jechaly-przewozy-regionalne-_more_114304.html

The consensus is that this was done on purpose as to make sure that the two new lines (Jelcz-Wrocław Wojnów and Wrocław-Świdnica) will be run by PolRegio rather than Koleje Dolnośląskie, as the government have already made no secret of the fact that they don't want these small provincial companies to exist, due to the opposition from the railway workers (who want a return to the days of a single large national train company).


----------



## geogregor

Eulanthe said:


> News from Lower Silesia, where an order for 11 trains has been cancelled by the Lower Silesian government, after they previously cancelled the plans to build a depot in Legnica.
> 
> http://inforail.pl/koleje-dolnoslas...jechaly-przewozy-regionalne-_more_114304.html
> 
> The consensus is that this was done on purpose as to make sure that the two new lines (Jelcz-Wrocław Wojnów and Wrocław-Świdnica) will be run by PolRegio rather than Koleje Dolnośląskie, as the government have already made no secret of the fact that they don't want these small provincial companies to exist, due to the opposition from the railway workers (who want a return to the days of a single large national train company).


What a bonkers policy. They are really trying to fuc*k things up hno:


----------



## Kpc21

Fortunately in the Łodź region, the regional government still keeps developing the local company Lodz Metropolitan Railway (Łódzka Kolej Aglomeracyjna) and it doesn't think about returning to the "single PKP"... Even though it's from the same party (PiS).

It became such a recognizable brand and the difference between the old Przewozy Regionalne and the current ŁKA is seen so much that closing the ŁKA and passing everything to Przewozy Regionalne would likely be a political shoot in their foot.

But PiS is, in general, in good terms with the trade unions, so one doesn't know what will happen in the next years...


----------



## Tonik1

source:

https://www.rynek-lotniczy.pl/wiado...rogramu-budowy-nowych-linii-dla-cpk-5648.html


----------



## Tonik1

PKP Cargo wants to buy *31 * electric 6-axle locomotives. 

https://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/wiado...a-33-nowe-lokomotywy-szescioosiowe-91737.html

Dragon 2 from Nowy Sącz's NEWAG will probably win the tender.


----------



## Tonik1

> *V4 Transport Ministers Ink Declaration on High-speed Railway Construction*
> 
> Bratislava, May 21 (TASR) - Visegrad Four (Czech Republic, Hungary, Poland, Slovakia) transport ministers on Tuesday signed a declaration on a concerted approach to the construction of high-speed railway, set to link Budapest, Bratislava, Prague and Warsaw, TASR learnt on Tuesday.
> At the moment, a feasibility study on the project is being drafted.
> "We're talking about a route with speeds of up to 300 km/h and a high-speed line must be build for that. It'll be a brand new line," Transport Minister Arpad Ersek (Most-Hid) said, adding that a joint committee will deliberate on technical issues.
> Ersek believes that the new railway line could compete with air travel, as unlike airports it will have railway stations in the city centres.
> No time frame has been charted for the project yet because the technical details haven't been hammered out, but the line is likely to be co-financed also by European Funds.
> It was the EU Funds for the 2021-28 programming period that were on the agenda of the joint V4 meeting. "We can't allow the Funds to be cut. It is the development of infrastructure that is crucial for the economic sector and its development. Having successful EU economic tools such as the cohesion policy continue to be of cardinal importance," stated Hungarian Minister for Innovations Tamas Schanda.
> This sentiment was echoed also by Czech Transport Minister Vladimir Kremlik and Polish Minister for Infrastructure Andrzej Adamczyk.


http://www.tasr.sk/tasr-clanok/TASR:20190521TBB00320


----------



## KingNick

Hey, don't leave Vienna (and Prague for that matter) out of this


----------



## Attus

KingNick said:


> Hey, don't leave Vienna (and Prague for that matter) out of this


It's about a V4 corridor. Much more a political project, not one for the passengers. 
For them who don't know: V4 is the abbreviation of the Visegrád group just like mentiond in the quoted article.


----------



## Trupman

The whole line as such doesn't make the biggest sense indeed, however if you divide it into parts and include it into a whole network, then it is justifiable. 

1) Warsaw-Katowice-(Ostrava) = definitely makes sense, connects two largets metro areas in Poland, plus a shorter international stretch. Currently the most busy connection of Czechia and Poland is here, in Silesia region.

2) Ostrava-Brno-(Břeclav) = already included in the Czechia plans for high speed railway line as an eastern part of the main transport corridor. The same goes to the section south od Brno where currently is a very busy standard railway line and HSR is planned.

3) Břeclav-Bratislava = might be the least justifiable part as there is already a line which is undergoing an upgrade to 200 km/h. This might be considered as a part of the HSR at the moment.

4) Bratislava-Budapest = again, a part of the main corridor Budapest to Vienna, definitely justifiable for Hungary.


----------



## SRC_100

I think that nothing more than railway w top speed up to 250 km/h is needed. Especially if take into consideration that cost of new HSR of 250 km/h is cca. 10 mln EUR/km and HSR of 300 km/h and more is cca. 20 mln EUR/km. So, the difference doesn`t justify to build faster railway than up to 250 km/h.


----------



## Kpc21

@doc7austin Really nice pictures of the Polish railway, thanks a lot!


----------



## kokomo

Nowax said:


> Krakow - new tracks to the Main Station


Hi! Any new update on this? I really love how this fake arches are looking! I know Covid19 hit everything but I was just wondering if any new pics were available. Thnx


----------



## Tonik1

Tarnowskie Góry Marshalling Yard


















Tarnowskie Góry. Oto największy węzeł kolejowy w Europie







plus.dziennikzachodni.pl


----------



## Nowax

Lucior said:


> Newag Dragon 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E6ACTab-031 - WRP - World Rail Photo
> 
> 
> 19.05.2020. Piastów. Skład przewoźnika Laude relacji Morąg - Radymno pokonuje zaledwie kilkukilometrową łącznice pomiędzy Warszawą Główną Towarową, a Józefinowem.. WRP - World Rail Photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrphoto.eu


----------



## kokomo

I like that combination of pink, grey and blue of that photo!


----------



## Nowax

Krakow - new tracks to the Main Station


----------



## kokomo

I really like how it´s looking!!!


----------



## Nowax

KRAKOW - new railway bridge ready for opening 














































Source : www.lovekrakow.pl


----------



## kokomo

Really pretty bridge! It looks fresh and dynamic!👏👏👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## Nowax

kokomo said:


> Really pretty bridge! It looks fresh and dynamic!👏👏👏👏👏👏👏


There will be a total of three the same railway bridges and one with footbridge and cycle patch.


----------



## Bikes

Kraków Główny (Main) railway station


----------



## SRC_100

Ongoing major overhaul of *Gdańsk Główny* - the main railway station in Gdańsk:






The building of the main station in Gdański is a historical monument. The representative and spacious Main Station was built in the years 1894–1900, in the style of the so-called "Gdańsk Renaissance".
...............................................................................................................................................

The completely rebuilt platforms with new walk path over 3rd platform at *Szczecin Główny railway station*. The main station building was modernized few year ago as a separate investment:






.............................................................................................................................................

The railway station in *Białystok *(direct translation: W_hite Slope_) after major overhaul:






The station building was built in the classical style during the creation of the Warsaw-Petersburg line in 1861. The first passenger train, covering the entire route from Warsaw to St. Petersburg, arrived in Bialystok in September 1862.


----------



## kokomo

Krakow Glowny is it cul-de-sac? Nice to see that Poland is doing upkeep of its railway facilities


----------



## chauffeur

kokomo said:


> Krakow Glowny is it cul-de-sac?


No.


----------



## Tonik1

CPK: Przygotowania do budowy połączeń kolejowych. Wiemy, na jakich szlakach


Również w 2020 r. mają rozpocząć się pierwsze inwentaryzacje przyrodnicze.




www.tvp.info


----------



## Nowax

*Krakow Zablocie*



Wypalacz Rafał said:


> PS-00.Mb-032 1 Kraków Zabłocie 04cze2020 by Rafał Kurtyka, on Flickr
> 
> PS-00.Mb-032 2 Kraków Zabłocie 04cze2020 by Rafał Kurtyka, on Flickr
> 
> EN77-005 SKA1 33354 i EN64-003 Kraków Zabłocie 06cze2020 by Rafał Kurtyka, on Flickr
> 
> EN64-003 R30530 Kasprowy Kraków Zabłocie 06cze2020 by Rafał Kurtyka, on Flickr


----------



## Tonik1

And Oświecim:






























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270698146260287488


----------



## Mac_07

Various trains in Poznan:


----------



## Tonik1

NEWAG delivered 20 Griffin (Vmax=160km/h) locomitves to PKP Intercity.


----------



## kokomo

Nice locos!


----------



## Tonik1

Contract for reconstruction of Warszawa Zachodnia was signed


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280443330955010048


----------



## Fatfield




----------



## Tonik1

Fully electified, double track Vmax-160km/h

*



Germany Funds €500m Berlin-Szczecin Railway Upgrade

Click to expand...

*


> The German Federal Government and the Federal States of Berlin and Brandenburg will invest 480 million euros in upgrading the railway line between Berlin and the Polish city of Szczecin.
> The works will affect the section between Angermünde and the German-Polish border and will commence in 2021. The Federal Government is contributing 380 million euros, while the states of Berlin and Brandenburg and contributing 50 million euros each.The upgrade works will see the entire railway line become double track (40km between Passow and the border) and fully electrified. Furthermore, the whole section is to be modernised to allow trains to run at speeds of 160km/h.












Germany Funds €500m Berlin-Szczecin Railway Upgrade


Germany is investing almost €0.5 billion in the upgrade of the Berlin-Szczecin railway line. It will be fully double track and electrified.




railway-news.com


----------



## Mac_07

Beautiful sounds of trains:


----------



## chauffeur

First (of eight) car for transport of the military personnel has been produced: 




















Source


----------



## Nowax

Krakow - new bridge over Vistula river














































Source : Kraków. Zakończyła się rozbiórka mostu PKP. W jego miejsce powstaną trzy nowe przeprawy [ZDJĘCIA]


----------



## DocentX

*Bialystok* train station

























Zabytkowy dworzec w Białymstoku po remoncie [zdjęcia]


Budimex zakończył renowację i modernizację dworca kolejowego w Białymstoku. Od początku października zabytkowy obiekt jest dostępny dla podróżnych.




www.transport-publiczny.pl










*Gdansk* train station - modernization







*Olsztyn* - new train staion



















*Rzeszow *- train station modernization

















Rzeszów: Rusza przetarg na centrum komunikacyjne i przebudowę dworca


Rzeszów, wspólnie z PKP SA, ogłosił przetarg na przebudowę placu dworcowego, gdzie powstać ma podziemny parking oraz węzeł przesiadkowy. W ramach zamówienia przebudowany zostanie też budynek dworca kolejowego.




www.transport-publiczny.pl





*Wloclawek *- new train station

















[Polska] Dworce kolejowe


https://www.transport-publiczny.pl/wiadomosci/w-czarnej-stanie-niewielki-dworzec-systemowy-wizualizacje-65241.html




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## DocentX

Some news about *Warsaw Railway Junction*










*Warsaw West Station* - big project of total reconstruction of the station just started


































[Wola] Przebudowa Dworca Warszawa Zachodnia [w trakcie]


Zastanawiam się jak bardzo nowy tunel na peron 8 (później 9) zostanie rozryty żeby wykonać jeden z kolejnych przystanków podziemnych dla tramwaju. To zadziwiające, ale odpowiedź brzmi: wcale. Będzie tylko trzeba go wykończyć i ułożyć nawierzchnię torową, zapewne również wyposażyć we wszystkie...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Major modernization of *cross-city line* together with modernization of *Warszawa Srodmiescie train staion* should start in 2022 with most of the works planned in 2024-2027

























W przededniu przebudowy średnicy w Warszawie. Rozmowa z prezesem PKP PLK


Już niebawem pojawią się pierwsze zmiany w organizacji ruchu pociągów w związku z wielką przebudową stacji Warszawa Zachodnia. To dopiero wstęp do jeszcze większej inwestycji, jaką będzie modernizacja przebiegającej przez stolicę linii średnicowej. O przygotowaniach i terminach opowiada Ireneusz...




www.transport-publiczny.pl





*Warszawa Glowna station *- under construction

































[Warszawa Wola] Warszawa Główna


Jedno mnie zastanawia. Czy jak już za te 35 lat skończą remontować Średnicówkę, to utrzymają połączenia z Głównej, czy pozwolą jej znowu zarastać chwastami?




www.skyscrapercity.com





*Warszawa Gdanska train station* - some modernization works started - major redevelopment of the station should start next year 

























[Śródmieście] Dworzec Warszawa Gdańska







www.skyscrapercity.com





*Warsaw East Station* - modernization plans











https://regiony.rp.pl/trendy/22260-regiony-po-kolei-torowanie-mazowsza


----------



## broker

Just curiosity, delivering rail to shipyard located on island (Gdansk Shipyard)


----------



## Tonik1

Tender for technical study for HSR Warsaw-new airport-Lodz


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329745014595915777


----------



## 3737

The Dutch DM 90 DMU's have been sold to SKPL which confirmed it today on their facebook page.

The first 4 went on their journey this weekend towards Poland.







SKPL has also bought some DH1 and DH2 DMU's a few years ago which are compatible with the DM90.
So this could be a possibility again only in SKPL red this time.









Link


----------



## daroslav

Found on YT:

Meeting of the Slovak "Panther" with Koleje Śląskie in Zwardoń (Poland)


----------



## misiekuba

Cześć! 

Mam pytanie, czy ktoś orientuje się może na jakim etapie jest papierologia związana z budowami lub przebudowami linii kolejowych idących do CPK? Ma to szansę ruszyć w 2021, czy nie ma co liczyć że kasa z tych projektów w najbliższym roku trafi do gospodarki?


----------



## Jakub Warszauer

Cześć. Ten wątek służy do dyskusji po angielsku w części międzynarodowej forum. Z łatwością znajdziesz odpowiedzi na Twoje pytania w części polskiej forum: Infrastruktura kolejowa


----------



## misiekuba

Jakub Warszauer said:


> Cześć. Ten wątek służy do dyskusji po angielsku w części międzynarodowej forum. Z łatwością znajdziesz odpowiedzi na Twoje pytania w części polskiej forum: Infrastruktura kolejowa


Hi, thank you.


----------



## kebe

It is worth noting that the northern corridor E-65 (WWO [Warszawa Wschodnia - GG [Gdynia Główna]) is cappable runing 160-200 km/h. From 13.12.20, EIP trains run at speeds of up to 200 km/h on selected sections of the route.


----------



## kokomo

Hi everyone! Long time no hearing news about motherland railways.

Regarding Krakow's lovely new viaduct, is there any update?


----------



## Tonik1

Around 1 billion euro will be invested into Malaszewicze cargo terminal- railway gate to Europe.

Terminal is located on the border with Belarus- where 95% of Chinese trains enters Europe.






























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352664738027745288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354142803182428166

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354755059406557184


----------



## doc7austin

PKP IC is borrowing Slovak seating cars (made in GDR) to run a night train from Silesia to the Baltic Sea:







Enjoy!


----------



## Mac_07

New trains in Poland


----------



## Nowax

*KRAKOW - extension of the agglomeration line tracks *























































Source: Kraków po kolei


----------



## Nowax

*KRAKOW - new bridge over Vistula river









Remont D29-91 1 Kraków 11lut2021 by Rafał Kurtyka, on Flickr 








*
Remont D29-91 2 Kraków 11lut2021 by Rafał Kurtyka, on Flickr 

*








Remont D29-91 3 Kraków 11lut2021 by Rafał Kurtyka, on Flickr *


----------



## Nowax

Source: FB Kraków po kolei


----------



## chauffeur

Warsaw West Station reconstruction:


----------



## doc7austin

Poland's most famous domestic train, covering 1,024 km between Przemyśl and Świnoujście on the Baltic Sea:








Enjoy!


----------



## DocentX

new Warsaw West Station under construction










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372962187745050632
Warsaw 'Gdanska' station - redevelopment

























Warsaw 'Glowna' station - reopened after more then 30 years

























Warsaw 'Powazki" train stop - opened at the end of 2019

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364856931425406977


----------



## rakcancer

DocentX said:


> new Warsaw West Station under construction
> 
> View attachment 1235328
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372962187745050632


 Really "explosive" picture. I like it.


----------



## Nowax

*KRAKOW - extension of the agglomeration line tracks* 
































































Source : FB Kraków po kolei


----------



## kokomo

@DocentX

Such a gorgeous livery! Are there any more pics available? Loved it!










Glad to see that the new access to Karkow, with the gorgeous viaduct is still moving forward


----------



## Robi_damian

Why was the station at Wasrszawa Glowna built? It seems to be just shy of the main cross-city line, a terminus and very close to Ochota.


----------



## naruciakk

Robi_damian said:


> Why was the station at Wasrszawa Glowna built? It seems to be just shy of the main cross-city line, a terminus and very close to Ochota.


To provide a temporary terminus during the reconstruction of the cross-city line.


----------



## kokomo

Is there a map of all the stations located in Warsaw?


----------



## chauffeur

^^http://siskom.waw.pl/kp-dworce.htm


----------



## JumpUp

Hello,

How many new train-sets has PKP Intercity in service or ordered?
Those are the ones I know:

20 x ED250 "Pendolino"
20 x ED161 "Dart"
20 + 12 x FLIRT (20 trains from 2015 + 12 new trains in 2021)

Any more?

Thanks


----------



## JumpUp

JumpUp said:


> Hello,
> 
> How many new train-sets has PKP Intercity in service or ordered?
> Those are the ones I know:
> 
> 20 x ED250 "Pendolino"
> 20 x ED161 "Dart"
> 20 + 12 x FLIRT (20 trains from 2015 + 12 new trains in 2021)
> 
> Any more?
> 
> Thanks


Oh, then there is ED74 Bydgostia (14 trains) although I am not sure if that's really long-distance trains?


----------



## chauffeur

JumpUp said:


> Oh, then there is ED74 Bydgostia (14 trains) although I am not sure if that's really long-distance trains?


A non long-distance train used as a long-distance train.


----------



## bprog

JumpUp said:


> Oh, then there is ED74 Bydgostia (14 trains) although I am not sure if that's really long-distance trains?


They were designed as regional trains [2006], after less than 2 years they were "given" to PKP Intercity [2008], where they serviced as long-distance trains. Due to somewhat high defect rate most of them were not operational [2013/2014], and later they were put aside. In 2016 PKPIC decided to sell them away, but later this decision was cancelled. Currently, they are being retrofitted, converting them from regional to long-distance - for example, by removing doors and remodelling the interior.

You can check them out here, first photos after retrofit.

And as far as I know that is all. Currently there are talks about buying double-deck trains but PKPIC tends to go in the direction of Push-pulls instead of double-deck EMUs


----------



## Nowax

*Krakow - Bonarka train station























































Source: FB Kraków po kolei *


----------



## Bikes

Warsaw West U/C


----------



## SRC_100

Construction of new Warsaw West (Warszawa Zachodnia) railway station.





Final result:


----------



## kokomo

It has a reminiscence, an air of Wien Hbf with those white rooftops


----------



## kokomo

What EMU is this guys? It looks very Italian on design


----------



## Barciur

Yes, this is an ETR 610 Pendolino - in Poland referred to as ED250 - by Alstom.


----------



## kokomo

Dzięki!

It did look familiar that design. Milano Centrale back in 2015


----------



## chauffeur

Works on Warsaw West Station, as of 11th May:


----------



## panthiocodin

kokomo said:


> Dzięki!
> 
> It did look familiar that design. Milano Centrale back in 2015
> View attachment 1485198


 I believe so the design has not been changed dramaticly since 2015? Hope so😅


----------



## davide84

Fun fact: the Polish trainsets are not tilting trains, despite belonging to the "Pendolino" brand.

Also, ETR 610 is the Italian classification for the international version (I-CH-DE). ETR 600 is the Italian classification for the national one (3 kV only).


----------



## kokomo

Yes, I read that tilting mechanism was removed from EMUs sent to Poland. It is a complex system to maintain they say


----------



## davide84

I think it was never there, to my knowledge Alstom has the non-tilting version in the catalog. It is a cost, indeed, and for use on modern lines you don't actually need it, e.g. it's not being ordered anymore in Italy.


----------



## Nowax

KRAKOW - extension of the agglomeration line tracks
































































Source : FB Kraków po kolei


----------



## bprog

davide84 said:


> I think it was never there, to my knowledge Alstom has the non-tilting version in the catalog. It is a cost, indeed, and for use on modern lines you don't actually need it, e.g. it's not being ordered anymore in Italy.


Yes, this was a major point of critique during the introduction of Pendolinos in Poland. However, it was declared by the operator (PKPIC) that on the main route (Kraków - Warszawa - Gdańsk) the version with tilting mechanism would only save up to 4 minutes of travel time, because of mostly easy curves - hence it was deemed unnecessary.


----------



## kokomo

You got to compare saving those 4 minutes vis-a-vis el extra cost implied on the tilting mechanism to see if it's worth it


----------



## CornelM

Contains also steam in Poland at 31:20


----------



## DocentX

Warsaw West Station 










Warsaw Gdanska Station

































[Śródmieście] Dworzec Warszawa Gdańska


Te obudowy bełchatowskich pasów transmisyjnych są z siatki jak na narodowym, tylko mniejsze oczka.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Woonsocket54

has construction begun on the tram extension to Warsaw West Station?


----------



## robbo2k

No. There is no building permit, there is no tender for the contractor, the section of Grójecka Street - West Railway Station, will probably not be built. But the tunnel under the west station will be built


----------



## Bikes

Warsaw West - Photos by Kafarek


----------



## doc7austin

Riding aboard PKP Intercity's Express Intercity Premium (EIP) train in First Class between Sopot and Krakow:







Enjoy!


----------



## Tonik1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408812474539851779

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409427835429740546


----------



## Tonik1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412845161260933131

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412313160774819840


----------



## ViaBaltic1

Reconstruction of the Warszawa Zachodnia Railway Station.


----------



## chauffeur

del


----------



## chauffeur

^^














































Source


----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## Tonik1

Another tunnel for Lodz Fabryczna

*



A 4-kilometer tunnel will be built in Łódź. Valid contract signed

Click to expand...

*



















A 4-kilometer tunnel will be built in Łódź. Valid contract signed - World Today News


The company Centralny Port Komunikacyjny signed a contract on Tuesday for the project of a 4-kilometer high-speed tunnel west of the Łódź Fabryczna station. It is the first of the CTH investments to enter the design phase and have an environmental decision. The tunnel will be a key part of the...



www.world-today-news.com


----------



## Tonik1

Krakow cross city rail expansion

photos by Wypalacz Rafał


----------



## geogregor

Tonik1 said:


> Another tunnel for Lodz Fabryczna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 4-kilometer tunnel will be built in Łódź. Valid contract signed - World Today News
> 
> 
> The company Centralny Port Komunikacyjny signed a contract on Tuesday for the project of a 4-kilometer high-speed tunnel west of the Łódź Fabryczna station. It is the first of the CTH investments to enter the design phase and have an environmental decision. The tunnel will be a key part of the...
> 
> 
> 
> www.world-today-news.com


Worth adding that this contract is for the design stage.


----------



## kokomo

@Tonik1 the Grzegórzecka bridge expansion, over the ancient river bed of the Vistula, is finished correct?


----------



## Grzegorz.Janoszka

kokomo said:


> @Tonik1 the Grzegórzecka bridge expansion, over the ancient river bed of the Vistula, is finished correct?


The expansion (additional part for 2 more tracks) is done, but they have just started with the demolition of the current old bridge. It has been conveniently removed from the monument list and it will be razed and built over again. Unfortunately there was an accident during the first days of demolition and the works seem to be temporarily halted.


----------



## kokomo

Thanks for the info. So the old XIX bridge will be demolished and the new viaduct is the replacement? Good to know. I thought the new one complemented on each side the existing one.


----------



## geogregor

kokomo said:


> Thanks for the info. So the old XIX bridge will be demolished and the new viaduct is the replacement? Good to know. I thought the new one complemented on each side the existing one.


Initial plan was to keep the old viaduct and add an extension (now finished) but they discovered that it is not strong enough and has to be replaced with historic-looking reconstruction. There was debate for a while if it could be strengthen but ultimate it is being demolished.


----------



## kokomo

Thanks @geogregor 
I really like how much effort hey are putting on the detail. 

So, after finishing the new section, they discovered that the old bridge was not fit to keep up commercial service and had to be demolished and replaced with a new one and not ready before 2025?


----------



## thebeatlesalways123

is there any highspeed train in poland ?


----------



## da_scotty

Some parts prepared/ready for 200kph, plans for 250, pendolino can do 250 but not in service.
Always a semi-good source; High-speed rail in Poland - Wikipedia


----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1

double post


----------



## Tonik1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474303951076053020

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469782751746215940


----------



## Gannet!

Tonik1 said:


> Another tunnel for Lodz Fabryczna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 4-kilometer tunnel will be built in Łódź. Valid contract signed - World Today News
> 
> 
> The company Centralny Port Komunikacyjny signed a contract on Tuesday for the project of a 4-kilometer high-speed tunnel west of the Łódź Fabryczna station. It is the first of the CTH investments to enter the design phase and have an environmental decision. The tunnel will be a key part of the...
> 
> 
> 
> www.world-today-news.com


Can anyone give the purpose of the Lodz Fabryczna station development?
My experience having worked in Lodz for the last two years is that it is a huge white elephant and a prime example of wasting EU funds*. 
The station is absolutely massive, but it, at certain times of the day, can see fewer than a single train per hour. 

I see there's this plan to build a tunnel to have a cross-city link, but what difference will this make to the station exactly?

*(On wasting funds, surely investment would have been better spent with more frequent trains than the current offering (sometimes fewer than one train per 2 hours) instead of a grand cathedral to nothing?)


----------



## Tonik1

Gannet! said:


> Can anyone give the purpose of the Lodz Fabryczna station development?



^^Well that's why those tunnels are about to be build. Łodz should be one of the most important railway dots on map of Poland because of its central location-but due to various-moslty historic (partitions, border changes, lack of connection) and later financial reasons didn't reach that position.

That is why there already are digging tunnels to Fabryczna, and are about to make another for HSR. Also around fabryczna there is whole new city centre growing.


----------



## Gannet!

Tonik1 said:


> That is why there already are digging tunnels to Fabryczna, and are about to make another for HSR. Also around fabryczna there is whole new city centre growing.


How many services is the station projected to have in the next 5/10 years? I know there are a few that go around the city and Widzew rather than through, but I still don't think it'll be that many.

And whilst Lodz has some development, it is no Warsaw, Krakow, Wroclaw, Poznan, Gdansk or similar. Now this is always a tricky one. Transport infrastructure can be a catalyst to development, but the station seems so out of proportion to the service it receives. 
Lodz is just about close enough to Warsaw that it could be commutable (not a nice commute, but doable), but the service pattern just isn't there to allow it. A good fare structure is already there on Interegio. What the pair really needs is a service that runs at least every 30 minutes in the peak and 60 minutes off-peak and to run between the two cities in 60 minutes. The 60 minute thing is already possible as there are services which do the route in 70 minutes with several intermediate stops.

As I said, it just seems like such a bizarre development. Much more important stations like Warsaw West are only now seeing proper redevelopment when they should have been a far higher priority. I thought the high-speed line had been indefinitely delayed too?


----------



## Tonik1

Gannet! said:


> I thought the high-speed line had been indefinitely delayed too?



^^No, it will be build-sooner or later. On previous page there is infromation about tneder for HSR tunnel, aprart from "city tunnel" /"metro" which is U/C There will be delays for sure, but I think it's better to have Fabryczna ready and tunnels U/C than tunnels ready and no rail station. Rail station can be expanded slowly.

Łodz actually has very good central location-it very attractive when it comes to logistics. City will recover sooner of later. Give it time.


Lodz will be connected with Warsaw, Poznan and Wrocalw with brand new HSR. Plus it will get better connection to Katowice/Kraków on Centralna Magistrala Kolejowa.

Patience is needed-you can't catch up decades of neglect in few years. Partions of Poland are still visible in Polish railway system.


----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## geogregor

Gannet! said:


> How many services is the station projected to have in the next 5/10 years? I know there are a few that go around the city and Widzew rather than through, but I still don't think it'll be that many.
> 
> And whilst Lodz has some development, it is no Warsaw, Krakow, Wroclaw, Poznan, Gdansk or similar. Now this is always a tricky one. Transport infrastructure can be a catalyst to development, but the station seems so out of proportion to the service it receives.
> Lodz is just about close enough to Warsaw that it could be commutable (not a nice commute, but doable), but the service pattern just isn't there to allow it. A good fare structure is already there on Interegio. What the pair really needs is a service that runs at least every 30 minutes in the peak and 60 minutes off-peak and to run between the two cities in 60 minutes. The 60 minute thing is already possible as there are services which do the route in 70 minutes with several intermediate stops.
> 
> As I said, it just seems like such a bizarre development. Much more important stations like Warsaw West are only now seeing proper redevelopment when they should have been a far higher priority. I thought the high-speed line had been indefinitely delayed too?


Investment in stations and tunnels in Lodz is very sensible. One of few examples of forward thinking about infrastructure. In fact once the HSR lines are build (and it will take a while, I guess way longer than some optimists predict) Lodz will be one of the best connected cities in Poland.

And it is all way more useful than the oversized mega-airport they are planning not far from Lodz.


----------



## kokomo

Tonik1 said:


> Partions of Poland are still visible in Polish railway system.


How so? Regions poorly connected? Main cities linked with winding lines?


----------



## geogregor

kokomo said:


> How so? Regions poorly connected?


Yes, there are still too few links between former partitions, just look at the map of railways. 

For example Warsaw and Wroclaw are poorly connected. Hence the first HSR line will be build in this corridor (including tunnels in Lodz)


----------



## Tonik1

kokomo said:


> How so? Regions poorly connected? Main cities linked with winding lines?


Apart from obvious example of poor connections between main cities like Lodz-Wroclaw(it will be solved by so called Y line HSR-with Underground tunnel to Łódź Fabryczna-which is currently "dead end station"-new tunnels will change that) or Lodz-Krakow (which also will be improved), there are examples of smaller cities like Tarnów (with metro area of 300k people-2nd after Krakow in region)- having no direct connection to the north-Warsaw. You have to go through Kraków. And it was enough to build new railway bridge on Vistula river and short railway strech to connect Tarnów with Busko Zdrój. Warsaw, Kielce would get another connection to Slovakia, and cities like Tarnów, Nowy Sącz, and also very popular tourisit destinations would be connected-Krynica Zdrój and Busko Zdrój.

It would serve for normal passenger trafic-people going to work, study, cargo trafic, and also quite large tourism. There are plans now to connect Tarnów with Kielce.


----------



## Tonik1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478721487238574080


----------



## Chris80678

A brilliant video from the driver's cab of a stopping train between Poznań Główny and Kępno:


----------



## Tonik1

> Poland’s PLK commissions study for Warsaw Railway Junction
> 
> *A new cross-city railway line wil run through Poland’s capital Warsaw, but which stations will it connect? That is the subject of a study that infrastructure manager PKP Polskie Linie Kolejowe is commissioning for the new Warsaw railway node. PLK has announced a tender for the selection of a contractor.*
> Potential corridors of new railway lines in Warsaw will be analysed in the “Planning Study for the Development of the Warsaw Railway Junction with particular emphasis on the new cross-city line”. The contractor will analyse the needs of new stops and the expansion of the lines currently in use.
> 
> Where would new stops facilitate agglomeration and regional transport? Answers to these questions, among others, should be provided by a planning study for the Warsaw Railway Node. The study will analyse potential corridors for new railway lines in Warsaw. The contractor will analyse the need for new stops and the extension of lines currently in use.











Poland’s PLK commissions study for Warsaw Railway Junction


A new cross-city railway line wil run through Poland’s capital Warsaw, but which stations will it connect? That is the subject of a study that infrastructure manager PKP Polskie Linie Kolejowe is commissioning for the new Warsaw railway node. PLK has announced a tender for the selection of a...




www.railtech.com


----------



## Patrako

Great photos from the Łódź Cross-city line construction sites








[Łódź ●○] Tunele kolejowe | U/C


Odnoszę dziwne wrażenie, że były właściciel, czyli gmina sprzedając tę działkę doskonale miała usnuty plan dotyczący jej dalszych losów. Kupujący widzieli w skrawku ziemi doskonałą działkę inwestycyjną w bardzo atrakcyjnym miejscu, tylko, że...i tu właśnie jest pies pogrzebany. Gmina wyjęła...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## kokomo

When is completion expected?


----------



## Patrako

It was supposed to open this year, but it will be delayed. I heard about 2024


----------



## Chris80678

A drivers cab view from the TLK 35100 "Małopolska" train from Muszyna (in southern Poland next to the Slovakian border) to Kraków Główny (via Nowy Sącz and Tarnów).

The first most scenic part of the journey is between Muszyna and Łomnica-Zdrój, this is where the single line runs alongside the Poprad River. Here the river is the natural border between Poland and Slovakia (on the left bank).

The second most scenic part of the journey is the Grzybowska Loop.

I have travelled on the line between Kraków Główny and Tarnów Główny myself.


----------



## Tonik1

New visualisations of Białystok station


----------



## Chris80678

A driver's cab view of the from an EN-57 train between Zakopane and Kraków Główny.






The single line section between Chabówka and Zakopane is currently undergoing modernisation. All stations
on this section are also being upgraded. By 2024 the Chabówka - Zakopane line should look so much better with double track and much nicer facilities at
all intermediate stations. As a result of all this work, the journey time between
Kraków and Zakopane will also be reduced by as much as 1 hour.

See article below for additional information:



https://www.railwaypro.com/wp/eur-234-million-cohesion-funding-for-a-rail-project-in-poland/



Sadly I cannot find any photos online or in the Polish forum to prove that any station upgrades and track doubling is actually taking place between Chabówka and Zakopane.


----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## Tonik1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480888048317571074

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481940925806952457


----------



## Tonik1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481187867623927808


----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## Tonik1

Kielce station reconstruction starts soon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485592551231041536
and Władysławowo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483025008943321095


----------



## Tonik1

And Olsztyn Główny


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487051302442094592


----------



## Mac_07

Fast Urban Railway in Tri-City (Gdańsk - Sopot - Gdynia):


----------



## Chris80678

A video of the train journey from Łódź Widzew to Warszawa Wschodnia (an express service with stops at Koluszki, Skierniewice and Warszawa Centralna).






I did this journey myself in September 2016.

2:22 is where the railway passes beneath the A1 motorway east of Łódź.

35:39 is where the railway passes beneath DK50.

38:50 is the viaduct carrying the CKM (Central Rail Line) over this railway.

49:50 is where the railway passes beneath the S2 Warsaw Southern Bypass.


----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## Tonik1

Drilling of the first (from four) tunnel in Łodź finished



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494312911598202882

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494277036264857612


----------



## Patrako

Tonik1 said:


> Drilling of first (from four) tunnel in Łodź finished


The ministry got it wrong
There will be 6 tunnels

4 small ones (one of which is already drilled)
2 big ones (one connecting the 4 small tunnels with Łódź Fabryczna station and one connecting Fabryczna with new high speed line


----------



## Tonik1

They probably mean 4 small as 2 big tunnels is separate investment from CPK


----------



## Patrako

No, the HS tunnel is a investment by CPK.
The normal big tunnel is a PKP investment, it is a part of the same contract as the 4 small ones


----------



## geogregor

Patrako said:


> No, the HS tunnel is a investment by CPK.
> The normal big tunnel is a PKP investment, it is a part of the same contract as the 4 small ones


It is worth mentioning that the TBM digging the large tunnel encountered serious problems. They are now massively delayed, some say that by at least one year, and that it could get worse.

It looks like the exploratory boreholes done at the design phase missed some serious boulders which now keep damaging the cutting elements and overheating the whole machine. Basically the geological investigation wasn't the most competent...


----------



## Theijs

I see many videos from Warszawa Zachodnia, but isn’t Warszawa Wschodnia also being modernised?


----------



## Patrako

geogregor said:


> It is worth mentioning that the TBM digging the large tunnel encountered serious problems. They are now massively delayed, some say that by at least one year, and that it could get worse.
> 
> It looks like the exploratory boreholes done at the design phase missed some serious boulders which now keep damaging the cutting elements and overheating the whole machine. Basically the geological investigation wasn't the most competent...


Yesterday they said, that the new plan is to open the tunnel in 2024. 
Have seen the sucked down tree? I'm wondering what will happen when the TBM goes pass the Mielczarskiego Street. It may cause serious problems for buldings.


Theijs said:


> I see many videos from Warszawa Zachodnia, but isn’t Warszawa Wschodnia also being modernised?


It will be, but in the futher. Also, the cross city line is going to be modernised


----------



## geogregor

Patrako said:


> Yesterday they said, that the new plan is to open the tunnel in 2024.


I doubt it. 2025 or even 2026 looks more likely. It is worth remembering that fitting out and testing often takes way longer than drilling the tunnel. It is rather unique project in Poland, a lot of people will have to learn a lot of new things. And those things never go smoothly, even in countries with years of experience in building underground railways.



> Have seen the sucked down tree? I'm wondering what will happen when the TBM goes pass the Mielczarskiego Street. It may cause serious problems for buldings.


Yes, I have. I check the Polish thread from time to time. There will be some interesting months ahead, to say the least.


----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## Slartibartfas

Did they change they change the design of the platfrom roof? Looks quite different from the visualisation of the project page and simplified.
It does look in certain aspects similar to Wien Hbf though, indeed. The difference to Wien Hbf I see is that in Vienna the entrance hall feels more substantial and more integral to the rest of the station. If I judge the images correctly.

You are right, Vienna has two underpasses more or less on both ends, that really helps making local access more efficient. The main underpass also has a secondary underpass right next to with separate stairs, effectively separating in-bound and out-bound passanger traffic to a large extend.


----------



## Tonik1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536318883426185219


----------



## ViaBaltic1




----------



## Tonik1

Drilling of second tunnel to Lodz Fabryczna


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537092346017468416


----------



## ostermann

Josp64 said:


> Quite similar architecture, though Vienna main station seems to be and are looking more high quality!


Keep in mind that Wien Hbf is the main and the most important train station for Vienna, while Warszawa Zachodnia is the western station for Warsaw, not the main one.


----------



## ufonut




----------



## Tonik1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535320415928832003


----------



## chauffeur

Koleje Dolnośląskie unveils first bike cars, converted from five old (1980's built) freight cars.
Each car could carry 38 bikes.













































Wagony rowerowe Kolei Dolnośląskich wyruszyły na linie z rowerzystami [zdjęcia]


Pierwsze w Polsce dedykowane wyłącznie rowerom wagony towarowe ruszyły w swoją inauguracyjną trasę z Wrocławia do Świdnicy przez Sobótkę 2 lipca. Będą kursować w weekendy.




www.rynek-kolejowy.pl


----------



## geogregor

chauffeur said:


> Koleje Dolnośląskie unveils first bike cars, converted from five old (1980's built) freight cars.
> Each car could carry 38 bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wagony rowerowe Kolei Dolnośląskich wyruszyły na linie z rowerzystami [zdjęcia]
> 
> 
> Pierwsze w Polsce dedykowane wyłącznie rowerom wagony towarowe ruszyły w swoją inauguracyjną trasę z Wrocławia do Świdnicy przez Sobótkę 2 lipca. Będą kursować w weekendy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rynek-kolejowy.pl


Brilliant idea.


----------



## Tonik1

Poland will modernize Malaszewicze terminal (1b USD project for trade with China) with own funds 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541746657540317185

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542435509351366657


----------



## geogregor

Tonik1 said:


> Poland will modernize Malaszewicze terminal (for trade with China) with own funds
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541746657540317185
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542435509351366657


How will overland trade with China work when Europe is in state of conflict with Russia?

It looks to me like waste of money.


----------



## Mkbewe

geogregor said:


> How will overland trade with China work when Europe is in state of conflict with Russia?
> *It looks to me like waste of money*.


An idea worthy of 100 years of planning.
Belarus and Russia are openly hostile countries, we sanction them, they sancion us back.
How long it'll last? 5 years? 10 years? Longer?
Should we invest billions in this terminal on belarusian border, right now?
Of course.
Why?
Because.


----------



## Tonik1

geogregor said:


> How will overland trade with China work when Europe is in state of conflict with Russia?
> 
> It looks to me like waste of money.


Are you sure that conflict between Germany, France and Russia is really THAT big? Because it's mainly anglosaxons that defend Ukraine (without americans I doubt there would be even any actions taken against russia)


There was record growth of traffic in Malaszewicze before the war started.








Małaszewicze: Ruch pociągów rośnie najszybciej w historii


Bardzo duży wzrost ruchu na torach szerokich, nieco mniejszy na normalnych – to bilans początku roku w Małaszewiczach. Nigdy przedtem przeładunki nie wzrastały tak szybko – informuje zarządzająca infrastrukturą przeładunkową spółka Cargotor. Jeszcze pilniejsza niż dotąd staje się więc...




www.rynekinfrastruktury.pl





It will take years to finish that project-so IMO timing is good for construction works.


----------



## geogregor

Tonik1 said:


> It will take years to finish that project-so IMO timing is good for construction works.


So we are going to spend money on something which might, or might not, be needed in some distant future, rather than spending it on something which is needed now (and there is a lot of railway lines and stations which could do with some investment)

Yes, great policy indeed.


----------



## Tonik1

geogregor said:


> So we are going to spend money on something which might, or might not, be needed in some distant future, rather than spending it on something which is needed now (and there is a lot of railway lines and stations which could do with some investment)
> 
> Yes, great policy indeed.


So according to you there will be no more trains between Russia, China and Poland-never XD


----------



## geogregor

Tonik1 said:


> So according to you there will be no more trains between Russia, China and Poland-never XD


The question is how many of them there will be and if the investment is really needed now. Maybe it could (I think it should) be put on hold until situation is clear. Traffic will most likely be depressed for years to come.

If government have so much money they don't know what to do with it I could suggest some projects


----------



## Mkbewe

Tonik1 said:


> So according to you there will be no more trains between Russia, China and Poland-never XD


For some time no. And later we'll see.


----------



## Tonik1

infrastructure was not suitable there anyway


----------



## Mkbewe

Tonik1 said:


> infrastructure was not suitable there anyway


The key point: Poland is advocating harsh sancions against Russia and rightly so. It's a very bad time for starting such project.


----------



## Tonik1

Mkbewe said:


> The key point: Poland is advocating harsh sancions against Russia and rightly so. It's a very bad time for starting such project.


Polish interest is that Poland stays main land trade corridor between China and Europe. This infrastructure should be developed long time ago. This is constant target for Poland.


Otherwise trade will simply find a way to bypass Poland and Russia will make money on this anyway, perhaps even greater than now.


----------



## polskaforever

The Wild Boy said:


> And that's why more new lines are needed if you can't do much from upgrading the existing ones.


Exactly. Because Poland was partitioned pre-1918 the Poles werent able to build their own national routes to serve their own country best interests. Current railway routes associate with pre-1918 partitions and now its time to fix that finally. Also, think of railways as the veins of a country. Its a nationalistic thing. Plus Poland needs a bigger airport too.


----------



## Nowax

*Revitalisation of Katowice Airport link*








































https://www.railwaypro.com/wp/contract-signed-for-the-revitalisation-of-katowice-airport-link/


----------



## Sunfuns

LtBk said:


> Poland to upgrade railway line Szczecin to the German border
> 
> 
> To achieve a shorter travel time for passengers and a more efficient transportation of goods between Szczecin Główny and Germany, Polish railway manager PKP PKL will modernise the railway line to the Polish-German border. Works on the line including a second track as well as electrification and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.railtech.com


Is there currently a regular Warsaw-Berlin train and if yes how long does it take? Not that it would go via this route, the article just reminded me of it. In an ideal world it would be about 3 h.


----------



## dyonisien

This part of Europe must be outside "ideal worlds"
The travel times are about 6h, for mere 565km :
Deutsche Bahn: bahn.de - Verbindungen - Ihre Anfrage


----------



## kebe

Sunfuns said:


> Is there currently a regular Warsaw-Berlin train and if yes how long does it take? Not that it would go via this route, the article just reminded me of it. In an ideal world it would be about 3 h.


Between Warsaw and Berlin there are five daily direct connections. The trip takes about 6h. E20 route is in renovation for more than 20 years - so there are always some obstacles along the way.


----------



## TranslatorPS

#431



polskaforever said:


> (...) Plus Poland needs a bigger airport too.


You got a laughter reaction for that statement.
No. We don't. And we certainly don't need asinine central airports. EOT.


----------



## Tonik1

TranslatorPS said:


> #431
> 
> 
> You got a laughter reaction for that statement.
> No. We don't. And we certainly don't need asinine central airports. EOT.


You are wrong. Poland needs it.


----------



## geogregor

Tonik1 said:


> You are wrong. Poland needs it.


Warsaw might need new airport. Poland definitely doesn't need one central airport to serve the whole country. Poland has good network of regional airports serving its biggest cities well. 

Why would I use hyper-doopper-intergalactic airport in the fields between Lodz and Warsaw when I go to Katowice? Or Krakow? Or Wroclaw? Or Gdansk?

Poland is simply too large to be served by one mega-airport. Now, it could work as a hub airport but for that you need a major carrier and LOT ain't that. And won't be. Anyway, nobody is sure how much future the hub model has with the proliferation of point to point connections using smaller but still efficient planes. 

I hope they start construction from the high speed railways and then quietly dump the airport element. Ideally shifting the money to even more railway projects


----------



## Tonik1

geogregor said:


> Warsaw might need new airport. Poland definitely doesn't need one central airport to serve the whole country. Poland has good network of regional airports serving its biggest cities well.
> 
> Why would I use hyper-doopper-intergalactic airport in the fields between Lodz and Warsaw when I go to Katowice? Or Krakow? Or Wroclaw? Or Gdansk?
> 
> Poland is simply too large to be served by one mega-airport. Now, it could work as a hub airport but for that you need a major carrier and LOT ain't that. And won't be. Anyway, nobody is sure how much future the hub model has with the proliferation of point to point connections using smaller but still efficient planes.
> 
> I hope they start construction from the high speed railways and then quietly dump the airport element. Ideally shifting the money to even more railway projects


This will be standard hub size airport with additional space for future expansion-not some super mega size airport (plus I know that for many Poles- "central"=communist). Besides other airports in Poland will not be closed because of new airport. Poland needs well planned hub airport.

Warsaw needs new airport and I doubt main purpose of planned airport is to serve Poles working in Europe. There is a reason why most of intercontinental/longhaul flights land in London and not Birmingham or Manchester, or in Paris and not in Marseille or Lyon.

Same in Poland, intercontinental flights will rather not land in Wrocław or Katowice (perhaps with small exceptions) .


----------



## Mkbewe

Tonik1 said:


> This will be standard hub size airport with additional space for future expansion-not some super mega size airport (plus* I know that for many Poles- "central"=communist*).


Damn right. Many of us hate communism with passion. And regarding the size of "central airport" initial ideas were to make it a superhub between Europe and Asia - and that's ridiculous. Besides that airport, not the capital is supposed to be the center of polish hi-speed raiway network. Sounds like superhub to me, built for no other reason then to show "power of the state" - that's communist way of thinking.


> Besides other airports in Poland will not be closed because of new airport. Poland needs well planned hub airport.


Unless that hub airport has less passengers than expected, then the goverment can up the airport charges tariff to make regional ports incompetetive, thus forcing many passangers to use the central airport (or foreign one). If things go south I expect that will be "the solution", because no one will be willing to admit, that investment worth tens of billions PLN is utter faliure...


> Warsaw needs new airport and I doubt main purpose of planned airport is to serve Poles working in Europe. There is a reason why most of intercontinental/longhaul flights land in London and not Birmingham or Manchester, or in Paris and not in Marseille or Lyon.


So let Warsaw get a new airport, perhaps the one shared with Lodz. No need to center fast railway network of a whole country around it.


> Same in Poland, intercontinental flights will rather not land in Wrocław or Katowice (perhaps with small exceptions) .


Because there is little demand for it. From Wroclaw you can use Warsaw, Praque or Berlin airports for direct flights, or you can fly from Wroclaw to hub, no big deal.

From my POV it's better to improve railway network between the main cities - not only between Warsaw and other big cities, but also around. So Gdansk, Bygoszcz, Poznan, Wroclaw, Katowice, Krakow, Lublin. That way the regional airport in your city, or the one near you can cover 90% of your "travel needs" quite easily. Right now Poland is reasonably decentralized, no need to screw that.


----------



## geogregor

Tonik1 said:


> This will be standard hub size airport with additional space for future expansion-not some super mega size airport (plus I know that for many Poles- "central"=communist). Besides other airports in Poland will not be closed because of new airport. Poland needs well planned hub airport.


Again, to have hub airport you need major airline. LOT isn't one and won't be one (looking at its management, ownership and history). And again, we are not even sure how long will the concept of "hub operation" survive.



> Warsaw needs new airport


So build airport for Warsaw, without the grand idea of routing most of the high speed train in Poland through it, slowing journeys for majority of passengers not using the airport. The rail component of the airport alone will cost billions. In the meantime we have railway lines like this one in the country:






1hr 16min for around 35km. By fast trains, with one stop only. It is a bloody joke

This one is not much better:








> There is a reason why most of intercontinental/longhaul flights land in London and not Birmingham or Manchester.


Manchester has more intercontinental flights than Warsaw, Birmingham might as well but I would have to check on that 



> Same in Poland, intercontinental flights will rather not land in Wrocław or Katowice (perhaps with small exceptions) .


And passengers of these airports use existing hubs operated by established major airlines, eventually by LOT, on some selected routes. Central airport won't benefit them in the slightest. In fact if government will try to curtail operations there (to drive traffic to its central white elephant when it inevitable fails), they might end up worse off.

I have no problem with building airport for Warsaw, but not mega-hub which will be served bu multiple high speed railway lines. It is perfect example of white elephant. 

In know that "uncle EU" is funding a lot of it but that money really could be used better, by for example spending more of it on actual useful railway lines linking major Polish cities with each other rather than with intergalactic airport.


----------



## Patrako

geogregor said:


> Again, to have hub airport you need major airline. LOT isn't one and won't be one (looking at its management, ownership and history). And again, we are not even sure how long will the concept of "hub operation" survive.


For Hub and Spoke a good location is a must have.
Look for example at Emirates, Qatar or Singapore Airlines.
Poland is too far to use european traffic for flights into USA. Europe-Asia market is done by Turkish (which is in the same alliance as LOT) or Middle Eastern airlines *.
I don't really see any market that Poland can dominate.

*- competing with those airlines would be hard because most direct flights from Warsaw to Asia go over Russia (Ignoring current political situation). For that reason LOT won't be price competitive.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Which is why Poland should instead build a high speed rail to Berlin, then people would go to the Brandenburg Airport to take international flights (Germany and it's capital Berlin are more suitable for this case). 

Those money that could be spent in that mega hub airport terminal in the middle of nowhere, could be instead spent on modernizing existing railway lines and building new ones (high speed or not). I don't know why more focus isn't put on establishing a better connection with Berlin. 

You see, Berlin with it's new Brandenburg Airport wanted to establish itself as an international hub, so why have another mega - hub not that far (looking at a global scale) from another one that's trying to be a mega hub... 

I think that Turkey, Berlin and London are just perfectly enough for international travel. Maybe other countries here and there, but for me those 3 cities are just enough for having long - distance international flights. Poland needs to act wise in these times and spend the most of the money on things that matter. Like how Poland is actually doing well / has been doing well with using EU funds on improving and expanding their motorway network.

We should look at the population density of Poland, see which areas are suitable to get proper upgrades of existing rail infra, and those areas where the railway cannot be completely upgraded, or it just isn't worth, then in that case a high speed rail line could be built.


----------



## Patrako

The Wild Boy said:


> Which is why Poland should instead build a high speed rail to Berlin, then people would go to the Brandenburg Airport to take international flights (Germany and it's capital Berlin are more suitable for this case).


Oh boy, what an idea.
The mayor of Warsaw once said that CPK is useless cause Berlin is opening a new big airport

I don't understand why you say Berlin is good. Berlin ain't got any major airline located there. FRA which is a major airport is too far away for railway, you have to take a flight

The think is that LOT's case is an ideal case for the so-called 797. The problem is that there's no way to tell when is it going to be finally announced and when deliveries would start


----------



## asahi

The Wild Boy said:


> Which is why Poland should instead build a high speed rail to Berlin, then people would go to the Brandenburg Airport to take international flights (Germany and it's capital Berlin are more suitable for this case).


I country of over 38 million people has enough potential to have it's own major airport, regardless whether it's a new one like CPK or just expanded Chopin Airport (though it doesn't seem there's much room for expansion there).
And as for HSR, the section between Poznań and Berlin isn't even a priority. Domestic routes are much more needed and important.


----------



## Sunfuns

A bit off topic, but I don't see how Berlin airport is to become a major hub anytime soon. For Germany it will be Frankfurt in the medium term future. Even Munich is likely to stay more busy than Berlin.


----------



## polskaforever

Airport hub brings a lot of money to the country. Poland's economy will continue to grow therefore it needs a bigger airport.


----------



## geogregor

polskaforever said:


> Airport hub *brings a lot of money* to the country. Poland's economy will continue to grow therefore it needs a bigger airport.


I would like to see calculations how much money that hub will bring, especially as Poland doesn't really have a major airline. 

What is return on investment? And how is tit comparing to spending this money on improving railways used by million of Poles on a daily basis? Like the falling apart lines I posted above?

The truth is that most Poland doesn't have problem of airport capacity (unlike for example SE England). Regional airports have plenty potential for growth and expansion There might be local problem in Warsaw but I'm not convinced that current oversized proposals are the most economical solution. 

Anyway, this is thread about railways not airports.

Let's look at railway element of this "mega-hub". Even if it gets build, do we need to concentrate network of highs speed lines at the airport? Maybe simple classic link with Warsaw is enough? Especially if this airport will most likely end end up simply as Warsaw airport and not a major hub.


----------



## Tonik1

geogregor said:


> I would like to see calculations how much money that hub will bring, especially as Poland doesn't really have a major airline.
> 
> What is return on investment? And how is tit comparing to spending this money on improving railways used by million of Poles on a daily basis? Like the falling apart lines I posted above?
> 
> The truth is that most Poland doesn't have problem of airport capacity (unlike for example SE England). Regional airports have plenty potential for growth and expansion There might be local problem in Warsaw but I'm not convinced that current oversized proposals are the most economical solution.
> 
> Anyway, this is thread about railways not airports.
> 
> Let's look at railway element of this "mega-hub". Even if it gets build, do we need to concentrate network of highs speed lines at the airport? Maybe simple classic link with Warsaw is enough? Especially if this airport will most likely end end up simply as Warsaw airport and not a major hub.


*AFAIK there are and there were such calculations since 2003- various governments commisioned ministerial/external comapnies analysis* , there were also informations that chinese would build it for Poland with own money. Project is currently undergoing on various levels- there are tenders, legal system in the country is refermed because of this project.

So I suggest to end that pointless discussion.


----------



## geogregor

Tonik1 said:


> So I suggest to end that pointless discussion.


Good suggestion.


----------

